# عالم حواء > إدارة المنزل و تنسيقه > تنسيق الحدائق و نباتات الزينة >  تجمعنـــا الخامســـ .. ツ】ઇ需✿`•. 7adee8ty .•`✿需ઇ【ツ

## um sheikha

بســــــم الله الرحمـــــن الرحـــــــــــيم

بســــمـ الله نبـــــــدأ 
تجـــمعنا الخـــــامس لله الحـــمد والمــــنه
للي عندهن حب وشغف الزراعه 
وتشمل زراعة الخضروات و زراعة الزهور والنباتات المثمره
في حدائقهن 


شكر وتقدير 
من سيدات الحديقه 
نشكر
كل عضوه شاركت في التجمع الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع 
وأثرتنا بمعلومه مفيده أو عطرة تجمعنا بمرورها الكريم 
وايضاً لكل عضوه أعطتنا من وقتها وزارتنا في حديقتنا المتواضعه 
وأن دل ذلك 
فأنه يدل على الصدى الجميل الذي تركه تجمعنا في قلوبكم 
نتمنى من كل أخت هويتها الزراعه او تميل للزراعه تتفضل تشاركنا ونتبادل معاها المعلومات 
والخبرات في الزراعه وأن شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن 




أضغطي هنا 

كل بستان له ازهاره الجميله التي تفوح بعبق خاص يتناغم مع كينونتها
التي فطرها الله بها 
وكما لكل بستان زهوره .. تجمعي ايضاً له زهوره الجميله 
التي لولاهن لما وجدت حديقتي وهن 

أحلام الماسة , um sheikh ,متزن روزه ,xouaexo ,
um khaleefa , سلرا , , مالها وجود , هانزادا , ميثانه فنانه ,
الفراشه , أم حمني وطمطم , دبيه ,ghadeer1 ,همس الازاهير ,
اروى الهاشمية , *وردة بيضاء* 

وأن شاء الله تزيد أزهار 
7adee8ty
في القريب العاجل




تقرر اصدار أوسمه لمزارعات تجمع حديقتي 
تشجيعاً لجهودهن الطيبه في الزراعه والأعتناء بالحديقه المنزليه
وان شاء الله في تقدم مستمر .






في الأخير
لا يسعنا غير الترحيب بكن في تجمعنا الخامس 
حياكن الله وبياكن أخواتي العزيزات 
ويامرحبا الساع 

أقربن






تم بحمد الله 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

5 أسباب شائعة وراء تحول نباتات الريحان إلى... 
احدث تصاميم حدائق منزلية للمساحات الصغيرة... 
اجمل تنسيقات حدائق منزلية انيقة وبسيطة 
اجمل صور ديكورات جلسات خارجية تناسب جميع... 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن زهور القرنفل 
طريقة زراعة الورد والعناية بس بسهوله 
طريقة زراعة الخضروات في البيت بسهولة 
احدث صور جلسات خارجية انيقة وجميلة 
كيفية تجفيف الورد الطبيعي بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة 
كل ما تحتاج لمعرفته عن النباتات العطرية

----------


## هدى2

نترقب التجمع الجديد ومبروك عليكم التجمع. الجديد.... انا من متابعين تجمعكم الحلو

----------


## um sheikha

يامرحبا الساع فيج عزيزتي هدى2
في تجمعنا الخامس 

مبروووك عليكن التجمع الخامس 
عسى ربي لا يحرمنا من هالربعه الطيبه 

ياويلي تميت شرى اليتيمه اليوم بلياكن 
فتحت التجمع بسرعه قلت باجر بكمله ان شاء الله 


اذا باجر ما دخلت من وقت اعرفن اني يالسه اعدل في التجمع من اكمله 
بدخل ان شاء الله .

----------


## USA Online

مبروووك عليكن التجمع الخامس

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مبروووووووووووك علينا و عليكم التجمع الخامس

ام شيخة نتيراج و نتريا ابداعاتج

الله يقويكن ان شاء الله*

----------


## @مبدعه@

مبرووووووووووك عليكم التجمع الخامس

----------


## نورحور

متابعه بشغف......

----------


## هانزادا

مبروك علينا التجمع الخامس 
نترياج ام شيخه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*أسأل الله أن يجعله تجمع خير وفائدة ويبارك في جهدك يا أم شيخة* 
*ومبروك عليكم جميعا التجمع*
 
*وهذا موضوع جديد بعنوان تعرفي على أحد أعدائك وتخلصي منه بليمونة*
*اضغطي عالصورة*

----------


## سلرا

تجمعنا الخامس نفتتحه باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والله يجعل مجالسنا كلها مجالس نفع وذكر واستفاده

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

مبرووووك عليكن التجمع الخامس

----------


## xouaexo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يالله لحقت لي سيت في الدرجه السياحيه والحمدلله معاي احلام وسلرا 
لي عوده 


عزومة التجمع اليديد 


 

 

للمزيد من الصور تابعوا معاي موضوعي اليديد حفلة بنوتات بحط الرابط اول ما اخلص

----------


## um sheikha

حفلة بنوتات شابي شيك ستايل
xouaexo 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=920879

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ومبروك التجمع الخامس ام شيخه مشكوره الغاليه ع المجهود وماقصرتي 
ونتجمع ع خير في الدنيا والاخره انشاءالله

----------


## H(R)F

مبرووووك التجمع الخامس ...
ومتابعه بصمت.

----------


## um sheikha

افااااااااااااااا 
انا يالسه اشتغل ما اشوفكن 
والله يهالتجمع هلكني طيبن خاطريه هاتن مافي جعبتكن 
شكله ما عجبكن النيو لوك اليديد 
شاااا سوي فضى مخي سامحوني

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*ما شاء الله عليج ام شيخة

دومج مبدعة 

يزاج الله خير على المجهود

الصراحة بداية تفتح النفس

ما عليج قصور الغالية 

ويهج ابيض

ويعله فميزان حسناتج

والله وااااااااااااااااايد عيبني النيو لوك 

روعة ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان

انا من اول متابعة في صمت لاني كنت مشغولة ببناء بيت العمر و الحين الحمد لله توني مستلمتنه من المقاول

يعني كل يوم بتحصليني عندج فالتجمع لاني ناوية ان شاء الله اشتغل بحديقة بيتي بروحي الله يقويني

و اكيد بحتاي مساعدتكم*

----------


## um khaleefa

:12 (43): الف وملااااايين مبروك
للمبدعه اللي ضمت قلوبنا(ام شيخه وتركوشه)
للبركه_--ام الايادي الخضراء_(ام جواهر)
لروح البهجه والابتسامه(ام جاسم)
للفنانه_بنت العم(القمزيه)
لهانزادا_ام حمني_ميمي_صديقات الدرب الراااائعات
الى صديقة البيئه_العقل الخيالي الساحر(ساره)
للحاضرات والغايبات...
حللتم اهلا وسهلا
اهديكم وردة محبه وود
وشكرا لصاحبة الخط البنفسجي اللتي اهدتني الفرح

----------


## متزن روزه

الغاليه ام شيخه افااااااااا عليج الزين كله من عندكم تبارك الله ابدعتي 
ام خليفه تسلمين الغاليه انتي الفن كله يافنانه 
والسموحه منكن دخلت التجمع ونسيت الفواله لانه حضرت اللاب توب هب صاحي اشويه

----------


## um khaleefa

الى كل الوجود..
ميثانه الفنانه...الفراشه..دبيه...همس الازاهير...الهاشميه وغدير
اهديكن ...كل الود والشوق

----------


## um sheikha

ياحي الله بام خليفه 
ما تقصرين يم خليفه 
الورد رائع روعة صاحبته 

ام عبدالله 
طرت عليه لقهوه يوم فتحت التجمع 
قلت باشوف دلال ام عبدالله وفوالتها حسبي الله على هالابتوبات 
ما تخترب الا عند الحايه ههههههه اسأليني عنهن 

ورده بيضاء 
حياج الله بين خواتج اسعدتينا بتوجدج وخطج الفوشي
عزيز على قلوب التجمع يذكرنا بالعزيزه الحاضره الغايبه اروى 
ان شاء الله انكون عند حسن الظن .

خواتي الباقيات سامحوني مارديت 
مشغوله لشوشتي واريد الحق اخلص التجمع قبل ما ينغلق التعديل 
وتحدين تركيه ادور على راسي مثل الذبابه قصدي الفراشه لا تزعل ام خليفه 
وما شاء الله ضيوفي ما يقطعوني لله الحمد 

دعواتكن .. تصبحن على خير .

----------


## AD_baby_girl

*السلام عليكم

شخباركم؟؟؟

ما شا الله تجمعكم يفتح النفس

السموحه اختي ام شيخه خذت صوره من بداية موضوعج صوره صغنووووونه لاني اجهز موضوع ما يخصه فيكم في قسم الريجيم بس كنت احوس ادور صور ولقيت عندكم خخخخخ 

السموحه

وتصبحون ع خير*

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير والانوار 

صباح الفل والازهار 

صدقت عمري انا وين والقصيد وين ؟
يمكن تشوفوني بالليل ما بخبركم ليش ؟

----------


## xouaexo

> بســــــم الله الرحمـــــن الرحـــــــــــيم
> 
> بســــمـ الله نبـــــــدأ 
> تجـــمعنا الخـــــامس لله الحـــمد والمــــنه
> للي عندهن حب وشغف الزراعه 
> وتشمل زراعة الخضروات و زراعة الزهور والنباتات المثمره
> في حدائقهن 
> 
> 
> ...



الحمد والشكر لله 

روعه روعه في منتهى الجمال والابتكار 
صج بج بوس تحيه كبيره للوردتنا الجميله ام شيخه غرشوبة الظفره 
ما بقول اني تفاجاة لانج دايما معودتنا على الجمال والابتكار والتجديد 
مبين الجهد والاخلاص وحب العمل في الافتتاحيه 
يزاج الله خير ام شيخه الغاليه 
حلو شكلج بالعقوص وانت اتقهوينا

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مبرووووووووووووووك عليينا وعليكم التجمع

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*الله يحييج الغالية 

فديتج والله*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*خواتي الحين ندخل فالجد

ههههههههه

حلوة ندخل فالجد

انا بنزل لكم صور المساحة اللي بحول الله بخليها حديقة بيتي

وانتو انصحوني 

هذه صورة المساحة اللي عدال باب المطبخ الجانبي

انا مفكرة اني اسويها بس حق -نعنع-طماط - جرجير -بقدونس - خس - بصل - باذنيان - فلفل




http://im3.gulfup.com/2011-05-18/1305723310531.jpg


وهالقطعة انا امفكرة اسويها اشجار ان شاء الله

رمان - لومي - نخل - همبا - موز - لوز - 

http://im3.gulfup.com/2011-05-18/1305723310102.jpg


ها شو رايكم و شو تنصحوني فيه يزاكم الله خير 

هيه نسيت انا طالبة من الحداد يسوي لي 3 اقواس و بحطهم فبداية الحديقة وبين كل آرش والثاني ابغي ان شاء الله احط نباتات على شكل جدار و الارش احط عليه متسلقة عسب افصل بين الحديقة و الحوش ومرة وحدة اسوي حاجز للرمل*

----------


## سلرا

ورده بيضاء حياج الله بين اخواتج في التجمع غناتى الصور ما طلعت عندي باقي الخوات ما ادري اذا طلعت عندهم وحاظرين لطيبين بنساعدج 



غناتى ام شيخه شحالج وشحال فريخاتج الحلوين اولهم تركوشه 
غناتى سالتينى عن الي بالي بالك ههههههه ديدانى الجميلات من وين اييبهم طال عمرج انا سويت قضيه كبيره عشان استوردهم من بريطانيا ولا فلحت كل المحاولات زين ما انسجنا بسبتهن بس الحمد لله يت سليمه المهم وانا كنت يايبه كمبوست الماني شاريتنه من مشاتل ورسان وسمدت فيه منطقه عندي في الحديقه وبعد فتره لاحظت وجود هالكائنات اللطيفه الي ادور عنها وثرها منخشه في الكومبوست وما تبين الا لما سقيت الارض طلعن لي كمن وحده وتميت القطهن وسويت لهم بيت يديد وتوته توته خلصت الحتوته هذي قصه البحث عن ديدانى اللطيفات وفعلان انتجنلي كمبوست وجربته ممتاز 


ام خليفه الغاليه شحالج وشحال معرسنا وعروستنا عقبال ما تيوزون كل عيالكم ان شاء الله


ام جاسم شحالج يا الغاليه وصلج المسج مال الموقع روعه بتتخبلين عليه كله قطع شابي شيك وسهل الطلب من الموقع 


متزن واحلام ومالها وجودوهانزاده والباقي كلكم اشتقنالكم

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مزارعات الحقوني الصور ما طاعت تنزل 

شو اسوي*

----------


## xouaexo

ورده بيضا مدام السالفه جد وفيها استشاره 
فالحين نحن مشهورين وبنزيد نسبة عمولتنا من الاستشاره 
ونحن مب طماعين نبا من من كل شيره من همبا منين لومي لانه رخيص 

اكيد اسولف وياج يا وروده 
في الواقع الرابط الاول ما فتح والثاني شفت ما شاء الله مساحه عوده 
انتي تبين بس زراعه بدون يلسه وحركات ومجسمات 
اوكي خلي الكورنر لنباتات المطبخ وتقدرين اتظليلها وقت الصيف 
ووزعي اشجار الفواكه على امتداد السور ولا تلصقيهم فيه وباعدي بينهم وبين بعض 
وفكرة الارش حلوه وسلقي عليها ياسمين متسلق ابرك من الحبايه 
ولا تنسين الاصص للزهور الموسميه بتضفي جمال لحديقتج واشتري بيت طيور على عمود 
وحطي ماي للطيور وحب بتحصلين اجر 

في انتظار بقية الخبيرات

----------


## xouaexo

كاك حلوه الفيري تيل مال ديدان سارا بندخلها ضمن قصص ما قبل النوم 

اكيد دخلته وعيبني وايد مشكوره يا سارا 
بعدني اطمش ما جربت اطلب 
سالفة عنوان امريكا ما اعرف كيف اسويها 

سارا بعدهم ما عرسوا هاي كانت خطوبه او ملجه حسب عوايدهم 
شو رايج ارشحج اتكونين الودينج بلانر وخاصه انج اشتغلتي في ها المجال

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

[QUOTE=xouaexo;31652305][COLOR="Purple"][SIZE="5"][CENTER]ورده بيضا مدام السالفه جد وفيها استشاره 
فالحين نحن مشهورين وبنزيد نسبة عمولتنا من الاستشاره 
ونحن مب طماعين نبا من من كل شيره من همبا منين لومي لانه رخيص 

اكيد اسولف وياج يا وروده 
في الواقع الرابط الاول ما فتح والثاني شفت ما شاء الله مساحه عوده 
انتي تبين بس زراعه بدون يلسه وحركات ومجسمات 
اوكي خلي الكورنر لنباتات المطبخ وتقدرين اتظليلها وقت الصيف 
ووزعي اشجار الفواكه على امتداد السور ولا تلصقيهم فيه وباعدي بينهم وبين بعض 
وفكرة الارش حلوه وسلقي عليها ياسمين متسلق ابرك من الحبايه 
ولا تنسين الاصص للزهور الموسميه بتضفي جمال لحديقتج واشتري بيت طيور على عمود 
وحطي ماي للطيور وحب بتحصلين اجر 

*مشكووووووورة غناتي

بالنسبة لنباتات المطبخ انا خليت لهم مساحة بروحهم

اذا فتحت عندج الصور شوفي المساحة الصغيرة (نسبيا) ههههههههههه حلوة نسبيا

اتفلسف ويا راسي

هاي المساحة مالت نباتات المطبخ و المساحة العودة خاطري اوزعها بحيث اخلي فيها منطقة العاب 

حق اليهال والباقي الله يعيني عليه واخليه اخضر (ياااااااااااااااا رب) انجح فهالموضوع بلا ما يشمت 

فيني ابو الشباب*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*سلرا 

مشكورة عالترحيب الحار حبيبتي

الله يخليج و يخلي لج ديدانج الحلوات*

----------


## um sheikha

> كاك حلوه الفيري تيل مال ديدان سارا بندخلها ضمن قصص ما قبل النوم 
> 
> اكيد دخلته وعيبني وايد مشكوره يا سارا 
> بعدني اطمش ما جربت اطلب 
> سالفة عنوان امريكا ما اعرف كيف اسويها 
> ام جسوم فديتج ما في اسهل منها 
> قالولي روحي ارامكس وخربطان ماله اول من تالي 
> الله يسلمج سويتلي اكاونت عن طريق الويب سايت مال ارامكس 
> كلمتهم لانه في بعض الخطوات غريبه ما تنفهم ساعدوني فيها ووصلت للدفع.. دفعت ما يقاري شي وثلاثين دولار عن طريق لكرديت كارد وفي نفس الوقت طرشولي عنواني في امريكا 
> ...


ساااااااااااااااااااااااااامحوني ودي الرد على كل وحده بس عطوني وقت قلبي مشغول في سالفه ومن اطمن برد عليكن يعني عطوني لين الليل تمااااااااااااااااااااام 
زياده على ذلك 
التجمع اليديد هلكني وتراكم عليه كل شغلي في البيت .

----------


## um sheikha

ورده بيضاء

هذا موضوع في مرجع التجمع بيفيدج واستخدمي القياسات المذكوره بيكون حجمها زين 

عند ادراجها في التجمع القياس المناسب للصوره 

750 * 500

ولا تنسين تحطين اسمج على الصور لحفظ الحقوق عزيزتي

+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=840361



بيكونن قياس الصور مثل هالصوره 



width - العرض =750 
height - الطول = 500

على فكره هاي الصوره اهداء لعضوات التجمع 
الصوره من تصويري والباقه عندي هب لهفتنها من النت خخخخخخخ
كلكن مثل هالباقه كل وحده منكن ورده لها لونها وعبقها واثرها في التجمع 
يله اختارن اللون الي يناسب شخصيتكن 

انا اللون الاخضر لان حياتي كلها لونين اخضر وابيض

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*فديتج ام شيخة 

الله لا خلاني منج*

----------


## um khaleefa

ست الكل... لاهمج ربي بشي من امور الدنيا يا رب...
تميتي في فوادي...
رددي دائما(يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث)
كرري(حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)
قولي((اللهم لاسهل الا ما سهلت وانك ان تشأ تجعل العسر سهلا))
احفظي((لا اله الا الله العظيم الرحيم_لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم_لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم))
يااااافارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم ويامن لعبده يغفر ويرحم...

----------


## هانزادا

الغاليه ورده بيضا شوري عليج انج تزرعين النخل فالمساحه الكبيره بس تبعدينه شوي عن الجدار 
يعني مسافة مترين ونص وتزرعين الهمبا والتين بعد النخل اما الليمون كل الحمضيات عادي يكون فنص الحوي لانه ما يتاثر وايد بالرياح والله يقوييج وبيخضر بيتج خلال مده قصيره باذن الله

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> الغاليه ورده بيضا شوري عليج انج تزرعين النخل فالمساحه الكبيره بس تبعدينه شوي عن الجدار 
> يعني مسافة مترين ونص وتزرعين الهمبا والتين بعد النخل اما الليمون كل الحمضيات عادي يكون فنص الحوي لانه ما يتاثر وايد بالرياح والله يقوييج وبيخضر بيتج خلال مده قصيره باذن الله


*يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

آاااااااااامين

مشكووووووورة عالدعوة الحلوة*

----------


## hind25

مبروك عليكم التجمع اليديد وان شاء الله بنستفيد من خبراتكم وربى يوفقكم وتحياتى لكل واحده بالتجمع

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع وبمناسبة التجمع الخامس حبيت اقدم الكن ضيافه بسيطه من العين دار الزين والسموحه ع التاخير من كثر الزحمة اتاخرت الفواله


[CENTER]





والسموحه ع القصور هب قدركن

----------


## هانزادا

سلامن عليكم 
اشوف الفوايل قامت تهل ما شاء الله بس تراه الخلاص بعده الغاليه كنه من العام 
الحمدلله نحن تبشرنا بالرطب من 3 ايام 

حبيت اشاركم بداية افتتاح التجمع اليديد بصورتين متواضعات مثل ما تعرفن انا توني 
ساكنه بيت يديد اكلح املح ما فيه زرع 
زرعت بطيخ وباذنجان 

هذا البطيخ زهر بس بعده توالناس عليه اساسا انا زرعته متاخر 

[IMG][/IMG]

وهذا الباذنجان فيه حبه وحده انا يبته شتلات من عند اخوي
[IMG][/IMG]


هذا وبس اذا عيبتكم زراعتيه ردوا عليه

----------


## um khaleefa

الغاليه الورده...
الف وملااااين مبروك البيت اليديد...ربي يجعله منزل تحفه الرحمه والبركه والسعاده...
اقري اية الكرسي على كل البيت وصبي ماء زمزم اذا متوفر على اطراف البيت...
ابغي اضحكج...من ساعه وانا اكتب لج نصايح وبغيت اطرشها وفجأأأأه اختفت..
خيرها بغيرها
يا ريت ترجعين حق مواضيع التجمع السابقه
لاختنا ام جاسم_ام حمني_حديقة خالوه بعد التجديد...
((((((بصراحه حدااائق تسر الناظرين)))))))

----------


## um khaleefa

بنت العم عسى بيتج عامر..وحافظ على هالفقاع الطيب والرطب الغاوي....
عامر بهله ان شاالله...
هانزادا....ان شاالله يتحول بيتج جنة وارفة الظلال ولا حول ولا قوة بوادر الخيرات ازهرت بهذا الباذنجان الحلو(((انا احبه في كل شي)))....
ازرعي النخيل المباركه والنبق والتوت والتين ويسرعه بتشوفينه كبر وترس البيت
يسعد مساكن

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مشكوووووورة اختيه ام خليفة

يزاج الله خير عالنصايح الحلوة

علم و ينفذ فديتج*

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
هانزادا الله يهديج كشفتينا هذي الصوره صدق من العام لان الصوره اليديده اختفت ونحنا بعد كلنا من يومين 
وماشاءالله ع زراعتج وموفقه الغاليه
 ورده بيضاء مبروك البيت يعله عامر واتشوفينه بعد فتره اخضر انشاءالله 
 بنت العم الله يسلمج الغاليه

----------


## xouaexo

> مساء الخير ع الجميع وبمناسبة التجمع الخامس حبيت اقدم الكن ضيافه بسيطه من العين دار الزين والسموحه ع التاخير من كثر الزحمة اتاخرت الفواله
> 
> 
> [CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والسموحه ع القصور هب قدركن


مشكوره يا القمزيه 
الترافيل خليه لصبايا التجمع 
والفقاع والخنيزي والخصاب محجوز حتى لو مثلج 
امي اتقول نزل النغال من يومين في راك كل سنه وكل حول

----------


## xouaexo

> سلامن عليكم 
> اشوف الفوايل قامت تهل ما شاء الله بس تراه الخلاص بعده الغاليه كنه من العام 
> الحمدلله نحن تبشرنا بالرطب من 3 ايام 
> 
> حبيت اشاركم بداية افتتاح التجمع اليديد بصورتين متواضعات مثل ما تعرفن انا توني 
> ساكنه بيت يديد اكلح املح ما فيه زرع 
> زرعت بطيخ وباذنجان 
> 
> هذا البطيخ زهر بس بعده توالناس عليه اساسا انا زرعته متاخر 
> ...




ما شاء الله عليج يا هانزادا 
حلو البطيخ شو نوعه 
شغالتي اللي مشتغله في الاردن مخبله في 
اقولها قصي لنا بطيخ 
اتفجج عيونها واتقول فيش بطيخ خلص كلو 
اقول لها خافي ربج مشترين كرتون فيه اربع حبات منو كلاهم 
تضحك اه الشمام موجود 
والباذنجان ما شاء الله عليه للمتبل والمسقعه 
باذن الله السنه اليايه كلنا بتكون عندنا حدايق ومزارع

----------


## um sheikha

ما شاء الله ياكثر الردود اسميني بطيح ايديه من الطباعه هههههه
هذا الي يتأخر عن الواااااجب شو بيصيرلوه .. 
بسم الله نبدأ بالورده البيضاء 




> *ما شاء الله عليج ام شيخة
> 
> دومج مبدعة 
> اخجلتيني ياوردتنا بكلامج حتى شوفي احمرت اخدودي هههه
> يزاج الله خير على المجهود
> 
> الصراحة بداية تفتح النفس
> 
> ما عليج قصور الغالية 
> ...





> الف وملااااايين مبروك
> للمبدعه اللي ضمت قلوبنا(ام شيخه وتركوشه)
> يعني افداج هذا من طيبج يام خليفه 
> لا ابداع ولا شي الله الشاهد اني اسوي الي اقدر عليه 
> للبركه_--ام الايادي الخضراء_(ام جواهر)
> لروح البهجه والابتسامه(ام جاسم)
> للفنانه_بنت العم(القمزيه)
> لهانزادا_ام حمني_ميمي_صديقات الدرب الراااائعات
> الى صديقة البيئه_العقل الخيالي الساحر(ساره)
> ...





> الغاليه ام شيخه افااااااااا عليج الزين كله من عندكم تبارك الله ابدعتي 
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر احمرت اخدودي يم عبدالله وتفججت براغيه ههههه
> ام خليفه تسلمين الغاليه انتي الفن كله يافنانه 
> والسموحه منكن دخلت التجمع ونسيت الفواله لانه حضرت اللاب توب هب صاحي اشويه





> *السلام عليكم
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> شخباركم؟؟؟
> اخبارنا وعلومنا طيبه 
> ما شا الله تجمعكم يفتح النفس
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حياج ويانا دامه يفتح النفس هههه حتى ناسه يفتحن النفس جربي ما بتندمين 
> السموحه اختي ام شيخه خذت صوره من بداية موضوعج صوره صغنووووونه لاني اجهز موضوع ما يخصه فيكم في قسم الريجيم بس كنت احوس ادور صور ولقيت عندكم خخخخخ 
> مره لا يردج غير الكيبورد خذي الي تبينه البيت بيتج 
> السموحه
> ...





> صباح الخير والانوار 
> 
> صباح الفل والازهار 
> حي الله ام منصور 
> صدقت عمري انا وين والقصيد وين ؟
> يييه ياحافظ عليج راعيتها ليش لا 
> يمكن تشوفوني بالليل ما بخبركم ليش ؟
> ليل ولا نهار يام منصور التجمع منور فيج وفي هله
> اصدقيني القول ههههه نقع العربي ليش فاليل اخويتج ما بخبر حد هههههه
> .





> الحمد والشكر لله 
> 
> روعه روعه في منتهى الجمال والابتكار 
> صج بج بوس تحيه كبيره للوردتنا الجميله ام شيخه غرشوبة الظفره 
> ما بقول اني تفاجاة لانج دايما معودتنا على الجمال والابتكار والتجديد 
> مبين الجهد والاخلاص وحب العمل في الافتتاحيه 
> يزاج الله خير ام شيخه الغاليه 
> والله اخجلتم تواضعي بكلامكن الله الشاهد من حبي لكن ولتجمع احاول اسوي شي مميز 
> حلو شكلج بالعقوص وانت اتقهوينا 
> ...





> مبرووووووووووووووك عليينا وعليكم التجمع
> الله يبارك فيج يافراشتنا 
> بخبرج ام منوه نزقرج سامحيني في السؤال..نتريا مشاركه قويه منج في هالتجمع
> ونبى صور من الغربيه .





> ورده بيضاء حياج الله بين اخواتج في التجمع غناتى الصور ما طلعت عندي باقي الخوات ما ادري اذا طلعت عندهم وحاظرين لطيبين بنساعدج 
> 
> 
> 
> غناتى ام شيخه شحالج وشحال فريخاتج الحلوين اولهم تركوشه 
> غناتى سالتينى عن الي بالي بالك ههههههه ديدانى الجميلات من وين اييبهم طال عمرج انا سويت قضيه كبيره عشان استوردهم من بريطانيا ولا فلحت كل المحاولات زين ما انسجنا بسبتهن بس الحمد لله يت سليمه المهم وانا كنت يايبه كمبوست الماني شاريتنه من مشاتل ورسان وسمدت فيه منطقه عندي في الحديقه وبعد فتره لاحظت وجود هالكائنات اللطيفه الي ادور عنها وثرها منخشه في الكومبوست وما تبين الا لما سقيت الارض طلعن لي كمن وحده وتميت القطهن وسويت لهم بيت يديد وتوته توته خلصت الحتوته هذي قصه البحث عن ديدانى اللطيفات وفعلان انتجنلي كمبوست وجربته ممتاز 
> هلا ام عفرا يسرج الحال وخص تركوووش لاتخبرين لاعبه في حسبتنا لعبه 
> اوووووه والله اني نسيت اني سألتج عن الديدان 
> ان شاء الله ناويه اسويه بس اتريا تركيه تكمل السنتين وافطمها وبابتدي اسوي خططيه الي متأجله 
> ...





> ست الكل... لاهمج ربي بشي من امور الدنيا يا رب...
> تميتي في فوادي...
> يعني افداج ما تقصرين يم خليفه امين ياربي لاهم مسلم ان شاء الله 
> رددي دائما(يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث)
> كرري(حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)
> قولي((اللهم لاسهل الا ما سهلت وانك ان تشأ تجعل العسر سهلا))
> احفظي((لا اله الا الله العظيم الرحيم_لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم_لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم))
> يااااافارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم ويامن لعبده يغفر ويرحم...
> يزاج الله خير يزاااج الله خير يعل ياربي يفرحج بعيالج ويطرح فيهم لبركه ويخلهم لج 
> ...





> مبروك عليكم التجمع اليديد وان شاء الله بنستفيد من خبراتكم وربى يوفقكم وتحياتى لكل واحده بالتجمع
> الله يبارج فيج عزيزتي
> ان شاء الله انفيدكم بالخير وتحياتج وصلت الغاليه حياج الله .





> مساء الخير ع الجميع وبمناسبة التجمع الخامس حبيت اقدم الكن ضيافه بسيطه من العين دار الزين والسموحه ع التاخير من كثر الزحمة اتاخرت الفواله
> حي الله بالحامل والمحمول مساء الورد يام عبدالله 
> يييييييييييييييه ياحافظ على هل العين مسماين دار الزين والزين ما ييب الا الزين 
> افاااااااااااااا عليج مسموحه يازين فوالتج يام عبدالله 
> الصراحه 
> انربط الساني يوم شفت لسويت والفقاع يااااااقلبي رطب اشوف نخلج مسبق يام عبدالله ولا مال السنه الي طافت 
> يله هاتي اعلوم نخلج وسرج في بييير .
> 
> 
> ...





> سلامن عليكم 
> هلا ام منصور وعليج السلام 
> اشوف الفوايل قامت تهل ما شاء الله بس تراه الخلاص بعده الغاليه كنه من العام 
> الحمدلله نحن تبشرنا بالرطب من 3 ايام 
> بتينا لعلوم في نخل تبشر قبل الموسم بنشوف اعلوم من ام عبدالله 
> مبروكين شو من النخل الي مبشره عندكم ام منصور 
> حبيت اشاركم بداية افتتاح التجمع اليديد بصورتين متواضعات مثل ما تعرفن انا توني 
> ساكنه بيت يديد اكلح املح ما فيه زرع 
> زرعت بطيخ وباذنجان 
> ...



تم بحمد الله

----------


## um sheikha

صور بيت وردة بيضاء 





> هذه صورة المساحة اللي عدال باب المطبخ الجانبي
> انا مفكرة اني اسويها بس حق -نعنع-طماط - جرجير -بقدونس - خس - بصل - باذنيان - فلفل







> وهالقطعة انا امفكرة اسويها اشجار ان شاء الله
> رمان - لومي - نخل - همبا - موز - لوز - 
> ها شو رايكم و شو تنصحوني فيه يزاكم الله خير 
> 
> هيه نسيت انا طالبة من الحداد يسوي لي 3 اقواس و بحطهم فبداية الحديقة وبين كل آرش والثاني ابغي ان شاء الله احط نباتات على شكل جدار و الارش احط عليه متسلقة عسب افصل بين الحديقة و الحوش ومرة وحدة اسوي حاجز للرمل



باجر ان الله احياني بزيد بعض الشي على افكار خواتي ان شاء الله.

----------


## um sheikha

افااااااااااااااااااا وين 
ام عبدالرحمن 
وغدير
واروى 
ودبيه 
وام ميثانه 

والبقيه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*يزاج الله خير حبيبتي أم شيخة

احرجتيني الصراحة

اتريا الافكار و النصايح

بس هاه لا تكون مكلفة وايد

اختكم مووووول الميزانية مضروبة عندي

تدرون عاد البنا 

*


*روز الله يبارك فيج و عقبالكم كلكم ان شاء الله

*

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير للكل 
صراحه ردودكم اثلجت صدري 
ام شيخه وام خليفه وام جاسم 
انا بخبركم سالفة الرطب طبعا اكلنا رطب نغال من عمان 
هذا عندنا جار ما شاء الله عليه كل سنه هو اول واحد يبشرنا بالرطب يشتري من بألف وشي تقريبا 
ويوزعه عالجيران صحن صحن ووقت الزبيدي بعد نفس الشي يشتري ويجسم علينا حليله ما ياكل شي عنا 
الله يعطيه الصحه والعافيه هو وحرمته وعياله

----------


## xouaexo

> الف وملااااايين مبروك
> لروح البهجه والابتسامه(ام جاسم)اهديكم وردة محبه وود
> وشكرا لصاحبة الخط البنفسجي اللتي اهدتني الفرح



الله يبارك بعمرج صديقتي العزيزه 
وايد عيبني النك اليديد 
عسا يا رب اتكون كل ايامنا بهجه وسرور 
وفي طاعة خالقنا ننال المنى 
سعيدة جدا لان هديتي البسيطه ادخلت الفرحه الى قلبك الطيب 
فلطالما اسعدتني بهداياك المميزه والعزيزه الى قلبي 
شكرا لكم اخياتي صبايا تجمع حديقتي انتم اغلى واجمل هديه 
لقد اغرورقت عيني بالدموع وين الكلنكس 
تعالوا وين الغاليه احلام ولا انا غلطانه فديتها ربي يشفيها ويعافيها  


كم لقطه مناظر طبيعيه من النمسا للي تبا اتسافر وتشرد من الحر

----------


## um sheikha

> كم لقطه مناظر طبيعيه من النمسا للي تبا اتسافر وتشرد من الحر 
> يزاج الله المناظر رائعه يم جاسم 
>  
> بتضحكين على تركيه شو شافت الصور قالتلي ماماه باااااااع 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> سبحان الله طبيعتهم رهيبه 
> ...







> شوفي عزيزتي بما انه الميزانيه طايحه بعد البناء سويلج خطه خمسيه 
> بمعني كل شهر او شهرين تسوين شي وخص الحين في الصيف مابتستمتعين بالبقعه من الحراره 
> وعندج فتره لين الشتاء 
> 1-
> بدايه في هالبقعه والحوش الثاني اطلبيلج كم تريب رمل هذا انا الي سويته بعد تنظيف الحوش 
> 2-
> وبعد مده تناسبج انتي الي تحددينها على حسب ميزانيتج مددي بيبات الماي للمنطقتين عندي انا دار راسي من الاسعار الي عطونا اياها وفي الاخير يبت عامل من عمال مزرعتنا وسار ويا ريلي مصفح وخذوا البيبات وركبوا شبكة الري ما كلفتنا غير 2500 درهم ومن البيبات لكولتي والرشاشات لمنطقة الحشيش ومنطقه الخضروات ولدماس في حين كانت شبكة الري اخر سعر عطونياه 14 الف 
> 3- 
> عقبها اول شي انا سويته بعد الرمل وتمديد البيبات زرعت الداماس لان حوشي مطل من جهتين على يراني اللهم لك الحمد والشكر الحين الداماس عدا السور تقريباً متر قبل ما نكمل السنه 
> ...


استراحه مع تركيه وراجعه

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن 
 ام شيخه الغاليه هذه الصوره من العام بعده نخلنا مابشر بس اشترينا من السوق اول مانزل المن بالف درهم 
وفالج طيب بطرشلج الطريقه ولايهمج
 ام جاسم شوه هاالمناظر الحلوه والله انا في خاطريه اروح النمسا الله يسهل علينا وانروح
 احلام وينج اتمنا اتكونين بخير 
ام منصور ماشاءالله ع يرانج الله يخليكم لبعض

----------


## xouaexo

لا والف لا للداماس عدو البيئه 
عروقه تقلل خصوبة الارض ويستهلك المياه بشكل فضيع وهذا سر نموه في وقت سريع جدا 
ازرعي كينا او شريش ابرك من الداماس 
وانا اشوف المسا حه مب كبيره يا دوب تزرعين نخل ولا فواكه على الاطراف

----------


## um khaleefa

خوياتي.....وين ام البركه احلام؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن 
> مساء النور والسرور يام عبدالله 
>  ام شيخه الغاليه هذه الصوره من العام بعده نخلنا مابشر بس اشترينا من السوق اول مانزل المن بالف درهم
> امايه تخبرني قالولها المن بالف ومايه بعد كل سنه تاخذ وتوزع على ربعها  
> وفالج طيب بطرشلج الطريقه ولايهمج
> يزاج الله خير وصل بس عاد تخلص شيخه امتحاناتها وبتسويه هي الي طالبه الطريقه هب انا 
>  ام جاسم شوه هاالمناظر الحلوه والله انا في خاطريه اروح النمسا الله يسهل علينا وانروح
>  احلام وينج اتمنا اتكونين بخير 
> ام منصور ماشاءالله ع يرانج الله يخليكم لبعض





> لا والف لا للداماس عدو البيئه 
> هلا بام جاسم 
> انا زرعته قبل تجمعنا ومنكن سمعت هالرمسه وسألنا في البلديه قالوا ما فيه من هالكلام لان لين اليوم البلديه تزرعه عندنا وبالنسبه اليه ما في مجال اغيره اريده يسترني ما اريد اكون مكشوفه وغير ان الارض في منطقتنا مالحه  
> عروقه تقلل خصوبة الارض ويستهلك المياه بشكل فضيع وهذا سر نموه في وقت سريع جدا 
> ازرعي كينا او شريش ابرك من الداماس 
> هي الفكره مش انها تزرع داماس بتحديد الفكره انها تزرع شي ما يخلي يرانها يكشفونها اذا هي من النوع الي ما يحب حد يكشفه والكينا والشريش خير وبركه 
> وانا اطرح عليها تجربتي وهي تزرع الي ترتاح له ومناسب لها 
> وانا اشوف المسا حه مب كبيره يا دوب تزرعين نخل ولا فواكه على الاطراف 
> بعد فكره وفي الاخير هي تاخذ من كلامنا الي يناسبها وعسى الله يوفقها .





> خوياتي.....وين ام البركه احلام؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حي الله بام المعرس 
> يفداج الجذب ياختيه ما عندي خبر عنها بس اكيد هي مشغوله في مطلبتات شغلها كونها مدرسه 
> والايام هاذي مراجعات ما قبل الامتحانات 
> انا اكيده انها تدخل وتطمن 
> عسى المانع خير .

----------


## xouaexo

انا حبيت احذرها لاني شفت بعيني بدون حلفان جيرانا اللي زارعيه من اربع سنين 
طوله معدي فلتهم اللي من دورين واتقول ان غرفهم اللي شباكها جهة جدار الداماس 
مظلمه والجهه الثانيه جدارها اقرب الاغصان كسرت الشباك يوم يا المهب القوي 
وما يقدرون يقطعوه الا بالمنشار الكهربائي وصعب القص من فوق 
وسالفة استهلاكه للماي قريتها من الجريده 
هو يمكن زين للمساحات الكبيره والاماكن العامه لكن مب داخل البيوت خاصه اللي حوشها صغير 
بس حبيت اوضح واختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*فدييييييييييييت أم شيخة*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> انا حبيت احذرها لاني شفت بعيني بدون حلفان جيرانا اللي زارعيه من اربع سنين 
> طوله معدي فلتهم اللي من دورين واتقول ان غرفهم اللي شباكها جهة جدار الداماس 
> مظلمه والجهه الثانيه جدارها اقرب الاغصان كسرت الشباك يوم يا المهب القوي 
> وما يقدرون يقطعوه الا بالمنشار الكهربائي وصعب القص من فوق 
> وسالفة استهلاكه للماي قريتها من الجريده 
> هو يمكن زين للمساحات الكبيره والاماكن العامه لكن مب داخل البيوت خاصه اللي حوشها صغير 
> بس حبيت اوضح واختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه



*مشكورة اختي على الرد

بس انا اشوف اكثر الناس زارعينه ما ادري ما عندي خبرة بس الكل يمدح فيه

و على الاخص لانه ما يتأثر بالجو الحار وما يبغي له معابل وايد فديتج

و انا صدق كنت امخططة اني احطه اخر الحديقة بيسوي لي خلفية حلوة و بنفس الوقت بيغطي بيتي لانه مكشوف من هذاك الصوب 

على فكرة الصورة هب معطية المكان حقه

لان مكان الحديقة وايد عود على الطبيعة و انا بحاول انزل صورة ثانية عسب تكون عندكم فكرة أحسن*

----------


## um sheikha

> انا حبيت احذرها لاني شفت بعيني بدون حلفان جيرانا اللي زارعيه من اربع سنين 
> طوله معدي فلتهم اللي من دورين واتقول ان غرفهم اللي شباكها جهة جدار الداماس 
> مظلمه والجهه الثانيه جدارها اقرب الاغصان كسرت الشباك يوم يا المهب القوي 
> وما يقدرون يقطعوه الا بالمنشار الكهربائي وصعب القص من فوق 
> وسالفة استهلاكه للماي قريتها من الجريده 
> هو يمكن زين للمساحات الكبيره والاماكن العامه لكن مب داخل البيوت خاصه اللي حوشها صغير 
> بس حبيت اوضح واختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه 
> صدق ام جاسم هذا انا زارعه منه في ليوا الي هو المحلي ويسوي ريحه عافاج الله كريهه ويكبر بسرعه غريبه وضخم 
> بو شيخه خذ رقم ريال من النت يبيع كل انواع الشير 
> ...

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*حبوبات 

اي موقع اتحملون منه الصور فديتكم

طلباتي وايد بس شو اسوي اختكم مبتدئة وما لها فهالسوالف*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مزارعاتي الحلوات 

واخيرا تعلمت انزل صور

هذه صورة الحديقة العودة انا اليوم صوريتها من فوق عسب اتشوفون حجمها على الطبيعة لان الصورة الاولية انا كنت مصورتنها من تحت فما طلعت اوكي

سوو عماركم ما تشوفون كراتين المكيفات اللي طيرهن الهوا لين اخر البيت*



[IMG][/IMG]


*عاد شوفو اليدار اللي فالآخر هذا لااااااااااااااازم احط له داماس لانه يدار مشترك مع يارنا والمشكلة انه هب بنفس ارتفاع باقي السور يعني منخفض شوي و بما اني فالمستقبل ان شاء الله ناوية استوي مزارعة فيبغي لي شوية خصوصية 

شورايكم حبوبات*

----------


## um sheikha

جمعه مباركه على الجميع ان شاء الله 
شحالكن ربكن بخير

ام جواهر 
ربج بخير 
مره سألتيني عن هالورده وقلتي ما تعرفنا 

هههههه اتشرف اعرفج بزهرة الرمان 

ام ميثانه 
ما من شر ليش هالقطاعه 

ام حمني وطمطم 
غدير 
اروى 
الفراشه 
دبيه 

عسى المانع خير ان شاء الله

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن اشحالكن ,,,,,,,

اهداء من اختكن ام عبدالله بمناسبة الموسم تراه فرش مال السنه بس شارينه من الجبره 
وعليكن بالعافيه ،،،،،

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكن اشحالكن ,,,,,,,
> هلا ام عبدالله وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> اهداء من اختكن ام عبدالله بمناسبة الموسم تراه فرش مال السنه بس شارينه من الجبره 
> وعليكن بالعافيه ،،،،،
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> يطول عمرج ما تقصرين فديتج بالعافيه عليكم عاد يوم بتاكلين منه كليلي وياج حبه مع اقهوه هههه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم جميعا يا زهرات التجمع

اعذروني على التأخير في التواصل

أنا متابعة بصمت...وعن بعد..حتى أستعيد الاستقرار النقسي

آخر أخباري...وصلتني شتلات من أندونيسيا ..هدية من زوجي الغالي....لكن بعد عناء في المطار الأندونيسي.


دعواتكم الطيبة

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم جميعا يا زهرات التجمع
>  وعليج السلام والرحمه يم جواهر 
> اعذروني على التأخير في التواصل
>  معذوره طويلة العمر 
> أنا متابعة بصمت...وعن بعد..حتى أستعيد الاستقرار النقسي
>  هاااااا النفسي هذا مشكله المهم بعيد عن الافلام الهنديه ههههه
> آخر أخباري...وصلتني شتلات من أندونيسيا ..هدية من زوجي الغالي....لكن بعد عناء في المطار الأندونيسي.
> اوووووه مبروووك تستاهلين شوقتينا نشوفهن  
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

يحليلي قاعده اخمس في التجمع اليوم بروحي 
هالاسبوع محبوسين امتحانات شيخه لين لسبوع الياي 
عاد اخطفن عليه وسلمن هب ما تمرن 
ام جاسم 
ام خليفه 
ام عبدالله 
ام منصور 
ام شهد 
ام حمني 
الفراشه
دبيه
الحاضر يعلم الغايب 

تمنياتي لكن بويك اند سعيد

----------


## نفرتيتي*

*
هلا حبيبتي أم شيخه شخبارج ولا تزعلين انا مريت عالتجمع و قلت بسلم عليج و مبروك على التجمع اليديد*

----------


## um sheikha

> *
> هلا حبيبتي أم شيخه شخبارج ولا تزعلين انا مريت عالتجمع و قلت بسلم عليج و مبروك على التجمع اليديد*
> مرحبا الساع (✿◠‿◠)
> الله يبارج فيج ياربي 
> حي الله من لفانا وبيقصر الدوب ويايه 
> حياج كوب جاي .. 
> شو الزياره الخفيفه اللطيفه بجد اسعدتيني زيييين يوم مريتي هاي الساعه لمباركه 
> هاذوه دليتي الطريج مري كل ما تكونين فاضيه مري قصري الدوب ويانا ولو ماريتيني خواتي ما بيقصرن وياج
> نفرتيتي ما عندج ميول زراعيه مني مناك شاركينا بصوره بمعلومه بموضوع زراعي 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha



----------


## laila226

موفقااااات

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الموجودات والغايبات اشحالكن 
 ام شيخه اتلومت فيج مخلينج البارحه بروحج ماعليه اعذرينا تعرفين الجمعه زيارات الاهل والله يوفق شيخه فديتها ويسهل عليها امتحاناتها 

مرحبا ياام جاسم الله ييسر امورج النفسيه والصحيه والزراعيه ومبرووووك ع الشتل تستاهلين 

ومرحبا بكل من زارنا في تجمعنا

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير ع الموجودات والغايبات 
> هلا ام عبدالله مساء النور والسرور 
> اشحالكن 
> بخير وسهاله الغاليه انتي شحالكم وشحال لعيال 
>  ام شيخه اتلومت فيج مخلينج البارحه بروحج ماعليه اعذرينا تعرفين الجمعه زيارات الاهل والله يوفق شيخه فديتها ويسهل عليها امتحاناتها 
> ههههههه ما عليه مجبرن اخاك لابطل انا صايبتني حفوز الامتحانات وهي ما شاء الله عليها 
> نفسيتها مرتاحه الحمدلله وواثقه من نفسها تقولي دااااااااارسه وفي المدرسه مسوين مراجعه
> وانا وابوها حالنا هب حال بس نحاول ما نوصللها خوفنا وارتباكنا والله يسهل عليها وعلى عيالنا ياربي
> مرحبا ياام جواهرالله ييسر امورج النفسيه والصحيه والزراعيه ومبرووووك ع الشتل تستاهلين 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

اسع ـــد الله جم ــيع اوقــاتك ــن..

يبتلكن موضوع خفيف لعيالنا 

لا تعقين القشر البيض اذا استخدمتيه واستعمليه في الزراعة

بخليكن ويا الصور 





اعملي ثقوب في القشرة من تحت( فتحة صغيرة)





املئي القشرة بالسماد (البتموس)





ضعي البذرة في داخل البتموس

----------


## متزن روزه

ياسلام فكره حلوه ياام شيخه احيد يوم ولديه سلطان في الكيجي انيمع كراتين البيض وانطرشهن المدرسه يستخدمونهن

----------


## um sheikha

> ياسلام فكره حلوه ياام شيخه احيد يوم ولديه سلطان في الكيجي انيمع كراتين البيض وانطرشهن المدرسه يستخدمونهن
> انا بعد اذكر يوم شيخه في النيرسري انلقط الهم كراتين النعول الله يعزج وغراش البيبسي لكبيره البلاستيك وكراتين البيض وتضحكني فديتها كانوا الصف كله ايبون في اكياس اسبنس الصفرا 
> وانا اطرشها في اكياس الجمعيه البيضاء وهي تحلف اني ما اشلهن هاتيلي مثل اكياسهم الصفرا 
> قلتلها انزين باجر يوم بسرحج راويني اكياسهم وبيبلج منهن وبحط اغراضج ويوم سرت راوتني اكياس اسبنس تميت اضحك وتحيدين هب مخلفه علينا اسبنس هاذيج الايام ومن عقبها دلينا الطريج علشان خاطر شيخه .



سامحيني يني خواتي يقصرن الدوب عليه .

----------


## متزن روزه

مسموحه الغاليه سلمي ع خواتج

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساكن الله بالخير 

آآآآآآآآآه

تصدقون حسيت باحساس ثاني يوم دخلت التجمع وشفت ( تبارك الرحمن ) انكم بديتوا التجمع الخامس ( خمسه وخميسه ) ، اللهم اجمعنا على خير دنيا واخره ،،

أحببتكم والله من كل قلبي خوات لم تلدكن امي ولكن ولدتكن الدنيا لنا ،،

سامحوني على الغيبه الطووووووووووووووويله ،، 

اشوفكم على خير انشاء الله

----------


## xouaexo

مساء الخيرات اشحالكم 
شو ها الاخبار الحلوه ميثانه فنانه هاهنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
مبروك على الشتل يا احلام يا ترى للبيع ولا للاستهلاك المحلي 
اشحالج ام شيخه وشو ها الجاي الحلو 
لابتوبي رد بالسلامه لكني ما تفيجت انزل صور حديقتي في الصيف 
فديته حمداني من امس مسخن امي اتقول يمكن يحنك 
سلامي للجميع وخاصه روزا واقولها اللي واخد عقلك يا الغلا 
هيه مارينا مسوين سيل يا حظه اللي بيسير ايشل عندهم اقفاص للديكور وفازات زجاج 
للاسف اخر الشهر وما قدرت اخم على كيفي

----------


## um sheikha

> مسموحه الغاليه سلمي ع خواتج
> سلامن يبلغ فديتج





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اهلن اهلن وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> مساكن الله بالخير 
> مساج الله بنور ام ميثاء
> آآآآآآآآآه
> 
> تصدقون حسيت باحساس ثاني يوم دخلت التجمع وشفت ( تبارك الرحمن ) انكم بديتوا التجمع الخامس ( خمسه وخميسه ) ، اللهم اجمعنا على خير دنيا واخره ،،
> امين ياربي 
> تراني زعلانه عليج بالقو بعد .. عنبوه تنسحبن من التجمع وحده وحده غابت ام ميره وانتي وراها 
> ...





> مساء الخيرات اشحالكم 
> هلا ام جاسم مساء النور والسرور 
> شو ها الاخبار الحلوه ميثانه فنانه هاهنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
> مبروك على الشتل يا احلام يا ترى للبيع ولا للاستهلاك المحلي 
> اشحالج ام شيخه وشو ها الجاي الحلو 
> افا عليج هذا جاهيج كم ام جاسم عندنا 
> لابتوبي رد بالسلامه لكني ما تفيجت انزل صور حديقتي في الصيف 
> مواضيع وايده متراكمه عليج ههههه ما نزلتيها يله ننتظر الحديقه والاطقم 
> فديته حمداني من امس مسخن امي اتقول يمكن يحنك 
> ...

----------


## Little Steps

ما شاء الله مبروكين التجمع الخامس موفقات خواتي

----------


## ...الفراشة...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة على التقصير والله لاهية مع العيال والامتحانات
والدوام الطويل وفي الويكند ماجلست في البيت رحت اهلي في
بوظبي السموووووووووحة ولي عودة قريبة انشاء الله

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

ومبروك التجمع الجديد وسمحوا لي على التقصير ظروف البيت والعيال 

وان شاء الله في الاجازة بنكون فاضين اكثر من غير شر و انا كل يوم 

اصور لين الصور تكودت علي قالت في الاجازه بنزل لكم شوي لان

في الحر اكيد ما بيكون عندي اي شي اشارك معاكم

الورده البيضاء اختي حاولي هذي الفتره 

1 تنظفين الرمل وترتبين المكان عشان في الشتاء تزرعين

2 ارسمي في ورقة اماكن الاشجار الكبيره والمسافات بينها وخلي اماكن لزراعة الخضروات

3 ازرعي همبا في قوطي نيدو او في اصيص من الهمبا الي تشترينه وتحسين انها لذيذه
وجيه بتعرفين هذي الهمبا لان انتي بيكونين زرعتنها 

4 الورود والياسمين والفل والجوري خليهم قريب من مدخل البيت وفي الاماكن الظل

5 الصبر لان البناء وفرش البيت وترتيب الحديقه ما يصر كله في وقت واحد 
حاولي كل فتره تزرعين شوي شوي وفي فتره الشتاء عشان الشير يضرب



انا حولين البيت زرعه شريش ويقولون انه يطرد الحشرات و يذري المكان


ان شاء الله بحط لكم صور في القريب العاجل

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير خوياتي 
سامحوني ما بقدر اطل عليكم لفتره وبعدين بخبركم 
لا تسالون وايد ترا الحاله النفسيه داون 
ويوم بتتيسر الامور انشاء الله باطل عليكم كل يوم مثل العاده 
ادعولي

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

صبحكم الله بالخير

عندي سؤال شو سالفة النخل ،، زارعين خمس هنتين ضربن وثلاث شكلهن ماتن استوت اليذوع بنيات

معا انهن كلهن يوصلهن الماي كفايه والسقا نفس الوقت

----------


## um sheikha

سلام عليكن مزارعاتي العزيزات 
شو اليوم التجمع منور بكل الحبايب منو قده التجمع اليوم 
اخاف من فرحتيه اعطيكن عين ههههه




> ما شاء الله مبروكين التجمع الخامس موفقات خواتي
> الله يبارج فيج الغاليه مرحبا الساع





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه الغاليه 
> السموحة على التقصير والله لاهية مع العيال والامتحانات
> والدوام الطويل وفي الويكند ماجلست في البيت رحت اهلي في
> بوظبي السموووووووووحة 
> مسموحه فديتج الله يوفق لعيال ياربي في امتحاناتهم الحال من بعضه غير انه فديتها شيخه 
> تدرس بروحها مريحتني من هالناحيه اخر صف مدرستنها صف رابع ومن عقبها خليتها تعتمد على نفسها لين يوم هذا .. نورت العاصمه عيل هههه.
> ولي عودة قريبة انشاء الله
> حياج الله .. الله الشاهد اني افرح بدخولكن التجمع





> صباح الخير 
> هلا وغلا حي الله من لفانا .. اسفرت وانورت وستهلت وامطرت 
> ومبروك التجمع الجديد وسمحوا لي على التقصير ظروف البيت والعيال 
> الله يبارج فيج الغاليه نور تجمعنا الخامس الله الشاهد انى افتقدناج طول التجمع الرابع وانا الصراحه فقدت الامل بالرجوع .
> وان شاء الله في الاجازة بنكون فاضين اكثر من غير شر و انا كل يوم 
> اصور لين الصور تكودت علي قالت في الاجازه بنزل لكم شوي لان
> في الحر اكيد ما بيكون عندي اي شي اشارك معاكم
> حياج الله تنورين واكيد بنفرح بالغنايم 
> ان شاء الله بحط لكم صور في القريب العاجل
> في الانتظار عزيزتي ونور التجمع يام ميره والله الشاهد كل التجمع توله عليج وعلى مشاراكاتج





> صباح الخير خوياتي 
> هلا ام منصور صباح النور والسرور
> سامحوني ما بقدر اطل عليكم لفتره وبعدين بخبركم 
> لا تسالون وايد ترا الحاله النفسيه داون 
>  افاااااااااا يم منصور بيعينا في السوق ياختيه ما عاش الي مخلي النفسيه داون 
> ما عليه ياختيه عليج بالاستغفار والله يفرج عليج ياربي 
> ويوم بتتيسر الامور انشاء الله باطل عليكم كل يوم مثل العاده 
> حياح الله يالغاليه بس انتي هونيها وتهون 
> ادعولي
> الله يسرج امرج ويفرج عليج همج ياربي .





> صبحكم الله بالخير
> هلا يام ميثا
> عندي سؤال شو سالفة النخل ،، زارعين خمس هنتين ضربن وثلاث شكلهن ماتن استوت اليذوع بنيات
> معا انهن كلهن يوصلهن الماي كفايه والسقا نفس الوقت
> ما يخصه الماي والله ينا زرعنا 50 صرم اخلاص في بيتي في ليوا في الموسم وسبحان الله الاغلبيه ضربن غير حول 10 ما ضربن والماي مغدر تحتهن وعمي قال اتريوا عليهن لين الموسم الياي شهر 3 الي فات ان ما ظهرن ازرعوا غيرهن والله خليناهن على امل لين شهر 3 حل الجلاع والزراعه جلاعناهن وزرعنا صروم غيرهن وما شاء الله اظربن 
> مافي اسباب معينه الله يعوض عيلج .

----------


## xouaexo

[COLOR="Purple"]ليتل ستيب 

اهلا وسهلا منوره التجمع 

ميراميرا 

اهلا هلا من طول الغيبه استانسنا برجعتج بالسلامه 

الفراشه 
حيا الله الفراشه 
شو ييبتي لنا من راك الحلوه 



هانزادا 

مسموحه يا الغلا 
الله يفرج يهمج 
مدام تصبحين وتمسين وانت مؤمنه بان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله 
فهذا كفيل بجعلك تشعرين انك بقمة السعاده 
ابتسمي وكوني متفائله 


ام شيخه الغاليه 
حلوه حركات الجرافيك وين خذتي الدوره يبا لنا نطور مهاراتنا وما نعتمد على عيالنا 
متى بتفطمين تركوش عشان اطرش لج كرتون كلنكس وانصحج لا تدخلين التجمع 
بتكونين كئيبه ودمج ثجيل 
انا لما افطم يهالي هم ايصيحون من صوب وانا اصيح من صوب واستوي عصبيه ومحد يقدر 
يكلمني وبسرعه ازعل واصيح من ادنات شي 
اخر مره فريت زايد عند خواته وشردت ابوظبي ثلاث ايام ولما رجعت كان ناسي السالفه 
وناويه اكرر نفس التجربه مع حمدان وايد ارحم حطيه امام الامر الواقع واهربي يمكن ها المره 
ابعد المسافه اسير قطر [/COLOR]

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه الغاليه 
> حلوه حركات الجرافيك وين خذتي الدوره يبا لنا نطور مهاراتنا وما نعتمد على عيالنا 
> ههههه اي حركات والله نسيت ذكريني 
> متى بتفطمين تركوش عشان اطرش لج كرتون كلنكس وانصحج لا تدخلين التجمع 
> بتكونين كئيبه ودمج ثجيل 
> فطامها في 20 -10 يام جاسم 
> منو قال بعيد هلكتني يام جاسم هلكتني هاي النتفه الله الشاهد اني تعبانه لارقاد ليل ولا نهار فديتها شيخه ما حسيت برضاعتها وتميت اصيح يوم فطمتها 
> انا لما افطم يهالي هم ايصيحون من صوب وانا اصيح من صوب واستوي عصبيه ومحد يقدر 
> يكلمني وبسرعه ازعل واصيح من ادنات شي 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

ام شيخه بنسكر زي تي في 
ابا رايج وراي المتواجدات شو رايكم منو احلى هاي 








ولا هاي 




ابا اطلب من النت

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا مرحبا  مرحبا  ماشاءالله عيني بارده ع التجمع منورات العائدات بعد الغياب 
 ام ميره الحمدلله ع السلامة 
 ام ميثانه اشحالج والحمدلله ع السلامه وين هاالغيبه 
الفراشه اشحالج منوره 
ام جاسم الله يعينج ع الفطام ويحليله حمدان 
الغاليه ام جاسم بغيت عناوين شقق في النمسا اذا ما عليج كلافه والسموحه انا عيبتني الصوره الثانيه
ام منصور الله يفرج همج وييسر امرج عليج الغاليه بالاستغفار دائما 
 ام شيخه  مساء الخير اشحالج 
 ام خليفه وام جواهر اشحالكن وبقية التجمع

----------


## xouaexo

شو رايكم بها الموقع الجميل اسمه فرنش جاردن حصلت دعايته من مجلتي المفضله البيوت الرومانسيه 


http://www.frenchgardenhouse.com/cat...hp?category=28

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه بنسكر زي تي في 
> ابا رايج وراي المتواجدات شو رايكم منو احلى هاي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله ام عبدالله شمسيتي اليوم 




> شو رايكم بها الموقع الجميل اسمه فرنش جاردن حصلت دعايته من مجلتي المفضله البيوت الرومانسيه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

[/COLOR]

روزا ادخلي منتدى زاد المسافر او العرب المسافرون 
عندهم اقسام مثبته لعناوين شقق وفنادق في النمسا 
واذا ما عرفتي خبريني بنزل لج روابط المواضيع 

حمدان تو الناس على فطامه الدور على تركوش 


ام شيخه حطيت الرابط في الرد الرئيسي انجوي

----------


## xouaexo

هاي اخر صور صورتها للحديقتي في الصيف 


نخلتي العذج الاول 


 


العذج الثاني 

 

كيوت ما هيك يا ام شيخه 


الجهنميه 

 


السجاد 
 



نسيت اسمه 

 


بيبي بونسيانا 


 


هاي شو سميناها 

 


اللبلاب المتسلق 














 


البطوطات الصغار 


 



وهذا زايد في الصيف 


 



 


ام شيخه ما اوصيج على الاوسمه ما فهمت كل حد يلهف الوسام اللي يباه ولا نتريا اتجسمين علينا الاوسمه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*ما شاء الله عليكم حبيباتي 

منورين والله

خاطري انا بعد انزل لكم جم من صورة بس الله يشهد اني وايد تعبانة اليوم لأني كنت فبيتي اليديد من الساعة 11 الصبح ليييييييين الساعة 7 المغرب من غير مكيف فهالحر لانهم بعدهم ما خلصو من تمديدات الكهرب 

كانو يركبون الكرافي والكبتات مال حجرة اليهال فديتهم*

----------


## متزن روزه

*تصبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ع خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## نفرتيتي*

مساء الخير ..
اشحالج أم شيخة إن شاء الله بخير الغاليه انا مول ما عندي ميول زراعيه ولا جان شاركت بإنتاجي ...

و مشكوره الغاليه على الترحيب و الشاي الحلو دومج وافيه ي أم شيخه و ماتقصرين

و قلت يوم بدخل المنتدى بمر اسلم و اطمن عليكم انتي و الصبايا الي وياج ما شاء الله عليكم القروب وايد حلو والله يحفظكم يارب 

و تصبحون على خير وراي دواااام

----------


## um sheikha

> هاي اخر صور صورتها للحديقتي في الصيف 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود 
> نخلتي العذج الاول 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن شو نوعها مادري جان خبرتينا نسيت 
> 
> 
> 
> العذج الثاني 
> ...





> *ما شاء الله عليكم حبيباتي 
> حي الله بالورده البيضاء
> منورين والله
> والله اليوم ام جاسم ساحبه النور كله صوبها علشان جذيه التجمع منور 
> خاطري انا بعد انزل لكم جم من صورة بس الله يشهد اني وايد تعبانة اليوم لأني كنت فبيتي اليديد من الساعة 11 الصبح ليييييييين الساعة 7 المغرب من غير مكيف فهالحر لانهم بعدهم ما خلصو من تمديدات الكهرب 
> كانو يركبون الكرافي والكبتات مال حجرة اليهال فديتهم
> 
> الله يجعله بيتن امبارك وعامر بهله ياربي 
> حالياً من نريد منج غير السلام وعقب ما تستقرين وعلى الموسم الياي ينطالبج بالصور 
> ...





> *تصبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ع خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*
> افااااااا يم عبدالله اليوم ما قصرنا الدوي وياج شوفيج ما من شر هب العاده شكلج فيج شي ميهوده بعيد الشهر ولا شي مكدر خاطرج 
> ام عبدالله ما عليج امر حطي في ردج بما انه اول رد في الصفحه الثالثه السقف لشيره الي حاطتنه اول التجمع سوي اقتباس وخذي الرابط وسويله بيست في ردج





> مساء الخير ..
> حي الله من زارنا حي الله بالغالييين 
> اشحالج أم شيخة إن شاء الله بخير الغاليه انا مول ما عندي ميول زراعيه ولا جان شاركت بإنتاجي ...
> هلا بخير الله يعافيج ياربي 
> افاااااااااا ياذا العلم لاتقولين ما شي اخضر مني مناك في البيت عندكم صوريه ونزليه وبتحبين الشغله انتي جربي ما بتخسرين 
> و مشكوره الغاليه على الترحيب و الشاي الحلو دومج وافيه ي أم شيخه و ماتقصرين
> 
> فديتج ودنا اكثر من جذيه يام نفرتيتي بس سامحينا على لقصور
> اتفضلي كبتشينوا ويحه بااااااااااااارده 
> ...



تصبحون على خير .

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*فديتج ام شيخة 

الله لا خلاني منج 

ومشكورة على تفهمج

بس بنزل لكم جم من صورة لنبتاتي الحلوات اللي فبيتي الحينه وأكيد بشلهم وياي حق بيتي اليديد*

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

مشكوره يام شيخه علي الكلام الطيب والفتره الماضيه كنت شوي مشغوله

بشكارتي سافرت وبعدين جبت وحده جديده وكنت مشغوله معاها في البيت وبعدين

سويت عزيمه لاهل زوجي عشان بيتنا مجددينه و بعدها عزيمه ثانيه لاهلي

ومرات صديقتي تمر الصبح تعمل صبحيه على قولتهم و قبل الظهر اسوى حلويات 

للعيال لفترات العصر والمسى مذاكره ومسرع اليوم كيف يمر والحمدلله عاى كل شي



والحين صور الروز شارتنهم من اكيا كل الانواع والالوان اخذتها بس شوفوا شو صار بعدين

----------


## ميراميره

خواتي مشكوري على الترحيب

ام جاسم مشكوره حبيبتي الصور ما شاء الله حلوه والحديقه روعه وزايد الله يحفظه 

ميثانه مشكوره وان شاء الله الله يجمعنا على الخير

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

القياس المناسب للصور 

width - العرض =750 
height - الطول = 500

وهذا موضوع
+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=840361

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم مزارعاتي الحلوات
اليوم يايبتلكم صور نبتاتي اللي ما استغني عنهم
اول نبتة هي الالوفيرا (نوع من الصباريات)
فديتها ما تزعل مني حتى لو ما أعابلها لا وتييبلي عيال بعد*







*
اهني بتشوفون البيبيهات مالها 
حلوة طريقة تكاثرها
يعني اتسوي لي مفاجآت
شوفو عدل الصورة بتحصلون اثنين شوية كبار و فيه واحد صغنون توه برعم
وأول ما يكبرون شوي أنا أشيلهم وأحطهم فمكان ثاني عسب أخلي المجال حق بيبيهات ثانيين (زيادة الخير خيرين) و أكيد اتشوفون الفرع المقصوص هذولي البشاكير يقصون و يطلعون الجلي اللي داخله ويسوون ماسكات حق شعرهم ههههههههههه*







*هذولي يوم يكبرون شوي واكييييييييييييد بشيلهم وياي بيتي اليديد ان شاء الله
وترى يوم اتحطينهم بالأرض و يحصلون مكان ياخذون راحتهم يتكاثرون مثل ما شرحت لكم فالأول
شكلي آخر شي بسوي مشروع لتكاثر الألوفيرا ههههههههههه*







*هذا فلفل بارد
ما أدري متى بيكبر
أحيده من شهرين نفس الطول و نفس الحجم*




*وهذا ريحان احب ريحته وطعمه فالسباغتي بولونيز و البيتزا وشوربة المشروم يم يم
هذا غير يوم اترشينه ماي بالليل ريحته خيااااااااااال
وما ادري ليش يوم كنت مهتمه فيه ما كان يتكاثر ويوم انشغلت عنه ما شاء الله متكاثر بطريقة غريبة
يمكن هو بعد من النباتات اللي ما تحب الدلع الزايد* 







*وهذا نعنع
اقص منه الاوراق حق الشاي المغربي و الفتوش وأخلي الجذور وتطلع لي اوراق يديدة لا والغريب اني أنا كنت زارعة فأصيص واحد قام ونقز فرع يمين وفرع يسار و زرع نفسه يعني الحين النبتة الأم هي اللي تشوفونها و تفرعت للأصيص اللي عدالها من اليمين واليسار (أظني انتو يا محترفات اتسمونها طريقة الترقيد بس هذا اشوفه شجاع قام ورقد نفسه بنفسه (حلو الاعتماد على النفس هههههههههههه)*







*و هذه أحلى قرنفلة حق مزارعاتي الحلوات

*



*أتمنى ان أول مشاركة لي وياكم تنال اعجابكم


وسلامتكم*

----------


## ميراميره

اسمحلي ام شيخه انا حطيت 50 في 50 وطلع في هذا الحجم لاني استعمل برنامج البينت برش لان ما عندي افيس منجر والسموحه منكم

----------


## um khaleefa

اهداء

لكن خوياتي....
رائعة الجمال هذه الشجره..

مزروعه عندي من زمان...وحبيتها يوم كتبت عنها ام حمني...
وتوني اكتشفت انها عندي يوم شفت ازهارها الحمراء المشرقه...
تعطي ظله مثل الخيمه وتسمى خيميه وتتحمل الحراره..
دام مساؤكم بالستر والطاعه

----------


## um khaleefa

وهاااي من قريب..

----------


## um sheikha

ام خليفه والورده 
مرحبا فيكن سامحوني دخلت بسرعه عندي هليه برد عليكن عقب ان شاء الله 




> اسمحلي ام شيخه انا حطيت 50 في 50 وطلع في هذا الحجم لاني استعمل برنامج البينت برش لان ما عندي افيس منجر والسموحه منكم


ام ميره فديتج شوفي طريقة تعديل لقياس عن طريق البينت 
يوم بتروحين تعدلين القياس من ريسايز عدلي وحدة القياس لبيكسل 
بيطلعلج هالبوكس وسوي الخطوات 3,2,1 
الخطوه رقم 2 انا شاله علامه الصح انتي شليها بعد علشان تقدرين تغيرين القياسات 



الصوره قبل التعديل هذا كان قياسها 


يالله اتريا الصور عجبني وحوشج ما شاء الله عليه 
ما فيه مستحيل مع كل البرامج ههههههه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن وردات التجمع 

*Um sheikha*

*أم حمني**وطمطم*
*متزن روزه*
*الفراشة*
*مالها**وجود*
*اروى**الهاشمية*



*Xouaexo*

*سلرا*



*هانزادا*

*ريـــــــماني*



*لمعة خرز*

*ميثانه فنانه*
*mmm888mmm*



*um khaleefa*

*Bougainvillea*
*ميراميره*
*مشاعر00*
*·* *ghadeer1*
*·* *diya*
*·* *الزرعونية*
*·* *keep_rak*
*·* *انا رغم الالم*
*·* *أم رواضي*
*·* *الجوهرة المصونة*
*·* *M!SS UAE*





*أهديكم عصير الأناناس* 

*يخفف علينا وعليكم حرارة الجو* 

 
بحاول أرد على أغلب ردود العضوات حسب ظروف دخولي وراح أبدأ بأم شيخة


> width - العرض =750 
> height - الطول = 500 
> على فكره هاي الصوره اهداء لعضوات التجمع 
> الصوره من تصويري والباقه عندي هب لهفتنها من النت خخخخخخخ
> كلكن مثل هالباقه كل وحده منكن ورده لها لونها وعبقها واثرها في التجمع 
> يله اختارن اللون الي يناسب شخصيتكن  
> 
> انا اللون الاخضر لان حياتي كلها لونين اخضر وابيض


 
*روعة هالباقة يا أم شيخة*

*كلج ذوق*
*وأنا اخترت اللون الأزرق*






> جمعه مباركه على الجميع ان شاء الله







> شحالكن ربكن بخير 
> 
> ام جواهر 
> ربج بخير 
> مره سألتيني عن هالورده وقلتي ما تعرفنا 
> 
> هههههه اتشرف اعرفج بزهرة الرمان 
> 
> 
> *سبحان الله ما توقعت بس تصوير احترافي ما شا الله*






> 







> 


 
*تسلم إيدج على طبق الزراعة الحلو* 

*وهذي فكرة أتمنى المراكز الصيفية او المدارس يعلمونها اليهال*
*******


*الغالية ام شيخة*
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...&sprefix=worms

اذا حبيتي تستوردين ديدان أمريكية

ههههههههههه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

[CENTER]


> الف وملااااايين مبروك
> للمبدعه اللي ضمت قلوبنا(ام شيخه وتركوشه)
> للبركه_--ام الايادي الخضراء_(ام جواهر)
> لروح البهجه والابتسامه(ام جاسم)
> للفنانه_بنت العم(القمزيه)
> لهانزادا_ام حمني_ميمي_صديقات الدرب الراااائعات
> الى صديقة البيئه_العقل الخيالي الساحر(ساره)
> للحاضرات والغايبات...
> حللتم اهلا وسهلا
> ...


*تستاهلين كل خير* 




> ورده بيضاء حياج الله بين اخواتج في التجمع غناتى الصور ما طلعت عندي باقي الخوات ما ادري اذا طلعت عندهم وحاظرين لطيبين بنساعدج 
> 
> 
> 
> غناتى ام شيخه شحالج وشحال فريخاتج الحلوين اولهم تركوشه 
> غناتى سالتينى عن الي بالي بالك ههههههه ديدانى الجميلات من وين اييبهم طال عمرج انا سويت قضيه كبيره عشان استوردهم من بريطانيا ولا فلحت كل المحاولات زين ما انسجنا بسبتهن بس الحمد لله يت سليمه المهم وانا كنت يايبه كمبوست الماني شاريتنه من مشاتل ورسان وسمدت فيه منطقه عندي في الحديقه وبعد فتره لاحظت وجود هالكائنات اللطيفه الي ادور عنها وثرها منخشه في الكومبوست وما تبين الا لما سقيت الارض طلعن لي كمن وحده وتميت القطهن وسويت لهم بيت يديد وتوته توته خلصت الحتوته هذي قصه البحث عن ديدانى اللطيفات وفعلان انتجنلي كمبوست وجربته ممتاز 
> 
> *شكلي انا وانت يا سارة بنتنافس بالديدان..بس الي عدين وايد صغار مثل الخيوط*
> *قمت ايمعهم واحطهم تحت الشير الفقير الي ما فيه*
> ...


*اشتاقت لج العافية*




> مساء الخير ع الجميع وبمناسبة التجمع الخامس حبيت اقدم الكن ضيافه بسيطه من العين دار الزين والسموحه ع التاخير من كثر الزحمة اتاخرت الفواله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والسموحه ع القصور هب قدركن




*كريمة ما شا الله عليج*
*وشكرا عالضيافة*




> سلامن عليكم 
> اشوف الفوايل قامت تهل ما شاء الله بس تراه الخلاص بعده الغاليه كنه من العام 
> الحمدلله نحن تبشرنا بالرطب من 3 ايام 
> 
> حبيت اشاركم بداية افتتاح التجمع اليديد بصورتين متواضعات مثل ما تعرفن انا توني 
> ساكنه بيت يديد اكلح املح ما فيه زرع 
> زرعت بطيخ وباذنجان 
> 
> هذا البطيخ زهر بس بعده توالناس عليه اساسا انا زرعته متاخر 
> ...


*الله يبارك لج في زرعج*

----------


## همس الازاهير

الف مبروك علينا وعليكم التجمع الخامس الغاوي 
فنااااانه مبببببدعه ي ام شيخه الله يجزاك خير
والله استحيت ابارك وايدي فاضيه وقدركم ارفع



باذنجاناتي



كر وفر ايام وليالي طمطمايه تخييييييلو



ملوخيه بنت حلال ماتحتاج تعب

ودمتم سالميين

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن 
سامحوني احس عمري تعبانه باجر ان شاء برد عليكن 
احلاااااااااام عوده حميده الغاليه نور التجمع 

تصبحون على خير

----------


## laila226

موفقاااااااات

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير


هذي صور الروز الي شريته من اكيا من شهر تقريبا او اول اسبوع ما في احلى منهن

بس بعدين بدن يمرضن ويموتن وصار عليهم حشرات ونسيج مثل العنكبوت

ما اعرف شو السبب كل الروز عندي يصير عليه جيه هل انا اعطيهم ماء وايد او في سبب ثاني

هم في المحل قالوا لي اسقيهم (مره في الاسبوع ) بس احس انهن اذا ما احط لهم ماء كل يوم بيموتن 

وهذي قصه الروز من اكيا الله يرحمهم 
















































اذا احد من كم يعرف كيف اقضي علي هذي الحشرات لان الباج من الروز 3 من 10


ولكم حلقه 2 عن الروز بس اليديد

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير 
> هلا صباح النور والسرور 
> 
> مشكوره يام شيخه علي الكلام الطيب والفتره الماضيه كنت شوي مشغوله
> 
> بشكارتي سافرت وبعدين جبت وحده جديده وكنت مشغوله معاها في البيت وبعدين
> 
> سويت عزيمه لاهل زوجي عشان بيتنا مجددينه و بعدها عزيمه ثانيه لاهلي
> 
> ...





> *السلام عليكم مزارعاتي الحلوات
> هلا عزيزتي وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> اليوم يايبتلكم صور نبتاتي اللي ما استغني عنهم
> اول نبتة هي الالوفيرا (نوع من الصباريات)
> فديتها ما تزعل مني حتى لو ما أعابلها لا وتييبلي عيال بعد*
> ما شاء الله ان الصراحه كانت عندي وسربتها 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> وهاااي من قريب..
> 
> 
> اهداء
> 
> لكن خوياتي....
> رائعة الجمال هذه الشجره..
> رائعه مثلج يام خليفه في هدوائها وجمالها وعطائها الصامت 
> 
> ...





> الف مبروك علينا وعليكم التجمع الخامس الغاوي 
> فنااااانه مبببببدعه ي ام شيخه الله يجزاك خير
> والله استحيت ابارك وايدي فاضيه وقدركم ارفع
> حياج الله الغاليه ما تقصرين 
> 
> 
> 
> باذنجاناتي
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صباح الخير





> *أيامج سعيدة يارب يا أم ميرة*
> 
> *شحالج الغالية* 
> 
> هذي صور الروز الي شريته من اكيا من شهر تقريبا او اول اسبوع ما في احلى منهن 
> بس بعدين بدن يمرضن ويموتن وصار عليهم حشرات ونسيج مثل العنكبوت 
> ما اعرف شو السبب كل الروز عندي يصير عليه جيه هل انا اعطيهم ماء وايد او في سبب ثاني 
> هم في المحل قالوا لي اسقيهم (مره في الاسبوع ) بس احس انهن اذا ما احط لهم ماء كل يوم بيموتن  
> وهذي قصه الروز من اكيا الله يرحمهم  
> ...



*بانتظار الحلقة الثانية*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*مع شروق الشمس في بداية كل صباح*

*هناك صوت يهمس في أذني....آن الآوان لتزوريني*

*فما هي إلا لحظات أنفض فيها همومي ومشاغلي...حتى أتوجه إلى ذلك الصوت الشجي...صوت حديقتي المتواضعة ومملكتي الصغيرة* 

*فبمجرد أن تطأ قدمي فيها حتى أحس بأن أطفالي تجمعوا حولي..هذا يقول لي اسقيني وذاك يقول اقطفيني وآخر يريد أن أرمقه بنظرة حانية لأرسم ابتسامة حنونة لجمال ما أرى من إبداع الخالق في صنعه*

*فلكل شجيرة عندي قصة...أتأمل أوراقه و أمسح وأطرافها وأراقب نموها*

*كأطفالي ..وبذلك*

*يتجدد نشاطي وتبهج نفسي بما أرى...وتقول لي حديقتي...هل من مزيد؟؟*

*وكأنها لا تريد مفارقتي* 

.... 

*هذه كلمات مبعثرة وددت أن أكتبها هنا لأعبر فيها عن ذاتي*
*(الصمت المتكلم)*

----------


## um sheikha

> *مع شروق الشمس في بداية كل صباح*
> 
> *هناك صوت يهمس في أذني....آن الآوان لتزوريني*
> 
> *فما هي إلا لحظات أنفض فيها همومي ومشاغلي...حتى أتوجه إلى ذلك الصوت الشجي...صوت حديقتي المتواضعة ومملكتي الصغيرة* 
> 
> *فبمجرد أن تطأ قدمي فيها حتى أحس بأن أطفالي تجمعوا حولي..هذا يقول لي اسقيني وذاك يقول اقطفيني وآخر يريد أن أرمقه بنظرة حانية لأرسم ابتسامة حنونة لجمال ما أرى من إبداع الخالق في صنعه*
> 
> *فلكل شجيرة عندي قصة...أتأمل أوراقه و أمسح وأطرافها وأراقب نموها*
> ...

----------


## um khaleefa

اهداء لعاشقة الجهنميه(((ام شيخه)))
قبل فتره خبرتج عن الجهنميات اللي زرعتهن وبعضهن ماتن(مالنا نصيب)
الحمد لله بعضهن حين وازهرن... وهاي صورهن

----------


## um khaleefa

G]

----------


## um khaleefa



----------


## um khaleefa



----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ..


*أم خليفة الغالية*

*ما شا الله على البونسيانا حلوة بأزهارها النارية*

*عندي وحدة بس وصغيرة عمرها 4 سنوات ارياها تكبر*





> *السلام عليكم* 
> *وعليكم السلام هلا بالوردة البيضا*
> *مزارعاتي الحلوات*
> *اليوم يايبتلكم صور نبتاتي اللي ما استغني عنهم*
> *اول نبتة هي الالوفيرا (نوع من الصباريات)*
> *فديتها ما تزعل مني حتى لو ما أعابلها لا وتييبلي عيال بعد*
> 
> *ما شا الله حلوين..انا الي عندي ما ايببون عيال اظنم بسبب طريقة السقاية..الخدامة وطريقتها العجيبة في التحفبر والتخريب*
> 
> ...





> هاي اخر صور صورتها للحديقتي في الصيف  
> 
> نخلتي العذج الاول 
> *بالبركة ما شا الله* 
> 
>   
> 
> العذج الثاني  
> 
> ...


حلوة هذي هههههههه كل حد يلهف وتجسيم...الأخت عندها حق الليلة

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*فوائد الألوفيرا

غالبا ما تعرف بالنبتة المعجزة أو "الشافي الطبيعي". 
فالألوفيرا نبتة المفاجآت؛ تنمو بكثرة في المناخات الدافئة والجافة, ويخلط العديد من الناس بينها وبين نبتة الصبار لكنها في الواقع من فصيلة الزنبق. تبقى رطبة حيث قد تذبل وتموت نباتات أخرى, مغلقة مسامها للحول دون فقدان الرطوبة. 
يوجد أكثر من 200 نوع من الألوة لكن نبتة الألوة باربادينسيس ميلير (الألوفيرا) هي الأكثر أستعمالا بسبب فوائدها الطبية. 
تشير الوثائق القديمة إلى أن فوائد الألوفيرا معروفة منذ قرون. 
وقد استمرت مزاياها العلاجية والشفائية لأكثر من 5 آلاف سنة.
بيد أن التطور السريع لعلم الطب الموثق في العالم الغربي والنزوج باتجاه مناخات أقل اعتدالا, قاد إلى تراجع رواج الألوفيرا وتوفرها ولم تعد تستعمل.
في أيامنا هذه وبالرغم من فعالية الأدوية والعقاقير الطبية في معالجة الأمراض, غالبا ما يؤدي استعمالها الطويل الأمد إلى عوارض جانبية لدى المرضى. 
بالتالي يميل المستهلكون والعلماء أكثر فأكثر إلى علاجات أكثر تقليدية وأكثر طبيعية بعد أن أهملوها لوقت طويل. 

والنتيجة: عادت الألوفيرا تستقطب الأنظار مجددا إذ تؤمن لصحتنا ونمط عيشنا فوائد كثيرة.
تخيل بأنك تقطع ورقة الألوفيرا وتستخلص منها الجيلي (السائل) من النبتة فهذا الهلام يحتوي على أكثر من (75) مادة غذائية مختلفة وعلى (200) مركب فعال وعلى (20) نوع من الأملاح المعدنية وعلى (18) من أكاسيد الألمونيوم وعلى (12) نوع من الفيتامينات.

محتويات هلام الألوفيرا وخصائصه:
يحتوي هلام الألوفيرا طبيعيا على أكثر من 200 عنصر غذائي يمكن توزيعها في المجموعات التالية:

الفيتامينات:
تحتوي الألوفيرا على سلسلة واسعة من الفيتامينات أهمها فيتامين (ث) أو (سي) وفيتامين (أ) المقومان للتأكسد. وتحتوي أيضا على فيتامين ب12 اللذي يتواجد عادة في اللحوم.

المعادن:
تشمل المغنيسيوم, المنغنيز, الزنك, النحاس, الكروم, الكالسيوم, الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم, وهي أساسية في كيمياء الجسم وفي عمله السليم.

الحوامض الأمينية:
يحتاج الجسم إلى 22 نوع من الحوامض الأمينية. الحواجز التي تضعها البروتينات وهلام الألوفيرا يأمن 20 منها, والأهم من ذلك أنها تؤمن 7 من الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية الثمانية. الأحماض الأمينية لا يستطيع الجسم فبركتها والتي يجب أن يحصل عليها من خلال المواد الغذائية.

السكريات:
-تشمل السكاكر العداديه والأحادية التي تحسن وتقوي جهاز المناعة.
-مصدر طاقة نشاط الجسم.

الأنزيمات المساعدة للهضم:
الليباز والبروتياز يحللان الطعام ويساعدان في الهضم.

الأنزيمات المضادة للألتهابات:
تخفف الألتهابات.

ستيرول النباتات:
تعمل أهم أنواع بينها كعوامل مضادة للألتهابات قوية.

خشبين:
يمنح هذا الكحول الألوفيرا قدرتها على النفاذ والوصول إلى الطبقة الثالثة من البشرة إذا أستخدم جلديا وإلى داخل خلايا الجسم إذا شرب.

صابونين:
ماده صابونية لها أثر مضاد للجراثيم قوي جدا. تحارب البكتيريا, الفيروسات,الجراثيم, الفطر, الدود والخميرة, ولها أيضا أثر في تحليل الدهون المحتبسه فالألوفيرا أثبتت تنقيصها للوزن الزائد بشكل لا ينافسه أي مصدر طبيعي آخر.

أنتراكينون:
أهمها الألوين والأيمودين ولكن جميعها تعتبر مهدئات قوية للألم وتملك قدرات قوية ضد البكتيريا والفيروسات بأنواعها.

أسيد الساليسيلك:
هذا المركب يشبه الأسبرين وله خصائص مضاده للألتهابات وله فوائد للبشرة حيث أنه يرمم الخلايا الميتة ويزيلها.

كيف تعمل؟
عن طريق تأمين مزيج من العناصر الغذائية الدقيقة جدا. والتي إذا ما جمعت قوتها مع توازنها ولدت أثرا قويا, أقوى بكثير من المفاعيل التي كانت لتولدها لو أخذت منفصلة. والسبب لأنها تعمل كفريق يحث بعضها بعضا, وهذا ما يعرف بالتعاون (سينيرجزم). 
لها أيضا خصائص تسمح لها بالتكيف مع كل شخص, بحيث يستمد منها كل أنسان حاجته الخاصة, فتختلف بالتالي المنافع من شخص لآخر.

أين تعمل؟
بفضل خصائصها الغذائية والمعدله للمناعة, إنها تحول دون إصابة الأنسجة الظهارية* بالجروح, وتساعد على شفائها في حال تمت الإصابة. تحارب المواد المقاومة للتأكسد في الألوفيرا الجزيئات الحرة الهدامه والمركبات اللامستقرة التي ينتجها الأيض والتي نجدها في الملوثات البيئية. 
يقال انها تسبب بعدة أمراض وببعض أنواع السرطان كما أنها تسرع الشيخوخه. 
تعمل سلسلة طويله من السكر الموجودة في الألوفيرا على إعادة تنظيم جهاز المناعة.
* أشير بكلمة "الظهارة" إلى طبقة من الخلايا تغطي الجسم أو تكسو تجويفا متصلا بها.
أكبر ظهارة لدى الأنسان هي بشرته, لكنها أيضا البطن والقنوات الشُّعبية التنفسية والجهاز التناسلي. لاعجب إذا إن عملت الألوفيرا على أمعاء ملتهبة أو على داء الربو كما تعمل على البشرة المتضررة.

خصائص ونشاط
عملها كمضاد طبيعي للالتهابات والميكروبات, بالأضافة إلى مكوناتها الغذائية, يساعد على نمو الخلايا, وبالتالي يشفي. إنها لا تساعد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من مشاكل فحسب, بل تولد أيضا لدى الكثيرين إحساسا بالحيوية, فهم يشعرون بأنهم أهداأ وأقل قلقا.
قد يعود ذلك إلى أثر الألوفيرا على جهاز المناعة الذي يصبح, إذا جاز القول, متوازنا, وبالتالي أكثر فعالية في الدفاع عن الجسم من أي هجوم.
ملخص منافع هلام الألوفيرا المركز (عند شربه أو أستعماله كمستحضر يوضع على البشرة) هي:

•إنه منظف طبيعي بفضل مادة الصابونين.

•يخترق أنسجة الخلايا بفضل مادة الخشبين.

•يخدر الأنسجة حيث تم وضعه, فيخفف الألم الداخلي بما في ذلك ألم المفاصل والعضلات الحساسة.

•مبيد للجراثيم والفيروسات والفطريات عند وضعه مباشرة بتركيزعلى مكانها.

•مضاد للألتهابات بدون أثار جانبية.

•مضاد للحكة والحرقة.

•مرطب طبيعي يوصل النداوة إلى كل طبقات البشرة.

•يحفز نمو وتضاعف الخلايا.

•يطهر الجروح.

•يزيد تدفق الدم في البشرة من خلال تمديد الأوعية الدموية الشعرية.

•صحي للبشرة والجسم, يؤمن لها عدد من الفيتامينات, المعادن, السكر, الأنزيمات, الحوامض الأمينية الأساسية والثانوية.

•الأمان – ليس للألوفيرا أي آثار جانبية.
الألوفيرا ليست دواء شاملا لكل الأمراض, والأمر ليس بالسحر. 
إنها تعمل بشكل أساسي على أنسجة الظهارة وعلى جهاز المناعة. 
آلاف الأشخاص, عبر السنين, تحدثوا عن منافعها وعن شفائها للعديد من الأمراض الجلدية كالأكزيميا, داء الصدف, القروح, الحروق, حب الشباب وحتى اللسعات. منهم من تخلص من مشاكل في الأمعاء ومن خلل في الجهاز الهضمي وجهاز المناعة بعدد تناولهم هلام الألوفيرا بشكل منتظم.
للألوفيرا إذا دور مكمل في علاج كثير من الأمراض. لكن من المهم أن يستشير المرء طبيبه عند أدنى شك أو عند عدم تسجيل أي تحسن.

للأمانة انا ماخذة الموضوع من النت وقلت انزله عسب تستفيدون منه
الصراحة انا الألوفيرا اعتبرها كنز
وايد مفيدة وأنا شخصيا مجربتنها حق شعري وبشرتي و حق الحروق و التهاب الحفاظ لليهال و عض الناموس يالله شدو حيلكم و ييبو لكم لو وحدة فالبيت

أحلام الماسة انا ما اعرف كيف تتكاثر بس اليوم عسب خاطرج رحت و طلعت واحد من البيبيهات و اكتشفت ان جذر الأم العودة يطلع طرف منه فوق و يستوي نبته يديدة سبحان الله*

----------


## ...الفراشة...

امسينا وامسى الملك لله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> امسينا وامسى الملك لله


ربي يبارك فيج وفي عيالج

----------


## um sheikha

سامحينيه يام خليفه ما رديت عليج من حينها 
صراحه ياني عرض اروح اسبا شرط افارق تركيه لمدة اربع ساعات 
علشان لبنيه تتعياش مع مخلوقات الله تقولين جني انا لميودتنها .. المهم وافقت تركيه وغير مكترثه بمشاعري 
على قولة خالاتها مفارقج يوم عيد عندها هههههه 
والخاله الثانيه كانت برفقتي مسكينه للسبا ومن فله لفله مجمع فلل ما شاء الله كل فله اختصاص شي 
الا مساج الا بديكير ومنكير الا فيشل الا هير تريتمنت 
كانت الجوله رهيبه عشت فيها اربع ساعات استرخاء على موسيقى كلاسيك وجو شاعري رهيب وغير المعامله عجييييبه 
اربع ساعات كانت صحيه اليه ولتركيه رجعت وانا متولهه لتركووووش وحشرتها ههههههههه
قالوها اخوانا المصرييين الأط ميحبش الا خنائه .
نرجع لمرجوعنا 




> اهداء لعاشقة الجهنميه(((ام شيخه)))
> هلا بام معرسنا 
> قبل فتره خبرتج عن الجهنميات اللي زرعتهن وبعضهن ماتن(مالنا نصيب)
> الحمد لله بعضهن حين وازهرن... وهاي صورهن
> ما شاء الله انتعشن الحمدلله عليج بالفيتامين للجهنمي والبونسيانا ولي يعز عليج من الشير 
> مره كل اسبوع قد خاشوقة الاكل لين ميكملن شهر يعني اربع اسابيع وبعدين كل اسبوعين لمدة شهر وعقب مره في الشهر 
> ودعيلي عقبها .
> ام خليفه يابعدي..
> ياختيه عندج احواض شكلها حلو وخص الي في الصوره الثالثه على اليمين 
> ...

----------


## um khaleefa

http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z473/elmani_6/IMG01431-20110524-1040.jpg[/IMG]024.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## um khaleefa



----------


## um khaleefa



----------


## um khaleefa

خواتي الجوريات...
اهديكم هالصور...
صديقتي مسافره وهاي الروزات كلهن من حديقتها في بيتها بتركيا...يطلع بروحه وتارس الحديقه...
جماااال أأأخاذذذ...
يااارب توعدنا بالجنه....

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير خواتي 
ابا اعرف من وين اشتري البونسيانا واللبلاب 
ضروري اباهن جريب ابا اسوي تعديلات فالحديقه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*اللهم اني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك .. أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك*  
*صباح البسمة والتفاؤل*
*صباح النفس المطمئنة* 
**** 
*العزيزة مس أوليفيرا..وردة بيضا*
*ما شا الله عندج معلومات كافية و وافية عن نبتة الصبار*
*يا ريت لو تحطين لنا موضوع مستقل عنها وتحطين الرابط في التجمع عشان يستفيدون منه الاغلبية*
*موفقة*
***** 
*عزيزاتي هاويات الزراعة*
*عندي لكن مقترح >>>يت الأبله ويا مقترحاتها* 
** 
*كل وحده تسوي جدول عن زراعتها ( للراغبات )والهدف منه الاستفادة وتحسين وتطوير الزراعة*
*وانتوا تعرفون كل شي عشان ينجح لابد له من تخطيط جيد وعشان ما يروح تعبنا هدر* 
*وهذا جدول مقترح سويته بشكل سريع* 
** 
*واذا حد يبغي يستفيد من الجدول انا بطرشه لها على الايميل ولاي توضيح انا حاضرة*


*شو رايكن؟*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> 





> خواتي الجوريات...
> اهديكم هالصور...
> صديقتي مسافره وهاي الروزات كلهن من حديقتها في بيتها بتركيا...يطلع بروحه وتارس الحديقه...
> جماااال أأأخاذذذ...
> يااارب توعدنا بالجنه....




*آمين*
*ما شا الله يا ام خليفة*
*فعلا جمال أخاذ*
*ومثل ما يقولون: كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا* 





> صباح الخير خواتي 
> 
> ابا اعرف من وين اشتري البونسيانا واللبلاب 
> ضروري اباهن جريب ابا اسوي تعديلات فالحديقه


*صباح الأنوار*

*ما سرتي المشاتل؟؟*
*اللبلاب نادر ما بتلاقينه بس ممكن تاخذينه من عند اي حد زارعنه يعني تقصين منه وتزرعين*
*بسرعة يطلع..انا عندي بس صغار بعدهم*

----------


## um khaleefa

صباااح الخير ابله احلااام..
لامست شغاف قلبي كلماتكي الرقيقه...
تملكين قلبا رحيما حانيا..
ربي يمتعج بصحه وحبور دائمييين..
نحنا مع كل اقتراح تنزلينه يااا ابله..

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*صباح الخير يا أحلى وردات

أحلام الماسة
أم شيخة
أم خليفة
ولكل وردات التجمع

هذه باقة قرنفل لعيونكم فديتكم*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *صباح الخير يا أحلى وردات*





> *أحلام الماسة*
> *أم شيخة*
> *أم خليفة*
> *ولكل وردات التجمع*
> 
> *هاذي باقة لقرنفل لعيونكم فديتكم*





> 


 
*احلى باقة قرنفل*

*ما شا الله زاد عدد افراد الشفت الصباحي النشيط*

----------


## um khaleefa

صباااح البياض الراقي يا الوردة البيضاء...
من هداني الورد اهديه انا الود.......................
شو اخبار مخططاتج للحديقه؟؟؟؟
هانزادا...نحنا زارعين البونسيانا من فتره طويله وتوه بادي يزهر...شارينه من المشتل وموجود بكثره...
رائع على اطراف الشوارع الداخليه للمنزل

----------


## ...الفراشة...

صباح الورد على مزارعاتنا 
شكرا أحلام الماسة على دعواتك
الله يرزقت الخير ويخلي لت أحبابت

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير


اليوم حبيت احط لكم صور من الورود الي انا زرعتهم في الشتاء وهذي البذور شريتنهم من ايس للحدئق في دبي ..بس الباكيت مافي اي معلومه عن الورده كيف بيكون حجمها او كيف يكون طولها ...اختكم زرعتهم في اصيص اصغير والبذور كانوا حباتهم صغيره مثل الرمل ويكمن كانوا مليون بذره في الباكيت وكلهم طلعوا ما عرفت شو اسوي فيهم

وبعدين يوم طلعوا في الاصيص صار زحمه .. وجان انقلهم واوزعهم في حوش البيت واحواض الروز ..وانا ماعرفه كيف هذي الورده بتطلع ... وشكلها اول شي مثل الخس او الجرجير وانا وخدامات سمينهم جرجير .. وزعت منهم على صديقات يوم كانن النبته صغيره وبعد فتره من طله الورد تجننوا عليهن وكل يوم يتصلون يطلبون منهن

وهذي الورود من تجربتي تبغي مكان واسع لانها تكبر وتبغي لها مكان تتفرع فيه وطولها في حدود متر ونصف وبنت خالي اخذت منهن وزرعت في حديقتها وطلع شكلهن حلو لانها حطت وحده في مكان بروحها وطلع شكل مثل الكره وايد حلو


وبعد الحلو انه تقدرون تقصون الساق ويطلع بيبي من الورود جداد

----------


## ميراميره

وريحتهم في الليل روعه مثل الياسمين .... وان شاءالله يعجبنكم وتضيفنهم الحدائقكم 

ام ميره

----------


## ميراميره

انا زرعتهم في الشتاء في شهر 10 والورود طلعوا في شهر 3 وهم الى الحين موجودين بس انا قطعت الساق وفي تحتهم بيبي جداد وان شاء الله يتحملوا الحر واي سوال انا حاضره

وشكرا لكم

----------


## ميراميره

حبيت احط لكم كل الالوان التي طلعت عندي ....ا كيد مليتوا من كثرهن

----------


## xouaexo

ما شاء اله عليكم غبت عنكم يومين والاقيكم في قمة النشاط 

ببدا من الاخر بميرا ميرا عشان متولهين عليها 

الله ما شاء الله جمال اخاذ صج البذور ابرك 
الحقي يا احلام مو انا وانت مشترين نفس الورد الشتله بعشرين ولا خمس وعشرين 
ولحوف بس عندهم لونين 


 


لكنهم في بيتج يا ميرا وايد احلى في كل الزوايا ولا يمل الناظر اليهم 
سؤال اذا ما قصينا الورده وماتت بروحها اجلها وصل بتطلع النا ورده 
ولا راحت علينا نحن اصلا خسرانين خسرانين من البدايه حد يشتري شتله وحده بعشرين 
وهناك كيس بذور بكم روبيه قلتي اختي ميرا ؟؟

----------


## um khaleefa

هلاااا ميراميرا....
مااااشااااالله رووووعه...
تميت اتحوط بين الصور مرات ومرات ومرات...كاني في بيتج...
روعه الاوراق كبييييره والورود رقيقه وناااعمه..
الله يهنيج واحس اني اريد المهن وادسهن عن القيض واللواهيب..

----------


## um khaleefa

مراااحب بالغائبه الحاضره في قلوبنا ونوسة التجمع ام جااسم..
شو اقول عيل عن مقصة الشتلات اللي فوق المئات...
ويقول هذا مستورد وخويتج تعابل وتداري وهن ينازعن وانا امرض..
اذا الله احيانا الموسم القادم..
بنرفع شعار (((لا..لمقصة المشاتل ..ونعم لاكياس البذور)))
والدنيا تجارب..
مساؤكم دعوات مستجابات

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير

رجاء خاص 
خواتي العزيزات الي بتكون اول رد في الصفحه تحط فرع هالشيره يعطينا طابع مميز للتجمع 
طبعاً انا حاطه يكون في الصفحه 50 رد وبعلمكن كيف تسون مثليه اوكييييييييييك .

----------


## xouaexo

> مراااحب بالغائبه الحاضره في قلوبنا ونوسة التجمع ام جااسم..
> شو اقول عيل عن مقصة الشتلات اللي فوق المئات...
> ويقول هذا مستورد وخويتج تعابل وتداري وهن ينازعن وانا امرض..
> اذا الله احيانا الموسم القادم..
> بنرفع شعار (((لا..لمقصة المشاتل ..ونعم لاكياس البذور)))
> والدنيا تجارب..
> مساؤكم دعوات مستجابات



هيه وبنسوي اكتفاء ذاتي وتهادوا تحابوا 
كل وحده تشتري خمس انواع مختلفات عن اختها 
ونسوي مشتلنا الخاص ونتبادل الزهور فيما بيننا 
هجوم لاقرب ايس هارد وير واللي بيسافرون 
اييبون انواع غريبه

----------


## xouaexo

> [B][SIZE="6"][COLOR="magenta"]السلام عليكم مزارعاتي الحلوات
> 
> 
> 
> *أتمنى ان أول مشاركة لي وياكم تنال اعجابكم
> 
> 
> وسلامتكم*



ايه الجمال دا يا وردا بيضا 
الوفيرا مرا وحده يحظهم جارياتج الحسناوات 
والفلفل والنعناع والريحان ولا ها مشموم 

تسلم ايدج مشاركه طيبه استمتعنا معاها انتظري الصقل يوم بيكبر وبيطلع ساق طويله عليها زهور 





> اهداء
> 
> لكن خوياتي....
> رائعة الجمال هذه الشجره..
> 
> مزروعه عندي من زمان...وحبيتها يوم كتبت عنها ام حمني...
> وتوني اكتشفت انها عندي يوم شفت ازهارها الحمراء المشرقه...
> تعطي ظله مثل الخيمه وتسمى خيميه وتتحمل الحراره..
> دام مساؤكم بالستر والطاعه


هلا وغلا بخويتي العزبزه 
انا بعد بونسيانتي العيوز تطلع زهور على استحياء حتى انني شكيت بجنسها 
مع ان بعض البونسيانات الجميلات ما عندهم اوراق في الصيف بس ورد تبارك الرحمن 





> الف مبروك علينا وعليكم التجمع الخامس الغاوي 
> فنااااانه مبببببدعه ي ام شيخه الله يجزاك خير
> والله استحيت ابارك وايدي فاضيه وقدركم ارفع 
> 
> هلا وغلا فيج كم يسوى اسمج بس 
> اكيد ام شيخه شهادتنا فيها مجروحه 
> رفع الله قدرك اختي 
> اللي يي من الحبيب لذيذ لو حبة زبيب 
> وايد قنوعين ايدادنا عن نفسي ما برضى باقل من حبة مارون جلاسيه من ايد الحبيب 
> ...





> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> هذي صور الروز الي شريته من اكيا من شهر تقريبا او اول اسبوع ما في احلى منهن
> 
> بس بعدين بدن يمرضن ويموتن وصار عليهم حشرات ونسيج مثل العنكبوت
> 
> ما اعرف شو السبب كل الروز عندي يصير عليه جيه هل انا اعطيهم ماء وايد او في سبب ثاني
> 
> ...




ميرا ميرا ندري بج كريمه وقلبج طيب لكن مب جذيه 
حليلها الاندور روزا جتلتيها عفنتيها 
ما هكذا تورد الابل اخيه 
نصيحه من مزارعه اندوريه كل الاندوريين النباتيين يبون ضوء غير مباشر للشمس 
هوا بارد متجدد 
ماء انتبهي زين للجمله اللي بعد الماء مره في الاسبوع حسب حجم النبات والاصيص 
وبيعيشون معاج في سعاده وبيزينون اندورج وبتفرحين فيهم خاصة في الصيف

----------


## xouaexo

> *اللهم اني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك .. أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك*  
> *صباح البسمة والتفاؤل*
> *صباح النفس المطمئنة* 
> **** 
> *العزيزة مس أوليفيرا..وردة بيضا*
> *ما شا الله عندج معلومات كافية و وافية عن نبتة الصبار*
> *يا ريت لو تحطين لنا موضوع مستقل عنها وتحطين الرابط في التجمع عشان يستفيدون منه الاغلبية*
> *موفقة*
> ***** 
> ...





ابله انا هاويه وغاويه وفلاح خسران على قولة امي 
سوي لي معاج جدول وورقة عمل ويا ريت التسليم ايكون مانيوال ولا بالحمام الزاجل تراني 
مخضرمه ومب راعية ايميلات وشكله ايميلي انسرق ولا طفح من سنه ما فاتحتنه 
نحن خوات وما بنختلف على طريقة التسليم

----------


## um khaleefa

حطيت اليوم من الجوري في بيت صديقتي صباحا...
والحين مطرشه صور مسائيه وكلها بنفسجي...فاهديج اياهن

----------


## um khaleefa

شو رااايج؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

> *صباح الخير يا أحلى وردات
> 
> أحلام الماسة
> أم شيخة
> أم خليفة
> ولكل وردات التجمع
> 
> هذه باقة قرنفل لعيونكم فديتكم*



مراحب بالجميع ومشكوره على البوكيه يا ورده بيضا 
امس كنت في بوظبي مدلله بنتي اتعشيني وجي جي تعزمنا على الريوق في ذا ون 
وعقب بنتي سارت الكليه ورديت اتغدى عند جي جي ومثل ها الوكت كنا نشرب الافتر نون تي 
وناكل سويت العصاري 
وبعد المغرب العزيزه سارا ام عفاري مجهزه لنا يلسه رومانسيه وموزعه باقات الزهور والشموع 
في ارجاء صالة الجلوس والمدخل 
وعقب طلعت فنونها في الضيافه سمعتوا عن سلطة البابايا وشوربة كريمة الطماط وكل الاصناف 
كانت مجهزه بالكثير من الحب والاهتمام ومن مزرعة المنزل وقامت باعداده بنفسها فاكلنا ولم نشعر بانفسنا وضربنا بالحميه بعرض الحائط وكانت الصحبه طيبه والاحاديث عذبه 
فشكرا جزيلا عزيزتي سارا 


 

مثل ما خبرتكم الجو كان رومانسي والتصوير بالفلاش مب وايد حلو 


 


 


سلطة البابايا طعمها رهيب 

 

سلطة الفواكهه الموسميه 


 

الذ كريم كراميل بالوصفه المب سريه 

 

 


كيكة الجزر التي لا تقاوم 

 

جانب من البوفيه 


 

واعتذر لاني ما استاذنت من سارا بنقل الصور وعادي بحذفها اذا طلبت

----------


## هانزادا

:Salam Allah: 

ورد جوري فوع وجناتك والزمرد فيك خصيته

والمحاسن في تحياتك رد قلبي يوم شليته




(( ورد الجوري ))
صاحب لغة لا يعرفها إلا العشاق..!!
و رسول الحب الخالد المغني عن كل تعبير أو كلمات . . 

يقال بأن الجوري قد عرفه الانسان منذ الآف السنين في جزيرة ( كريت ) اليونانية وقيل ايضا بان الجوري قد تم زراعته في حدائق بابل المعلقة ، اما الصين فقد عرفت الجوري على انه زهرة برية ، وتعامل الانسان معها على اساس انها دواء طبي .

شجرة الورد متعددة الاصناف والانواع و الألوان فمنها شجرة متساقطة الاوراق ومنها المتسلق وكلها تتمتع بورودها الجميلة التي تصلح لتقديمها كهدية لشخص محبب اليك، فمن الألوان المتعارف عليها والمنتشرة اللون الوردي الشائع والأصفر والأبيض وكذلك الوردة قرمزية اللون ذات الملمس المخملي ، وتتميز ورود الجوري بانها تعيش طويلا بعد القطف مما يساعد مربي الجوري لتزيين بيوتهم او مكاتبهم بورود الجوري المقطوفة.

::


ينتشر ورد الجوري في الكثير من الدول ويعتبر مصدر للدخل القومي لبعض الدول 

كبريطانيا وهولندا ودول أوروبا الشرقية 



الرحله التي يمر بها الورد حتى يصلنا في قناني ماء ودهن الورد . .

تحظى أشجار الورد المنتجة بعناية خاصة من تشذيب متواصل مع توفير دائم للماء 

والسماد حتى موسم الحصاد الذي يبدأ عادة في شهر أبريل (نيسان) ، 

ويستمر حتى نهاية مايو (آيار) من كل عام

ومن المهم معرفة ان اشجار الورد يجب أن لا يزيد ارتفاعها أكثر من متر ونصف المتر 

ويقص ما يرتفع عن ذلك. لتحفيز الشجرة على إنتاج أقصى قدر ممكن من الورود كل صباح ، .

تبدأ الرحلة منذ الصباح الباكر قبل طلوع الشمس وطبعا الخطوه الاولى هي 

قطف الورود بعنايه فائقة 



يوضع الورد في القدور المخصصة له وكل قدر حسب طاقته الاستيعابية ثم يوضع الماء

بالكمية المناسبة لعدد الورد ويتم إقفال القدور بإحكام وتشعل النار تحتها. وعندما يبدأ 

الورد في الغليان يصعد البخار محملاً بالعطر ويمر البخار عبر أنبوب " قناة" محاطة بالماء 

البارد فيتكثف البخار وينزل على هيئة قطرات من الماء داخل قارورة تسمى " قارورة التلقية" 

وتستمر عملية التقطير حتى تمتلئ القارورة حيث يطفو الدهن على وجه ماء الورد لأنه 

أخف وزناً من الماء بعد ذلك يسحب الدهن ويوضع في قوارير خاصة به. وتسمى هذه العملية 

باسم "التكثيف والتقطير" وتختلف هذه العملية من قدر لآخر حسب كمية الورد والماء 

وتتراوح مدتها ما بين عشر إلى أربع عشرة ساعة يومياً...

::




استخداماته :
يستخدم في صنع الحلويات الشرقية وإضافته الى ماء الشرب

وتستخدمه النساء في تنظيف البشرة وتغذيتها ، و بإضافته الى الأقنعة التجميلية للوجه والجسم 

المصنوعة محليا لإعطائها رائحة مقبولة 

علاوة على خواصه العلاجية المفيدة لبعض الأمراض الجلدية . 

وشرب كميات معتدلة من ماء الورد الطائفي له خصائص نافعة في الإنشراح وطرد الاكتئاب النفسي 

البسيط للمصابين به . 

كما أن ماء الورد ودهنه عنصران أساسيان في عملية غسل الكعبة المشرفة ودهن 

جدرانها مرتين كل عام، جريا على السنة النبوية الشريفة ،












رغم الالم والتعب والتفكير 
حبيت انقل لكم هالموضوع اللي من كم يوم شفته في احد المنتديات 
ان شاء الله ما يكون مكرر 
واذا عيبكم الموضوع ابا عشره على عشره 




إن شاء الله يعجبكم الموووضوع ...

----------


## ميراميره

(( ورد الجوري ))
صاحب لغة لا يعرفها إلا العشاق..!!
و رسول الحب الخالد المغني عن كل تعبير أو كلمات . . 



ما شاء الله حلو الموضوع انا احلا شي عندي الروز الجوري ولكم مني موضوع عن الجوري في اقرب وقت

----------


## um sheikha

رد على الصفحه الثالثه 




> فوائد الألوفيرا
> غالبا ما تعرف بالنبتة المعجزة أو "الشافي الطبيعي". 
> فالألوفيرا نبتة المفاجآت؛ تنمو بكثرة في المناخات الدافئة والجافة, ويخلط العديد من الناس بينها وبين نبتة الصبار لكنها في الواقع من فصيلة الزنبق. تبقى رطبة حيث قد تذبل وتموت نباتات أخرى, مغلقة مسامها للحول دون فقدان الرطوبة. 
> يوجد أكثر من 200 نوع من الألوة لكن نبتة الألوة باربادينسيس ميلير (الألوفيرا) هي الأكثر أستعمالا
> 
> حي الله الورده البيضا موضوعج مفيييييد جدن والحلو انج حاطه تجربتج ومنكم نستفيد 
> عزيزتي لي رجاء خاص اذا بتلاحظين اني صغرت خط الكتابه انتي ما شاء الله تكتبين بالفوشي وهو روحه اللون يتكلم
> يوم بتكبرين رجائي يكون اكبر حجم للخط هو 5 مثل ام جاسم 
> السته والسبعه صراعه خط كبير بالنسبه للتجمع .





> امسينا وامسى الملك لله
> والله انج فراشه قلباً وقالباً ههههه 
> تدخلين وتظهرين وما نحسبج مثل النسمه يافراشتنا 
> حياج الله

----------


## um sheikha

> مراحب بالجميع ومشكوره على البوكيه يا ورده بيضا 
> امس كنت في بوظبي مدلله بنتي اتعشيني وجي جي تعزمنا على الريوق في ذا ون 
> وعقب بنتي سارت الكليه ورديت اتغدى عند جي جي ومثل ها الوكت كنا نشرب الافتر نون تي 
> وناكل سويت العصاري 
> وبعد المغرب العزيزه سارا ام عفاري مجهزه لنا يلسه رومانسيه وموزعه باقات الزهور والشموع 
> في ارجاء صالة الجلوس والمدخل 
> وعقب طلعت فنونها في الضيافه سمعتوا عن سلطة البابايا وشوربة كريمة الطماط وكل الاصناف 
> كانت مجهزه بالكثير من الحب والاهتمام ومن مزرعة المنزل وقامت باعداده بنفسها فاكلنا ولم نشعر بانفسنا وضربنا بالحميه بعرض الحائط وكانت الصحبه طيبه والاحاديث عذبه 
> فشكرا جزيلا عزيزتي سارا 
> ...

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مساء الخير وردات التجمع
أم شيخة 
أم خليفة
ميرامية (أنا معاج بخصوص البذور . أكيد أوفر بوايد عن الشتلات)
xouaexo (حلوة فكرة تهادو تحابو)
هانزادا
همس الأزاهير
أحلام الماسة  (هذا موضوع بخصوص طريقتج لزراعة اللبلاب)*

*------------------------------------------**

بخصوص اللبلاب
أنا ما صدقت خبر
انه يتكاثر من غير شتلة
عاد أنا بيت جيراني عندهم منه
وهذه صورته*


 :Rasool1: 


*خليت البشكارة اتييب لي جم من غصن*





*وهني بعد*




*وانا صار لي فترة ماخذة فيتامين يساعد على تسريع نمو الجذور من كارفور
و هذه صورته*





*و هذه النشرة الخلفية عسب تفهمون أكثر طريقة عمله*





*ويبت جيك و حطيت فيه ماي*





*و حطيت فالماي خاشوقة صغيرة من الفيتامين*





*حطيت نصف كل غصن داخل الماي*





*يالله دعواتكم عسب تنجح العملية و تطلع لهم جذور عسب اني ازرعهم حق البيت اليديد*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*أم شيخة

مشكورة الغالية على الملاحظة بخصوص تصغير خط الكتابة

و تقبلي اسفي جان خط كتابتي سبب أي ازعاج*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *مساء الخير وردات التجمع*





> *أحلام الماسة (هذا موضوع بخصوص طريقتج لزراعة اللبلاب)*
> 
> *------------------------------------------*
> 
> *بخصوص اللبلاب*
> *أنا ما صدقت خبر*
> *انه يتكاثر من غير شتلة*
> *عاد أنا بيت جيراني عندهم منه*
> *وهذه صورته*
> ...




*بيطلع ان شا الله* 



> 





> (( ورد الجوري ))
> صاحب لغة لا يعرفها إلا العشاق..!!
> و رسول الحب الخالد المغني عن كل تعبير أو كلمات . . 
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله حلو الموضوع انا احلا شي عندي الروز الجوري ولكم مني موضوع عن الجوري في اقرب وقت




*الغاليات*
*هانزادا وأم أميرة*

*لقد اضممتن إلى قائمة العاشقات*
*أقصد عشق الجوري*
*وهذا يعكس الحس الرقيق الي بداخلكن*
*ربي يحفظكن* 



> *مراحب بالجميع ومشكوره على البوكيه يا ورده بيضا* 
> *امس كنت في بوظبي مدلله بنتي اتعشيني وجي جي تعزمنا على الريوق في ذا ون* 
> *وعقب بنتي سارت الكليه ورديت اتغدى عند جي جي ومثل ها الوكت كنا نشرب الافتر نون تي* 
> *وناكل سويت العصاري* 
> *وبعد المغرب العزيزه سارا ام عفاري مجهزه لنا يلسه رومانسيه وموزعه باقات الزهور والشموع* 
> *في ارجاء صالة الجلوس والمدخل* 
> *وعقب طلعت فنونها في الضيافه سمعتوا عن سلطة البابايا وشوربة كريمة الطماط وكل الاصناف* 
> *كانت مجهزه بالكثير من الحب والاهتمام ومن مزرعة المنزل وقامت باعداده بنفسها فاكلنا ولم نشعر بانفسنا وضربنا بالحميه بعرض الحائط وكانت الصحبه طيبه والاحاديث عذبه* 
> *فشكرا جزيلا عزيزتي سارا* 
> ...




* سلمي على سارا وكل الحبايب*

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة xouaexo


ابله انا هاويه وغاويه وفلاح خسران على قولة امي


*


> *سوي لي معاج جدول وورقة عمل ويا ريت التسليم ايكون مانيوال ولا بالحمام الزاجل تراني* 
> *مخضرمه ومب راعية ايميلات وشكله ايميلي انسرق ولا طفح من سنه ما فاتحتنه* 
> *نحن خوات وما بنختلف على طريقة التسليم*




*غالية والطلب جدول*
*فديتج آمريني بالضبط شو في خاطرج*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*أحلام الماسة

حبيبتي أوراق الللبلاب على شكل قلوب هب دائرية اذا حصلت فرصة بصور لج ورقة وحدة عسب تقارنينها مع النوع اللي عندج*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*صباح الخير 

هذه باقة ورد لأحلى ورد*

----------


## ...الفراشة...

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله وحده لاشريك له,,,له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير,,,

----------


## um khaleefa

لفراشتنا الجميلة العبارات وخفيفة الحضور كما تقول ام شيخه..
صباااحج ود... انا وانتي دوووام من غبشه



وهاي ياسمينه جميله بس بدون ريحه...

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

*صباح الخير ...سيدات أحلى وأرقى وأرق تجمع ...
السموحة من الجميع ... وخاصة للغالية أم شيخة ...في الإنقطاع عن المشاركة في الفترة الماضية ...كانت ظروف وعدت ... 
مبروك التجمع الجديد...وإنضمام أعضاء جدد ...إن شاء الله دائما تجمع مبارك ...*

----------


## هانزادا

ورده بيضا شحالج اختي 
فديتج هاي مب لبلاب هاي يسمونها الحبايه مادري اذا لها اسم ثاني 
هاي بصراحه اتذكر انه بيت خالي كانوا زارعينها من كثر ماتتسلق سووا منها عريش و مظله 
كانوا يقعدون تحتها ظلتها وايد بارده فالصيف

----------


## أم حمــد3

اللهم أرنــا الحـق حقـــاً و إرزقنـــا إتبــاعه و أرنــا الباطل باطــلاً و إرزقنـــا إجتــــنابه .... 
اللهم إجعـــلنا ممن يتبــعون سنــة الرسول صلــى الله عليــه وسلــم ..... 
اللهم أعنــا على ذكــرك وشكــرك و حســن عباتــك ....

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

*
أم جاسم ...نورت بوظبي والله...
وإن شاء الله المرة الياية ...تشرفيني في بيتي ...أنت وأم شيخة ...وكل ساكني العاصمة ...
الدعوة مفتوحة ...للغاليات جميعا ...
خاصة وأني من عشاق الشابي شيك ...وصالتي اللي أستقبل فيها صديقاتي سويتها على هالستايل ...
فحياكن الله جميعا ...
وتسلم يد أم عفرا على الإبداعات ...وهني وعافية ...*

----------


## um khaleefa

مرحبا وسهلا سيده درجه اولى..
ومن طول الغيبات يااب الغنايم..
ورجعتج للتجمع غنيمه...
شحالج هانزادا...اهلا بج ام حمد...
الباقييين؟؟؟
باجر الاجازه هب اليوم....وحشتوني

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير خواتي

هذا الموضوع الي وعدتكم فيه عن الروز لان مره دخلت على موقع اجنبي ابغي اشتري روز وشفت ان الروز عندهم انواع على حسب حجم الورده وطول الساق المزهر وتفاصيل كثيره لكل نوع ...حتى الورده يتكلمون عن كم ورقه فيها قصدي البتله

يعني يخبرنكم الروزه كم ورقه فيها في شي 16 ورقه وفي 20 وفي 30 وفي 40 

وقالت في خاطري وحلينا كل ورده احنا نقول عنها روز وهم عندهم انواع لا تعد ولاتحصى
اسمحولي الموقع بالانجليزي وانا ما اقدر اترجم لكم كل شي ودورت لكم الموضوع بالعربي


المهم انا اشتريت منهم في شهر 3 والطلبيه وصلت في شهر 5 ان شاءالله يعيشن 
الى الشتاء وازرعهم في الحديقه 


وهذا الموضوع حصلته بالعربي فيه انواع من الروز 

ورد Floribundas :




ورد قصير نسبيا ينتج أزهاره في عناقيد و لذلك يزرع بكثرة في الاحواض في الحدائق أو في وسط الأحواض المزهرة فوق المسطحات 
لا تحتاج أصنافه لعناية كبيرة و يمكن أن تزرع شجيراته متقاربة لتشكل سياجا 
تعد أحيانا مصدرا مقبولا لزهور القطف
للشجيرة فترة سكون قصيرة نسبيا في منتصف الشتاء


ورد Grandifloras :



وهو ورد هجين يزهر باستمرار مع فترة سكون قصيرة في منتصف الشتاء و يشبه ورد هجين الشاي من حيث نموذج أزهاره 
يعطي زهرة واحدة في نهاية غصن طويل و كذلك في مدى مقاومته للبرودة إلا أن أزهاره اصغر من أزهار هجين الشاي و هي صالحة للقطف



ورد هجين الشاي tea RoseHybrid :



سمي كذلك لان رائحته تشبه رائحة الشاي وهو من أكثر أنواع الورد المزروع انتشارا و سبب شهرته هو تعدد ألوانه المدهشة و بخاصة الأصفر و يتصف بطول ساقه و قساوة أغصانه و قابليته للإزهار المستمر و للرائحة العطرية لأزهار بعض الأصناف 
أكثر أصنافه تحتوي أشواك قاسية و يعد من أهم أنواع أزهار القطف و يتحمل الشتاء في المناطق التي لا تنخفض فيها الحرارة عن الصفر المئوي 



ورد Polyanthas :




ويعني الإزهار الوفير و لكن قطر الزهرة صغير لا يتجاوز 5 سم و نادرا ما يصل طول النبات إلى 90 سم لذلك فهو جيد للسياج المنخفض 
شديد المقاومة للبرودة لذلك يزرع في المناطق ذات الحرارة المنخفضة
ينتج أعدادا كبيرة من الأفرع في مختلف مراحل النضج مما يساعد على الإزهار بشكل مستمر و تحمل الأزهار في عناقيد زهرية كبيرة 
يزرع بكثرة في أحواض الورد أو على حواف أحواض الأعشاب المزهرة 



الورد الشجيري Shrub Roses :





شجيرات قاسية تحتمل برودة الشتاء و هي شجيرات كبيرة و جميلة و يتميز بشكل نباتاته أكثر ون شكل أزهاره
يزرع في مجموعات لإعطاء تمازج جميل بين ألوان الأزهار 
تختلف في ارتفاعها فهي وسطيا تتراوح بين 1.8 – 2.4 م 
الأصناف الحديثة منه تزهر باستمرار في فصل الربيع حتى فترة حدوث الصقيع 
تحتوي بعض الأصناف على أزهار برية خماسية البتلات و بعضها الأخر على أعداد كبيرة من البتلات و الرائحة العطرية تتراوح من قوية إلى معدومة 



ورد Hybrid perpetual :



يعد الأب الأول في إنتاج الورد الحديث حيث نتج عنه ما يقارب 3000 صنف 
النباتات قوية يصل ارتفاعها من 1.2 – 1.5 م 
الأزهار كبيرة و كثيفة البتلات 
مقاومة للبرد و لا تحتاج لحماية 
أزهارها صالحة للقطف و لكنها ليست مرغوبة كباقي الأصناف 



الورد القزمي Miniature roses :



من اجمل انواع الورد الحديث اصنافه قصيرة لا تتجاوز 30 سم و يمتاز بصغر حجم الاوراق و الازهار 
يصلح للزراعة في اصص الشرفات و كثيرا ما يستعمل للحدائق الصخرية او لتحديد احواض الزهور في الحدائق 
لا تصلح ازهاره للقطف اضافة الى انها عديمة الرائحة او رائحتها ضعيفة




عند ملاحظة ضعف النبات يمكن تقليمه على ارتفاع 10 سم عن سطح التربة ليفرع من جديد 
في فصل الشتاء يدخل في طور السكون 
يصاب كما الورد العادي خاصة الامراض الفطرية البياض الزغبي 



من النباتات السهلة التربية 
تتطلب اماكن مشمسة او بها اضاءة قوية 
التربة جيدة الصرف و غنية بالعناصر الغذائية
الري عند بداية الزراعة يكون كل يومين ثم بعد ذلك نروي باعتدال 
الوان هذا النوع عديدة و متنوعة منها الابيض و الزهري و الخمري و الاصفر و المموج بأكثر من لون و ............



ان شاء الله يعجبكم الموضوع


ام ميره

----------


## ميراميره

ام خليفه ما شاء الله على هالفل الله يزيدهن لج ويجعل ايامج كلها فل


انا كنت شريه منهن من رمضان الى الحين احسن انهن نفس الشي والفل فيهن قليل 
وبعدين رحت مشتل واحه الصحراء واخذت 2 جداد ما شاء الله كل يوم فل جديد و 

الفل القبلي القديم ما في شي طلع يمكن على حسب النوع 

بس بسألكم الفل يتسلق ؟؟؟؟ لان ان حسيت انهن يبغن يتعلقن لان الاغصانهن تطيح

المهم انا ربطتهن وبنشوف

----------


## um khaleefa

ما قصرتي يا ام ميره...
من كم يوم صديقتي تطرش صو الجوري من بيتها في تركيا..وحطيت بعضهن قبل كم يوم..
تعذيييب الصور وينبت روحه بالوان واشكال وروايح مختلفه..
والحمد لله..عندنا تعب وعباله ومستورد...
في بلاده شيخ...ربي يوعدنا بالجنه

----------


## ميراميره

ام خليفه احس من شكل الفل ريحتهم غاويه ان شاء الله بحط لكم صور الفل الي عندي

----------


## um khaleefa

ربي يسعد ايامج يا ام ميره..
بعضهن يحبن التسلق..صح والحين كله موسمه...نحن نسميه سمنه وحد فل وشي ياسمين..ويزين بالليل ...
وحده من الربع قالت لي حطي حثالة القهوه شويه تحتهن..وبيتنعوشن..
بنجرب...ولو تشوفينها تذبل بالشتاء ..ترجع تزهر بالصيف ...

----------


## um khaleefa

[IMG]http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z473/elmani_6/IMG01424-20110522-1139.jpg
[
/

----------


## um khaleefa

هذا كله شاب روحه ...تبارك الرحمان 
ولو لقيتي حد ييب لج من سلطنة عمان....من اجود واندر انواع الروووز..بس ممنوع يطلع خارج السلطنه وعليه مخالفات..
اجود نوع الروز السلطاني وهو اللي خلاصته تستخدم في عطر((امواج)) العماني العالمي

----------


## xouaexo

[CENTER]


> *
> أم جاسم ...نورت بوظبي والله...
> وإن شاء الله المرة الياية ...تشرفيني في بيتي ...أنت وأم شيخة ...وكل ساكني العاصمة ...
> الدعوة مفتوحة ...للغاليات جميعا ...
> خاصة وأني من عشاق الشابي شيك ...وصالتي اللي أستقبل فيها صديقاتي سويتها على هالستايل ...
> فحياكن الله جميعا ...
> وتسلم يد أم عفرا على الإبداعات ...وهني وعافية ...*



فديت دار زايد واهلها 
بوظبي منوره فيكم يا سيده درجه اولى 
مدام انتي من عشاق الشابي شيك فمن باجر انا عندج ما يحتاج عزومه 
ام عفرا الغاليه دومها فنانه لكن للاسف نسيت اشوف الديدان من لقى اصحابه نسى الديدان





> مرحبا وسهلا سيده درجه اولى..
> ومن طول الغيبات يااب الغنايم..
> ورجعتج للتجمع غنيمه...
> شحالج هانزادا...اهلا بج ام حمد...
> الباقييين؟؟؟
> باجر الاجازه هب اليوم....وحشتوني


ام خليفه الغاليه شو ها الجمال تبارك الرحمن ورد وسوسن وياسمين 
تدرين اني كنت اتحرا سمنه معناها مغززه 
والخدود فوع سمنه يسفرن من شيل الرهاف 
الاجازه انا اجازتي خذتها بنص الاسبوع وما ادري بيطلعوني في الويك اند 
ولا بتم في بيتي الجميل 


[QUOTE=ميراميره;31958896]مساء الخير خواتي

هذا الموضوع الي وعدتكم فيه عن الروز لان مره دخلت على موقع اجنبي ابغي اشتري روز وشفت ان الروز عندهم انواع على حسب حجم الورده وطول الساق المزهر وتفاصيل كثيره لكل نوع ...حتى الورده يتكلمون عن كم ورقه فيها قصدي البتله

يعني يخبرنكم الروزه كم ورقه فيها في شي 16 ورقه وفي 20 وفي 30 وفي 40 

وقالت في خاطري وحلينا كل ورده احنا نقول عنها روز وهم عندهم انواع لا تعد ولاتحصى
اسمحولي الموقع بالانجليزي وانا ما اقدر اترجم لكم كل شي ودورت لكم الموضوع بالعربي


المهم انا اشتريت منهم في شهر 3 والطلبيه وصلت في شهر 5 ان شاءالله يعيشن 
الى الشتاء وازرعهم في الحديقه 


وهذا الموضوع حصلته بالعربي فيه انواع من الروز 

ورد Floribundas :


تسلم ايدج يا ميرا ميرا ومرحبا بج بنادي ورود بلا حدود 
موضوع رائع وجميل بعد اذنج بنقله صدقه جاريه عنج 
الموضوع جد ممتع وجميل جدا 
الياسمين يتسلق لكن الفل بوشي تقدرين تنسقيه واتسوين منه مجسمات 



الفراشه الجميله الف شكر يسعدني تواجدك في التجمع 
الورده البيضا نسيت الملاحظه مشكوره

----------


## ميراميره

موضوع رائع وجميل بعد اذنج بنقله صدقه جاريه عنج 
الموضوع جد ممتع وجميل جدا 


ام جاسم حبيبتي عادي نقلي الموضوع تر هو منقول وانا حبيت احطه لكم 

وياكثر الموضيع المخزنه عندي على اللابتوب بس انا ما احب احط موضوع 

وقعد ارد احس سالفه تبغي ناس فاضيه وانا ما عندي وقت



الياسمين يتسلق لكن الفل بوشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟( ما فهمت قصدج ) 

تقدرين تنسقيه واتسوين منه مجسمات 


بصراحه انا ربطهم وعلقتهم في المظله ومن يصير عندي وقت بحط لكم الصور

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساء الخير 
اختي ورده بيضا انا مثلك توني ساكنه في بيتي الجديد وبعد نصفه ماخلص والميزانيه مثل ما تكرمتي ما تساعد علئ تحقيق الاحلام بس اوصيك ونفسي بطلب العفو والعافيه لانه كل ات قريب 
خيه شوفي ها الصوره تركت في منتصف الجدار مسافه عرضها مترين وبركب فيها نافوره جداريه وبيكون حواليها نبات متسلق وممكن الخلفيه من بقايا السيراميك





في الجهه المقابله زرعت عنب وبس يكبرون بنصب عريشه للجلسه وكرسي ارجوحه لي ولشيبتي
(اخاف ندوخ)



في الصوره التاليه مثل البلكونه عملت اعمده بالطول وزرعت فيها ياسمين متسلق 
واعمده رفيعه بالعرض حتئ امشي عليها النبات 






اسفه لعدم وضوح الصور لانه عن طريق الجوال لانه الميزانيه وش فيها عليك نور
ان شاء الله اكون فدتك ولو بشي بسيط
استودعكم الله
الحمدلله علئ مايعطي ويريد
الحمدلله حمد الشاكرين

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> اليوم حبيت احط لكم صور من الورود الي انا زرعتهم في الشتاء وهذي البذور شريتنهم من ايس للحدئق في دبي ..بس الباكيت مافي اي معلومه عن الورده كيف بيكون حجمها او كيف يكون طولها ...اختكم زرعتهم في اصيص اصغير والبذور كانوا حباتهم صغيره مثل الرمل ويكمن كانوا مليون بذره في الباكيت وكلهم طلعوا ما عرفت شو اسوي فيهم
> 
> وبعدين يوم طلعوا في الاصيص صار زحمه .. وجان انقلهم واوزعهم في حوش البيت واحواض الروز ..وانا ماعرفه كيف هذي الورده بتطلع ... وشكلها اول شي مثل الخس او الجرجير وانا وخدامات سمينهم جرجير .. وزعت منهم على صديقات يوم كانن النبته صغيره وبعد فتره من طله الورد تجننوا عليهن وكل يوم يتصلون يطلبون منهن
> 
> وهذي الورود من تجربتي تبغي مكان واسع لانها تكبر وتبغي لها مكان تتفرع فيه وطولها في حدود متر ونصف وبنت خالي اخذت منهن وزرعت في حديقتها وطلع شكلهن حلو لانها حطت وحده في مكان بروحها وطلع شكل مثل الكره وايد حلو
> 
> ...


واااااااايد عيبتني الورود ما شا الله

وعاطي منظر سبحان الله 

انا ناوية إن شا الله في رمضان او بعده إن شا الله أبدأ ازرع البذور الي عندي
أشكال وأنواع سبحان الله
واذا طلعت جيدة لكم نصيب منها ان شا الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مساء الخير 
> اختي ورده بيضا انا مثلك توني ساكنه في بيتي الجديد وبعد نصفه ماخلص والميزانيه مثل ما تكرمتي ما تساعد علئ تحقيق الاحلام بس اوصيك ونفسي بطلب العفو والعافيه لانه كل ات قريب 
> خيه شوفي ها الصوره تركت في منتصف الجدار مسافه عرضها مترين وبركب فيها نافوره جداريه وبيكون حواليها نبات متسلق وممكن الخلفيه من بقايا السيراميك
> 
> *هلا بالغالية همس*
> *اسمحي لي بدخل عرض وبسأل..ما ادري ليش احس انج سعودية*
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ما شا الله زراعتج حلوة والأفكار جميلة*
*ولا تحاتين جودة التصوير لأن الصور تكلمت بروحها*
*ربي يسعدج*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*ابحثي معي عن الدودة* 
*قد تضن بي إحداكن بأنه قد اصابني شي من الجنون..فكيف لنا أن نبحث عن الدودّّّ!!!* 

*لكني مصرة أن تفعلي ذلك وتبحثي معي عنها خصوصا في الأماكن الرطبة* 

*لقد اكتشفت مكان تجمعها في حديقتي..إنها تختفي تحت الطبقة السطحية من التربة..ستلاحظين ان سطح التربة الرطب كأن النمل قد حفر داخله...لكن لا وجود للنمل...إنها ضيفتنا العزيزة...مس دودة الأرض الحمراء* 

*رأيتها تتحرك مثل الخيوط الحمراء* 

*لا تتقززي منها !!* 

*فحال ما تجدينها فأكرميها في مكان خاص وقدمي لها وجبة دسمة من الورقيات( إرشادات أختنا سارة ) في مكان رطب ودافيء بعض الشي مع قليل من الصحف المحلية والأوراق الكرتونية الخفيفة لكي تتغذى عليها*  

*و دللي ديدانك من أجل كومبوست أسرع* 

*كل ما عليك فعله هو طحن بقايا الخضروات وقشور الفواكه مثل الموز والبرتقال.... في خلاط او تقطيعها صغيرا من أجل تسريع عملية تحلل النبات، وكما أضافت العزيزة سلرا سلفا ....عشان ما تغص الدودة بلقمة عودة*


*يالله بسرعة اخلطوا واضيفوا لها وجبة دسمة* 

*وامهلوها فترة ما بين اسبوعين الى 3 اشهر لتستفيدي من السماد الناتج ثم تصدقي به على شجيراتك الفقيرة لتعطيك محصولا جيدا وأخضر مثمرا.*
****** 
*لمتابعة أخبار الدودة*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=829784

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

> مرحبا وسهلا سيده درجه اولى..
> ومن طول الغيبات يااب الغنايم..
> ورجعتج للتجمع غنيمه...


*فديتج والله يا أم خليفة ...
يا بركة التجمع...
وإن شاء الله أكون عند حسن الظن مع أني مبتدئة في مجال الحدائق...
بعدني كي جي 1 ...
ومنكم دائما نستفيد...*

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

*أم ميرة ... وأم جواهر...
شكرا على المواضيع المفيدة ...
وعلى الجهد المبذول ...
يزاكن الله خير...*

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

> فديت دار زايد واهلها 
> بوظبي منوره فيكم يا سيده درجه اولى 
> مدام انتي من عشاق الشابي شيك فمن باجر انا عندج ما يحتاج عزومه 
> ام عفرا الغاليه دومها فنانه لكن للاسف نسيت اشوف الديدان من لقى اصحابه نسى الديدان


*
فديتج والله يا أم جاسم...
أنت النور كله...
حياج الله في أي وقت والبيت بيتج طال عمرج ...*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم 

بشتاق لكم واااااااااايد

بتابعكم اكيد من خلال البلاك بيري بس ما برد عليكم لأني باجر الصبح بتحول ان شاء الله للبيت اليديد

عساها بداية خير علي وعلى عيالي يا رب

و ان شاء الله يعوضني خير على كل اللي شفته يا رب

و مشكورات على احتضانكم لي هالفترة القصيرة 

و صدقوني والله اني وايد ارتحت معاكم

أكيد برد لكم و بقوة ان شاء الله حبيبات قلبي وردات التجمع أول ما يوصلون لي خدمة النت ان شاء الله و أخص بالذكر الوردة أم شيخة و الوردة أم خليفة و احلام الماسة و xoauxo و آسفة اذا نسيت اي احد

فلا تنسوني حبيباتي لين ما أرد لكم بالسلامة و ادعو لي ان الله يعيني على نقل أثاثي 

بتوله عليكم واااااااايد*

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ،،،،،،،، اشحالكن ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *بشتاق لكم واااااااااايد*
> 
> *بتابعكم اكيد من خلال البلاك بيري بس ما برد عليكم لأني باجر الصبح بتحول ان شاء الله للبيت اليديد*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام* 
> 
> *بالبركة وعساه بيت مبروك يا رب*
> ...


*خذي راحتج*
*بيتج ومطرحج عابلي بيتج واستقري وان شا الله نتريا جديدج*





> *أم ميرة ... وأم جواهر...*
> 
> *شكرا على المواضيع المفيدة ...*
> *وعلى الجهد المبذول ...*
> 
> *يزاكن الله خير...*


*العفو غناتي...ونحن منكم وإليكم*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مشكورة أحلام الماسة*

----------


## um khaleefa

جمعتكم جمال وبهجه وسعاده...
رب يوعدنا بجنات فيها ما لاعين رات ولا اذن سمعت...
سورة الكهف خواتي...
ام شيخه...وينج الغاليه؟؟
احلام..ام جاسم..بنت العم...هانزادا...سيده درجه اولى...همس الازاهير.............................. كلكم جميعكم

احبكم في الله...

الوردة البيضاء...عساه منزل مبارك وسعيد وتحفه اللملائكه والرحمه...ويعوضج ربي كل خير

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> بشتاق لكم واااااااااايد
> 
> بتابعكم اكيد من خلال البلاك بيري بس ما برد عليكم لأني باجر الصبح بتحول ان شاء الله للبيت اليديد
> 
> عساها بداية خير علي وعلى عيالي يا رب
> 
> و ان شاء الله يعوضني خير على كل اللي شفته يا رب
> ...


*منزل مبارك الغالية ...
والله يعطيكم خيره ويبعد عنكم شره ..يا رب...
وتتهنون فيه يا رب....
وترجعين بالسلامة للتجمع حبيبتي....*

----------


## سيدة درجة أولى

> جمعتكم جمال وبهجه وسعاده...
> رب يوعدنا بجنات فيها ما لاعين رات ولا اذن سمعت...
> سورة الكهف خواتي...
> ام شيخه...وينج الغاليه؟؟
> احلام..ام جاسم..بنت العم...هانزادا...سيده درجه اولى...همس الازاهير.............................. كلكم جميعكم
> 
> احبكم في الله...
> 
> الوردة البيضاء...عساه منزل مبارك وسعيد وتحفه اللملائكه والرحمه...ويعوضج ربي كل خير


*جمعة مباركة ...يا أم الذوق كله...
ما شاء الله ..متعك الله بالصحة والعافية ...كما متعتي أنظارنا بهذا المنظر الجميل ..
اللهم إرزقنا الجنة.. جميعا يا رب...*

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
سكن العافيه ورده بيضا 
بما انه البيت يديد حاولي انج ما تعبين نفسج وايد 
شوي شوي وبتخلصين من الاثاث وبعدين يوم تخلصين من كل شي حاولي تشتغلين فالحديقه 
والف مبرووووووووووك البيت اليديد

----------


## xouaexo

مساء الخير على الجناينيه اللطيفات 
منزل مبارك يا وردتنا البيضا 
شعور جميل استعمال الاشياء اليديده وترتيبها ليتني جارتج جان ساعدتج احب ها السوالف  
احلام رابط الدوده ما يفتح
روزا كيفك وكيفك يا احلام ويا هانزادا ووين البج بوس 
ام خليفه وين ها الكاتوج الريفي اكيد تركيا 
اشحالج يا سيده درجه اولى 
همس الازاهير حديقتج اتينن وحركة النافوره تري جونيك ربي يهنيج ويسعدج يا رب

----------


## ...الفراشة...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بنزل اليوم اول صوره 
النعناع

البطيخ

الريحان

----------


## um khaleefa

صبااااح البهجه والانتعاش...
يوم تعاندنا الزراعه وترهقنا الاجواء الحاره....
نتجه الى مواهب تصنع ابتسامه وفرحة عيون...
احب الذوق الحلو والطعم الصحي والمطبخ متعه مثل الزراعه..
يعلمك الصبر...وينتج فرح...
البارحه افتقدتكم كلكم...
يااارب تكونون بخير....
فوالتكم..ومقصرين بحقكم...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

[QUOTE=um khaleefa;31991619]

جمعتكم جمال وبهجه وسعاده...
رب يوعدنا بجنات فيها ما لاعين رات ولا اذن سمعت...
سورة الكهف خواتي...
ام شيخه...وينج الغاليه؟؟
احلام..ام جاسم..بنت العم...هانزادا...سيده درجه اولى...همس الازاهير.............................. كلكم جميعكم

احبكم في الله...

الوردة البيضاء...عساه منزل مبارك وسعيد وتحفه اللملائكه والرحمه...ويعوضج ربي كل خير[/QUOTE]
*
آمين يا أم خليفة

يارب يوعدنا بنعيم الجنة

ما قلت لج مشاركاتج تبعث في النفس الطمأنينة وراحة للنفس..كثري منها يا الغلا*






> صبااااح البهجه والانتعاش...
> يوم تعاندنا الزراعه وترهقنا الاجواء الحاره....
> نتجه الى مواهب تصنع ابتسامه وفرحة عيون...
> احب الذوق الحلو والطعم الصحي والمطبخ متعه مثل الزراعه..
> يعلمك الصبر...وينتج فرح...
> البارحه افتقدتكم كلكم...
> يااارب تكونون بخير....
> فوالتكم..ومقصرين بحقكم...


*[COLOR="rgb(0, 100, 0)"]يا لزيز يا رايئ على قولة المصريين
طبق حلو يا ام خليفة يا راعية الذوق
تعرفون كثر ما عندي صبر وطولة بال عالزرع من زرعه وسقيه وحصده وتسميده ............لكن ما عندي طولة بال على اني انتظر غليان كوب شاي...مع اني ولله الحمد أطبخ من صغري 
ربي يسعدج[/COLOR]*




> مساء الخير على الجناينيه اللطيفات 
> منزل مبارك يا وردتنا البيضا 
> شعور جميل استعمال الاشياء اليديده وترتيبها ليتني جارتج جان ساعدتج احب ها السوالف  
> احلام رابط الدوده ما يفتح
> روزا كيفك وكيفك يا احلام ويا هانزادا ووين البج بوس 
> ام خليفه وين ها الكاتوج الريفي اكيد تركيا 
> اشحالج يا سيده درجه اولى 
> همس الازاهير حديقتج اتينن وحركة النافوره تري جونيك ربي يهنيج ويسعدج يا رب


[COLOR="rgb(0, 100, 0)"]*
شحالج أم جاسم يا صاحبة الظل الخفيف...شحال غلاية مزارعتنا الصغيرة وحمداني

رابط الدودة يفتح عندي*[/COLOR]




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بنزل اليوم اول صوره 
> النعناع
> 
> البطيخ
> 
> الريحان


[COLOR="rgb(0, 100, 0)"]* الله عليج يا الفراشة

يعيبني الريحان من هالنوع...والبطيخ رجعت ازرعه بعد بالرغم من الآفة الي تخرب لي زرعي لكن انا لها بالمرصاد

ربي يسعدج
*[/COLOR]

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير 
ام شيخه احبك الله الذي من اجله احببتنا نورالله دربك يا غاليه
احلام احساسك في محله انا جارتكم سعوديه واكيد اني بين اخواتي واهلي ومشكوره على الاطراء
الحلو مثلك
ورده بيضا منزل مبارك ان شاء الله بلغكم الله بتحسين الان انك ملكتي الدنيا وما فيها
ام جااااسم ابشري بالمارون جلاسيه الخاص من باريس والحديقه واهلها فدا عمرك يا ذوق
في امان الله يا اعز صويحيبات :12 (55):

----------


## um khaleefa

همس الازاهير...حللتي اهلا وسهلا..
بين خواتج واهلج...
اريد اقل لج حوشج يشرح الصدر..ويوسع البال...
افكارج حلوه وفكرة النافوره رائعه...
ومرحبا الساع

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير خواتي

ام خليفه مشكوره على البسكوت شكله لذيذ 

احلام وام جاسم وهمس الازهير و الورده البيضاء وكل العضوات مساءكم الله بالخير

ام شيخه مختفيه ؟؟؟؟؟

.................................................. .................................................. ........

حبيت احط لكم صور بعض الورود اللي زرعتهم في الشتاء وصور الباكيتات 10 دراهم
من ايس بس في شي طلع 1و2 .... وفي شي اكلته الطيور ؟؟ ..... وفي شي ما طلع x

. زراعة البذور متعبه عنايه واهتمام و رعايه الورود الى ما تطلع تاخذ لها 3 شهور 

بصراحه انا قلت هذي اخر مره ازرع بذر ..... اشتري من المشتل جاهز احسن صح غالين 
بس من غير تعب هذي تجربتي

----------


## ميراميره



----------


## um khaleefa

ام ميره...مساج فل ورياااحين..
حلوات الازهار وخصوصا الكبار...الوانهن رااائعه...
اذا الله احيانا نحن بنجرب البذور وانتي جربي الشتلات...
نحنا دفعنا ووصلنا تقريبا نفس النتيجه..
الموسميات استمتعي فتره محدوده...
والدايمات (والدايم وجه الله)..هن اللي يناسبن بيئتنا((((الفل والياسمين والجهنميه والجوري بعض الانواع))))

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير والطاعه
خيه ام خليفه العتب على النظر والاستعجال
احبك الله الذي فيه احببتنا
السموحه يا الطيبه

----------


## ...الفراشة...

صباح الورد والفل والياسميين

----------


## um khaleefa

صببببببااااااحكن فل ويااااسمين..
ام شيييييييييخه...
وييينج الغاليه؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد عندج هلج...بس هب بالعاده ما تدخلين الحديقه تتطمنين!!!!

الفراشه الخفيفه الطله....شحالج الغاليه؟؟؟وشصبحتوا؟؟؟

----------


## سلرا

> *ابحثي معي عن الدودة* 
> *قد تضن بي إحداكن بأنه قد اصابني شي من الجنون..فكيف لنا أن نبحث عن الدودّّّ!!!* 
> 
> *لكني مصرة أن تفعلي ذلك وتبحثي معي عنها خصوصا في الأماكن الرطبة* 
> 
> *لقد اكتشفت مكان تجمعها في حديقتي..إنها تختفي تحت الطبقة السطحية من التربة..ستلاحظين ان سطح التربة الرطب كأن النمل قد حفر داخله...لكن لا وجود للنمل...إنها ضيفتنا العزيزة...مس دودة الأرض الحمراء* 
> 
> *رأيتها تتحرك مثل الخيوط الحمراء* 
> 
> ...




انا وايد احبج احلام وايد وايد 

انتى قلتي الي في خاطري اقوله وكلمج ميه ميه صح هذا مكان تجمعها 
وانا توقعت تواجدها من نوع السماد الي حطيته ما اعرف اذا هذا استنتاجك بس هالدوده الجميله قدرها عندي كبير من فوايدها للزراعه يلا شدوا الهمه كل وحده تسير ادور في حديقتها والي تسوي كمبوست الديدان لها منى هديه كيكه الجزر الي تحبها ام جاسم ههههههههههههههه

----------


## um khaleefa

ملالالاين ترحيبه بام عفراا
صدق المحبه بليه...
حاولت وحاولت بس اعترف ما اقدر احب ديدااان...
نحنا كلنا نحبج ونحب احلام وبنتم نتعلم منكم....
نورررتي...

----------


## xouaexo

صور فنتج لعشاق الفن

----------


## سلرا

> ملالالاين ترحيبه بام عفراا
> صدق المحبه بليه...
> حاولت وحاولت بس اعترف ما اقدر احب ديدااان...
> نحنا كلنا نحبج ونحب احلام وبنتم نتعلم منكم....
> نورررتي...


مرحبا لا هان يا الغاليه ام خليفه ولج مليون ترحيبه ولكل المتواجدات والغايبات احبكم في الله 
يا الغاليه مبتليه بحب الطبيعه وكل شىء يخص الطبيعه لدرجه احس ساعات انى فراشه او نحله الحين عرفت ليش كنت احب زينه ونحول يوم انا صغيره وبينى وبينج الواحد يتامل خلق الباري المبدع ويلتهى بالطبيعه احسن عن امور كثيره في الدنيا ما منها فايده

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن كلكن
ماشاءالله نشيطات الله يوفقكن جميعا

----------


## um sheikha

السلاااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن ربكن بخير 
سامحوني سرت ولا قلت اني بتأخر يقول المثل من القى احبابه نسى اصحابه هههه
الله الشاهد اني ما نسيتكن 
بوشيخه راجع من السفر قلت افضي عمري له هالكم يوم 
الموهيم 
بما اني غبت كم يوم بس ما نسيتكن ويبتلكن الغنايم ههههه حشى حرب هب غيبه 



هاذي شيرت العنب الي خبرتكن عنها 


المفاجئه الحلوه كانت هاااااااذي 


عنقود العنب 


وهاذي شيرة العنب الثانيه .. صيف والا شتاء الورق العنب شغال عندنا ههههه 
يعني ان مااحملت كلنا ورقها هاذي فايدة شجرة العنب 


ويانا مطوع المسيد وخبرنا بعد ان الزيتون ثامره وهي في سيد لعنبه والتينه 
ما شاء الله اول مره تثمر 


والمفاجئه الثانيه بعد الترقيد لشيرة الزيتون طلع اعروق وقلت للمطوع يقصه ويحطه في حوض علشان اشله هويايه بوظبي وانا بزرعه هناك 


عدال الزيتونه زارعه ورق الكاري وسكرنا عليه بالجريل لان ما شاء الله 
ما يخلون ورقها وكانت اصغيره دخلت الموبايل من فتحه في الجريل وخت لقطه ومت من الضحك ان الفتحه الي دخلت منها الموبايل 
كانت فتحه للمتطفلين يدخلون يديهم ويمرطون الورق وهم مدبرين واحنا نتحسب انا حميناها من المتطفلين يله يعلها ياربي دفاعة بلا عن راعيها شوفن الصوره ههههههه


واحنا ماخذين لفه قلت امر على اللوميه واليخاخه واشوف شو اخبارهن وطبعاً ومثل ما تشوفن هن على يسار البونسيانا وجهنميتها 






هاذي بونسيانا ثانيه مع جهمنيتها 


ونتهت جولتنا في ليوا سريعاً وما شبعت منها على امل انى نرجع ونقيض عند شيابنا عقب المدارس


يتبع ........

----------


## um sheikha

الحين ني للترقيد الهوائي نصيحه ام جواهر الله يشفيها ياربي 
هذا شكله بعد ما فتحت الكيس عنه ثاني يوم 


بعد ما زرعتها في حوض اكبر وخلطت رمل مع بيتاموس وفيتامين 


ما شاء الله الغصن الي قصيناه ثامر .. دعواتكن تعيش بيكون انجاز من اخر 12 لين البارحه زرعتها 
هاذي مرحلتين مهمتين في الترقيد نجحت بس باقي تضرب بكون نجحت في الترقيد دعوااااااتكن 


الحين بناخذ جوله في حديقتي المتواضعه وفي بعض التطورات بتشوفنها ولله الحمد 
بدايه لمحبات الجوري .. جوريتيه المتواضعه 



والان نأتي لتطوارت الحديقه 
جهنميتيه العيوز قبل شهر تقريباً او اكثر شوي 



بعد 


الياسمينه قبل 



بعد 



تطورات حبايتيه ام ورده صفرا 







وفي الاخير
بيض دياينا تبارك الرحمن 



لكل الي تخبرن عني يزاكن الله خير على سؤالكن .

وطبعاً لكثرة الغنايم يكفي الرد وليس الاقتباس تسهيلا للي حابه تعلق 

وسلامي للحاضر والغايب

----------


## xouaexo

وفي الاخير
بيض دياينا تبارك الرحمن 
[/COLOR]


لكل الي تخبرن عني يزاكن الله خير على سؤالكن .

وطبعاً لكثرة الغنايم يكفي الرد وليس الاقتباس تسهيلا للي حابه تعلق 

وسلامي للحاضر والغايب 
[/QUOTE] 


تساهلين السلامه يا الغاليه 
ما شاء الله عليها وفديت الجمال الخجول ربي يبارك فيها 
حلوه العنبه والتينه والشخاخه لكن شو سالفة المطوع 
شيركم بسم الله عليه ميهود ومودين مطوع يقرا عليه ولا اشو بالضبط السالفه 

الله يبارك لج بزرعج وين ما كان 
صج شوفة الخضره والثمر تشرح القلب 
وان شاء الله اتجر فرصادتج ويكمل مشروع الترقيد الهوائي 
حلوه الحبايه الصفره والجهنميات والبونسيانات 
وكل الحديقه روعه ما شاء الله عليها وايدج دوم خضره باذن الله يا ام شيخه 
ما شاء الله على البيض انا تخصصي الاومليت بكل انواعه ودوم اخترع لهم خلطات يديده 
اشتقنا لج يا ام شيخه وتساهلين سلامة ابو شيخه ويساهل التفرغ اخونا بو شيخه نصير الزراعه 

باركوا لي ولدي جاسم اتخرج من صف خامس 
وولدي زايد اتخرج من دورة الكاراتيه وحصل الحزام الاصفر 
لو اتشوفون كيف يبكس جنه يلعب سي سي سيه مي مي ميه 
قبضته ضعيفه وما عنده عضلات جيل الابتوب التش حتى الماوس ما ايعرف له

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
لي عوده  


رديت لكم عزيزاتي حمدان كان عنده تطعيم نهاية السادس 
الحمدلله تطعيمه الياي عقب ست اشهر 
اشحالج الغاليه ام خليفه محد غيرنا انا وانت نقرقع في التجمع 
كنت بفولج لكن النظام اليديد اللي داخله منه ما عرفت انقل صور من الفوتو بوكيت 
لكني نجحت بسرقت الصور المحميه جريب استوي هكر اد الدنيا

----------


## um khaleefa

صبااااح النور والسرور لنوارة التجمع....ام جاسم
شو هالفنتج الغاوي..ما كثرتي..
مبروووك التخرج وعقبال الشهادات كلها يااارب..
ون شاالله نبارك لكم بالحزام الاسود...

----------


## um khaleefa

ام شيخه فليوا تبيع وتشتري....ومن طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم
هميتينا عليج..
ماشاالله على غزيل ليوا((تركيه))..اعيذها بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
رااائع كل شي حطيتيه واحس ينبض بروحج الجميله..
محلاة اليخاخ والجوافه...تحملي من تصيبها هاذيج الكائنات اللي تحبهن سلرا!!!!
الجهنميه رروووعه وخصوصا اللون المايل على الاورانج...
اللون الاخضر يرد الروح...
احبكم في الله
حسناوات التجمع...مفتقدينكم

----------


## um sheikha

> تساهلين السلامه يا الغاليه 
> هلا ام جاسم الله يسلمج فديتج 
> ما شاء الله عليها وفديت الجمال الخجول ربي يبارك فيها 
> حلوه العنبه والتينه والشخاخه لكن شو سالفة المطوع 
> شيركم بسم الله عليه ميهود ومودين مطوع يقرا عليه ولا اشو بالضبط السالفه 
> ههههههههههه ماروم اضحك حلجي يعورني 
> الله يسلمج بوشيخه باني مسيد في المزرعه لان منطقة المزارع مافيها مسيد وهذا مطوع المسيد 
> وهاي الفتره بين صلاة العصر والمغرب يسير البيت فوق يسقي الحمضيات وبعض انواع الشير بماي حلوه 
> الله يبارك لج بزرعج وين ما كان 
> ...





> ام شيخه فليوا تبيع وتشتري....ومن طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم
> هميتينا عليج..
> فديتج ما ينهملج غالي.. والله يني مارمت ادخل تحيدين عاد في هالظروف تربعين قبل وبعد  
> ماشاالله على غزيل ليوا((تركيه))..اعيذها بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
> فديتج ما تقصرين.. شكلها كانت مستحيه منج ههههههه
> رااائع كل شي حطيتيه واحس ينبض بروحج الجميله..
> محلاة اليخاخ والجوافه...تحملي من تصيبها هاذيج الكائنات اللي تحبهن سلرا!!!!
> الجهنميه رروووعه وخصوصا اللون المايل على الاورانج...
> هاذي وحده من الي كانن عندي من 7 سنين 
> ...


سامحوني بظهر تركيه محمومه من البارحه واصله حرارتها 39.4 وما نزلت الا شويه وترد ترتفع 
الله يغربل هالفيروس ما تنزل حرارته ولقيتلها موعد بعد ساعه من تهدا برد ادخل .

----------


## xouaexo

هلا فهمت مطوع المسيد 
يزاكم الله خير واكيد الزراعه الله بيبارك فيها زود مدام المطوع يسقيها 
ما شاء الله عليكم ربي يوسع عليكم ويبارك لكم يا رب 
مشكوره ما ابا بيض لكن اذا تبين طرق الاومليت انا حاضره 
ام شيخه يوم بيسوون مهرجان مزاينة الرطب في ليوا جهزي لي غرفة الضيوف 
صج نفسي ايي اشوف مهرجان الرطب وبو جاسم يتعلت ما انعرف حد هناك 
لكن السنه ما عنده حجه بقول له خويثي ام شيخه عندها ريسوت اند سبا في ليوا

----------


## xouaexo

] 








 


[I 


 



 



صوغات من محل ام خليفه الامريكي [/CENTER][/SIZE][/COLOR]

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
ام شيخه ماشاءالله ع زراعتج كله ترتوب تبارك الله ويحافظ ع ليوا واهلها 
ام خليفه اشحالج بنت العم
ام جاسم مبروك للعيال وتسلمين ع الصور كلهن حلوات
بقية التجمع اشحالكن 
واسمحلي ماعندي شي يديد لاني لاهيه بالمطبخ والطبيخ وتدريب الخدامه اليديده

----------


## um khaleefa

ام جاسم...ارييييييد نفس الشي..
ما شي يطلع غاوييي مثل هاذيلا...قلبا وقالبا!!!
بنت العم ربي يعينج ويقويج وما يخسرج تعبج...يوم اتذكر الدفاتر والفايلات اللي علمتهن!!!وارجع من اول وجديد...الله يعطيج خيرها ويبعد عنج شرها...
الباقييين...شحالكم؟؟؟؟

----------


## هانزادا

ما شاء الله عالخير اللي عندج يام شيخه 
وتستاهلين سلامة بوشيخه اجر وعافيه 
انا بعد زرعت جوافه والحمدلله لين الحين زينه اما الرمان عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
خواتي قلتلكم مره اني تعبانه وبخبركم بعدين الحين يا وقتها ادعولي بكلمكن بالالغاز ترا منصور يشوفني شو اكتب لكم مستوي فضولي 
السالفه وما فيها اني امس اخذت مثبتات لل............. 
ادعولي انه يثبت ويوقف ال.....

----------


## laila226

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله عالخير اللي عندج يام شيخه 
> وتستاهلين سلامة بوشيخه اجر وعافيه 
> انا بعد زرعت جوافه والحمدلله لين الحين زينه اما الرمان عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
> خواتي قلتلكم مره اني تعبانه وبخبركم بعدين الحين يا وقتها ادعولي بكلمكن بالالغاز ترا منصور يشوفني شو اكتب لكم مستوي فضولي 
> السالفه وما فيها اني امس اخذت مثبتات لل............. 
> ادعولي انه يثبت ويوقف ال.....



الله يثبت حملج ويتم شهورج ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه المعافاه في خلقها وخلقها 
ذكرتيني فيهم كانوا يضربوهم في العظل بعض النيرسات ايدهم خفيفه والالم محتمل 
وبعضهم ايدهم كربه اتطيحين من طولج من الويع 
المفروض نرتاح بالكامل في الاشهر الاربع الاولى لكن منوا يخلينا ويرحمنا 
الله كريم ارباب

----------


## xouaexo

اين انتم صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
لي عوده 

شو رايكم برحله بحريه بعيد عن الحر والرطوبه 


 


 



 


 


 


 

ادعوكم لزيارة خصب الخصبه

----------


## hamda.liwaa

اشكر جزيل الشكر اختي الغاليه احلام الماسه لانها ردت على سؤالي الخاص عن الشجر الي يطرد الحشرات

وحبيت احط الرساله في الموظوع عشان نرفعه 

وحبيت اشجع خواتي على انهم يحطو الردود الخاصه في المواظيع الخاصه بتاجره او صاحبه الموظوع






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamda.liwaa
> 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> 
> عندي سؤال بما انج ماشالله عليج في امور الزراع
> 
> شو نوع زراعه يطرد الحشرات
> 
> مشكوره
> ...

----------


## متزن روزه

> ام جاسم...ارييييييد نفس الشي..
> ما شي يطلع غاوييي مثل هاذيلا...قلبا وقالبا!!!تتتتتت
> بنت العم ربي يعينج ويقويج وما يخسرج تعبج...يوم اتذكر الدفاتر والفايلات اللي علمتهن!!!وارجع من اول وجديد...الله يعطيج خيرها ويبعد عنج شرها...
> الباقييين...شحالكم؟؟؟؟



هلا ببنت العم الله يسلمج الغاليه وشوه نسوي هذا حال الدنيا والله يعينا ع البشاكير 




> ما شاء الله عالخير اللي عندج يام شيخه 
> وتستاهلين سلامة بوشيخه اجر وعافيه 
> انا بعد زرعت جوافه والحمدلله لين الحين زينه اما الرمان عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
> خواتي قلتلكم مره اني تعبانه وبخبركم بعدين الحين يا وقتها ادعولي بكلمكن بالالغاز ترا منصور يشوفني شو اكتب لكم مستوي فضولي 
> السالفه وما فيها اني امس اخذت مثبتات لل............. 
> ادعولي انه يثبت ويوقف ال.....


 مرحبا هانزادا الله يثبتلج حملج ويعطيج خفيف العباله وداري ع عمرج ولا تعبين حالج والله ييسر امورج كلها






 ام جاسم  يا سلام ع البحر وماشاءالله ع الحلوين الله يسلمهم

----------


## um sheikha

سلام عليكن يامزارعاتي العزيزات 
شمسيتن اليوم ربكن بخير وسهاله 
سامحوني تركيه هلكتها الحمى من ليلتين ما رقدت لا اله الا الله .. الله ياجرنا 
وصلت حرارتها البارحه 40 والحراره ما تنزل براحه تاخذها وقت مع الكمادات وانا بعد صايبتني ليهده ومن ليلتين راقده 6 ساعات وجسمي مكسر ويع حلج الله المستعان 

ام جاسم 
البيت بيتكم ياختيه من دون قول ومرحبا الساع من ملفاكم لملقاكم 
والعين اوسع لكم من المكان وبتنورون ليوا ولمزاينه 
الاحواض رهيبه وين بنلقى مثلهن اهنيه 
بس رحلة البحر عجيييبه صراحه .. 
ذكرتيني برحلات بيت البحر قبل ليشلونه بس الحمدلله الله عوضنا بمكان ثاني ومن تدفنه البلديه بنبتدي ترتيبات بنائه جان الله احيانا 
ومبرووووووووووووك التوقيع يعني اخيراً

ام عبدالله 
الله يعينج هالبشكارات الله يرحمنا برحمته نعلم ونتعب كل سنتين 

ام منصور 
الله يثبت حملج ياربي ويرزقج بطفل معافي وحسن الخلقه والخلق 
وجان لج نصيب بتشوفينه ياما خوفوني بحملي بتركيه ولاني متوكله على الله ما كنت احاتي شي 
غير عدم تقبل شيخه لو طاح الحمل وبعد كنا انا وابوها مجهزين عمارنا لو الله ما كتب 
الله ارحم بعباده يام منصور وهو الي يعرف الخيره في كل الامور ان كانت خير ولا شر 
الله يكملج حملج على خير ياربي ويرزقج بنفس ولادتي بتركيه لين فتحت 7 صانتي بحساب الكورنيش وانا مااحس بالويع والطلق كان حامي بمقياس جهاز الطلق ولا والله ادريبه لين ما قرروا يفتحون ماي الياهل علشان احس بالطلق واساعد تركوش على التوجه للبوابه الرئيسيه ههههه للنحتفل بالاخت تريزا 
والضحكه ان اول مره تكون المدوايف مالتي لبنانيه( يعني يقول من كثر الولادات)
قالتلي ما بدك تشوفي البيبي لانوه ما بيصير اعدين هيك بغرفة الولاده ساعتين نحكي وكأنا اعدين بكوفي وانتي ما بتتوجعي ما بيصير هيك يااختي لانو انا بحكي لمصلحتك وهيك ساعتين وبتشوفي البيبي ولا كلامي مو مزبوط يابابا 
عاد البابا وافق ايه لكان بدوه يشوف البيبي متل ما حكيت المدوايف ههههههه
الله يسهل عليج ياربي شو بعد تبين غيرنالج جو ولا شو .

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء النور والسرور ياام شيخه وماتشوفين شر انتي وتركيه

----------


## xouaexo

مساكم الله بالخير 
ما اتشوف شر تركوشه ربي يشفيها ويعافيها 
اشحالج يا روزا منو الشاطر ايعرف اي وحده غاليه بين الشله 
اول واحد هو ولدي زايد الاسكيمو 
ام شيخه ها البوتات واحلى منهم موجودين في الهورشو 
شو رايكم كلنا نطلب من الموقع وبجذيه بنوفر من سعر الشحن 
لان الكونتينر ايكون ارخص وكلما زادت الطلبيه قلت تكلفة الشحن

----------


## متزن روزه

هلا ام جاسم انا بخير اشحالج انتي واشحال لعيال 
اقول اخر وحده في الصوره هي غاليه صح 
وماشاءالله ع رحلة البحر

----------


## um sheikha

> مساكم الله بالخير 
> ما اتشوف شر تركوشه ربي يشفيها ويعافيها 
> اشحالج يا روزا منو الشاطر ايعرف اي وحده غاليه بين الشله 
> اول واحد هو ولدي زايد الاسكيمو 
> ام شيخه ها البوتات واحلى منهم موجودين في الهورشو 
> شو رايكم كلنا نطلب من الموقع وبجذيه بنوفر من سعر الشحن 
> لان الكونتينر ايكون ارخص وكلما زادت الطلبيه قلت تكلفة الشحن




الشر مايج يام جاسم 
وين موقع الهور شو 
بالنسبه للطلب الشحن ما بيكون على الوزن واوزانهن كم هاذيلا يالله تعالي شوفي كم يطلبون علينا الجمارك والشحن حق ملابس لعيال يدبغونا بهاذيج الحجيه وين اوزان مثل هاذي 
لوهم سولنا خصم الجمارك بطلع الطلبيه من اعيونا وبيخلونج تعافين عمرج 
كنت بطلب سرير لشيخه نصحوني ان الشركه ما بتتحمل لو وصلتج الشحنه فيها كسر او شي
شوفي حد طلب ايخبرنا عن الاجراءات 

ام عبدالله 
الشر ماييج الغاليه

----------


## xouaexo

اجابة ام شيخه صحيحه غلا قبل الاخيره واخر وحده بنت عمها مهاري 
الموقع امريكي ما يستوي نطلب شحن بحري مثل اللي يشترون اثاث من الصين 
ييهم بحاويات كونتينرات ويستلموه من مينا زايد 
يبا لنا نسال حد يشتغل في المينا عن الاجراءات 
اكيد شركات الشحن بيغلفوهم زين ما زين وما بيتكسرن واسعارهم اتخبل بدون شحن

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير على المزارعات النشيطات 
مشكوره اختي ام شيخه الله لا يحرمنا منج ومن طلاتج الحلوه وماتشوفين شر انتي وتركيه 
الغاليه اذا كان عندها التهاب لاتوقفين المضاد واذا مافيه نتيجه يعني ماتنزل الحراره غيريلها المضاد لانه مش مناسب لها 
ام جاسم مشكوره عالدعوة الحلوه اللي تبرد القلب

----------


## سلرا

السلام عليكن خواتيه شحالكن عساكن بخير 
اقول ام شيخه افا والله يا ختيه انتى ما عندج مره في البيت ذوبيها وغرغري منها حق التهاب الحلج وحتى تركيه لا خليت منها شربيها شويه من ماي المره انا عيالي من الاربعين اعودهم على ادويتنا الشعبيه 

ترانى مريم نور النسخه الاماراتيه والي تبنه من ادويه شعبيه او وصفات حاظرين والتجربه خير برهان والله الشافي المعافي

----------


## um sheikha

ياصباح النور والسرور على مزارعتنا النشيطات 
يعني بجد دخل الصيف والعالم اتأذت من الحر لاهوب عافانا الله.. اللهم جيرنا من النار 
بس والله قبل صلاة المغرب اطلع الجو حلو قولن لدلوعين ولي مش متعودين حر 
عاد انا من يومين ما ظهرت عندي عمال يشتغلون وتركيه طايحه من الحراره 
ومفتقده الحوش واريد اتفيج ازرع مكان الورد الموسمي ما عندي وقت 
عافانا الله الامور متراكمه عليه وتجهيزات الاجازه وارمضان والعيد اونه هالاسبوع بخلصهن 
سبحان الله انت تريد وانا اريد والله يفعل ما يريد .. قدر الله ماشاء فعل 
وانتن خلصتن ولا بعدكن 




> اجابة ام شيخه صحيحه غلا قبل الاخيره واخر وحده بنت عمها مهاري 
> الموقع امريكي ما يستوي نطلب شحن بحري مثل اللي يشترون اثاث من الصين 
> ييهم بحاويات كونتينرات ويستلموه من مينا زايد 
> يبا لنا نسال حد يشتغل في المينا عن الاجراءات 
> اكيد شركات الشحن بيغلفوهم زين ما زين وما بيتكسرن واسعارهم اتخبل بدون شحن
> توقعت انها هي شكلها بس مربر بسم الله عليها 
> ادريبه انهن اين بحاويات بس شوفي الشحن كم قولي بعد امريكا شحنها منخفض عن البلدان الثانيه 
> عندي واحد من هلنا في مينا زايد بشوف شو الاجراءات وشو الايجابيات والسلبيات 
> يعني احنا جربنا الخفيف وبنشوف الثقيل وكيف التأميل في حال لو صار كسر





> صباح الخير على المزارعات النشيطات 
> مشكوره اختي ام شيخه الله لا يحرمنا منج ومن طلاتج الحلوه وماتشوفين شر انتي وتركيه 
> حياج الله يم منصور انتي شحالج اليوم ربها النفسيه تمام ومثل ما قلتلج التوكل على الله اهم شي 
> الغاليه اذا كان عندها التهاب لاتوقفين المضاد واذا مافيه نتيجه يعني ماتنزل الحراره غيريلها المضاد لانه مش مناسب لها 
> هيه عندها التهاب في الصدر ترا يوم ما تنزل الحراره براحه يكون التهاب يعني الفايروس قوي 
> والعاده مع هالالتهاب بعد يا 32 ساعه الي 48 ساعه تنزل الحراره 
> سالفة المضاد اذكرها من يوم شيخه صغيره كان الدكتور يزاه الله خير مخبرني عن المضاد ما اقطعه لو تحسن الياهل لانه بيرجع المرض للياهل لازم انخلص كورس المضاد 
> غير جذيه تقدرن تطلبين من الدكتور تقليين من فترة المضاد فا يعطيج مضاد اقوى وجرعه اقل وبعد يقلل من عدد الايام 
> عندي تركيه لازم اقلل الكميه لانها تزوع من اعطيها الدوا وطبعاً اطول الفتره اسبوع
> ...





> السلام عليكن خواتيه شحالكن عساكن بخير ه 
> هلا بم عفرا 
> سبحان الله اتذكريني بوحده من هلنا خااااااااااااطرها طيب ما تخيرين عنها الله الشاهد 
> ومادري ليش اتخيلج مثلها بالاحرى شكلها 
> اقول ام شيخه افا والله يا ختيه انتى ما عندج مره في البيت ذوبيها وغرغري منها حق التهاب الحلج وحتى تركيه لا خليت منها شربيها شويه من ماي المره انا عيالي من الاربعين اعودهم على ادويتنا الشعبيه 
> فدييتج كيف ما عندي هذا مورث من يدتيه فديتها لازم المره والصبره والخيله والزموتا والزعتر 
> يكون في صيدلية البيت .. امايه البارحه تخبرني بس والله اني ما اعرف وين اضرب راسي تركيه من يتها الحراره وهي لابده في حضني وعفاج الله صياح على ادناة الدون وغير مسؤوليات ثانيه الله المستعان ان شاء الله من قريت الي كتبتيه نقعتها يزاج الله خير 
> والله ما في افيد منها هالدويه النا ولعيالنا عندي شيخه فديتها يوم تيها ليهده وانكون عند يدتيه تنعتها على شي منهن 
> ترانى مريم نور النسخه الاماراتيه والي تبنه من ادويه شعبيه او وصفات حاظرين والتجربه خير برهان والله الشافي المعافي
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبدالرحمن وينج مادخلتي التجمع ليديد 
ما من شر ياختيه

----------


## um khaleefa

ام جاسم وحشتيني..انا خمنت الاخيره غلويه..بس صدق تشابه غلاوي..
شفتي الموقع محلاته...انا ادخل اسلي خاطري بالانتيكز والكراسي...وكل شي غاااوي..
سلرا...انا اموووت على الاشياء الطبيعيه ووايد اجربها وعيالي بدوا يتقبلونها وصرنا نورثها لبعض...
اداوي بها كل شي واشوف نتايجها ولله الحمد طيبه...
ممكن نفتح علالالاج شعبي مع بعض ان شاالله...
ام شيخه...سلامة الغزيل تركيه...
تصدقين يا ام شيخه اني نااااادرا ما اذكر عطيت حد من عيالي مضاااد...اكرهه واكره الاطباء اللي يكتبونه على الفاضي والمليان...بس بالمقابل يبغي صبررررر طويل مع الياهل...
حق الخشم بعد انصحج بالمره مثل ام عفراء..
نقعي مثل عين النمله وشويه بطرف صبوعج ..خذي من الماء وعلى السريع امسحي الفتحات الخشم...
على السريع عشان ما تصيح...
كرري اكثر من مره وبالليل مفعولها عجيب...بترقد وهي مرتاحه...
واقري وااايد عليها ايات الشفاء
الفاتحه7مرات
(الهم اني اعوذ بعزتك وجلالك من شر ما اجد واحاذر)7مرات مع وضع اليد اليمين على موقع الالم
وشفاء لا يغادر سقما ان شاالله

----------


## um sheikha

بهلعكن شوي هههههههههه شريره صح 

بعد مارديت عليكن سرت اسوي الكوسا 
حشيتها من البارحه واليوم طبختها عاد ما حطيته في صحن التقديم 
النقل من الجدر مباشره 
اقربن 

 :55:  كوسا محشي بالبن  :55: 


 :55:  صحن تركوش  :55: 


 :55:  بعد التقديم  :55: 



واي استشاره ههههههه حاضرين للطيبين 
والحلقه اليايه بهلعكن بالمنسف الاردني 
تحياتي شيف ام شيخه

----------


## um sheikha

> ام جاسم وحشتيني..انا خمنت الاخيره غلويه..بس صدق تشابه غلاوي..
> افاااااا ياذا العلم بس ام جاسم توحشج والفريج الي في التجمع مالنا نصييب 
> شفتي الموقع محلاته...انا ادخل اسلي خاطري بالانتيكز والكراسي...وكل شي غاااوي..
> عطني بعد ابا اسلي خاطريه هههه
> سلرا...انا اموووت على الاشياء الطبيعيه ووايد اجربها وعيالي بدوا يتقبلونها وصرنا نورثها لبعض...
> اداوي بها كل شي واشوف نتايجها ولله الحمد طيبه...
> ممكن نفتح علالالاج شعبي مع بعض ان شاالله...
> اشهد انكن تصلحن .. وانا اول زبونه 
> ام شيخه...سلامة الغزيل تركيه...
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

> بهلعكن شوي هههههههههه شريره صح 
> 
> بعد مارديت عليكن سرت اسوي الكوسا 
> حشيتها من البارحه واليوم طبختها عاد ما حطيته في صحن التقديم 
> النقل من الجدر مباشره 
> اقربن 
> 
>  كوسا محشي بالبن 
> 
> ...



يعني مب روحي شريره 
كوسى بالبن اعرفها مو هاي اللي ييبون الباذنجانه ويحشوها تطلع محشي ملفوف 
وليش الخاشوقه الصغيره لازم تكبر اللقمه يا عنتر ولا تمك اد البلوطه 

هلا وغلا بام خليفه 
افا شجايل ما عرفتي غلا ناقصه خمس درجات وبناخر حصولج على وسام سور الحديقه الغاوي 
بما انني عينت نفسي عضوه بمجلس الاداره 
اطلب منكم كل وحده تلطش الوسام اللي يعيبها 
شكل مجلس الاداره مطول لين ما يجتمع ويجسم الاوسمه 
واخاف وحده منكم حامل وتتوحم عقب يتم بخاطرها ولا يطلع بولدها سور ولا باقة ورد

----------


## um sheikha

> يعني مب روحي شريره 
> افاااا عليج متخرجين من نفس الحوش هههههه
> كوسى بالبن اعرفها مو هاي اللي ييبون الباذنجانه ويحشوها تطلع محشي ملفوف 
> وليش الخاشوقه الصغيره لازم تكبر اللقمه يا عنتر ولا تمك اد البلوطه 
> ما شاء الله عليج يام جاسم طباخه لقطتيها وهي طايره شو دراج بالطريقه هههههه دمج عسل ياعسل 
> هلا وغلا بام خليفه 
> افا شجايل ما عرفتي غلا ناقصه خمس درجات وبناخر حصولج على وسام سور الحديقه الغاوي 
> لا لا لا ما ارضى في ام خليفه عطيها من درجتيه ما تهون عليه 
> بما انني عينت نفسي عضوه بمجلس الاداره 
> ...



ام جواهر طولتي الغيبه

----------


## xouaexo

لا اتحاولين يا ام شيخه 
انا شفتكم اتاخرتوا قلت اذكركم 
ولا انا بعدي فرحانه بتوقيعي تعبت لين ما عرفت اهكر على الموقع والطش الصور 
مدام احلام هي الريسه فانتي النائبه وانا امينة السر وام خليفه امينة الصندوق 
ها الايام ماشي ديمقراطيه وانتخابات احسن شي رزت الفيس وخدوهم بالصوت ليغلبوكم 
يا الله متى بنجسم الاوسمه 
النظام كل وحده من المجلس اتوزع لربيعاتها وبما انا كلنا ربع واصحاب 
فكل الاعضاء بيحصلون وسام عن جداره وبكل امانه وشفافيه 
سلامي لكم جميعا وتصبحون على خير

----------


## um sheikha

اشحالكن خواتي شو اصبحتن اليوم شو همة اخر الاسبوع اب ولا داون

ام جواهر 
ام حمني وطمطم
ام عبدالله 
ام منصور 
ام ميره 
دبيه 
الفراشه 
ورده بيضا

وين داركن




> لا اتحاولين يا ام شيخه 
> هههههه 
> انا شفتكم اتاخرتوا قلت اذكركم 
> ما نسيت احلام قل دخولها هالفتره واريد ارمسها عن اقتراحها 
> ولا انا بعدي فرحانه بتوقيعي تعبت لين ما عرفت اهكر على الموقع والطش الصور 
> والله انا استانست يوم شفت توقيعج 
> مدام احلام هي الريسه فانتي النائبه وانا امينة السر وام خليفه امينة الصندوق 
> ام جاسم خافي الله فيه انا بس عليه اسويلكن التجمع لا اريد اخذ منصب ولا شي 
> بينج واحلام وام خليفه 
> ...

----------


## ...الفراشة...

صباااااح الخييييييير
وين المزارعات اليوم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

هلا الفراشه ياختيه شو اسميج ام منوه 
النكات اتعب ومصيبه لو تعودنا عليها 
وين هالغيبه لعيال ما خلصوا امتحانات ولابعدهم تراني ما اعرف لنظام مدارسنا 
ما عرف غير نظام هالبيريطانين ونكاده فيهم ارضخوا لوزارة التربيه 
رافعين اخشومهم قبل ما في غير السفاره البريطانيه تامرهم وتمشيهم والوزاره ما يسوولها سالفه 

اعلومج ما شي يديد مني مناك سولفي
ولمزارعات بدا اخر الاسبوع وكلن مسير على هله ولا يتكشت اخر الاسبوع لا دورين حد

----------


## xouaexo

شو رايكم اتبردون على عماركم مع صور النوافير 

 


 


 


[IMG][/IMG] 


 


 


شو رايكم يا حلوين براد وصوت تدفق الماء يريح الاعصاب وياخذ عالم ثاني  


باجر بسير اليادي ريسوت اند سبا عندنا شاليه مشترك مع اخوان بو جاسم وها الايام ناثثه شو الفيو ماله 
يطل على النخل وبيوت اثريه وجبل وبحر انا قلتهم عطوني السطح يكفيني الاطلاله ماله

----------


## um sheikha

عجيبه يام جاسم خاطريه اركب وحده عندي بس ما فيه مجال
اريد اخلص البيت في الصيف عقب ارد اشتغل في الشتاء على الحديقه 
هاذيلا من موقع ام خليفه

عجبتني هالنافوره والمتسلقه الي على يمينه 


بسلامه وبالمبارك عليكم يام جاسم تتهنون فيه ياربي

سامحوني تراني بغيب يومين عن التجمع اريد اخلص شغلي 
المتراكم عليه.. نتلاقى يوم الاحد ان الله احيانا 
خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مرحبا أم شيخة ولدي الكبير بأول ثانوي واسمه حميد 
نادوني بأم حميد 
ونحنا تو التأسيسي بادي الامتحانات
وبقية المراحل بعدهم
على فكرة انا مدرسة تأسيسي
وانشاء الله اليديد بنزله يوم بيخلص دوام الطلاب
شكرا عالسؤال

----------


## سلرا

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلرا 
السلام عليكن خواتيه شحالكن عساكن بخير ه 
هلا بم عفرا 
سبحان الله اتذكريني بوحده من هلنا خااااااااااااطرها طيب ما تخيرين عنها الله الشاهد 
ومادري ليش اتخيلج مثلها بالاحرى شكلها 
اقول ام شيخه افا والله يا ختيه انتى ما عندج مره في البيت ذوبيها وغرغري منها حق التهاب الحلج وحتى تركيه لا خليت منها شربيها شويه من ماي المره انا عيالي من الاربعين اعودهم على ادويتنا الشعبيه 
فدييتج كيف ما عندي هذا مورث من يدتيه فديتها لازم المره والصبره والخيله والزموتا والزعتر 
يكون في صيدلية البيت .. امايه البارحه تخبرني بس والله اني ما اعرف وين اضرب راسي تركيه من يتها الحراره وهي لابده في حضني وعفاج الله صياح على ادناة الدون وغير مسؤوليات ثانيه الله المستعان ان شاء الله من قريت الي كتبتيه نقعتها يزاج الله خير 
والله ما في افيد منها هالدويه النا ولعيالنا عندي شيخه فديتها يوم تيها ليهده وانكون عند يدتيه تنعتها على شي منهن 
ترانى مريم نور النسخه الاماراتيه والي تبنه من ادويه شعبيه او وصفات حاظرين والتجربه خير برهان والله الشافي المعافي
ههههه يزاج الله خير مالنا غناه عنج 
انزين خبريني تركيه بزور ترضع ما تروم تتنفس استخدمت كل الي يفتح خشمها ما طاع يفتح 
وقامت ياويلي ترضع وما تروم تتنفس فاااا ترضع شوي وتفج صدري وتاخذ نفس وترجع ترضع 
ويوم ما تروم اتم اتصيح شو اسوي بخشمها وعطيني بالمقادر جان عندج حل 
تراني ما عندي من الذاكره الي شي بسيط يالله يالله اجمع 

الاجابه 


فديتج يا ام شيخه ونحن ما جمعنا هالجمع الطيب الا لانه قلوبنا متوالفه على الخير وحسن النيه والأرواح جنود مجندة فما تعارف منها ائتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف

والله يجمعنا وياكم في جنات الفردوس ان شاء الله 

فديتج ما عليها شر تركيه ان شاء الله وطهور ويقولج زين الزجام للكبار والصغار لانه يخلص الجسم من البكتيريا والسوائل الزايده 

المهم قبل ما ترضعينها بدقايق بخي في خشمها وهيه سالمه بخاخ الماي والملح خاص للاطفال حسب العمر من الصيدليههالبخاخ يخلى السائل المخاطي يلين عشان تقدر تتنفس براحه وفيه شفاطه خاصه للانف انا كنت استخدمها لعيالي في هالحالات بعد ما بخ الماي والملح بدقيقه اشفط لهم البترول من خشومهم ههههه لانهم ما يعرفون يستنفرونه يوم هم صغار فيساعد على تنظيف لخشم منه ويسهل التنفس 
وباج تفركين صدرقها بزيت السمسم الدافي فليل وذوبيلها لبان وكركم وعسل وشوي مره في ماي دافي لو تشرب شوي منه بينظف صدرها من البلغم 

والصراحه انا اسوي لعيالي يوم تيهم هالحاله اقطع بصل صغار وخلطه بزيت الزيت اذا عندهم حساسيه واذا ما عندهم احط بصل مع فكس في قاعه ريولهم وادلغم يوم هم رقود ويصبحون صدورهم نظيفه من البلغم وهذا مجرب الحمد لله 
ولا تعطينها موز او برتقال او حمضيات لما يكون فيها بلغم لانه يزيده خليها على الروب ولو تخلطينه بشوي ثوم ممتاز بعد حق يخفف البلغم والكحه 

واي استفسار من عيوني

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مساااااااااااااء المحبة على الناس الطيبة*
*صاحبات الحدائق الرائعة*
*بدون تخصيص*
*اعذروني لعدم مشاركتي انا متابعة عن بعد*
*بس أثر ..صدمة جهاز الرنين وأشياء أخرى ما تشجعني أشارك*
*ما ادري منو مركب الستلايت الهندي .............*
*حاولت أغير جو...بس الحمد لله على النعمة*

*وبفتح باب العتاب الي يحب يشارك يتفضل*

----------


## xouaexo

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *مساااااااااااااء المحبة على الناس الطيبة*
> *صاحبات الحدائق الرائعة*
> *بدون تخصيص*
> *اعذروني لعدم مشاركتي انا متابعة عن بعد*
> *بس أثر ..صدمة جهاز الرنين وأشياء أخرى ما تشجعني أشارك*
> *ما ادري منو مركب الستلايت الهندي .............*
> *حاولت أغير جو...بس الحمد لله على النعمة*
> ...



ما اتشوفين شر يا احلام 
راضين فيج على جميع المحطات وباختلاف الترددات 
نحن معا بالسراء والضراء 
اشربي لج عصير فرش من موضوعي اليديد اتريا ام شيخه اتحط الرابط ماله 
استوا تقليد سنوي 

اشحالج يا سارا نور 
صج وصفاتج ما اتخرش المايه 
تدرين انني لين الحين ما سويت كيكة الجزر انتظر بقيتها ما حطيتي الطريقه بس المقادير

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير اشحالكن 
حبيت اسلم عليكن واسمحلي ع قله المشاركات بسبب الشغل في البيت والمطبخ وتعليم الخدامه وعلمناها وماواحالنا انعلمها شردت والله يكون في العون والحمدلله ع كل حال وسلامي الكن كلكن 
ام شيخه عليج بالعافيه الكوسا باللبن 
احلام الحمدلله ع السلامه والله كريم 
ساره صدقتي في الوصفات الشعبيه كلها فيها الفايده

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*صباح الخير*

*أم شيخة*

*سلامتها تركية وما تشوف شر ...شو صحتها الحين؟*

*أم جاسم*

*يزاج الله خير ... صور النوافير وايد روعة ما شا الله*

*وحبيت أسأل عن شي لفت انتباهي وعيبني*

**

*طريقة تنسيق المتسلق على الجدار ..وايد مرتبة وحلوة كيف تستوي جذه*

* وانا بانتظار الصور...وطمنينا على حمدان بعد التطعيم؟*


*متزن روزه*

*الله يعينج على الشغل وربي يفك همج*

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

السلام عليكم 

مشكورين كل اللي سألوا عني 

والله ما يمنعني عنكم الا الشديد القوي 

للحين الخدامه ما وصلت اخاف بيطرشون لي بنت رئيس الفلبين و انا ما ادري اخر شي قالول لي بعد اسبوع 

و الطبيخ حدث ولا حرج 

و اللي زاد الطين بله اليهال مرضوا واحد ورا الثاني اول فطوم يابتها من المدرسه و بعدين عبدالرحمن و هالاسبوع امون والحمد الله اليوم اشوفها احسن 

والله الحديقه صار لي يمكن شهر ما طلعت اشوفها 

و اسمحولي عالغيبه انشاء الله فتره و بتعدي

----------


## xouaexo

حيا الله روزا الله يعينج دوم الشغالات جذيه 
انا نفس الشي شغالاتي الثنتين سافروا وتميت بدون شغاله وانا مربيه ومسويه عمليه ومدارس 

هلا وغلا بام حمني الفلبينيات مكبرين راسهم انا ربيعتي مهلة فيزة شغالتها انتهت وجددتها مرتين ايام الازمه وانا وصلت قبل يوم من لا تنتهي الفبزا وبعد غرمونا لين ما سرنا راك وجددناها 
وعفانا الله منهم بليدين وباردين وفيهم علل الدنيا لا اتخليني افتح محطة زي تي في 

احلام سهل تشترين الشبك الخشبي الجاهز او اتفصلين اللي فتحاته كبيره 
بعدين الحبايه بتمشي وتشبك على نفس الشبك وانتي ترتبيها اذا طلعت عن الخط

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*هلا بأم عبد الرحمن...لج وحشه والله*
*الشغالات أحسهم صاروا مثل الهم وجودهم وعدمه*
*وتحملي عالصغارية ربي يحفظهم*
*قريب بحط صورة الكركديه  من بذورج الغالية*

*****

*أم جاسم* 

*فكرت...بس حسيت ان ترتيب الحباية صعب الا اذا في نوع محدد*
*بجرب إن شا الله على بداية موسم الزراعة* 




> السلاااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شحالكن ربكن بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> هاذي شيرت العنب الي خبرتكن عنها 
> 
> *ما شا الله هذي الأم*
> 
> *محلاتها وهي معرشه*





> المفاجئه الحلوه كانت هاااااااذي 
> 
> 
> عنقود العنب 
> 
> 
> وهاذي شيرة العنب الثانيه .. صيف والا شتاء الورق العنب شغال عندنا ههههه 
> يعني ان مااحملت كلنا ورقها هاذي فايدة شجرة العنب 
> 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*أفكار عجبتني وانا اتمشى على كورنيش جوجل*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *سبحان الله يا ام اميرة*[/COLOR]
> 
> *ورودج حلوة تشبه ورود الفينكا*
> 
> *هل فيها ريحة حلوة...لأن الفينكا ريحتها مب شي*


*ربي يوفقج*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*أم خليفة وأم شيخة وهانزاد وأم سارا وأم جاسم وأم ميثة وأم أميرة والفراشة وأم عبد الله وأم عبد الرحمن*
*وكل الحلوات*

*صبحكم الله بالخير و* * عسل وقشطة*





> انا وايد احبج احلام وايد وايد 
> 
> *الله يحبج زود وزود*
> 
> انتى قلتي الي في خاطري اقوله وكلمج ميه ميه صح هذا مكان تجمعها 
> وانا توقعت تواجدها من نوع السماد الي حطيته ما اعرف اذا هذا استنتاجك بس هالدوده الجميله قدرها عندي كبير من فوايدها للزراعه يلا شدوا الهمه كل وحده تسير ادور في حديقتها والي تسوي كمبوست الديدان لها منى هديه كيكه الجزر الي تحبها ام جاسم ههههههههههههههه


*بصراحة انا تفاجأت من مكان وجودها عندي...وكيف تكاثرت.. بس اعتقد مثل ما قلتي السماد وبعض بقايا الخضروات انا كنت ادفنها في الأرض*
*وانا ارتقب النتايج الحقيقية مع منتصف الموسم القادم إن الله أحيانا*




> *اكمل وياج الجولة الجميلة يا أم شيخة*
> 
> الحين ني للترقيد الهوائي نصيحه ام جواهر الله يشفيها ياربي 
> *على فكرة أنا في طور التشافي بإذن الله..مع زيت حبة البركة وبلا أدوية وأبر المستشفيات*
> **
> هذا شكله بعد ما فتحت الكيس عنه ثاني يوم 
> 
> 
> بعد ما زرعتها في حوض اكبر وخلطت رمل مع بيتاموس وفيتامين 
> ...





> شو رايكم برحله بحريه بعيد عن الحر والرطوبه 
> 
> 
> * رحلة حلوووووووووووووة وايد حبيتها خصب*
> *بس ممكن اعرف شوية تفاصي عن رحلتكم*
> *في اي شهر سرتوا..ودرجة الحرارة؟؟*
> 
>  
> 
> ...








> اشكر جزيل الشكر اختي الغاليه احلام الماسه لانها ردت على سؤالي الخاص عن الشجر الي يطرد الحشرات
> 
> وحبيت احط الرساله في الموظوع عشان نرفعه 
> 
> وحبيت اشجع خواتي على انهم يحطو الردود الخاصه في المواظيع الخاصه بتاجره او صاحبه الموظوع


 
*العفو الغالية ..كل وردات التجمع بيفيدونج عن اي شي في خاطرج*
*ونتريا مشاركاتج الجميلة عن زراعتج*

----------


## xouaexo

احلام ها الرحله كانت العام الاول في اجازة نص السنه 
اعتقد شركة خصب للسياحه عندهم يخوت ولنجات 
نحن اخترنا اللنج لانج اتكونين اقرب للبحر وتقدرين تلمسين الدولفين بايدج 
وهذاك مطعم القفل الشعبي وحمام السباحه تابع لاسراء للشقق الفندقيه 
رحله رائعه موجوده تفاصيلها في زاد المسافر لبنتي فراشة ابو ظبي

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساء الخير جميعا
اختي احلام لقيت المس دوده ويش اسوي فيها احطها بكرتون او علبه بلاستك
اخليها في الحوش والا ادخلها الثلاجه وبعدين سؤال يطرح نفسه كيف اتكاثر وهي وحده (فوق 18 سنه)

ان شاء الله تردين قبل المغرب والله اني ارجف رجف اخرتها نصيد دود

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مساء الخير جميعا
> اختي احلام لقيت المس دوده ويش اسوي فيها احطها بكرتون او علبه بلاستك
> اخليها في الحوش والا ادخلها الثلاجه وبعدين سؤال يطرح نفسه كيف اتكاثر وهي وحده (فوق 18 سنه)
> 
> ان شاء الله تردين قبل المغرب والله اني ارجف رجف اخرتها نصيد دود


 
الله يفرح قلبك

ضحكتيني

اولا تأكدي انها نفس الدودة المعنية....وين لقيتيها؟؟
وش قصدك بفوق 18 سنة؟؟؟

اذا حبيتي تستفيدين منها حطيها بكرتون في بقايا خضار مثل خس وملفوف ....وعطيها شو تراب وغطيها...بطلع لك سماد استفيدي منها واضيفيه للشتلات الي تبغينها تستفيد

طمنيني....كيف شكل الدودة؟؟؟

----------


## laila226

[ اللهمِ آرزقني‘ بالزوجَ اللذي‘ هوِ خيرْ ليِ‘ واناآ خيرِ لهِ
في ديننآِ ودنيآنآِ ومعآشنآ وعآقبهِ أمرنآِ عآجله وآجلهًِ ]

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> احلام ها الرحله كانت العام الاول في اجازة نص السنه 
> 
> 
> اعتقد شركة خصب للسياحه عندهم يخوت ولنجات 
> نحن اخترنا اللنج لانج اتكونين اقرب للبحر وتقدرين تلمسين الدولفين بايدج 
> وهذاك مطعم القفل الشعبي وحمام السباحه تابع لاسراء للشقق الفندقيه  
> رحله رائعه موجوده تفاصيلها في زاد المسافر لبنتي فراشة ابو ظبي


 
اذكر سرت قبل سنتين وكنا بنأجر يخت بس كانت المشكلة في اليهال الي كانوا ويانا وايد ما شا الله
غيرنا راينا ويلسنا على شاطي خور نجد
وعندي كم صورة من التلفون للذكرى 
*لا يغركم حجم الشنيوب هذا طوله نص الصبع*

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مساء الخير جميعا
> اختي احلام لقيت المس دوده ويش اسوي فيها احطها بكرتون او علبه بلاستك
> اخليها في الحوش والا ادخلها الثلاجه وبعدين سؤال يطرح نفسه كيف اتكاثر وهي وحده (فوق 18 سنه)
> 
> ان شاء الله تردين قبل المغرب والله اني ارجف رجف اخرتها نصيد دود


نصيحه مني يا همسه 
اتصورين الكائن اللي تعتقدين انه دوده 
حتى الخبيرات سارا واحلام يشيكون عليه عن يطلع مب دوده يطلع بيبي ثعبان 
وانا اخلي مسؤوليتي من الحين خلي سارا واحلام يغرمون ويدفعون لج مقابل 
الصدمه النفسيه والخرعه اذا طلع انج زاخه حنيش تتحريه دودة سارا واحلام 
وقد اعذر من انذر

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير
اختي احلام انا متاكده من المس لاني قبل كذا لقيتها وقتلتها(الي مايعرفك يقتلك) وشكلها ياطويلة العمر
لونها احمر كانها مسلوخه ولافه مثل الاشارب حوالين ارقبتها (اعرف اوصف)
بكرا ان شاء الله عندي شغل بزراعتي وتقليب تربه والدود الي الاقيه واتبناه بيني وبين ام جاسم من عندي اغلا منها بعدي هي تحب الاوسمه وتكره الدود
شفتي يام جاسم لو انها دوده وحده لاقصها نصين بيني وبينك (مستر بن)
على فكره كانت عندي شيرة لبلاب طولها حوالي مترين تخلصت منها بعد ماسمعت من عمي وابوي
ان الثعابين تحبها وادور عليها
ياربي كيف اتكاثر؟؟
استغفر الله والحمد لله 
تصبحون على خير

----------


## سلرا

> نصيحه مني يا همسه 
> اتصورين الكائن اللي تعتقدين انه دوده 
> حتى الخبيرات سارا واحلام يشيكون عليه عن يطلع مب دوده يطلع بيبي ثعبان 
> وانا اخلي مسؤوليتي من الحين خلي سارا واحلام يغرمون ويدفعون لج مقابل 
> الصدمه النفسيه والخرعه اذا طلع انج زاخه حنيش تتحريه دودة سارا واحلام 
> وقد اعذر من انذر


هههههههههههههههههه والله انج عسل يا ام جاسم حنيش مره وحده لا لا عيل لازم تصورينه حبيبتي همس صدقها ام جاسماخاف يطلع عكس الدوده اللطيفه ونبتلش والدوده مواصفاتها لونها احمر على بنى ويي منها مخطط برمادي ويكون طولها اقصى حد طولالصبع او شوي اطول مب اكثر عن جيه واختى احلام حطت صورتها في موضوع كمبوست الديدان 

بس يا الغاليه لا تحطينها في الثلاجه بتموت بتستوى دوده محنطه حطيها مثل ماتفظلت اختى احلام في كرتون وفيه قصاصات ورق وجرايد وشوي تراب وبقايا قشور الفواكه والخضار ورشيها بشوي ماى قويه بس تبليل لانها تحب الاماكن الرطبه انا مره رشيها شوي ماي زياده وماتو نصهم فكتفيت بالرش بختين ماى تكفي كل يومين

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن صبايا التجمع 
شحالكن ربكن بخير 

خواتي يزاكن الله خير 
وحده من الاخوات منزله موضوع تسأل وهذا سؤالها 
نزلته اهنيه 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> شحالكم بنات الحمدلله انا قريب بسكن بيتي ان شء الله
> 
> بس ابا ازرع البيت من الحين
> 
> بس ماعرف شو اختار من الاشجار
> 
> ...


حي الله ام عفرا شحالج وشحال عفرا ربكم بخير 
سامحيني في السؤال حسيت من كلام ام جاسم انه عفرا وحيدتج 
ومره قلتي مع كل اعيالي فا اتلخبتط ت الصراحه ويعني خمنت ان عندج الله يحفظهم لج اولاد وعفرا يمكن البنت الوحيده

----------


## diya

السموحه خواتي تاخرت ارد لكم 
واشكر كل الي شجعوني وحيوني في التجمع السابق واقول النعم فيكم وفي خبراتكم تبارك الرحمن
انشغلت بالامتحانات >>>بدعها ما خلصت للاسف 
وحلفة تخرج بنتي من خامس >>>>>> تصدقون عاد خامس ويتخرجون !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
المهم مع انشغالي ما نسيت اصور نبتاتي الحلوات وان شاء الله اراويكم 
واشكر كل الشكر للاخت احلا الماسه لانها ساعتدتني في اني ابدى هواتي من اول ويديد مو بس بالزرع بالنصيحه المفيده بعد 
فتسلمين الغلا وايد وايد

----------


## سلرا

> السلام عليكن صبايا التجمع 
> شحالكن ربكن بخير 
> 
> خواتي يزاكن الله خير 
> وحده من الاخوات منزله موضوع تسأل وهذا سؤالها 
> نزلته اهنيه 
> 
> 
> حي الله ام عفرا شحالج وشحال عفرا ربكم بخير 
> ...


هلا حبيبتي ام شيخه نعم غناتى انا عندى الله يحفظهم اولاد وعقب فتره كانت كل المحاولات للحصول على بنيه تبوء بالفشلبس الحمد لله اخيرا شرفت عفاري الدلوعه وتعرفين فرحت الام الي ما عنده بنت يبا بنت والى ماعنده ولد يبا الولد النفس البشريه الله يرزق كل محروم يا رب عاد يا الغاليه عفاري دلوعه الكل وخوانها لولاد اكثر عنى مدلعينها يختى ومستويه بزيا لو الصحه تساعد جان يبنالنا منافسيين لكن الوقت الحالي صعب طمنينا على تركيه عساها بخير الحين

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> نصيحه مني يا همسه 
> اتصورين الكائن اللي تعتقدين انه دوده 
> حتى الخبيرات سارا واحلام يشيكون عليه عن يطلع مب دوده يطلع بيبي ثعبان 
> حلللللللللللللوة منك على أد سنك يا أم جاسم
> وانا اخلي مسؤوليتي من الحين خلي سارا واحلام يغرمون ويدفعون لج مقابل 
> الصدمه النفسيه والخرعه اذا طلع انج زاخه حنيش تتحريه دودة سارا واحلام 
> وقد اعذر من انذر





*تدرين*
*انت عسل مصفى من ربوع سمر جبال راس الخيمة الشامخة يا أم جاسم*




> مساء الخير
> اختي احلام انا متاكده من المس لاني قبل كذا لقيتها وقتلتها(الي مايعرفك يقتلك) وشكلها ياطويلة العمر
> لونها احمر كانها مسلوخه ولافه مثل الاشارب حوالين ارقبتها (اعرف اوصف)*( لزوم الشياكة يا همس)*
> بكرا ان شاء الله عندي شغل بزراعتي وتقليب تربه والدود الي الاقيه واتبناه بيني وبين ام جاسم من عندي اغلا منها بعدي هي تحب الاوسمه وتكره الدود
> شفتي يام جاسم لو انها دوده وحده لاقصها نصين بيني وبينك (مستر بن)*(هذا العشم فيج يا همس والإيثار )*
> على فكره كانت عندي شيرة لبلاب طولها حوالي مترين تخلصت منها بعد ماسمعت من عمي وابوي
> ان الثعابين تحبها وادور عليها
> ياربي كيف اتكاثر؟؟
> 
> ...


*على فكرة حبيت أفيدكم خصوصا الي يسكنون البيوت اليديدة*
*رشوا البيت بين فترة وفترة بسم او مبيدات وممكن تستعينون بالبلدية خاصة لقتل الحشرات وركزوا على الزوايا وحوالي الأشجار للوقاية من ضرر الحشرات* 
*وبعدين في قتلهم أجر*
*خصوصا الحيات والفيران والعقارب والبرص أو حسب التسميات الي يسمونها مثل الطيطار او البوبثن او البريعصي لأن قتلها من السنة*
*وأتمنى تتفضلون تقرون هالموضوع*
.
.
.
*الفواسق الخمس*





> هههههههههههههههههه والله انج عسل يا ام جاسم حنيش مره وحده لا لا عيل لازم تصورينه حبيبتي همس صدقها ام جاسماخاف يطلع عكس الدوده اللطيفه ونبتلش والدوده مواصفاتها لونها احمر على بنى ويي منها مخطط برمادي ويكون طولها اقصى حد طولالصبع او شوي اطول مب اكثر عن جيه واختى احلام حطت صورتها في موضوع كمبوست الديدان 
> *الي عندي ناعمات مثل الخيوط (سوء تغذية)وانا الحين في طور تسمينهم*
> 
> بس يا الغاليه لا تحطينها في الثلاجه بتموت بتستوى دوده محنطه حطيها مثل ماتفظلت اختى احلام في كرتون وفيه قصاصات ورق وجرايد وشوي تراب وبقايا قشور الفواكه والخضار ورشيها بشوي ماى قويه بس تبليل لانها تحب الاماكن الرطبه انا مره رشيها شوي ماي زياده وماتو نصهم فكتفيت بالرش بختين ماى تكفي كل يومين


*انا مخصصه لهم مساحة متر*متر يسرحون ويمرحون فيها واضيف لهم احيانا بقايا غسيل الخضروات او الدياي عشان يتغذون منها ويم ابغي استفيد منهم اخذ منهم شوي بالشيول واضيفهم للاشجار المحتاجة للتغذية*
*والحمد لله لا في حشرات ولا ريحة ولا شي*

****
*والله يبارك لج في عفرا واخوانها*




> السلام عليكن صبايا التجمع 
> 
> شحالكن ربكن بخير 
> 
> *بنعمة وفضل من رب العالمين*
> *شحالج وشحال تركوش وشواخ* 
> 
> حي الله ام عفرا شحالج وشحال عفرا ربكم بخير 
> سامحيني في السؤال حسيت من كلام ام جاسم انه عفرا وحيدتج 
> ومره قلتي مع كل اعيالي فا اتلخبتط ت الصراحه ويعني خمنت ان عندج الله يحفظهم لج اولاد وعفرا يمكن البنت الوحيده







> السموحه خواتي تاخرت ارد لكم 
> واشكر كل الي شجعوني وحيوني في التجمع السابق واقول النعم فيكم وفي خبراتكم تبارك الرحمن
> انشغلت بالامتحانات >>>بدعها ما خلصت للاسف 
> وحلفة تخرج بنتي من خامس >>>>>> تصدقون عاد خامس ويتخرجون !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *مبرووك تخرجها وعقبال الجامعة يا رب*
> المهم مع انشغالي ما نسيت اصور نبتاتي الحلوات وان شاء الله اراويكم 
> واشكر كل الشكر للاخت احلا الماسه لانها ساعتدتني في اني ابدى هواتي من اول ويديد مو بس بالزرع بالنصيحه المفيده بعد 
> فتسلمين الغلا وايد وايد


*ربي يسلمج ويحفظج وتاكدي انا وجودي مع صديقاتي في هالتجمع شجعني وطورني في هالهواية الرائعة يدا بيد وكل يوم أتعلم من كل وحدة شي يديد*
*يعني انا تلميذة في هالتجمع*

----------


## ريـــــــماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

على طاري عسل السمر غايته احينه ها موسمه خصوصا براس الخيمه 

عسلهم لذييييييييييييذ اللي يبا غرشه يحجز من الحين لان الكميه محدوده 

مسائكن عسل عزيزاتي انا متابعتنكن من بعيد لبعيد من قلة الشغل استويت هيازه هههه

لا دراسه ولا ريل ولا شغل الحمد لله على كل حال كككك 

احلام قريت لج رد من الردود تسألين عن الصبار اذا تبين شتله انا حاضره 

بطرشلج اللي تبينه وبعد يابولي بذور الشوع اللي تبا فالها طيب بطرشلها 

عندي صورة لشجره ما ضنتي حد منكم زارعنها ( اوني اشوقكم ) بنزلها جريب بس ادعولي بالنشاط هههههه

اتمسيتوا بخير يا جمعة الخير 

احبكم فالله ( :

----------


## ميراميره

اختي احلام ... الورود مافيهم ريحه وهم في الحقيقه صغار في الحجم.. بس في الصور يبينن كبار

وانا ما عجبوني لان الساق لهم رفيعه ومره يطيحون يمين ومره يسار


خواتي اتمنى محد يزعل مني ...(((اذا احد منكم سال وانا ما رديت))))... لاني انا ما ادخل التجمع كل يوم

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> *هلا هلا*
> *وعليكم السلاااااااااااااام وين هالغيبة؟؟*
> 
> على طاري عسل السمر غايته احينه ها موسمه خصوصا براس الخيمه 
> 
> عسلهم لذييييييييييييذ اللي يبا غرشه يحجز من الحين لان الكميه محدوده 
> 
> ...





> اختي احلام ... الورود مافيهم ريحه وهم في الحقيقه صغار في الحجم.. بس في الصور يبينن كبار
> 
> *هذيل ينفعن تزرعينهم في الزوايا او في الاحواض متجمعات مع بعض*
> 
> وانا ما عجبوني لان الساق لهم رفيعه ومره يطيحون يمين ومره يسار
> 
> *يدلعون* 
> 
> 
> خواتي اتمنى محد يزعل مني ...(((اذا احد منكم سال وانا ما رديت))))... لاني انا ما ادخل التجمع كل يوم


*شعارنا في التجمع التمس لأخيك سبعين عذرا...*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*ألقاكم على خير...بغيب يومين إن شا الله*

----------


## laila226

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## xouaexo

حيا الله ريماني 
الشوع هي شجرة البان 
يا ظبية البان ترعى في خمائله 
ليهنك اليوم ان القلب مرعاك وشطر نسيته واخره وليس يرويك الا مدمعي الباكي 

انا ابا ازرع شوع ريحته خنينه يوم اتورين فيه النار 
الله متى بترجع ايام البرد ايام الشتي

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ياعزيزاتي اشحالكن والله اشتقتلكن وحشتني والشكر موصول لكل من سئل عني والله يعينا يارب

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير

احلام كنتوا تتكلمون كن الدود وان بشارك معاكم بهي الصور لان ما عني ديدان عندي ؟؟؟؟













سمحولي اذا ازعجتكم الصور بس ام شيخه تقول الحشرات والحيوانات جزء من الحديقه

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير للجميع 
ميراميرة حرام عليج حنيش مره وحده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو انتي ماتخافين ؟

----------


## xouaexo

> صباح الخير
> 
> احلام كنتوا تتكلمون كن الدود وان بشارك معاكم بهي الصور لان ما عني ديدان عندي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ما عندج ديدان شو تبين في الديدان وانتي عندج ها الدوده العملاقه 
ما اتعرفنا على حنيشج الاليف شو اسمه ومن اي فصيله 
لا وبيته سقفه كرتون من نسمة هوا بيطير
اقول ميرا السموحه كنت عازمه نفسي وجروب التجمع عندكم لكننا كنسلنا العمر مش بعزقه يا اختي 

مقولة كونفوشيوس ام شيخه عن تناغم الطبيعه الفويسقات لا تدخل من ضمنه

----------


## ميراميره

ام جاسم هذا نوعه بيثون من الانواع التي لاتوجد بها سم ولكن من النوع العاصر وهوه من افريقيا .... والاولاد كانوا شارينه من المدرسه يوم البازار من 4 سنوات وكان صغير وكانوا حاطينه في الصاله بس انا ما بغيته يتم داخل البيت واخر شي كان مكانه في الحديقه ... وسقف البوكس زجاج بس الكرتون عن الشمس

وانا اقول لهم تبرعوا فيه لحديقة الحيوان بس منوه يسمع كلامي .... 

واذا بتون حياكم الله بنطرشه جميرا في اماكن تستضيف الحيوانات في حال اصحابه مشغوله او بسافر عشان خاطركم بنحجزله فندق

بس انتوا عزموا

----------


## xouaexo

[QUOTE=ميراميره;32402093]ام جاسم هذا نوعه بيثون من الانواع التي لاتوجد بها سم ولكن من النوع العاصر وهوه من افريقيا .... والاولاد كانوا شارينه من المدرسه يوم البازار من 4 سنوات وكان صغير وكانوا حاطينه في الصاله بس انا ما بغيته يتم داخل البيت واخر شي كان مكانه في الحديقه ... وسقف البوكس زجاج بس الكرتون عن الشمس

وانا اقول لهم تبرعوا فيه لحديقة الحيوان بس منوه يسمع كلامي .... 

واذا بتون حياكم الله بنطرشه جميرا في اماكن تستضيف الحيوانات في حال اصحابه مشغوله او بسافر عشان خاطركم بنحجزله فندق

بس انتوا عزموا[/QUOT 

حيا الله سيد بايثون ولد عم الاناكوندا 
شو رايج الثعبان يتم في البيت ونحن تحجزون النا الافتر نون تي في زعبيل سراي ولا اتلانتيس 
وما على الكريم شرط يا ميرا

----------


## ميراميره

[QUOTE=xouaexo;32406297]


> ام جاسم 
> 
> رايج الثعبان يتم في البيت ونحن تحجزون النا الافتر نون تي في زعبيل سراي ولا اتلانتيس 
> وما على الكريم شرط يا ميرا




اوكي تم انتوا امروا وانا حاضره

----------


## ...الفراشة...

صباااح الخير زهرات التجمع

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## xouaexo

صباح النور فراشة التجمع النشيطه 
علومج يا الغلا 
هلووووو ليتل استيب 
اليكم نشرة الاخبار 
تذكرون الليلي اكيد الذاكره والله عنها بنشط ذاكرتكم شوي 

 


 


 


 

اكيد الحين تذكرت يا سمبا ماضي اجدادك العظام 
المهم يا مزارعات يا كرام 
خلص الموسم ونقلته للظل ما بقى منه الا الاوراق الخضراء 
التي اخذت في الاصفرار تدريجيا وانا اقوم بريها في ساعاتها الاخيره 
واذا بها تكافاني بصيلات جديده نمت تحت امها الحنون وما ان تبدا بالظهور ساصورها لكم 
لتفرحوا معي 
وكذلك نقلت الجوري المتسلق والروز والديزي للظل وبدا يستعيد صحته وقريبا ستشاهدون صورهم الجديده 
اما السجاد فانتقل الى العالم الاخر وظهر مكانه الوينكا الذي كان مزروعا في نفس المكان وقطعته للتغيير 
سبحان الله الوهاب

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامزارعات اشحالكن 
ام ميره ماشاءالله وقادره تقعدين في البيت والثعبان موجود عندكم انا اشوفه في التلفزيون اسكره ع طول 
هلا ياام جاسم صدقج الشمس ماشاءالله مامخليه ورده كله بادي ينحرق ويموت 
احلام شوه صحتج انشاءالله بخير 
ام شيخه وينج قاطه 
واجمل التحيات والاشواق لكل المزارعات

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساء الخير والفل الجيزاني 





اختي ام جاسم ماشاء الله تبارك الله ورداتك حلوات وبالذات الاورنج انا مثلك فرحانه بيسميني لانه 
اول مره يطلع ازهار





احلام سعيده
اللهم ارزقني صلاح النيه والذريه
وحسن العمل وحسن الخاتمه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


رائع أن نجد من يذكرنا بالله
سلمت ايدج





> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> احلام كنتوا تتكلمون كن الدود وان بشارك معاكم بهي الصور لان ما عني ديدان عندي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هلا هلا*
*نحن ما اتفقنا على هذا*
*لكن ممكن نعتبره جزء من حدائق الأدغال*
*يختيه ..تخلصوا منه ولا ودوه حديقة حيوانات عوافي توها صغيرة ومبتدأة* 





> ما عندج ديدان شو تبين في الديدان وانتي عندج ها الدوده العملاقه 
> 
> ما اتعرفنا على حنيشج الاليف شو اسمه ومن اي فصيله 
> لا وبيته سقفه كرتون من نسمة هوا بيطير
> اقول ميرا السموحه كنت عازمه نفسي وجروب التجمع عندكم لكننا كنسلنا العمر مش بعزقه يا اختي 
> 
> مقولة كونفوشيوس ام شيخه عن تناغم الطبيعه الفويسقات لا تدخل من ضمنه





*عجبتني فويسقات يا أم جاسم*







> صباااح الخير زهرات التجمع


*صباح النور يا فراشة*
*إن شا الله تكونين بصحة وعافية*




> 


*ونعم الدعاء*




> صباح النور فراشة التجمع النشيطه 
> 
> علومج يا الغلا 
> هلووووو ليتل استيب 
> اليكم نشرة الاخبار 
> تذكرون الليلي اكيد الذاكره والله عنها بنشط ذاكرتكم شوي 
> 
>  
> 
> ...





*حلوين هاللونين مع بعض وخصوصا انت حاطتنهم في حوض جميل بعد*
*يسلم لنا ذوقج*
*انا طلعو عندي بصيلات الليلي واسقيهم كل يوم بس شكلهن قزمات*
*لأنه مب موسمهن*

*بحط لج صورهم*




> مرحبا يامزارعات اشحالكن 
> ام ميره ماشاءالله وقادره تقعدين في البيت والثعبان موجود عندكم انا اشوفه في التلفزيون اسكره ع طول 
> هلا ياام جاسم صدقج الشمس ماشاءالله مامخليه ورده كله بادي ينحرق ويموت 
> احلام شوه صحتج انشاءالله بخير 
> ام شيخه وينج قاطه 
> واجمل التحيات والاشواق لكل المزارعات


*هلا براعية الرزانه والذوق كله*
*انا 100% بس طلع عندي فوبيا بسبب الفحوصات*
*قررت اعالج طبيعي* 
*ربي يحفظج*
******



*آخر أخبار غدير*

*سافرت مع بنوتاتها تالا ولين*
*الله يردهم بالسلامة*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مساء الخير والفل الجيزاني 
> *هلا صباح النور وريحة الفل*
> *رائعة ورداتج يا همس مثلج*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*آمين يا رب*

*انت من اي منطقة يا همس في السعودية...وين مقيمة الحين >>>>فضوول*

----------


## xouaexo

صباح الفل والكادي 
كيفك روزا علوم دار الزين 
حيا الله احلام 
شفتي ضلاعتي وتمكني من اللغه 
كنت الاولى على قسم الادبي براس الخيمه 
احلام البصيلات متلاصقين مثل التوائم السياميه نفججهم عن بعض ولا انخليهم لاصقين ياخذون حب وحنان من بعض 

حيا الله همسه روعه الفل وايد احبه 
لكني زارعه ياسمين ومخليه شغالتي كل يوم تقطف لي وتحطه في مله واصب عليه ماي 
بنتي تحب ريحة الماي الميسمن مفكره اصبه في بخاخ انظف فيه ويعطر الاثاث واو فكره رائعه 

صجها احلام شو ها ياسمين وردي 

ام شيخه وينج مطرشه لج رساله عاجله على الخاص من ثلاث ايام 
ام خليفه الغاليه اين انت ولهنا عليج 
ام حمني ولميعه وحشتونا وغدير اتسير واترد بالسلامه جان ما سارت احسن 
المزارعات الحسناوات بدون حصر بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ...الفراشة...

متابعة بصمت

----------


## xouaexo

> متابعة بصمت


حكيمه يا فراشه 
من كثر لغطه كثرت اخطائه 
تابعي بصمت وخذي علومنا وبتستوين احسن منا

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صباح الفل والكادي 
> كيفك روزا علوم دار الزين 
> حيا الله احلام 
> شفتي ضلاعتي وتمكني من اللغه 
> كنت الاولى على قسم الادبي براس الخيمه 
> 
> وااااااو بصراحة فاجأتيني
> 
> احلام البصيلات متلاصقين مثل التوائم السياميه نفججهم عن بعض ولا انخليهم لاصقين ياخذون حب وحنان من بعض 
> ...





> متابعة بصمت


*ذكرتيني بوحدة اسمها الصمت المتكلم*
*كانت صامتة*
*واستوت متكلمة*
*ربي يزيدج نور وحكمة وعلم*
*ومثل ما يقولون*
*لسان الفتى عن عقله ترجمانه متى زل عقل المرء زل لسانه
* 
*أم شيخة وأم خليفة و أم حمني*

*والحبيبات الأخريات*

*يالله دشوا بنسولف*

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*سلام لجميع وردات التجمع 

رايقه اليوم 

العروس اقصد الخدامه وصلت اليوم 

و انشاء الله ما بنقطع عنكم 

مع ان في صوره بالتجمع زعلتني 

الدوده العوده والله بطني عورتني يوم شفتها*

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير لكل محبه للزراعه

اختي احلام ام جاسم الشجره هذه ياسمين متسلق وخبرني البائع انها بطلع ثلاث الوان وردي وابيض واحمر طلع الوردي واتريه الابيض والاحمر (شفتي من حبي فيكم تعلمت اللهجه الامارتيه)

وانا يا طويلة العمر من جده عندي ثلاث بنات و ولد عادي خوات وانتعارف ومابينا فضول 

يوم سعيد ان شاء الله

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
احلام الله يعينج ع الفحوصات وماجوره انشاءالله 
ام جاسم تسلمين الغاليه اعلومنا الحمدلله جو حار وماشي طباخ وخدامه غبيه ونشكر الله ع كل حال
الفراشه ماشاءالله عليج خفيفه مثل اسمج الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه 
ام حمني مبروك وصول الخدامه عقبالي 
همس الازاهير حلوه مره الياسمينه وتبارك الله ع ورداتج يالغاليه 

نداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااء  الى ام شيخه مامن شر وينج 
 ام خليفه وهانزادا ومالهاوجود وام ميثاء وينكن 
واجمل التحيه والاشواق الى جميع المزارعات الحسناوات

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *سلام لجميع وردات التجمع* 
> 
> *رايقه اليوم*  
> *العروس اقصد الخدامه وصلت اليوم*  
> *و انشاء الله ما بنقطع عنكم*  
> *مع ان في صوره بالتجمع زعلتني*  
> 
> *الدوده العوده والله بطني عورتني يوم شفتها*


 

*مبروك يا ام عبد الرحمن*
*وأخيييرا والله صبرتي ونلتي*
*وشو جنسيتها وان شالله تكون خير لكم*





> مساء الخير لكل محبه للزراعه
> 
> اختي احلام ام جاسم الشجره هذه ياسمين متسلق وخبرني البائع انها بطلع ثلاث الوان وردي وابيض واحمر طلع الوردي واتريه الابيض والاحمر (شفتي من حبي فيكم تعلمت اللهجه الامارتيه)
> 
> *هلا يا همس*
> *ياسمينتك تشبه الي عندي بس انت ما شا الله ورودها كبيرة تبارك الرحمن*
> 
> وانا يا طويلة العمر من جده عندي ثلاث بنات و ولد عادي خوات وانتعارف ومابينا فضول 
> 
> يوم سعيد ان شاء الله


*ربي يطرح فيك وفيهم البركة*
*عيل انا زايرتنكم في جدة الشهر الجاي مرافقة لزوجي*




> مرحبا 
> احلام الله يعينج ع الفحوصات وماجوره انشاءالله 
> 
> *امين ويحفظج غناتي*
> 
> ام جاسم تسلمين الغاليه اعلومنا الحمدلله جو حار وماشي طباخ وخدامه غبيه ونشكر الله ع كل حال
> الفراشه ماشاءالله عليج خفيفه مثل اسمج الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه 
> ام حمني مبروك وصول الخدامه عقبالي 
> همس الازاهير حلوه مره الياسمينه وتبارك الله ع ورداتج يالغاليه 
> ...


*ام شيخة وام خليفة طولتن الغيبة*

----------


## هانزادا

> مرحبا 
> احلام الله يعينج ع الفحوصات وماجوره انشاءالله 
> ام جاسم تسلمين الغاليه اعلومنا الحمدلله جو حار وماشي طباخ وخدامه غبيه ونشكر الله ع كل حال
> الفراشه ماشاءالله عليج خفيفه مثل اسمج الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه 
> ام حمني مبروك وصول الخدامه عقبالي 
> همس الازاهير حلوه مره الياسمينه وتبارك الله ع ورداتج يالغاليه 
> 
> نداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااء  الى ام شيخه مامن شر وينج 
>  ام خليفه وهانزادا ومالهاوجود وام ميثاء وينكن 
> واجمل التحيه والاشواق الى جميع المزارعات الحسناوات


موجودين الغاليه شحالج ؟ نحن بخير بس امتحانات العيال قربت 
انا كل يوم لازم اطل عالتجمع بس عشان اطمن عليكم

----------


## ريان11

> السلام عليكن صبايا التجمع 
> شحالكن ربكن بخير 
> 
> خواتي يزاكن الله خير 
> وحده من الاخوات منزله موضوع تسأل وهذا سؤالها 
> نزلته اهنيه 
> 
> 
> حي الله ام عفرا شحالج وشحال عفرا ربكم بخير 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*دعوة للانتعاش*




Click this bar to view the original image of 536x400px and 55KB.











Click this bar to view the original image of 640x480px and 80KB.









البطيخ (باللاتينية: Citrullus lanatus) ويسمى في بعض المناطق في الجزيرة العربية باسم (الحبحب) ويسمى في المغرب العربي بـ (الدلاع)، وفي دول الخليج ‏العربي (الرقي) أو (الركي) وبعضهم يسميه (الجح) وفي بعض بلاد الشام يطلقون عليه اسم (الجبس)‏. 

هو فاكهة صيفية نباته ذو أغصان ممتدة, ينتج ثمارا كروية أو أسطوانية الشكل ذات لون أخضر فاتح أو أخضر غامق, ذات لب أحمر تنتشر به بذور سوداء القشرة بيضاء اللب, الرقي حلو المذاق عادة ما دام ناضجا,

مكوناته
بتحليل البطيخ وجد أن المائة غرام منه تحتوي على :‏ ‏90% من وزنه ماء و10 غرامات سكر وحوالي نصف غرام بروتين و7 مليغرام دهون وحوالي ‏‏9 مليغرام كالسيوم و5 مليغرام من فيتامين ‏A‏ و 10 مليغرام من فيتامين ‏C‏ وحوالي 30 مليغرام ‏حديد و3 مليغرام صوديوم و20 مليغرام مغنسيوم و15 مليغرام فسفور وحوالي 15 مليغرام ‏بوتاسيوم كما أن المائة غرام تعطي للجسم حوالي 50 سعرا حراريا ‏ كما أنّ بذور البطيخ غنيةٌ بالبروتينات عالية الفائدة إذ تبلغ 30 مليغرام في الـ(10 غرام) من ‏البذور على نسبة عالية من الدهون غير المشبعة والجيدة الفائدة غذائيا وخصوصا المسمى ‏‏(أوميجا) المساعد في تخفيض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم.
يستخدم ثمر البطيخ كطعام منشط ومروي, تصنع منه مربات مختلفة لذيذة.

تنضج ثمار البطيخ خلال (3-4) أشهر من بدء زراعة البذور, تصدر الثمرة الناضجة عند القرع عليها صوتا مكتوما ويكون الصوت رنانا عندما تكون غير ناضجة.
بطيخ مبسبر


الاقتصاد
يقدر الإنتاج العالمي من البطيخ ب:26.7 مليون طن. أما أهم الدول المنتجة فهي : الصين التي تنتج لوحدها نسبة 71% من الإنتاج العالمي (طبقا لإحصائيات منظمة التغذية والزراعة لعام 2004، وتأتي تركيا في المرتبة الثانية ب4% فإيران والبرازيل ثم الولايات المتحدة...؛ كما نجد من بين الدول العربية كلا من مصر والمغرب بنسبة 2 بالمائة لكل منهما من الإنتاج العالمي وتحتلان المرتبين السادسة والسابعة عالميا، ثم سوريا وتونس...

ذلك أن البطيخ يزرع في أغلب البلاد العربية وفي الكثير من دول البحر الأبيض المتوسط في بلاد الشام والعراق وبعض دول الخليج العربي. يباع عادة بالعدد أو بالوزن وفي الموسم بالأكوام.

----------


## ريان11

مساء الخير

بنات


بسالكم عن شجر الزيزفزن هل ينزرع عندنا في الامارات ولا لأ

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير
> 
> بنات
> 
> 
> بسالكم عن شجر الزيزفزن هل ينزرع عندنا في الامارات ولا لأ


مرحبا الغالية

اول مرة اسمع به

----------


## سلرا

يمكن تقصدين شجره الزيزفون

----------


## xouaexo

> يمكن تقصدين شجره الزيزفون



هيه سارا 
اللي برواية تحت ظلال الزيزفون 
اللي مجدولين واستيفن حافرين اساميهم على جذعها العود 
وييلسون تحتها واوراقها تصدر حفيفا عذبا كلما داعبها الهواء

----------


## ميراميره

الزيزفون Lime tree

اظني شجره من الحمضيات مثل الليمون

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مساااااااااء الخير

----------


## ...الفراشة...

حبيباتي وووينكن؟

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*صباح الخير

صباح المحبة

صباح الصحة والعافية والأمان

حبيت أصبح عليكم...جميعا وخصوصا الفراشة
وأقولها : الله لا يحرمنا من طلتج

بغيب يومين وراجعة لكم
*

----------


## عالية الغالية

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
حسبي الله لا إله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير 
حيا الله الفراشه ومرحبا بعاليه الغاليه 
اتسيرين واتردين بالسلامه 
يا احلام 
ايها الجمع انا امس قدمت بلاغ للشرطه ابحث معي عن عضوه غائبه 
الاسم ام شيخه الكنيه غرشوبة ليوا 
العلامه الفارقه شديدة الطيبه دمثة الاخلاق محبوبه من الجميع متغيبه عن منزل ذويها من اسبوع 
وهي تعاني من فقدان ذاكره جزئي 
دورت علها ببقية التجمعات اللي في المنتدى يمكن يالسه اتبربر هناك بالغلط تتحراه تجمع حديقتي 

ولا شو رايكم ها الايام موضة الاطاحه بالرؤساء 
خل انسوي ضدها انقلاب ونستلم عنها المشيخه ولزوم نبلغ الشيخ بالسالفه 
اللي يبا يرشح عمره يتفضل

----------


## xouaexo

هيا نتذكر 

ريوق في حديقتي 


 

زهرة البانسييه 


 


الضفدع الحبوب 


 


فراوله مقطوفه من الحقل 


 

تنسيق زهور من ابتكاري 


 



سنتر بيس يجنن 

 


حديقة صغيره على قبر 

 


قرية ماريا الم في انمسا

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ,,,,,, اشحالكن 

ياسلام عليج ياام جاسم وع الصور الحلوه منوره التجمع الغاليه وبخصوص ام شيخه لازم انبلغ عن اختفاها واتمنا ان المانع خير الله يسلمها ويسلم عايلتها ويرجعها بالسلامه للتجمع 

احلام ترجعين بالسلامه 
وبقية العضوات الله يوفق الي اعيالها يمتحنون والله يرجع الغايبات ويرجع ينتعش التجمع من يديد

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير ع الطيبين

وييييييييين الناس

ام جاسم عندي احساس ان ام شيخه محضره لنا مفأجاه كبيره على قد غيبتها وان شاء الله المانع خير

ام خليفه والله لك وحشه

والحبيبات الاخريات وينكن

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## um sheikha

> ايها الجمع انا امس قدمت بلاغ للشرطه ابحث معي عن عضوه غائبه 
> افاااااااااااا وصل البلاغ للشرطه 
> الاسم ام شيخه الكنيه غرشوبة ليوا 
> هههههههههه عجبتني الكونيه 
> العلامه الفارقه شديدة الطيبه دمثة الاخلاق محبوبه من الجميع متغيبه عن منزل ذويها من اسبوع 
> وهي تعاني من فقدان ذاكره جزئي 
> لا في هااااااااااااااااااااااااااي صدقتي اشدارج عن فقدان الذاكره امممممممممممممممم 
> شكلي مخبرتنج صح 
> دورت علها ببقية التجمعات اللي في المنتدى يمكن يالسه اتبربر هناك بالغلط تتحراه تجمع حديقتي 
> ...


نلتقي باجر ان الله احيانا وجعلنا من الحيين

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير

الحمدالله على السلامه ام شيخه والله لكي وحشه

وام خليفه واين مختفيه ؟؟

احلام ترجعين بالسلامه

ام جاسم حلوه صور الافطار في الحديقه والله يخفف علينا حر الصيف لان الورد كله احترق

همس الازهير حلوه وردة الياسمين بصراحه اول مره اشوف ياسمين وردي بس هل له ريحه مثل الابيض
واذا عندج صوره اكثر وضوح للوردة الياسمين؟؟


وكل الخوات اتمنى لكم بداية اسبوع جميله 

واللي عنده امتحانات الله يوفقهم ويصبرهم على عيالهم ويعطيهم القوة للجهاد مع العيال في المذكره 

احنا هذا الاسبوع بنخلص

ام ميره

----------


## xouaexo

تسلمين يا روزا الحلوه 
كلج ذوق يا الغلا 

هلا بهمسه اخبارج 
مشكوره على حضور حفلة بنوتلتي 

ميرا ميرا 
شكلج في جامعة زايد مع بناتي 
اسالهم محد من بنات الشيخ محمد دفعتكم 
كانت حفلة تخرج دفعة الشيخه مريم روعه 
ومشكوره على حضور حفلة بنوتاتي على فكره 
الحفله كانت لبنتي نور وصديقاتها في جامعة زايد 
وايد حسبوها لقوم غلا وفاطمه 
بناء على طلبج نجاوب على السؤال 
الروز الداخلي في الصيف يقل انتاجه والزهور اتكون اصغر 
اتخلينه جنب مصدر للضوء والماي اسبوعيا كالعاده والكميه حسب حجم الوعاء 
والاشجار الصغيره ما افضل اعطاءهم فيتامينات 
والتشذيب والتخلص من الاوراق الميته ضروري لكل النباتات

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مساااا الخير
لازم انحط توقيع يومي وبالبصمة بعد حق المزارعات 
علشان محد يتأخر على التجمع
ههههههههههه طبعا امزح بس ابا اشوفكن يوميا

----------


## ميراميره

ام جاسم انا ماعندي بنوتات كبار ... والله يفرحج بناتج وتخريجهم 

...عندي محمد الله يبارك فيه ثانويه عامه واحمد اعدادي وميره خلصت كيج تو

وهذي صورتهم وحنا في تركيا في بورصه


ادعوا لي ان الله يوفق محمد ويجيب معدل عشان يدخل الجامعه والله يهديه 
الاولاد تربيتهم صعبه مش مثل البنات الله رضي عليهم

----------


## xouaexo

> ام جاسم انا ماعندي بنوتات كبار ... والله يفرحج بناتج وتخريجهم 
> 
> ...عندي محمد الله يبارك فيه ثانويه عامه واحمد اعدادي وميره خلصت كيج تو
> 
> وهذي صورتهم وحنا في تركيا في بورصه
> 
> 
> ادعوا لي ان الله يوفق محمد ويجيب معدل عشان يدخل الجامعه والله يهديه 
> الاولاد تربيتهم صعبه مش مثل البنات الله رضي عليهم


ما شاء الله عليهم ربي يبارك لج فيهم وييب محمد معدل في التسعينيات 
يعني انا مب وايد اكبر منج بناتي في الجامعه وولدج ثنويه عامه 
ويمكن معرسه عقبي لانني عرست صغيره بالغصب اصغر عمري هيه كله ولا ها السر

----------


## همس الازاهير

صباح الخير لاني عارفه انكم بكره بتدخلون التجمع الناس نايمه

لكن هذا الوقت المناسب لي لدخول (حديقة الاصدقاء) بعد ماينامون الصغار والكبار

وفيني طبع سئ جدا جدا وهوحب السهر لوحدي (بروحي) وممارسة طقوسي الخاصه فيه

ام جاسم الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب والله انك مسويه ونس للتجمع الله لا يحرمنا وجودك

اختي ام ميره الله يوفق لك عيالك ويفرحك بتخرجهم

بالنسبه ياطويلة العمر لريحة الياسمين مثل ملكة الليل يفوح في الصباح والليل يعني اذا كنتي جالسه 

تحته او حواليه تشمين ريحته ادوخ واول ما يطلع لونه ابيض وتالي يقلب وردي يعني ريحته خفيفه مو مثل الابيض 

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

الله يرزقني واياكم الجنه ونعيمه
استودعكم الله

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير ع الناس الحلوين العسولين الشاطرين اشحالكن 
 ام شيخه الحمدلله ع السلامه ونورتي التجمع 
 ام جاسم كله ولاالعمر هذا السر الوحيد عند كل حرمه هههههههههههههه
 ام ميره الله يفرحج بمحمد واخوانه ويوفقم
 الفراشه ماشاءالله عليج منوره التجمع بالوانج الزاهيه يافراشة التجمع
همس الازاهير  منوره في اخر الليل 
بقية الحلوات سلامي لكن كلكن

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

ام جاسم حبيبتي صغري عمرج عادي انا يوم اطلع مع محمد واي حد يسالني اقول لهم اخويه

حبيبتي الصغر صغر الروح والقلب و الكبر كبر العقل والاخلاق وان شاء الله نكون جيه

وانا متزوجه 93 ومحمد مواليد 94 حبيبي بعده 17 وثانويه .. وليسن مايقدر يطلع لانه صغير بيروح الجامعه مع الدريول احس اني انا دخلته المدرسه قبل سنه بس الحمدالله انه الله هداه بيخلص صغير

ام جاسم انا مب طماعه ان شاء الله يجيب 80 انا راضيه بس ابغي نفتك من هم الثانويه احس انا الي امتحن باجر اخر يوم لنا في الامتحانات

همس الا زهير مشكوره على الصور روعه ما شاء الله بصراحه اول مره اشوف هذا الياسمين
بدور عليه في دبي واذا ما حصلت باجي عندج على جده عشان اشتري منه .....

واين الباقين ؟؟؟؟؟ شكلهم يمتحنون

ام خليفه تولهنا على القصايد
ام شيخه وبنج شو اخبار تركيه لكم وحشه

خواتي المزارعات اخباركم

----------


## xouaexo

صباحكم ياسمين ابيض يتحول وردي 

زززززززززززززززززززززززززز

هذا زايد يكتب لكم مسج ظززززززززعععقسس 

اشحالكم وين الفراشه ما دخلت حديقتنا اليوم 
روزا علومكم شو محد بيسافر السنه ييب لنا صوغات من لندن وباريس وميونيخ 

سارا احيدها بتسافر يالله ضمنا الجرين تي 
اخاف السنه اتهون تبا تحرس ديدانها 
انا برشح ام خليفه تستضيفهم وتطعمهم خس ايسبيرج 

اشحالج يا همسه صج جده غير انا زرتها من سنين في الملاهي يفصلوج عن ريلج وعيالج الذكور 
نحن نركب التلفريك المسكر اللي فيه فتحه صغيره يا دوب توايقين منها 
انزين شو اتسوين بروحج انصاص الليالي ما اتخافين من قوم بسم الله وشو من طقوس هاي 

ميرا شفتي انا قلت انج معرسه عقبي عشان جذيه ولدج اصغر 
لا اتحاولين ما بخبركم متى معرسه لكن عمري كان 18 
ايام حلوه وجميله ومن صغري وانا احب الزراعه والديكور

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*عدنا*





> صبحكم الله بالخير 
> 
> حيا الله الفراشه ومرحبا بعاليه الغاليه 
> اتسيرين واتردين بالسلامه 
> يا احلام  
> *ربي يسلمج من كل شر الغالية*
> ايها الجمع انا امس قدمت بلاغ للشرطه ابحث معي عن عضوه غائبه 
> الاسم ام شيخه الكنيه غرشوبة ليوا 
> *حلللللللوة*
> ...






> مساء الخير ,,,,,, اشحالكن





> *مساء الانوار*
> 
> ياسلام عليج ياام جاسم وع الصور الحلوه منوره التجمع الغاليه وبخصوص ام شيخه لازم انبلغ عن اختفاها واتمنا ان المانع خير الله يسلمها ويسلم عايلتها ويرجعها بالسلامه للتجمع  
> احلام ترجعين بالسلامه  
> *ربي يسلمج غناتي*
> وبقية العضوات الله يوفق الي اعيالها يمتحنون والله يرجع الغايبات ويرجع ينتعش التجمع من يديد





> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> الحمدالله على السلامه ام شيخه والله لكي وحشه 
> وام خليفه واين مختفيه ؟؟ 
> احلام ترجعين بالسلامه 
> *ربي يسلمج يا الغالية* 
> ام جاسم حلوه صور الافطار في الحديقه والله يخفف علينا حر الصيف لان الورد كله احترق 
> همس الازهير حلوه وردة الياسمين بصراحه اول مره اشوف ياسمين وردي بس هل له ريحه مثل الابيض
> ...








> مساااا الخير





> لازم انحط توقيع يومي وبالبصمة بعد حق المزارعات 
> علشان محد يتأخر على التجمع
> ههههههههههه طبعا امزح بس ابا اشوفكن يوميا



*عجبتني سالفة البصمة يا الفراشة...*




> صباح الخير لاني عارفه انكم بكره بتدخلون التجمع الناس نايمه





> لكن هذا الوقت المناسب لي لدخول (حديقة الاصدقاء) بعد ماينامون الصغار والكبار
> 
> *مخاوية الليل* 
> وفيني طبع سئ جدا جدا وهوحب السهر لوحدي (بروحي) وممارسة طقوسي الخاصه فيه*( ممكن نتطفل في معرفة الطقوس )* 
> ام جاسم الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب والله انك مسويه ونس للتجمع الله لا يحرمنا وجودك 
> اختي ام ميره الله يوفق لك عيالك ويفرحك بتخرجهم 
> بالنسبه ياطويلة العمر لريحة الياسمين مثل ملكة الليل يفوح في الصباح والليل يعني اذا كنتي جالسه  
> تحته او حواليه تشمين ريحته ادوخ واول ما يطلع لونه ابيض وتالي يقلب وردي يعني ريحته خفيفه مو مثل الابيض 
> *بصورلكم الشيرة الي عندي وقارني بينهم بس اصبري علي* 
> ...


 

*أم ميرة وأم جاسم*
*انتوا ييتوا على العوق...ودام هي فضيحة انا بعد بعترف*
*انا بعد متزوجة 92 وعمري 17*
*وبنتي الوحيدة مواليد 94* 
*بس عمري تحت 30 لأن العداد موقف خخخخ* 
*في منافسة صح*

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مسااااء الخير

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواتي كيف حالكن

ام شيخه ام خليفه(اظهر وبان عليك الامان)

ام جاسم اول مره ادري ان جده كان فيها تلفريك وخيه قوم بسم الله هم يخافون منا مصلين وذاكرين

ميرا ميره ان شاء الله بتلقين الياسمينه وتزرعينها وتذكريني طول عمرك بالخير وتدعين لي دعوه 
طيبه في ظهر الغيب وعيوني لك اوسع من جده

احلام ماشاء الله عليك محافضه على مواعيدك تبين معرفة الطقوس اول قولي وين كنت في هاليومين

امممزح ابد هنا وهناك هذا وهذاك

اخواتي فيه وحده منكم زارعه اكليل الجبل ؟اذا كانت الاجابه بنعم اكملي الفراغ

هل هي بطيئة النمو؟ضعيفه وبطيح من طولها؟ مسلوعه مثل الي عندي



سبحانك لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## مالها وجود

مسى الخير مزارعات شحالكن ... أدري قاطعه بس ما عندي يديد من الحر و الله يرحمهم الاوليين كيف كانوا متحملين
الصيف الحمد لله على النعمه اللي حنا فيها 
همس الازاهير انتي شراتي .... مخاويه الليل ...كانت لي طقوس بس يعتمد على الحالة النفسيه 
بالنسبة لأكليل اليبل عندي ونموه بطيء جداا ...يوم نشوي الدياي أو القباب أحط منه شوي له نكهه

----------


## صوت الشعب

كثرت موت الفجاة فلنغتنم الفرص للعبادةغدا الاربعاء اول يوم

----------


## ميراميره

مرحبا خواتي

همس الازهير اكليل الجبل عندي في الشتاء كان نموها جيد من جاء الصيف يبست وماتت وانا من محبي الاعشاب مثل اكليل الجيل والخزامى والميراميه وكلها انا زرعتها عندي في البيت تجارب زراعيه


اكليل الجبل

اكليل الجبل نبات له اسماء عديدة فمن اسمائه:
حصى اللبان
حشيشة العرب
ندى البحر
النبات القطبي
عشب البوصله
الروز ماري
الاسم العلمي: Ros marinus oficinalis
الاسم بالإنجليزية Rosemary

وصف النبات
نبات عشبي من فصيلة الشفويات، وهو عشبة معمرة يصل ارتفاعها من متر إلى مترين. رائحتها تشبه رائحة الكافور. 
زراعته:تصلـح زراعـة الروزمارى في مكان مفتوح حديقة أو داخل المنزل في البلكونة أو عند أى شرفة

الجزء الطبي في النبات:جميع الاجزاء الهوائية

المواد الفعالة:يحتوي النبات على زيت طيار وأهم مركبات هذا الزيت الكافور، والكامفين، والسينيول والبورنيول، كما يحتوي على فلافونيات مثل ديوسمين والابيجنين. 
وحمض العفص وتربينات ثنائية مثل بيكروسالفين وروزميرسين وحمض الروزمارينيك، وجمض التنّيك.
تحتوي العشبة كذلك على التربنتين ومواد قابضة ومسكنة للتشنجات، وعلى بعض المواد المنشطة للأعصاب، وأخرى مدرة للصفراء والبول والحيض.

أوراقه تنشط الدورة الدموية ولا سيما لدي الأشخاص الذين لا يمارسون الرياضة. وتقلل الصداع وتعالج العدوي البكتيرية والفطريات وتمنع الغازات بالجهاز الهضمي وتساعد في الهضم وامتصاص الطعام به وتزيل حرقان القلب.وتحسن الكبد والجهاز الهضمي والمرارة وتقلل تكوين حصواتها وحصوات الكلي والمثانة. كما تقلل من إفراز إنزيم urease الذي له صلة بتكوين هذه الحصوات. تستعمل كمضمضة لعلاج التهاب الحلق واللثة والقرح.


الموطن الأصلي للنباتالبحر الأبيض المتوسط ولكنه ينمو في كثير من بلدان العالم. 


* الاستخدامات العلاجية :
يستخدم كمطهر و كمادة قابضة ومسكنة للتشنجات و منشطة للأعصاب..

وقد كانت تستخدم كمادة حافظة للطعام قبل اختراع الثلاجات حيث انها تعمل على زيادة فترة صلاحية الاطعمة المحضرة حيث للحصالبان خواص غير مؤكسدة


كما يعمل على تطوير الذاكرة و زيادة القدرة على التركيز ؛ حيث اظهرت دراسة في اليابان و كاليفورنيا بأنه يحتوي على Caronic Acid (CA) الذي يحمي من الاصابة بمرض الزهايمر الناتج عن خراب في خلايا الدماغ ؛حيث يعمل على تنشيط طريق الاشارات الجديدة التي تحمي خلايا الدماغ من الخراب و تم إيجاد نوع جديد من الجرعات تعمل على آلية (Redox chemistry) و فيها تنتقل الالكترونات من جزيء الى آخر لتنشيط جهاز المناعة..

بعض الباحثين عن علاجات لمرض السرطان قاموا بدراسته باعتباره NSAID أي
(Non-Steroidal Anti –Inflammatory Drug)
حيث ان NSAID يحمي من بعض انواع السرطانات المنتشرة ،و اظهرت دراسات اخرى بأنه يحوي على مادة كيميائية ((quinines التي تحمي من السرطان و تمنع تطور الخلايا السرطانية..



* طريقة عمل المستحلب:
لعمل فنجان من شراب (شاي الحصالبان) يغلى فنجان من الماء و يضاف اليه ملعقة صغيرة من الاوراق المجففة ثم تنقع فيها لمدة 15دقيقة و تؤخذ 3 مرات في اليوم..
يستخدم المستحلب كالتالي:
ملعقة لكل فنجان ماء ساخن مع تغطيته عشر دقائق ثم شربه 

1 يستخدم للشعر بتدليك فروة الرأس بخلاصته.


2 اما الخاصية القابضة للزيت جعلت منه غسول ملائم للوجه للبشرة الدهنية..

3 يستخدم زيته في تدليك الأطراف المرهقة، وشرابه الساخن يزيل الصداع، وكثيراً ما يوصى باستعماله للعناية بالبشرة وبالشعر، وتستخدم أغصانه في البخور.


طرق الاستخدام لأكليل الجبل

داخليا:
كمستحلب للذاكراة ونوبات الصرع والنقاهة من الحميات وفقر الدم وضعف الاعصاب واضرابات سن الياس وألم لحيض، وللتخلص من الصداع، و لللمشكلات العصبية، ولعلاج الصرع والدوار ولرفع ضغط الدم نوعا ما، ولمعالجة الاكتئاب الخفيف



خارجيا:
زيت أكليل الجبل العطري

يستخدم خارجيا للتالي:
كما يستخدم الزيت كمسكن لألم الرأس النصفي (الشقيقة)..
يهدي العضلات والألم ويقوي الذاكرة ويساعد على تخفيف الصداع والتوتر والإجهاد العصبي 
وكمرهم للروماتيزم والاكزيما والكدمات و الجروح ومضاد للجراثيم والألم العصبي 


استخداماته الطبية :
مرض الزهايمر ولتحسين الذاكرة:  

يحتوي اكليل الجبل على مواد فعاله مضادة للأكسدة مثل حمض الروزمانيك (Rosmanic acid) وعلى بعض المركبات الأخرى التي تمنع تمنع تكسر أو تحطم المادة الكيميائية الدماغية التي يسبب تكسرها أحداث مرض الزهايمر ومن أهمها الزيت الطيار وحمض العفص.
ونبات اكليل الجبل له تأثير منبه على الذاكرة فهو يعتبر أحد منبهات دوران الدم الجيدة وله شأن كبير في طب الأعشاب الأوروبي فهو يحسن القدرة على التركيز والذاكرة.
يستخدم بفرك الرأس بقطرات من خلاصتة ممايساعد على تنشيط الذاكرة، وإعادتها تدريجيا لوضع أفضل ، فتأثير اكليل الجبل يماثل تأثير المادة الكيميائية التي تستخدم حالياً لعلاج الزهايمر وهي تاركرين هيدرو لاورايد في حين أنه لا يترك اثار سيئة على الكبد كما يفعل مركب مركب تاركرين. 


اكليل الجبل ومشاكل الشعر:لإكليل الجبل قيمة وشأن مع مشاكل الشعر حيث أنه يؤدي إلى تماسك الشعر ومنع سقوطه ومساعدته على النمو بسبب مساعدته للدم على الوصول والتدفق إلى الرأس. 



وكما اثبتت الدراسات الحديثة أهمية هذا النبات فها هو الطبيب المسلم ابن البيطار قديما يقول عن هذا النبات أنه:

يدر البول والطمث
يحلل الرياح
يفتح سدد الكبد والطحال
ينقي الرئة وينفع من الخفقان والربو والسعال
وأن الصيادون عنده بالأندلس كانوا يجعلونه في جوف الصيد بعد إخراج ما في أحشائه فيمنعه من أن يسرع إليه النتن والدود.



* محاذير الاستخدام :
تفادي الجرعات العلاجية اثناء الحمل و الارضاع و الاطفال الرضع تحت 6 اشهر و لا يعطى لأصحاب الدم المرتفع او مرضى الصرع او مرضى التهاب القولون المتقرح..


التأثيرات الجانبيه:
اظهرت دراسة بأن الحصالبان يعمل على امتصاص الحديد لذا لا يمكن استخدامه كعلاج داخلي للأشخاص الذين يعانون من نقص الحديد في الدم..
وهي بعض المعلومات التي موجوده عندي عن اكليل الجبل ....... 

ام ميره

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مسااااء الخير


 
*مسا المحبة يا فراشتنا النشيطة*




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواتي كيف حالكن
> 
> ام شيخه ام خليفه(اظهر وبان عليك الامان)
> 
> ام جاسم اول مره ادري ان جده كان فيها تلفريك وخيه قوم بسم الله هم يخافون منا مصلين وذاكرين
> 
> ميرا ميره ان شاء الله بتلقين الياسمينه وتزرعينها وتذكريني طول عمرك بالخير وتدعين لي دعوه 
> ...





> مسى الخير مزارعات شحالكن ... أدري قاطعه بس ما عندي يديد من الحر و الله يرحمهم الاوليين كيف كانوا متحملين
> الصيف الحمد لله على النعمه اللي حنا فيها 
> همس الازاهير انتي شراتي .... مخاويه الليل ...كانت لي طقوس بس يعتمد على الحالة النفسيه 
> بالنسبة لأكليل اليبل عندي ونموه بطيء جداا ...يوم نشوي الدياي أو القباب أحط منه شوي له نكهه


*حيا الله الغلا....طولتي الغيبة....شحال العيال والاهل*





> كثرت موت الفجاة فلنغتنم الفرص للعبادةغدا الاربعاء اول يوم


*يزاج الله على التذكير*




> مرحبا خواتي
> 
> همس الازهير اكليل الجبل عندي في الشتاء كان نموها جيد من جاء الصيف يبست وماتت وانا من محبي الاعشاب مثل اكليل الجيل والخزامى والميراميه وكلها انا زرعتها عندي في البيت تجارب زراعيه
> 
> 
> 
> ام ميره


 
يزاج الله خير ...معلومات جميلة....بس يا ريت لو صورة عن قرب

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات ربكن بخير 
اسمحولي والله اني مشغوله يالسه اجهز للمناسبات الي يايتنا ما شاء الله اجازه المدارس ارمضان عيد مدارس 
وراسي داير ان شاء الله من بداية الشهر الياي بنتظم او قبل ... متى ما خلصت 
سامحوني 

سلاااااااااااااااامي للجميع .

----------


## ميراميره

هلا ام شيخه المهم تطمنا عليج حبيبتي ترجعين لنا بالسلامه ومعج اخبار جديده


احلام هذا شكل اكليل الجبل الجاف اذا حابه تشربينه شاي


وهذا الكوب مع مشخله صغيره تحطينها داخل الكوب وتغسلين الاوراق وبعدين تصبين ماء حار وتغطين الكوب
عشان الزيوت مال الشاي ما تتبخر والبريج فيه مشخله عشان الاوراق ما تطلع مع الشاي

اول علبه من اليمين ميراميه وفي الوسط اكليل الجبل والكبيره الخزامى

وهذي الشيره ماتت من الحر


واكليل الجبل الناشف انا شريته من سوق البهارات (البزار) في دبي على الخور 

اذا تبغي انا حاضره

----------


## مالها وجود

أم شيخة و احلام ألماسه الله يعينكم .. احنا في الشارجه الاسبوع الياي امتحانات خلصنا من الابتدائي امتحاناتهم اسبوعيه طفروبنا لين خلصو الحمد لله وباقي لي واحد من عيالي ما يعتمد على نفسه ابدا لازم معاه ولا ما بيذاكر الحين يالس عدالي و الصغاريه رايغتنهم عنه ياويله منهم غيرانين و هوه موب قادر يركز يبا يلعب .....
ميراميره كيف زرعتي الخزامى و في شوه استخدامها

----------


## ميراميره

خزامى ، الخزامى Lavender( Lavandula vera )

خزامه معروفه 


Lavandula officinalis 
خزامى معروفه , ولافندر , ولاوندا , و خيري البر , اسماء لنبتة عطريه معمرة معروفه ومحبوبه بشذا ازهارها , من الفصيلة الشفوية، تعلو من 30 الى 60 سم .وهي كثيرة الفروع، وأوراقها طويلة مستطيلة ملساء غير مسننة، وأما الأزهار فعطرية الرائحة ومرة المذاق ولونها أزرق .
الأجزاء المستعملة: أزهار العشبة المعمرة .
الاسم الشائع : Lavender الاسم العلمي : Lavandula officinalis 
العائله :Lamiaceae
الجنس : Lavandula
اللافندر شجيرة خاصة بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط , تزرَع لزهورها العطرية في الولايات المتحدة و أوروبا, خصوصًا في بلغاريا, وأيضًا فرنسا, بريطانيا, أستراليا و روسيا حيث تزرع كميات كبيرة لهذا العشب سنويا . 
كان اللافندر عشب شعبي في العصور الوسطى و استخدم كمكون في العبوات لتنفير الفراشات و البق من الملابس المخزنة . 
وكان يحرق في حجرات المرضى اثناء مرض الطاعون لمنع انتشار المرض .
موردوا العشب استخدموا اللافندر لتشكيلة من الظروف للجهاز العصبي, متضمنا الاكتئاب و الإعياء . و قد اُستخدِمَ للصداع و الروماتزم أيضًا . 
في الدواء العربي, اُستخدِمَ كطارد للبلغم و مضاد للتشنج . 
قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية, اللافندر اُستخدِمَ كسائل مطهر للجروح وطريقة للتخلص من الطفيليات . 
المكونات الكيميائية الرئيسية للافندر : تتضمن الزيت النباتي ( لينالول, يوكاليبتول, جيرانيول, ليمونين, سينيول ), التنيك, كومارينز, فلافونويدز و ترايتيربينويدز . 
اللافندر عشب مؤثر للصداع , يمكن أن يكون اللافندر مؤثر إلى حد ما في الاكتئاب, بخاصة إذا اُستخدِمَ بالاشتراك مع علاجات أخرى . 
و يُستَخدَم في حالات الضعف العصبي و التعب ,اللافندر مفيد أيضًا كمادة مضادة للبكتيريا .
وهو طارد للريح ومطهر ومضاد للاكتئاب و مضاد للتشنج و مدر للطمث .
تتضمن الاستخدامات المثيرة المعروفة حب الشباب, الحروق, الشحم, قرح البرد, الإكزيما, الاستسقاء, الإعياء, سوء رائحة النّفس, الصداع , لسعات الحشرات , طارد للحشرات , لدغات الحشرات , سرعة الغضب, ألم المفاصل, القمل, ألم العضلة, الروماتزم, الجرب, الندوب, اللدغات, ألم الأسنان, الدوار و التهابات المهبل .
اللافندر قد وجد الاستعمال الواسع في العطور والصابو ن ومستحضرات التجميل خلال التاريخ , ماء اللافندر معمول من الزيت النباتي وهو يستَخدَم في الحمامات العلاجية لتقليل الإثارة العصبية . 
الزيت يعمل كمهدئ للقلب و يخفض ضغط الدم , الزيوت مفيده في أمراض الجلد مثل الإكزيما كمرهم , و الصدفية, و يدلك للظروف الروماتزمية ,و يستخدم في زيت المساج .

الاستعمال الخارجي : الزيت لا يجب أن يؤخذ داخليا لكن يمكن أن يستنشق, او كتدليك على الجلد أو يستعمل في الحمامات .
يمكن أن يسبب الاستعمال الداخلي للزيت الغثيان الشديد . 



موطن الخزامي :
هي نبته على شكل شجيرة تعيش في المناطق الجبلية ، في الغابات التي تحيط بالنصف الغربي من القارة الاوروبية ، منطقة البحر المتوسط ، وهي تزرع بوفرة لرائحتها العطرة في فرنسا ، ايطاليا ، انكلترا ، و النرويج .
وتزرع الآن في استراليا لكي يصنع من زهرها العطور .

و الزيت العطر في زهر الخزامى مهم من الناحية التجارية ، خصوصاً انه يستعمل كثيراً في صناعة العطور ، وبشكل اقل في صناعة الادوية او المعالجة ، و الرائحه اللطيفة العطرية توجد في الزهر وفي كل اجزاء الشجيرة ، و الخزامى لا يباع فقط لأجل زيته العطر ، بل يباع بشكل باقات خضراء تعطر الاجواء حيث توضع و بشكل جاف ، ويطحن لكي يتحول الى بودرة ( مسحوق جاف ) تعبئه الشركات في مغلفات صغيرة .

هنالك عدة اجناس من الخزامى ، تستعمل جميعها في إنتاج زيت الخزامى . ولكن الجزء الاكبر يُنتج من الخزامى المسماة Lavandula vera ، وهي تنمو في الاماكن التي تسقط عليها اشعة الشمس باستمرار ، و المناطق الصخرية في حوض الابيض المتوسط ، ويسمى هذا النوع من الخزامى باسم " الخزامى الانكليزي " . وهو يتمتع بعطرية اكثر و لطافة اكثر بالرائحه من " الخزامي الفرنسي " . وهو ثاني الانواع التي تستعمل في إنتاج زيت عطر الخزامى ، و بالتالي فإن الاول يرتفع ثمنه عشرة اضعاف الثاني .

وكانت شجيرات الخزامى تنتشر في الاماكن حول لندن بشكل كثيف ، إلا ان ذلك لم يعد موجوداً بسبب استعمال هذه الاراضي لبناء الابنية السكنية .

تاريخ نبتة الخزامى :
حسب مؤرخي النبات ، فإن الاغريق اطلقوا الاسم Nardus على زهر الخزامى وهو مشتق من اسم مدينة سورية . 

تقطير زيت الخزامى :
تتغير نوعية و مواصفات زيت الخزامى من موسم الى آخر حيث يلعب عمر شجيرات الخزامى دوراً في تحديد قيمته الطبية . و كذلك الطقس يتدخل في كمية و نوعية الزيت الناتج . إن كمية الشمس في الاسابيع التي تسبق تقطير الزهور تلعب دوراً مهماً ، وافضل انواع الزيوت يكون بعد محصول حار ، جاف ، إذ إن كثرة الامطار تقلل من المحصول .

التركيبة :
إن أهم جزء في تركيبة الخزامى هو زيت عطري ، لونه باهت اصفر او اصفر الى اخضر ، او يكاد يكون دون لون ( حسب المحصول ) ، ذو رائحة عطرية مميزة ، وطعم حاد لاذع و مر بالفم ، و اهم ما يتركب منه هذا الزيت مادة تسمى : Linalyl acetate و Linalool . وهنالك مادة اخرى Cineol . Borneol . Pinene . وبعض Tannin ، و املاح عضوية .


استعمالات و فوائد الخزامى الطبية :
كان يعتقد بأن الخزامى و عطره هو حكر على صناعة العطور الى ان ظهر علم Aroma Therapy ، اوالمعالجة بالعطور والروائح ،وهذه الطريقة بالمعالجة تستفيد من مزايا العطور في التهدئة ، والاسترخاء ، و الشفاء ، إن تدليك الزيوت العطرية على الجلد او إضافتها الى ماء الاستحمام هو الاساس الذي تتم به المعالجة و تسخن العطور بلطافة عن طريق الضوء قبل وضعه على الجلد عبر لمة تسمى aroma defuser .

إن الروائح المختلفة تُحدث ردات فعل و آثاراً عاطفية مختلفة في الانسان ، فبعض العطور تنشط و بعضها يزيل التوتر و البعض الآخر يُحدث النوم . 
وهنالك بعض العطور التي لديها تأثير معقم ، وهذه كانت تستعمل لتعقيم غرف المرضى في الزمن الذي كان ما قبل المضادات الحيوية .

ومؤخراً اكتشف العلماء بأن لزيت الخزامى تأثيراً على النفس و امراضها . و اكتشف الباحثون بأن للخزامى تأثير على المرضى المصابين بالارق ، وهم يستعملون المنومات .

و يعتبر الخزامى :
• منشط للقلب و الكبد و الطحال و الكلى ، أي لمعظم الآلات الداخلية .
• يمنع رائحة الجسد و العرق .
• يعقم الجروح " مغلي " .
• علاج للحنجرة ، غرغرة بالماء المغلي بالخزامى .




* اللافندر:
* اللافندر اسمه مشتق من الفعل اللاتيني (يغسل)، وكان الرومان واليونان دائماً ما يضيفونه الي صابون الاستحمام وماء الاستحمام ايضاً .. 
وعشب اللافندر كثير الغصون وازهاره صغيرة ولونها قرنفلي تزهر في يونيو ويوليو. يزرع اللافندر في جميع انحاء العالم وتعرفه ايضاً شعوب البحر المتوسط.


* فوائــــده //

له العديـــــــــــــــــــــد من الفوااائــــــــــــد ,,
* ويوجد منه الشاى الذى يعالج عدم الشعور بالارتياح، قلة الشهية للطعام، اضطرابات المعدة، والاضطرابات العصبية للأمعاء.(( أو ممكن عمله كشاي في المنزل وذلك بغلي العشبه مع الماء وتصفيته وشربه مقدار ملعقه من العشبه + كأس ونصف أو كأس ماء ))

* تستخدم لعلاج أعراض الاضطرابات العصبية وخاصة عدم القدرة على النوم وذلك بدهان قطرة واحدة من زيت اللافندر على عظام الوجنتين تساعد على التحرر من أى صداع.

* عشب اللافندر آمن لكن ينبغى استخدامه باعتدال، ملعقة واحدة من الزهور تنقع فى ربع جالون من الماء يصلح لأن يكون مهدئاً.

* وبالنسبة للصدفية أو الأكزيما يضاف ليس أكثر من قطرتين من زيت اللافندر إلى كوب واحد من زيت الزيتون وفى حالة آلام القدم تضاف قطرات قليلة من هذا الخليط السابق فى الماء الدافىء أثناء الاستحمام وستخف الآلام على الفور.

* شاى اللافندر الساخن يمكن أن يستخدم على هيئة كمادات لعلاج احتقان الصدر.

* يستخدم اللافندر فى المنتجات العطرية .

* كمدر للبول ولإزالة الانقباض،

* تستعمل من الداخل بشرب 1 ـ 2 فنجان في اليوم من مستحلب الأزهار لعلاج اضطرابات المعدة وطرد الغازات من الأمعاء . 

* ويفيد شرب زيت الخزامى فى علاج الاضطرابات العصبية وخفقان القلب والصداع والتهيج النفسى. 

* منشط للقلب و الكبد و الطحال و الكلى ، أي لمعظم الآلات الداخلية منشط عام.

* يمنع رائحة الجسد و العرق ويعطي الجسم رائحه طيبه .

* يعقم الجروح " مغلي " .

* علاج للحنجرة ، غرغرة بالماء المغلي بالخزامى .

* يصنع من النبات سائل دهنى لعلاج حروق الشمس أو الأماكن المكشوطة من الجلد. 

* يستخدم منقوع اللافندر كغسول للفم لتطهيره وتعطيره.. 

* يضاف لماء الحمام ((البانيو)) لعلاج ألم العضلات، هو أيضا مهدئ و فعال ضد عض الحشرات 


* الإستخدامات فى المطبخ: 
- يستخدم لتزيين الحلوى و يمكن إضافه الأزهار إلى كوكتيل الفواكه 


* الإستخدامات فى المنزل: 

- أوراقه تطرد الحشرات. ((توضع في كيس صغير من الشيفون وتوضع في دولاب الملابس أو الشنط لرفع الملابس الشتويه ... إلخ يمنع الحشرات ويمنع الرائحه الغير مستحبه التي تنتج من التخزين )).

- أيضا يوضع فى منديل بالقرب من الملابس فى الدواليب لتعطير الملابس .


* إستخدامات فى مواد التجميل: 
- يستخدم فى بعض الكريمات والعطور والروائح الجميله كالشموع والفواحات ,


* إستخدامات فى الزينه: 

- يستخدم فى التزيين و لعمل بوكيت ورد و الزهور الجافه ,


* لديها تأثير معقم ، وهذه كانت تستعمل لتعقيم غرف المرضى في الزمن الذي كان ما قبل المضادات الحيوية .

* ومؤخراً اكتشف العلماء بأن لزيت الخزامى تأثيراً على النفس و امراضها . و اكتشف الباحثون بأن للخزامى تأثير على المرضى المصابين بالارق ، وهم يستعملونه لتنويم المصابين بالأرق , لما له من خاصية الإسترخاء .

* وصفها العشاب جون بارلكسون بأنها مفيدة على وجه الخصوص لكل آلام وأحزان الرأس والعقل. كما انها تستخدم على نطاق واسع كطاردة للارياح وتفرج تشنج العضلات ومضادة للاكتئاب ومطهرة ومضادة للجراثيم وتنبه تدفق الدم. لقد اقرت الهيئة المسؤولة عن الدواء المعروفة بلجنة خبراء الخزامى لعلاج الأرق. وفي المستشفيات البريطانية يستخدمون زيت الخزامى لعلاج الأرق.



* ((خاص للنساء))

- للمنطقه الحساسه // 
يحمص ملعقة كبيرة من العشبة اللافندر ثم توضع في جورب نظيف أو شاش طبي وتوضع فوق القطن النسائي وهي ماتزال دافئة وتترك لمدة 6 ساعات وبعد ذلك نجد رائحة المنطقة حلوة جدا وهي لها مفعول مطهر أيضا ,

- وطريقه أخرى // يغلى مقدار بسيط من العشبه مع الماء , بعد ذلك يصفى ويترك إلى أن يكون دافيء ويستخدم كغسول للمنطقه ,, يعطي رائحه جميله ,, ويطهرها ويشدها ,, 
ممكن إستخدامه يوم ويوم لأ ,

- وطريقه أخرى (( لمن تعاني من الإتهابات والإفرازات)) // أحضري خزامى مجفف وضعيه في علبه زجاجيه نظيفه وناشفه خذي كميه منه ودقيها إلى أن تكون ناعمه (لا تستخدمي المطحنه الكهربائيه)وضعيها داخل شاش طبي وضعيها داخل (الفوط الصحيه) وألبسيها وغيريها مرتين أو ثلاث في اليوم في الأسبوع الواحد حتى تسحب الإفرازات والإلتهابات بعد ذلك إبدئي بإستخدامها مره واحده في اليوم أو مره كل يومين ,ستلاحظي النظافه + الدفىء + النعومه + الرائحه الجميله وأيضا تشد المنطقه ,




- ما لم يحدد في الوصف المقدار ، فإن الشاى أو إضافته لماء الاستحمام أو الاستخدام الداخلى أو النقع يكون بالمقادير التالية: 

* 1-2 ملعقة/150 مليلتر من الماء.
* الزيت العطرى = 1-4 قطرات (حوالى 20-80 ملجم).



* تحذيرات:
لا يجب إستخدامه مع الأنسولين الذى يستخدمه مرضى السكر و يجب تجنبه خلال الحمل

من تجربتي ريحتها رؤعه في الشعر بعد الغسيل اخر شي عند التشطيف منقوع الخزامى

ام ميره ..... اخر شي بصير ام ميره اعشاب

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





> شحالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات ربكن بخير 
> اسمحولي والله اني مشغوله يالسه اجهز للمناسبات الي يايتنا ما شاء الله اجازه المدارس ارمضان عيد مدارس 
> وراسي داير ان شاء الله من بداية الشهر الياي بنتظم او قبل ... متى ما خلصت 
> سامحوني  
> سلاااااااااااااااامي للجميع .



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هلا بالبيج بوس* 
*ما شا الله عليج...والله أحسن لج عشان تتفرغين للعبادة في رمضان*
*خذي راحتج بس لا تحرمينا من طلاتج الحلوة* 




> هلا ام شيخه المهم تطمنا عليج حبيبتي ترجعين لنا بالسلامه ومعج اخبار جديده





> احلام هذا شكل اكليل الجبل الجاف اذا حابه تشربينه شاي
> 
> *يزاج الله خير...تبغين الصدق ما اعرفه قبل وشكرا على الفائدة* 
> *يا ريت أشرب شي طبيعي...انا لا اشرب زعتر ولا اعشاب ولا حتى شاي أخضر*
> *عافاكم الله...صعب اتذوق هالأشياء*
> *غالبا أشرب الشاي الأحمر مع النعناع او الحبق*
> *والحليب بالزنجبيل*
> *وحاليا أغصب نفسي على شرب زيت الحبة السودا مع عسل السمر*
> *يقولون يقوي جهاز المناعة* 
> ...


 

*يزاج الله خير الغالية ...بنطب عندج وبنشرب يميع*




> أم شيخة و احلام ألماسه الله يعينكم .. احنا في الشارجه الاسبوع الياي امتحانات خلصنا من الابتدائي امتحاناتهم اسبوعيه طفروبنا لين خلصو الحمد لله وباقي لي واحد من عيالي ما يعتمد على نفسه ابدا لازم معاه ولا ما بيذاكر الحين يالس عدالي و الصغاريه رايغتنهم عنه ياويله منهم غيرانين و هوه موب قادر يركز يبا يلعب .....
> ميراميره كيف زرعتي الخزامى و في شوه استخدامها





> 


 

*ربي يحفظج وينجح عيالج*

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مساااااااا الخير
متابعة بصمت

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته \ مساء الخير اليوم انا مع الناس

مالها وجود مشكوره الله يعطيك العافيه اختي وكلنا في هم الاختبارات هانت الاثنين نخلص

ام ميره مشكوره ما تقصرين شوقتيني لزراعة المخزومي وان شاء الله بجرب وصفاتك 

احلام ام جاسم شفتوا نتائج طقوس اخر الليل ترجع الغائب وتجمع الحبايب لكن ام خليفه تعبت معاها 

الضاهر يبيلها طلعت بر وطقس قوي 

اللي بعده حيييييي

بكرا عندنا خسوف الله يرحمنا برحمته ويعينا على ذكره 

سبحان من بيده ملكوت كل شي

في امان الله

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالنور 
داخله ارفع الموضوع واطلع 
حتى انا مشغوله
السموحه من الجميع

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير


خواتي حبيت احط لكم صور من رحلتي الى سيرلانكا الصيف الماضي

وانا حبيت هذي الورده وايد وجبتها معي بس ماتت كل شي احبه يموت ما اعرف ليش ؟؟

اتمنى تعجبكم واكون ضفت لكم حب جديد








*FUCHSIA*













اليوتيوب فيهم موسيقه على صور الورده اذا في حد منكم ميحب لايفتح 











شو رايكم ؟؟؟

ام ميره

----------


## ميراميره

زهرة راقصة الباليه fuchsia hybrida قرط السيدة


الاسم العلمي : fuchsia hybrida 

الاسم العربي :قرط السيدة

هي تنمو في ضوء الشمس ولكن ليس الشمس المحرقة ، ويحتاج الى درجة حرارة ورطوبة معتدلة 
وله فترة سكون خلالها يحفظ النبات في مكان بارد مضيئ 

يحتاج النبات تربة غنية بالعناصر الغذائية وجيدة الصرف يفضل اضافة اسمدة كيميائية خلال فترة الازهار 
تحتوى على الأزوت والفوسفور والبوتاسيوم بنسبة 1:1 وذلك كل اسبوعين مرة 
والنبات هذا محب للدفئ 15م وحساس للبرد ولا يتحمل الصقيع ويحب الرطوبة العالية .

يروى النبات على فترات متقاربة بخاصة خلال مراحل النمو وتخفف السقاية خلال فترة السكون في فصل الشتاء 
يحتاج النبات الى ضوء قوي ثلاث ساعات على الاقل من اشعة الشمس الصباحية 

يتكاثر النبات بالبذور التى تزرع في الربيع في مراقد ثم تنقل البادرات إلى اماكن مظللة نسبياً
بالخارج او بالقرب من نافذة متوسطة إلاضاءة داخليا


كما يمكن اكثاره خضريا بالعقل الطرفية خلال الربيع او الخريف وتؤخذ العقلة بطول 10-7 سم 
وتزال الاوراق السفلية عنها ثم توضع بالمرقد في وسط التجذير مع ضرورة تأمين رطوبة عالية 
وإضاءة متوسطة وعدم تعريضها لاشعة الشمس المباشرة ، تجذر العقلة عادة بعد 3-4 اسابيع 
ام ميره

----------


## xouaexo

اشحالكم يا صبايا حديقتي الحسناوات 


زوروني في موضوعي اليديد صالة ربيعتي شابي شيك 



 



 



 


 


 


[

----------


## xouaexo

> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> خواتي حبيت احط لكم صور من رحلتي الى سيرلانكا الصيف الماضي
> 
> وانا حبيت هذي الورده وايد وجبتها معي بس ماتت كل شي احبه يموت ما اعرف ليش ؟؟
> 
> اتمنى تعجبكم واكون ضفت لكم حب جديد
> 
> ...



اطلعي منها يا ميرا 
اتقصين علينا هاي وين سريلنكا جنها اوروبا 

اكيد مصدقتنج الصور روعه وخاصه الورده

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*مساء الخير يا بركات التجمع*
*جولة جديدة في حديقتي المتواضعة* 
*هالصورة عرضتها قبل ...لنبات الليف وهو أخضر* 
 
*شوفوا كيف صار* 
 
*وهذا بعد القطف* 
*قشرت لكم وحدة وطلعت البذور*
*والليفة جاهزة للاستخدام*
*طبيعية 100% زراعة منزلية ومفيدة للجسم*
*(:*
*حمام الهنا علي*  
 
*هذي بقايا الفلفل و**يقاوم الحر*
 
*وهذي ما شا الله باكورة انتاج شيرة الهمبو* 

 
*سؤال: للخبيرات*
*نبته ما اعرف شو هي أشك ان الوالدة زارعة بذور شي من الفواكه الاستوائية بس الحين ما اعرف شو نوعها* 
 
*هذا الدمدم حسب علمي او الياسمين الكاذب* 
 
*باكورة الجوافة إن شا الله تطلع طيبة* 
 

*أم شيخة* 
*هذي الجهنمية وحدة من 4 جهنميات مختلفة، من متى وأنا أعابلها أكثر من سنتين*
*وبعد نصايحج واستخدام الفيتامين بدت تورق واتريا البقية بعد يزهرن* 
*يزاج الله خير* 
 

*الياسمين المتسلق* 
*همس الأزاهير : شوفي نفس ورق الياسمينة عندج لكن شكل الورد يختلف* 
 


 
 
*وإن شا الله عجبتكم الجولة*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

**

*سبحان الله...شفتوا الخسوف*
*أستغفر الله من كل ذنب*
****** 

*أم شيخة*
*مكانج خالي...لا اطولين* 
*أم خليفة*
*طلاتج الحلوة لا تحرمينا منها* 
*أم أميرة*
*سبحان الله*
*الدنيا جنة الكافر وسجن المؤمن*
*رااااائعة الصور واكيد الطبيعة احلى وكله ولا قرط السيدة*
*الله يوعدنا بجنات عدن* 

*أم جاسم*
*شو رايج بسفرة لسيريلانكا على حسابج*  
*سارا..ما لها وجود..أم ميثة...هانزادا..وبقية الحسناوات*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير والسرور والنور والورود ع وردات التجمع اشحالك يالغاليان 
هلا ياام شيخه الله يعطيج العافيه 
ام جاسم حاضرين بنزور موضوع صديقتج مايهمج 
احلام منوره انشاالله تكونين بخير 
ام ميره ابدعتي بموضوع سيريلانكا وياسلام ع الورود الحلوه 
ام خليفه وينج 
وبقية الوردات تحياتي وسلامي لكن

----------


## هانزادا

هلا الغاليات شحالكن 
البارحه طلعت انا وبو الشباب فالحوش وشفنا الخسوف 
يا سبحان الله يلسنا نتامل بس ما سمعت لااذان ولا حتى شغلوا قران فالمسجد 
احلام الماسه موجودين اختي بس ما نشارك لانه التعب هاد حيلي من هالمستشفيات 
اللي يقول اصبري لين نسمع النبض واللي يقول احتمال يكون ميت 
يالله كله باجره ان شاء الله 
اما بالنسبه للزراعه فيه ترتيبات وبصور لكم بعدين

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صباح الخير والسرور والنور والورود ع وردات التجمع اشحالك يالغاليان 
> هلا ياام شيخه الله يعطيج العافيه 
> ام جاسم حاضرين بنزور موضوع صديقتج مايهمج 
> احلام منوره انشاالله تكونين بخير 
> ام ميره ابدعتي بموضوع سيريلانكا وياسلام ع الورود الحلوه 
> ام خليفه وينج 
> وبقية الوردات تحياتي وسلامي لكن


*صباح الأنوار يا الغالية*

*أنا الحمد لله بقوة 100 حصان بقدرة الله*
*ربي يحفظج*




> هلا الغاليات شحالكن 
> البارحه طلعت انا وبو الشباب فالحوش وشفنا الخسوف 
> يا سبحان الله يلسنا نتامل بس ما سمعت لااذان ولا حتى شغلوا قران فالمسجد 
> احلام الماسه موجودين اختي بس ما نشارك لانه التعب هاد حيلي من هالمستشفيات 
> اللي يقول اصبري لين نسمع النبض واللي يقول احتمال يكون ميت 
> يالله كله باجره ان شاء الله 
> اما بالنسبه للزراعه فيه ترتيبات وبصور لكم بعدين


*فديتج ربي يعافيج ويأجرج وبقدرة الله بيكبر وبتشوفينه بخير*
*بنتريا الترتيبات اليديدة*
*الله يوفقج*

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير 

خواتي متزنه روزه وهانزادا واحلام .... ياناس ام خليفه واين صدق لها خله 

الظاهر الناس كلها امتحانات او يمكن سافروا و احنا يالسين ماشي شغل غير التجمع 

احلام ....... الشيره يمكن رمبوتان ام الشعر والله اعلم 

... والياسمينه وايد حلوه شكلي بدور منها البيت انترس من الشير وانا كل ما يعيبني شي ابغي منه 


اقوال لا ......... على سيرلانكا تر من جد جنه 

الجو عندهم حلو روعه والفواكه وجميع البهارات والارز والشاي

من يكون عندي وقت بحط لكم صور من حديقة البهارات وبعض المناظر انتوا احكموا

وانا مره سمعت قصه (( والله اعلم )) انا سيدنا ادم نزل في جنه في الارض وبعض القصص تقول انها سيرلانكا وانتوا تكدوا من المعلومه

ام ميره يا احلام ميره

----------


## بنت_دبي1

مرحبا بنا اشحالكم....

انا توني بادئة وبغيت ازرع النخل والاشجار الكبار مثل اللوز...الخ بس عندي استفسار بسيط من وين تاخذون النخل من غير مشاتل يوم سرت مشاتل دبي في منطقة ورسان ما عندهم نخل واااايد كله عندهم نخل الزينة وبس يعني أبا النخل تطلع الرطب.... أحس اني ما اعرف مووول شي عن الزرع واستفسار ثاني الحين في اغلبية البيوت أشوف زارعين شجرة شوي عودة فيها ورود بيض شو اسم هاي الشجرة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ لاني ناوية ازرع هالشجرة صوب باب الحوي تعطي منظر الحلو.....

----------


## ميراميره

بنت دبي حبيبتي النخل لازم تاخذينها من عند احد يعرف في النخل مب اي شي تحطين في بيتج

انا النخل اللي في بيتي من مزرعة الوالد ومن مزرعة عمي وكل انخله انا اعرف شو نوعها خلاص للولو برحي

لان اللي فس السوق اي شي بتزرعينها وبتتعبين يمكن اخر شي يطلع الرطب مب شي 

دوري في الوسيط اذا في مواطنين بيبعون لج نخل من مزارعهم واشتري من الصغار عشان تكبر في بيتج


الورده البيضاء يمكن تكون (( وردة الفتنهه )) اورقها عريضه والورود مجموعه في اخر الغصن

----------


## بنت_دبي1

> بنت دبي حبيبتي النخل لازم تاخذينها من عند احد يعرف في النخل مب اي شي تحطين في بيتج
> 
> انا النخل اللي في بيتي من مزرعة الوالد ومن مزرعة عمي وكل انخله انا اعرف شو نوعها خلاص للولو برحي
> 
> لان اللي فس السوق اي شي بتزرعينها وبتتعبين يمكن اخر شي يطلع الرطب مب شي 
> 
> دوري في الوسيط اذا في مواطنين بيبعون لج نخل من مزارعهم واشتري من الصغار عشان تكبر في بيتج
> 
> 
> الورده البيضاء يمكن تكون (( وردة الفتنهه )) اورقها عريضه والورود مجموعه في اخر الغصن



ايواااااا عيل الحين لازم اشتري من مزارع يالله شو نسوي بندور بعد.............مشكورررررررة يا الغالية

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير

اختي ام ميره كيف حالك انا مره شفت هالورده فكرتها عمل فني من الورق او القماش طلعت حقيقيه سبحان خالقها

سلفتي تسافر سيرلانكا باستمرار بقصد التجاره تبيع وتشتري في الملابس وبعدين خيه لا تزعلين مشان ورده الدنيا ما تسوا يا لله عجلي با قي الصور شوقتيني عساك ع القوه

احلام مساء الخير الشجره الي الوالده زرعتها قشطه انا زارعه مثلها اخوي مشاء الله زارعها له سنه 

ونص اثمرت والليف بجرب زراعته ان شاء الله الفلفل زرعته مرتين وما يطلع شي؟

جوله رائعه الله يعطيك العافيه

سبحانك لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ميراميره

همس الازهير مساج الله بالخير ان شاء الله من يكون عندي وقت فالكم طيب الصور كثيره بس اخاف
ام شيخه تعصب علينا بس انا في حدود الورود و الزراعه والحديقه بحط لكم الصور ان شاءالله

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير خواتي

هذي صور اول فندق سكنا فيه المناظر كانت حلوه والجو مغيم بس ..الغرف انا محبيتها.. واحنا قعدنا ليله 1

شوفوا شير وردة الفتنه حولين الحوض واشجار جوز الهند شكلهم حلو بين البحر وحديقه الفندق

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير 
> 
> خواتي متزنه روزه وهانزادا واحلام .... ياناس ام خليفه واين صدق لها خله 
> 
> 
> *مسا النور أم ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــرة السموحة على الالف الزايدة*
> 
> *شوقتيني اسير سيريلانكا*
> 
> ...





> مرحبا بنا اشحالكم....
> 
> انا توني بادئة وبغيت ازرع النخل والاشجار الكبار مثل اللوز...الخ بس عندي استفسار بسيط من وين تاخذون النخل من غير مشاتل يوم سرت مشاتل دبي في منطقة ورسان ما عندهم نخل واااايد كله عندهم نخل الزينة وبس يعني أبا النخل تطلع الرطب.... أحس اني ما اعرف مووول شي عن الزرع واستفسار ثاني الحين في اغلبية البيوت أشوف زارعين شجرة شوي عودة فيها ورود بيض شو اسم هاي الشجرة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ لاني ناوية ازرع هالشجرة صوب باب الحوي تعطي منظر الحلو.....


هلا يا بنت دبي...تحملي من بعض المزارعين يغشون في النخل..

وبخبرج... كل يوم على طريج الحميدية في عجمان اشوف بيكب فيه نخيل وثامر بعد اذا عندج حد ممكن يفيدج بعد

وبالنسبة للشيرة هذي فتنة......وفي وحدة تشبهها شوي وايد حلوة بعد بس ما اعرف اسمها بس ورودها وردية تزهر في الصيف موجودة عند أم عبد الرحمن




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير
> 
> اختي ام ميره كيف حالك انا مره شفت هالورده فكرتها عمل فني من الورق او القماش طلعت حقيقيه سبحان خالقها
> 
> سلفتي تسافر سيرلانكا باستمرار بقصد التجاره تبيع وتشتري في الملابس وبعدين خيه لا تزعلين مشان ورده الدنيا ما تسوا يا لله عجلي با قي الصور شوقتيني عساك ع القوه
> 
> احلام مساء الخير الشجره الي الوالده زرعتها قشطه انا زارعه مثلها اخوي مشاء الله زارعها له سنه ونص اثمرت والليف بجرب زراعته ان شاء الله الفلفل زرعته مرتين وما يطلع شي؟
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*تعرفوا على شجرة القشطة ( شريفة )* 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post32801067 

*وتعرفوا على الدريان* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post32802624


*و التشيكو*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post32803087

----------


## مالها وجود

للرفع

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير

واينكم واين المزارعات واخبار الحدائق ؟؟؟

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير تجمع حديقتي 
شحالكن وعلومكن 

بجد تولهت عليكن نفر نفر وعلى التجمع زنقه زنقه 

سامحوني على التأخير 
بديت اخلص اموري وهذا الاسبوع بيكون اخر اسبوع ان الله احيانا وما ظهرلي شي
وان شاء الله بدخل بأنتظام المهم اني اخلص من هالهم واجهز كل شي 
وسبحان الله كله ورا بعض .

نتلاقى على خير عزيزاتي 
سلامي للجميع

----------


## um sheikha

احلام 
استانست يوم شفت غصن لشيره حلوه كابدايه للصفحه 
فديتج مشكوره على شيرة القطن وصلت بالسلامه 
بس بعدني ما زرعتها من افضى ان شاء الله بزرعها ولاتحاتينها في الحفظ والصون 




> همس الازهير مساج الله بالخير ان شاء الله من يكون عندي وقت فالكم طيب الصور كثيره بس اخاف
> ام شيخه تعصب علينا بس انا في حدود الورود و الزراعه والحديقه بحط لكم الصور ان شاءالله
> افااااااااااااا عليج يام ميره لاتقولين هالرمسه 
> التجمع تجمعج عزيزتي حطي فيه الي تبينه وبالعكس انتي تسعدينا بمشاركاتج 
> وكلكن خير وبركة في هالتجمع الطيب

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> احلام 
> استانست يوم شفت غصن لشيره حلوه كابدايه للصفحه 
> فديتج مشكوره على شيرة القطن وصلت بالسلامه 
> بس بعدني ما زرعتها من افضى ان شاء الله بزرعها ولاتحاتينها في الحفظ والصون


*حيا الله الغالية*

*ربي يونسج كمان وكمان..هذا جزء من جهدج حبيبتي*
*خذي راحتج يا أم شيخة في زراعتها ..وتراها من تضرب في الأرض تاخذ راحتها بالطول والعرض*

*ولا تنسين أنا وانت بنسوي اكتفاء ذاتي للأقطان*

*......*


*أم ميرة*

*ما شا الله عليج نشيطة*
*على فكرة*
*ليش مواضيع الأشجار نقلوها لقسم التغذية والصحة ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنا ما أدري شو السالفة*

*......*

*أم عبد الرحمن*

*شحال عروسكم اليديدة؟*

*......*

*أم خليفة*
*كفايه تغلي*

*......*

*أم جاسم*
*تدري إني متخيله شكلج...ههههههه*
*حدس*

*........*

*سارا وهانزادا وهمس وأم عبد الله وأم ميثة وكل الحبيبات*
* التجمع ربي يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير يا صبايا

ام شيخه عودا حميدا الله يعين على الدنيا ركض ولهو الله يجعل راحتنا في اخرتنا

[والليف عندي بذوره..بس يا ريتج بالامارات برسل لج منه....مع اني قريب لي سفرتين وحدة للرياض والثانية لجدة والعمرة بس ما اعرف كيف الترتيبات بعدها

كريمه بنت كرام وصلت وياليت قبل ما تجين جده يكون عندي خبر حتى نتعرف ونقوم بالواجب وامشيك على جده

[والفلفل جففي بذوره قبل وبعدين ازرعيه ..واقترح تجربين هالفترة عشان اذا نجحت اطبقينا مع بداية شهر رمضان انسب طقس

بالفعل جففته وما طلع لكن لا ياس مع الزراعه با كرر التجربه

وهذا صور القشطه يا عسل وتراها توها صغيره مثل الي عندك وهم توام


  

تصبحون على خير

سبحان الله والحمدلله والله اكبر

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير

مشكوره ام شيخه على السماحلي بالمشاركه بالصور عن سيرلانكا

هذا المكان في وسط سيرلانكا المدينه اسمها دنبولا وفندقنا كان جدا رائع 

كان على بحيره وسط غابه واحنا اخذنا الغرفه تكون اعلى من مستوى الشير 
عشان نقدر نشوف البحيره والمناظر وهذي صور

----------


## ريـــــــماني

صبحكم الله بالخير 

شحالكن يا الطيبات ربكن بخير 

احلام فديتيتج ابا بذور الليف كيف اتواصل وياج ؟؟؟

جوله بانتاج زراعتنا الصيفي 















اتمسيتوا بخير ( :

----------


## ميراميره

> 




هلا اختي

الله يباركلج في زرعج ما شاء الله

بس شو هي من النباتات انا ما عرفتها ؟؟؟

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساءالخير الا وين الناس

ام ميره كيف انت الله يعطيك العافيه ع الصور بردت علينا شوي ذكرتيني بقريه جبليه باندونيسيا نفس 

المناظر المفروض لك مكافاه من ها لدوله لانك بتسوين دعايه لهم الله يسعدك هيا باقي الصور

اخت ريماني ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ياليت التصوير كان ابعد من كذا لاني ما عرفت وش ها الثمره




الا يا جماعه وين ام جاسم لا يكون راحت ادور على ام خليفه 

في امان الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صبحكم الله بالخير 
> 
> شحالكن يا الطيبات ربكن بخير 
> 
> احلام فديتيتج ابا بذور الليف كيف اتواصل وياج ؟؟؟
> 
> صباح النور ريماني شحالج وين تغطين عنا
> انت من اي امارة؟؟ عندج حد ايي صوب راس الخيمة؟؟
> بطرش لج البذور الغالية
> ...



*كل هذا وداستنه عنا*




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير يا صبايا
> 
> ام شيخه عودا حميدا الله يعين على الدنيا ركض ولهو الله يجعل راحتنا في اخرتنا
> 
> [والليف عندي بذوره..بس يا ريتج بالامارات برسل لج منه....مع اني قريب لي سفرتين وحدة للرياض والثانية لجدة والعمرة بس ما اعرف كيف الترتيبات بعدها
> 
> كريمه بنت كرام وصلت وياليت قبل ما تجين جده يكون عندي خبر حتى نتعرف ونقوم بالواجب وامشيك على جده
> 
> *تسلمين الغالية..وما راح تقصرين بس انا بكون مشغولة في الدورات يعني بنجي عالدورة على طول وهي على فترتين مدة اسبوعين قبل رمضان صبح ومسا*
> ...


*والله انكن رائعات*

----------


## ميراميره

همس الازهير ... لصور بقيه اختى مب دعايه ... بس ابغي تشوفون الطبيعه لان كثيرين يضنون
ان هذي البلد ما تستحق الزياره وانا كنت منهن بس بعد مارحت غير نظرتي في حمكي على الاماكن



ما عرفتينا على هذا يشبه الزعرور السنفري
احلام ذكرتيني بالسنافر و بابا سنفور ...... بس شو هذي النبته ؟؟؟

----------


## ريـــــــماني

يا مسا الخير للناس الغير 

تسلميلي يا احلام وانا من راس الخيمه بتواصل وياج عالخاص من ادش من لابي احينه

داشه من الايفون بحول منه ههههه

وما شاء الله عليج عرفتيهن كلهن وحتى لشيكو عرفتيه 

همس الازاهير ها شمام فدييتج مثل ما قالت احلام 

ميراميره واحلام وهمس تسلمنلي فديتكن 

واللي ما عرفتنه ها يسمونه كباث اللي بشجرة الارك ( المسواك )

بحطلكن موضوع منفصل عنه من اتفيج 

حافظنكن ربكن 

سلامي للكل ولشيختنا الا وينها هب مبينه عسى ما شر ان شاء الله ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> همس الازهير ... لصور بقيه اختى مب دعايه ... بس ابغي تشوفون الطبيعه لان كثيرين يضنون
> ان هذي البلد ما تستحق الزياره وانا كنت منهن بس بعد مارحت غير نظرتي في حمكي على الاماكن
> 
>  
> *أم ميرة والله شوقتيني اسير سيريلانكا* 
> 
> ما عرفتينا على هذا يشبه الزعرور السنفري
> احلام ذكرتيني بالسنافر و بابا سنفور ...... بس شو هذي النبته ؟؟؟


 
*ايام قد خلت يا ام ميرة* 



> يا مسا الخير للناس الغير 
> 
> تسلميلي يا احلام وانا من راس الخيمه بتواصل وياج عالخاص من ادش من لابي احينه
> 
> *أخيـــرا صدت وحدة خيماوية*
> *ههههههه*
> 
> داشه من الايفون بحول منه ههههه
> 
> ...


 
*خواتي.ما ادري اذا يناسبكم ولا لا*
*انا مسوية تجمع حديقتي على الوتس اب اذا اي وحده عندها اي فون او جلكسي تاب او بلاك بيري وعندها الخدمة و تحب اني اضيفها اطرش لي رقمها عالخاص*
*وهذا شي راجع لكن ومب اجباري*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

وين فراشتنا النشيطة ؟؟

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

ريوق من فندق هرتانس كا ندلاما الذي على البحيره وصور المسابح يوجد فيه 3مسابح 




























ام جاسم ... وينج يالله بنروح معاج سيرلانكا انا عازمتنج على الريوق 
و الخوات المزرعات اللي حابه تروح تتفضل معانا

----------


## مالها وجود

ميراميره يزاج الله خير على الصور اللي تبرد على القلب 
حاسه بضيج من فتره و الصور طلعتني من الواقع حسيت اني في مكان ثاني

----------


## ساره خالد

هوووووووب

----------


## ميراميره

مالها وجود حبيبتي الله يفرج ضيج هونيها وتهون تر كل شي في هي الدنيا 
احنا نشوفه هم ونكبر السالفه بس بعد فتره كل شي يصير عادي وترجع الامور
احس من قبل ... واحنا من عرف الخير واين لنا ؟؟

حبيبتي الصور وايد بس انا اخاف اثقل عليكم .... لان ما اشوف احد يشارك 
انا قالت بسوي لكم جو...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ميراميره يزاج الله خير على الصور اللي تبرد على القلب 
> حاسه بضيج من فتره و الصور طلعتني من الواقع حسيت اني في مكان ثاني


 
*ربي يبدل همج خير وفرح*
*نحن أحيانا نغفل عن الاستغفار وهو فيه علاج لمشاكلنا وهمومنا*
*أسنغفر اللله العظيم*




> مالها وجود حبيبتي الله يفرج ضيج هونيها وتهون تر كل شي في هي الدنيا 
> احنا نشوفه هم ونكبر السالفه بس بعد فتره كل شي يصير عادي وترجع الامور
> احس من قبل ... واحنا من عرف الخير واين لنا ؟؟
> 
> حبيبتي الصور وايد بس انا اخاف اثقل عليكم .... لان ما اشوف احد يشارك 
> انا قالت بسوي لكم جو...


*حلو تغيير الجو*
*رووووعة* 
*ربي يبارك فيج*
*والسنة وين ناوية تسيرين*
*تعرفين أنا اقترح تحطين سلسلة رحلتي إلى سيريلانكا في قسم السياحة وتحطين لنا رابط الموضوع*
*تدرين ليش عشان نرجع له وقت الحاجة...أخافه يضيع في التجمع*
*بلييييييييييييييييييز يليز بليز بليز*
*بصراحة أفكر أسير لها او اندونيسيا الجميلة*

----------


## Attractive ~

السلام عليكن خواتي شحالكن عساكن بخير وسهاله 

وياكن ام خليفه من بوظبي وحبيت انظم الكن توني بتفيج للحديقه وفالحر ههههههههه 

انا حوشي كبيير ماعندي حديقه بس عندي فقظع صغير وفيها بس حشيش وعندي برع البيت مساحه مب بطاله فيها بعد بس حشيش 
شورايكن شو من الورد احطه وكيف اوزعه وكيف ازين الحوش عندي اتمنى تساعدني خواتي بالخصوص اني تقريييييييبا قريت كل الصفحات وماشاء الله عليكن كللللللللكن مبدعات 

بعدين بصورلكن الاماكن وباخد رياكن 
وعيبني الورد الي عند الاخت الماسه وبغيت اسالج هالورد مايموت فالحر لاني كم مر يبت ورد وماكمل عندي اسبوع ومات  :Frown:  وجيه ريلي يتعايز يشتري ورد من اول ويديد 

ولااااااااازم اذا بنزع ورد لازم نستخدم السماد وهالسوالف 
وااااااااااااااايد سالت صح ماعليه ابا حوشي يكون حلو وايد اجوف بيوت تعيبني طريق تنسيقهم للورد والشجر 

اختكم ام خليفه

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير والرياحين

عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اذا اعطى احدكم الريحان فلا يرده فانه من الجنه) 

ام ريماني فديتيج نبي دوره مكثفه في زراعة السواك الله يجزاك خير ولك الاجر والدعاء

ام ميره مشكوره على الصور الحلوه متعتينا الله يعطيك العافيه

ما لها وجود اختي والله العظيم عن تجربه خاصه عليك بالاستغفار ما تعاقب الليل والنهار وقراءةسورة 

البقره ما تاخذ منك اكثر من ساعه بدل الله همك فرحا

احلام باندونيسيا اماكن تكونين فيها فوق السحاب والغيوم سبحان الله شعور لا يوووووصف 

الى اللقاء

سيد الاستغفار( سبحانك لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين)

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكن خواتي شحالكن عساكن بخير وسهاله 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام حيا الله من لفانا*
> 
> وياكن ام خليفه من بوظبي وحبيت انظم الكن توني بتفيج للحديقه وفالحر ههههههههه 
> 
> *هلا بأم خليفة 2 نورتينا* 
> 
> انا حوشي كبيير ماعندي حديقه بس عندي فقظع صغير وفيها بس حشيش وعندي برع البيت مساحه مب بطاله فيها بعد بس حشيش 
> ...


 
*على الرحب والسعة يا ام خليفة2*
*كل العضوات بيساعدنج بس اغلبهم مشغولات بامتحانات العيال ومنهم بتجهيزات الصيف*
*ولو تتريين لين شهر 9 بيكون افضل بيكون بداية موسم الزراعة عندنا والجو ألطف إن شا الله يعني بعد عيد رمضان*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير والرياحين
> 
> عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اذا اعطى احدكم الريحان فلا يرده فانه من الجنه) 
> 
> ام ريماني فديتيج نبي دوره مكثفه في زراعة السواك الله يجزاك خير ولك الاجر والدعاء
> 
> ام ميره مشكوره على الصور الحلوه متعتينا الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> ما لها وجود اختي والله العظيم عن تجربه خاصه عليك بالاستغفار ما تعاقب الليل والنهار وقراءةسورة 
> ...


*شكرا على الهدية الريحانية*

*انا زرت اندونيسيا قبل 3 سنوات وكانت رحلة سياحية ودعوية في نفس الوقت*
*الشعب الاندونيسي طيب جدا وبين قوسين اكتشفت ان الفئة الي نستقدمها كعمالة يختلفون عن الشعب نفسه بشكل عام*
*وتعجبت لما شفت ان الحضارم متواجدين فيها بكثرة ومن مئات السنين*

*و حسيت انها جنة الله في الارض..و تمنيت احفظ القرآم كامل هناك وعقب ارجع الامارات*
*لأن جوهم وطبيعتهم غير*
*سكنت في منطقة اسمها مالنج فيها اشجار التفاح والدريان و الجوافة واشياء اخرى*
*أتمنى ازورها مرة ثانية*
*وللأسف ما صورت ولا صورة*

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم اخواتي الحبيبات وصبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
وسالت عنكم العافيه وذكركم الله بالخير 
بعدنني مشغوله ولا عندي سوالف وايد 
مشكورين مره ثانيه والسموحه متابعتنكم بصمت

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن خضار كقلوبكم الخضرا خواتي 




> ام ريماني فديتيج نبي دوره مكثفه في زراعة السواك الله يجزاك خير ولك الاجر والدعاء


 فديـــــت قلبج يا همس بس انا ريماني مب امها بعدني عزابيه الغلا خخخخ

عن السواك والله يا ختيه شو بقولج هو عندنا من ايام حياة ابويه الله يرحمه ونابت الا جيه شكل

العصافير يايبه البذور بس ابويه ربي يغفر له كان مهتم فيه من سقايه وتسميد واحينه ما شاء الله كبير 

حتى ان بيوت ييرانا معظمها طالعه فبيتهم يمكن بعد من البذور 

هو يباله عباله لانه من النوع اللي يسبح اذا ما اهتميتي فيه من الاول بالقص 

وتكبير الجذر بيطلعلج جذر صغير وبيسبح وبيعغطيلج مكان وايد 

نحن يلسنا انقصه وكبر الجذر واستوى قوي وما سبح 

وهاللي اقدر افيديج فيه فدييتج 

وان شاء الله بجرب ازرع البذور اللي ظاهره وبوافيكم بالنتايج

----------


## Attractive ~

> *على الرحب والسعة يا ام خليفة2*
> *كل العضوات بيساعدنج بس اغلبهم مشغولات بامتحانات العيال ومنهم بتجهيزات الصيف*
> *ولو تتريين لين شهر 9 بيكون افضل بيكون بداية موسم الزراعة عندنا والجو ألطف إن شا الله يعني بعد عيد رمضان*


مشكوووووووووووورة ختيه احلام على ردج الوااااااااااااااضح بس اذا حبيت اخذ نفس الورد الي عندج عادي ازرعهم احينه احب بيتي يكون فيه ورد وماعندي مساحه احطهم  :Frown:  ان الله اليوم بصور

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خيه ريماني ان شاء الله ها لغلطه فال خير قولي يا رب الله يعطيك الي نفسك فيه 

تدرين انا ليش متحمسه لزراعته لاجل والدي لكن ان شاء الله بسال وبزرع مثل ما قالت احلام بشهر 9

السواك والليف بالخطه الخمسيه 

والسموحه منك 

استودعكم الله اراكم يوم الاحد ان شاء الله

القاكم على حب على قول بعض ناس

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

السلام عليكم خواتي 

اتولهت عليكم وحده وحده 

استغفر الله هالشهر احسه ثقيل علي و متروس مفاجأت 

الكل عارف اني صار لي سنه احاول بالحمل والله ما اراد الاسبوع اللي طاف الدكتوره قالت لي لازم اتسوين اشعه الصبغه الشي الباقي من كل التحاليل كنت وايد متردده اني اسويها بس قلت خلاص انشاء الله اخر شي اسويه ويوم سويته انصدمت ان الانبوبين ( قناة فالوب ) مسكرين قدرت تفتح لي واحد بالصبغه و الثاني ما قدرت 
والله اني شفت الموت ويع ولاده قالت لي بعد6 شهور لو ما صار حمل لازم اتسوين عمليه منظار تفتحين الانبوب الثاني 
قلت وصلت الخدامه برتاح شوي بس الحمد الله على كل حال

اخبار الحديقه : الجو حر كل اللي اقدر اسويه اوايج على الزرع من الدريشه

----------


## um sheikha

مسااااااااااا الخير مزارعاتي 
شحالكن ربكن بخير 

ما شاء الله التجمع عامر بهله .. يعله دووووم ياربي 
اعلومي ما تسر 
تركيه مريضه موجة اسهال وزواع 
وانا طحت البارحه لااشفع ولا انفع سروني المستشفى نص الليل
عطوني ابره وريد 
طفح عليه الارهاق والتعب القديم واليديد
ولين اليوم احسني تعبانه جسمي مكسر ودوره ولوعه >_< 

اعلوم الحديقه 
الحمدالله زينه مخضره بس من امرضت تركيه ما ظهرت 

سلامي للجميع من اشوف عمري بخير 
بدخل ان شاء الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> اشحالكم اخواتي الحبيبات وصبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
> وسالت عنكم العافيه وذكركم الله بالخير 
> بعدنني مشغوله ولا عندي سوالف وايد  
> مشكورين مره ثانيه والسموحه متابعتنكم بصمت


*آه يا صمت*
*نتريا السوالف الحلوة بشغف* 






> مساكن خضار كقلوبكم الخضرا خواتي





> فديـــــت قلبج يا همس بس انا ريماني مب امها بعدني عزابيه الغلا خخخخ
> 
> عن السواك والله يا ختيه شو بقولج هو عندنا من ايام حياة ابويه الله يرحمه ونابت الا جيه شكل 
> العصافير يايبه البذور بس ابويه ربي يغفر له كان مهتم فيه من سقايه وتسميد واحينه ما شاء الله كبير  
> حتى ان بيوت ييرانا معظمها طالعه فبيتهم يمكن بعد من البذور  
> هو يباله عباله لانه من النوع اللي يسبح اذا ما اهتميتي فيه من الاول بالقص  
> وتكبير الجذر بيطلعلج جذر صغير وبيسبح وبيعغطيلج مكان وايد  
> نحن يلسنا انقصه وكبر الجذر واستوى قوي وما سبح  
> وهاللي اقدر افيديج فيه فدييتج  
> وان شاء الله بجرب ازرع البذور اللي ظاهره وبوافيكم بالنتايج



**
*ما يخصني أنا أبغي بذور ولا بطرش لج عصافي منطقتنا يشلون عنكم*
*هههههه* 




> مشكوووووووووووورة ختيه احلام على ردج الوااااااااااااااضح بس اذا حبيت اخذ نفس الورد الي عندج عادي ازرعهم احينه احب بيتي يكون فيه ورد وماعندي مساحه احطهم  ان الله اليوم بصور


 
*مثل ما قلت لج اذا تقصدين الفينكا غهو يتحمل الحر بس يبغي شوية سقاي يعني هالشهرين 7 و 8 اسقيه يومي وعقب مرة ك3 ايام بيكفيه*
*وبتشوفينه في شهر 6 و 7 يطلع بذور ويطلعون العيال تحتهم* 
*وممكن تزرعينهم في احواض اذا ما عندج مساحة كافية في الارض لانه بتسوي لج منظر جمالي* 
*ونحن بانتظار الصور* 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





> خيه ريماني ان شاء الله ها لغلطه فال خير قولي يا رب الله يعطيك الي نفسك فيه 
> 
> تدرين انا ليش متحمسه لزراعته لاجل والدي لكن ان شاء الله بسال وبزرع مثل ما قالت احلام بشهر 9 
> السواك والليف بالخطه الخمسيه  
> *على طاري الليف احس بوناسة لما (اتروش بها ) اتسبح بها اولا لانها من زراعة ايدي وثانيا لانها طبيعية ، بس في ناس ما يحبونها لانها شوية خشنة على بشرتهم مع اني احسها مررة كويسة خصوصا اذا نقعناها بموية دافية شوي( نقع العرج السعودي  )* 
> *بس نصيحة اذا زرعتي الليف لا تحطينها حذال الشجر الصغير لانها تلف عليهم وتكسر ضلوعهم ازرعيها قريب الاشجار الكبير الي ما عليها خوف او جنب الجدار او اي شي تتسلق عليه*
> *لانها شجرة متطفلة*
> 
> *وشوفي هالصورة عجبتني الطريقة*
> ...


 




> السلام عليكم خواتي 
> 
> 
> اتولهت عليكم وحده وحده  
> استغفر الله هالشهر احسه ثقيل علي و متروس مفاجأت  
> الكل عارف اني صار لي سنه احاول بالحمل والله ما اراد الاسبوع اللي طاف الدكتوره قالت لي لازم اتسوين اشعه الصبغه الشي الباقي من كل التحاليل كنت وايد متردده اني اسويها بس قلت خلاص انشاء الله اخر شي اسويه ويوم سويته انصدمت ان الانبوبين ( قناة فالوب ) مسكرين قدرت تفتح لي واحد بالصبغه و الثاني ما قدرت 
> والله اني شفت الموت ويع ولاده قالت لي بعد6 شهور لو ما صار حمل لازم اتسوين عمليه منظار تفتحين الانبوب الثاني 
> قلت وصلت الخدامه برتاح شوي بس الحمد الله على كل حال 
> *ربي يبدل همج فرج وعلييج بالدعاء يا ام عبد الرحمن وتحري ساعات الاجابة*
> ...




*يال ليتني اقدر اوايج عافانا الله ما ايوووز اسوديت من الشمس ما اروم اصبلا عن زرعي لازم كل يوم مره او 2 امر عليهم*  




> مسااااااااااا الخير مزارعاتي





> شحالكن ربكن بخير 
> 
> *مسا الانوااار*
> ما شاء الله التجمع عامر بهله .. يعله دووووم ياربي  
> *ناقصنا وجودج يا ام شيخة والله ان التفاعل يزيد بدخولج صدق انج بركة*
> اعلومي ما تسر 
> تركيه مريضه موجة اسهال وزواع 
> وانا طحت البارحه لااشفع ولا انفع سروني المستشفى نص الليل
> عطوني ابره وريد 
> ...


 

*أنا اليوم موعد ابرتي الأسبوعي*
*احتمال أكون خارج نطاق الخدمة وعلى حسب قوة اعراضها*
* استوينا اصدقاء مع اني كنت ما ادش المستشفى الا للشديد الأوي أو للأسنان*
*والحمد لله على كل حال* 
*نشوفكم على خير*

----------


## ...الفراشة...

مسااااا الخييير
متابعة بصمت

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مسااااا الخييير
> متابعة بصمت


 

حيا الله الفراشة الصامتة شحالج وشحال العيال

----------


## أحلام الماسة

أستغفر الله

----------


## أم بشر

اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه ..اجمعني بغاية مرآدي

----------


## um sheikha

يالله يوم دخلت ادور على التجمع لقيته 3 صفحه قلبي عورني 

ذكرت الكندي يوم قال 

شـــــدوا الــعــربــان بـالـكــلــي واتـركــوا ذا الـــروح ولـهـانــه 

مــادروا وش بالحـشـا حـلّـي م الـــفـــراق وحــــــرّ نــيــرانـــه 

مسـتـلـيـع وحــالــي اعـتــلــي والحـشـا شـبّـت بـــه احـزانــه 

دمــع عيـنـي ســال وانـهـلـي يـــوم قـفــت عــنــي أظـعـانــه 

ويـل مـن هـو عقبهـم خـلـي ضــايـــع عــقــلــه وبــرهــانــه 

أطـــرب الـشـوفــه ولا امــلــي وأرخص الغالي على شانـه 

هو شفاي وشمسـي وظلـي راضــيٍ فــى حـكــم سلـطـانـه 

يـعـل يـرجـع لـــي مـــودّ لـــي مــا تـخـلـف الـنــاس مـيـزانـه 

ويــن بلـقـى عقـبـك امسـلّـي يـا شبيـه الريـم فـى اخـوانـه 

احـتـفــظ بــالـــود يـــــا خــلّـــي لا تــــهـــــدم رص بــنــيـــانـــه 


دقني حزن بخبركن

----------


## xouaexo

> يالله يوم دخلت ادور على التجمع لقيته 3 صفحه قلبي عورني 
> 
> ذكرت الكندي يوم قال 
> 
> شـــــدوا الــعــربــان بـالـكــلــي واتـركــوا ذا الـــروح ولـهـانــه 
> 
> مــادروا وش بالحـشـا حـلّـي م الـــفـــراق وحــــــرّ نــيــرانـــه 
> 
> مسـتـلـيـع وحــالــي اعـتــلــي والحـشـا شـبّـت بـــه احـزانــه 
> ...



ام شيخه مب اول مره 
ياما رفعنا الموضوع من الصفحه الثالثه بدون اي ضجه اعلانيه 
خلي روحج رياضيه 
مع السلامه سايره احتفل بانتهاء موسم الامتحانات 
الله يوفقنا وينجحنا في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## um sheikha

الله يحفظج يام جاسم 
مبرووووكين انتهاء الامتحانات

----------


## um sheikha

ان شاء الله بكون متواجده 
بوشيخه منعني من الطلعه لاني بعدني الصداع ذابحني 
وضغطي نازل ما دري شو سالفته

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير 

سلامتج ياأم شيخه متشوفين شر .....
احلام ..... حبيبتي الله يعافيج وخفف عليج

ام جاسم طلعي بس نبغي اخبار جديده عن الزرع
ام حمني وطمطم ... تولهنا عليج واخبار حديقتج الحلو 

ام خليفه تولهنا عليج اكيد مسافره... ابغي اطرشلج من عيال الجرجير

وكل الخوات ان شاء الله الحر ميكون معطلنكم عن الحدائقكم انا ان شاء الله من يخلصون العمال من عندي في البيت بحط لكم صور حديقتي و..لوك الصيف على قولت ام جاسم 


هذي صوره من تخرج محمد البارحه ,,, والسموحه منكم وعقبال عيالكم

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
اجر وعافيه ام شيخه وما اتشوفين شر 
ما هنتي علي اتشوفين التجمع في الصفحه الثانيه قلت ارفعه 
ما ابغي اذكر اسامي كلكم اخواتي العزيزات 
احلام وروزا وميرا وهانزادا وهمس وفراشه 
ام خليفه تسلم على الجميع وتستسمح منكم وهي مشتاقه للتجمع 
لكنها مشغوله وايد الله ايكون بعونها وعون الجميع 
وانا كم يوم وافضى بس داخله اسلم والسموحه

----------


## مالها وجود

سلامي لكل المزارعات عساكم بخير 




> ان شاء الله بكون متواجده 
> بوشيخه منعني من الطلعه لاني بعدني الصداع ذابحني 
> وضغطي نازل ما دري شو سالفته


سلامات يا أم شيخة نصيحه شربي ماي أكثر لان الماي له دور في الضغط و خاصة لما ينزل 
يرفعه من كلام دكتورتي ... شحال تركيه طمنينا عليها عساها بخير 
مبروك تخرج محمد يا ام ميره عقبال خوانه 

احنا بعد الخميس خلصنا امتحانات الله ينجح عيالنا و عيالكم 
أختيه احلام الماسه شوه سالفة الابر هذي كورتيزون اللي تاخذينها و كيف بدا المرض الله يشفيج و يشفي جميع المسلمين و المسلمات 
و تاكدي ان كل شيء من رب العالمين هو خير للمسلم في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات اشحالكن وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني 
واخير خلصنا الامتحانات ونتريا النتايج والله يوفق الجميع 
ام شيخه الحمدلله ع السلامه وماتشوفين شر
ام جاسم كلنا البارحه احتفلنا بمناسبه انتهاء الامتحانات 
احلام شدي حيلج والله يعينج ع العلاج 
ام ميره مبروك تخرج محمد
مالها وجود الله يسلمج 
ام خليفه وام منصور وام حمني والفراشه وبقيه المبدعات لكن سلامي وتحياتي 
وصيف مميز للجميع

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> يالله يوم دخلت ادور على التجمع لقيته 3 صفحه قلبي عورني 
> 
> ذكرت الكندي يوم قال 
> 
> شـــــدوا الــعــربــان بـالـكــلــي واتـركــوا ذا الـــروح ولـهـانــه 
> 
> مــادروا وش بالحـشـا حـلّـي م الـــفـــراق وحــــــرّ نــيــرانـــه 
> 
> مسـتـلـيـع وحــالــي اعـتــلــي والحـشـا شـبّـت بـــه احـزانــه 
> ...


 
حيا الله الغلا والأم الروحية للتجمع

تصربي عليهم هالشهرين

بداية الاجازة وانتظار النتايج والاستعداد للسفر

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## متزن روزه

تصبحون ع خير

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير 
> 
> سلامتج ياأم شيخه متشوفين شر .....
> احلام ..... حبيبتي الله يعافيج وخفف عليج
> 
> ام جاسم طلعي بس نبغي اخبار جديده عن الزرع
> ام حمني وطمطم ... تولهنا عليج واخبار حديقتج الحلو 
> 
> ام خليفه تولهنا عليج اكيد مسافره... ابغي اطرشلج من عيال الجرجير
> ...


 
*مبروك تخرج محمد*

*عقبال ما تشوفينه ما سك الوظيفة ومتزوج*

*ويزاج الله خير عالدعوة الحلوة*





> صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
> اجر وعافيه ام شيخه وما اتشوفين شر 
> ما هنتي علي اتشوفين التجمع في الصفحه الثانيه قلت ارفعه 
> ما ابغي اذكر اسامي كلكم اخواتي العزيزات 
> احلام وروزا وميرا وهانزادا وهمس وفراشه 
> ام خليفه تسلم على الجميع وتستسمح منكم وهي مشتاقه للتجمع 
> لكنها مشغوله وايد الله ايكون بعونها وعون الجميع 
> 
> وانا كم يوم وافضى بس داخله اسلم والسموحه






*طلتج تكفينا يا أم جاسم*

*لا تحرمينا منها*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> سلامي لكل المزارعات عساكم بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلامات يا أم شيخة نصيحه شربي ماي أكثر لان الماي له دور في الضغط و خاصة لما ينزل 
> يرفعه من كلام دكتورتي ... شحال تركيه طمنينا عليها عساها بخير 
> مبروك تخرج محمد يا ام ميره عقبال خوانه  
> احنا بعد الخميس خلصنا امتحانات الله ينجح عيالنا و عيالكم 
> ...



*هلا الغالية شحالج*
*يزاج الله خير عالسؤال*
*الإبر هذي اسمها الأفونكس عبارة عن إبر وقائية اخذها بسبب التهاب العصب اللويحي المتعدد>>> اسمها طويل ابالعربي ويتختصرونه بالانجليزي إم إس MS* 
*وكل ما اخذها تسبب حمى او تعب في الجسم وحاليا اخطط اتركها وابدلها بالحبة السودا والعسل*
**
*تعالي شو اخر اخبار الزراعة عندج* 



> مرحبا ياحلوات اشحالكن وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني





> واخير خلصنا الامتحانات ونتريا النتايج والله يوفق الجميع 
> 
> *هيه صدقج نتريا النتايج ربي ينجهم جميع* 
> ام شيخه الحمدلله ع السلامه وماتشوفين شر
> ام جاسم كلنا البارحه احتفلنا بمناسبه انتهاء الامتحانات 
> احلام شدي حيلج والله يعينج ع العلاج  
> *يزاج الله خير* 
> ام ميره مبروك تخرج محمد
> مالها وجود الله يسلمج 
> ...



*ربي يسعدج*

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
هوووووود هوووووود يااهل البيت العود وينكن

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مرحبا 
> هوووووود هوووووود يااهل البيت العود وينكن


 
هدا هدا

حياج اقربي  :12 (5):

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير

متزنه روزه ومالها وجود واحلام مشكورين حبيباتي عقبال عيالكم 

الخوات مساءكم الله بالخير .... والمشغولين الله يعينهم والمسافرين الله يهنيهم ويردهم بالسلامه

----------


## ميراميره

مرحبا

هذي صور المنطقه الثانيه في سيرلانكا واسمها كاندي هذي المنطقه بارده 
والجو فيها يعتبر افضل من المناطق الباقيه وهي من اكبر المدن في سيرلانكا

وسكنا في فندق جراند وفي هذي المدينه حديقة الزهور وهي مشهوره لانها من
زمن الاحتلال الانجليزي وفيها بعض الاشجار المستورده من امريكا ومن الصين واستراليا

واشجار عملاقه بصراحه اول مره اشوف في ضخامتها هذي الاشجار
وفي اشجار غريبه في الشكل ...و اماكن الزهور ما لحقنا عليهم لانهم كانوا بيسكرون





























اتمنى اكون نقلت شي جديد لكم
ام ميره

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## مالها وجود

الله يشافيج و يعافيج يا أحلام ألماسه ... اليوم العصر بصور الزراعه و ان قدرت اسير المشتل بصور الزراعة اللي نازله عندهم آخر مره كنت مستعيله و شفت نبتات داخليه 

متزن روزه شحالج شوه مخططه للصيف 

ميراميره حلوه أجواء سيرلانكا و منطقة كاندي يمدحونها في منتديات ثانيه قاريه عنها أحسها رومنسيه
و هاديه

----------


## ميراميره

> ميراميره حلوه أجواء سيرلانكا و منطقة كاندي يمدحونها في منتديات ثانيه قاريه عنها أحسها رومنسيه
> و هاديه



رومنسيه للعرسان مب احنا ميره تزوع في مطعم الفندق الصبح وقت الريوق والناس كلها ليعه جبدها وفي السياره تهدم من طول الشارع و الشباب يتافافون ومتمللين وابوهم يقول هي اخر مره اسفركم انتوا مب ويه سفر لانهم طول الوقت انترنت فيي الفندق وفي السياره بلاك بيري 

سيرلانكا تبغي ناس كبار ويحبون الطبيعه وان شاءالله بحط لكم عن باقي الاماكن

----------


## *كـراميل*

ميرماره 
انا بعد زرت كاندي جوها وايد حلو وبارد
بس انا سكنت ب فندق فوق اليبل 
كان روعة  :Smile:  

*** اخباري الزراعية***

 :Smile:  اتريا يخلص بيت العمر باذن الله 
واحس عندي افكار وايد للحديقة 
 :Smile:  حوي بيتنا مقسم لجزئين 
مجابل البيت 
وشي حديقة خلفية سرية 
مساحتها عودا فحابة استخدمها ان شاء الله ليلسات وسوالف غير 
 :Smile:

----------


## xouaexo

اهلين وسهلين كيفكن مناح 
وين الفوايل ودلال القهوه 
انزين كبت شينو ولا جاتووا من ها الزين اللي في توقيع كراميلا 
محد الا ميرا اتونسننا بصور سلنكا 

انا سرت روس اليبال بلاد اجدادي عليهم رحمة الله 
مسميتنها سيشل 

اول بقهويكم 
رطب وكشك 

 


حجرتي تطل على اليبل واطلال اثريه والله لا يرويكم ما رقدت طول الليل موجة الراديو تنفر عن اذاعة 
القران الكريم واتوشوش وانا زايغه مب قادره انش من السرير عشان ما اشوف الدريشه 



 




صلينا الفجر وسرنا البحر بريولنا لانه جريب 


اول ما طلعنا من الباب 





 





شوفوا البيت الجديم الحلو 


 


 



البحر 


 


 


 


 



هذي اطلالة الشاليه 
اثار اثريه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يبل ونخل 



 



 


اهل النخل شو نوع ها الرطب 










 


المسطاح 



 


البيدار خرف لنا رطب واتريقنا منه بتشوفون الموضوع قريب في القسم السياحي

----------


## sola

السلآم عليكم

طبعآ انآ مآ يخصني بالزرآعه ،، بس متآبعتنكم من فترة طويلة

مآ شآ الله عليكم

ومن اسبوع بس خذت شتلة جوري

قريت إني لآزم ما اسقيهآ غير مره في الاسبوع

بس بعض الورود ذبلن والسيقان تغير لونها استوى بني !!

مآعرف شو المشكله ,, يآاليت حد يسآعدنيي قبل ما تموت كلها

والله يعطيكم العافيه على المجهود اللي تبذلونه

----------


## xouaexo

> السلآم عليكم
> 
> طبعآ انآ مآ يخصني بالزرآعه ،، بس متآبعتنكم من فترة طويلة
> 
> مآ شآ الله عليكم
> 
> ومن اسبوع بس خذت شتلة جوري
> 
> قريت إني لآزم ما اسقيهآ غير مره في الاسبوع
> ...



حياج الله اختي 
الجوري الداخلي هو اللي ينسقي مره في الاسبوع واغلبيية النباتات الداخليه 

جوريتج داخليه ولا خارجيه 
اذا خارجيه انقليها مكان ظليل واسقيها كل يوم وكمية الماي حسب الاصيص وحجمه

----------


## مالها وجود

يا هلا بsola الجوري يحتاج مكان مظلل و سقي كل يوم .... الاسبوع اللي طاف يبست وحده من شدة الحر

----------


## sola

xouaexo

هي حبيبتي دآخليه
عندي في الغرفة

مالها وجود

الغلآ انا مرآت احطهآ عند الدريشه ومرآت اغير مكانهآ

مشكورآت حبيبآتي ع التجآوب
بس مب عارفه كيف اخلي لونها يرجع اخضر وما تذبل باقي الوردآت  :Frown:

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
شحالكم ؟ ام شيخه ما تشوفين شر غناتي 
احلام سلامتج الغاليه اول مره اسمع عن هالمرض الله يجيرج ان شاء الله 
انا مب احسن منكن يوم الخميس دخلت المستشفى وسويت العمليه وخلص كل شي 
باختصار كان الجنين ميت وعمره 5 اسابيع وانا اطرق المستشفى والعيادات وصبري وصبري لين 
حضرتهم تشاوروا وقالوا خلاص ما فيه فايده 
الحمدلله على كل حال من الاحوال

----------


## مالها وجود

الحمد لله على سلامتج هانزاده و الله بيعوضج بالذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله

----------


## مالها وجود

البطيخ و اليح نثرنا البذور 


هذي الشيكو ما دري شوه مشكلتها ما طلع شيكو بس ورد !!! نبا حل لها 


الريحان و النحل ...


الوينكا يقاوم الحر 


هذا ما عرف شوه اسمه بس يبيعونه في الجمعيه عند الخضراوات الورقيه 


الاناناس من سنه عندي ما طلعت شي 


اللوز


الروزماري .......أكليل اليبل


بعد عندي صور بس بنزلهن بعدين

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالكم ؟ ام شيخه ما تشوفين شر غناتي 
> احلام سلامتج الغاليه اول مره اسمع عن هالمرض الله يجيرج ان شاء الله 
> انا مب احسن منكن يوم الخميس دخلت المستشفى وسويت العمليه وخلص كل شي 
> باختصار كان الجنين ميت وعمره 5 اسابيع وانا اطرق المستشفى والعيادات وصبري وصبري لين 
> حضرتهم تشاوروا وقالوا خلاص ما فيه فايده 
> الحمدلله على كل حال من الاحوال


الغاليه هانزادا 
الله يعوض عليج وماجوره يا رب 
سبحن الله كثرت الاجهاضات ها الايام 
على مدى سنوات زواجي اجهضت خمس مرات غير متتاليه 
اخرهم قبل حمدان بسنه الله كريم

----------


## ميراميره

هانزادا حبيبتي الله يعوضج خير

انا بعد محمد ابني ... عقيت ولد في السابع وبعد ين الحمل اللي بعده بنت في الخامس 

ويوم حملت في احمد و ولدت فيه يقلون لي شوفي البيبي بس انا ما شفته لاني كنت خايفه

بعد يموت وكنت ولده العصر وفي الليل طلبت من المرضه تجيبه اشوفه 

وبعدين ظليت سبع سنين ... لين حملت في ميره .... احس كل هي التجارب اختبار من الله والحمدلله


حبيبتي ريحي عمرج كم شهر واهم شي (( الفوليك اسيد )) حبوب يحمي الحمل ويمنع التشوهات

خذيه قبل الحمل بكم شهر


مالها وجود.... كيف زرعه اكليل الجبل والمكان ظله او عادي في الشمس؟؟؟
..انا كنت حاطتنها في اصيص في الظل بس ماتت 

ام جاسم مساء الخير خيتي

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير 
ام جاسم احلى المناظر البحر واليبل والنخل وكله كوم عاد رطب وجاهي حليب اسميج عليج حركات
احلام الله يسلمج ومشكوره ع الترحيب 
ام منصور الحمدلله ع السلامه والله يعوض عليج انشاءالله والبركه في الي عندج 
ام ميره شوقتينا حق سيريلنكا 
مالها وجود الله يباركلج في زراعتج

نداء للغايبات وينكن ام شيخه وام خليفه والبقيه 

والحين ياحلوات اقولكن تصبحن ع خير واحلام سعيده

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حال الحاضر والغائب وحشتوني 

ام ميره مبروك تخرج محمد وعقبال اخوه ان شاء الله

هانزادا سلامة خاطرك العمر قدامك والله يعطيك

مالها وجود حلوه الصور ما شاء الله لنا وقت ما حد نزل شي 

ام جاسم اش حالك روعه الصور انا احب واعشق الوقوف على الاطلال لكن اخاااااف من الماء سوى 

بحر او مسبح مثل خوفك من قوم بسم الله الله يمتعكم بالعافيه

سلامات ياحلام خيه لا تتركين العلاج الاخذ بالاسباب واستخدمي العسل وحبة البركه ولا تنسين الصدقه 

(مجرد راي ونصيحه حبيبتي)

اسأْ ل الله العزيز القدير ان يمن عليك بالشفا ويشفي والدي ويشفي زوجي ويشفي كل مريض ومريضه 

وهذا لولو تقول ااامين وتحب تعرف عليكم

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حال الحاضر والغائب وحشتوني 
> 
> ام ميره مبروك تخرج محمد وعقبال اخوه ان شاء الله
> 
> هانزادا سلامة خاطرك العمر قدامك والله يعطيك
> 
> مالها وجود حلوه الصور ما شاء الله لنا وقت ما حد نزل شي 
> 
> ام جاسم اش حالك روعه الصور انا احب واعشق الوقوف على الاطلال لكن اخاااااف من الماء سوى 
> ...




روزا اشحالج 
يختي هاي نسكافيه مب حليب 
ما سويت بحسابي اشل قهوه قلت بسير اتقهوى بيت خالي لكن ما قدرت اقاوم الرطب 
وشربت معاه نسكافيه بدون شكر شهوة وحام بعيد عن اللي ما يبا وانا اولهم 

هلا همسه اشحالج 

كله ولا الاطلال مصوره موضوع كامل عنهم اكيد بيعيبج 
معقول ما اتحبين البحر 
مب لازم تسبحين ايلسي على السيف واصغي لصوت الامواج وراقبي النوارس 
واروع اللحظات مراقبة الشمس وهي تشرق واشعتها تطارد فلول الظلام لحظات 
لا تنسى وسكون الفجر يبعث في النفس الراحة والطمانينه 
ما شاء الله على لولو هاي بتكون ربيعة غلا السعوديه 

الغاليه سارا تسلم عليكم من فريج الحواسنه في النمسا 
واطرش صور في منتهى الجمال لكنها صور بالبيبي

----------


## مالها وجود

أم شيخة و أم خليفة ....... لكم و حشه و عسى المانع خير
الله يسلم من ياب سلام سارا ......> xouaexo شوه الجو عندهم و شوه أخبارها و صيها نبا صور

ميرا ميره زرعتها في الحديقة بدون اصيص و في الظل بدون أصيص لين الحين تقاوم الحر

كنت البارحه أقول بسير المشتل و سرت ولا قدرت أصور المشتل كان خالي الا من العمال خذت شتله على السريع 
و طلعت ...... العمر مش بعزأه على قولت خوانا المصريين

----------


## xouaexo

ربي يعافيج ويسلمج يا وجود 
اقول لبناتي عطوني الصور ايقولون صور البيبي مب شي 
الجو روعه والمناظر اتينن خاصه من بلكونتها الشهيره اللي النهر يمشي تحتها 
في باد هوف جستن او فريج الحواسنه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*مرحبا مزارعاتنا جميلات القلوب و الاحساس*

*غبت يومين وانشغلت عنكم في تنظيف و ترتيب شقتي اليديدة*
*للأسف..ما زلت في عيمان..لكنها شقة أكبر وأوسع*
*صدق ان النقل متعب بس فيه متعة للتجديد و التغيير*
*دعواتكم* 





> مرحبا





> هذي صور المنطقه الثانيه في سيرلانكا واسمها كاندي هذي المنطقه بارده 
> والجو فيها يعتبر افضل من المناطق الباقيه وهي من اكبر المدن في سيرلانكا 
> وسكنا في فندق جراند وفي هذي المدينه حديقة الزهور وهي مشهوره لانها من
> زمن الاحتلال الانجليزي وفيها بعض الاشجار المستورده من امريكا ومن الصين واستراليا 
> واشجار عملاقه بصراحه اول مره اشوف في ضخامتها هذي الاشجار
> وفي اشجار غريبه في الشكل ...و اماكن الزهور ما لحقنا عليهم لانهم كانوا بيسكرون 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*تسلم ايدج عالنقل* 
*عجبتني بصراحة ، ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ميرماره





> انا بعد زرت كاندي جوها وايد حلو وبارد 
> بس انا سكنت ب فندق فوق اليبل 
> 
> كان روعة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** اخباري الزراعية*** 
> ...


 

هلا بالكراميل نورتينا 
 :13 (42):  


نتريا صور مساحات الحديقة قبل وبعد

ونبغي نستفيد من أفكارج الحلوة
موفقة يا رب






> اهلين وسهلين كيفكن مناح  
> 
> 
> 
> وين الفوايل ودلال القهوه 
> 
> انزين كبت شينو ولا جاتووا من ها الزين اللي في توقيع كراميلا 
> محد الا ميرا اتونسننا بصور سلنكا 
> 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلآم عليكم
> 
> 
> طبعآ انآ مآ يخصني بالزرآعه ،، بس متآبعتنكم من فترة طويلة
> 
> مآ شآ الله عليكم
> 
> ومن اسبوع بس خذت شتلة جوري
> 
> ...


هلا يا سولا

احيانا اللون البني يستوي من كثر الماي لان الجذور تتعفن من كثر الماي، بس انت تقولين ما تسقينها الا 1 في الاسبوع
اذا هي فعلا داخلية
حافظي على درجة حرارة المكان الي هي فيه و اسقيها 1 في الاسبوع مثل ما قالوا خواتي
واذا هي خارجية
اسقيهم يوم ورا يوم وهي في الظل الخارجي
والله أعلم




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> شحالكم ؟ ام شيخه ما تشوفين شر غناتي 
> احلام سلامتج الغاليه اول مره اسمع عن هالمرض الله يجيرج ان شاء الله 
> 
> *الله يسلمج غناتي..هو موجود بس غير مشهور وغير معروفه أسبابه الله يبعد عنكم الشر..وانا ولله الحمد الي عندي خفيف زارني مره وراح*
> 
> انا مب احسن منكن يوم الخميس دخلت المستشفى وسويت العمليه وخلص كل شي 
> ...


*الحمد لله على سلامتج وربي يعوضج خير يا رب وكله بأجره إن شا الله*
*تحملي على عمرج*
*ورددي اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مالها وجود


البطيخ و اليح نثرنا البذور


*


> *ما شا الله*
> **
> 
> *هذي الشيكو ما دري شوه مشكلتها ما طلع شيكو بس ورد !!! نبا حل لها* 
> 
> *الثمر يطلع عقب الورد*
> **
> 
> *الريحان و النحل ...*
> ...




*ما قصرتي جولة حلوة وممتعة ونتريا باقي الصور*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حال الحاضر والغائب وحشتوني 
> 
> 
> *وانت أكثر وين غطيتي؟؟اعترفي*
> 
> ام ميره مبروك تخرج محمد وعقبال اخوه ان شاء الله
> 
> هانزادا سلامة خاطرك العمر قدامك والله يعطيك
> 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

حبيباتي


 :SalamAlikom:  

ممكن كل وحدة تكتب شو استفادت من الزراعة بشكل عام ومن التجمع بشكل خاص 

من باب النقاش والتحاور والاستفادة 

 :12 (10):  

وعشان ما يكون ضيعنا وقتنا بشي غير مفيد نتحاسب عليه 


أنا راح أبدأ عن نفسي 

 :12 (43):  

*** 

أولا بشكل عام 

أحمد الله على وجود مثل هالتجمع و وجودنا مع بعض فيه 

الزراعة هي هوايتي المفضلة إلي أستمتع فيها بلا حدود 

حتى في الحر  :12 (25): ..ما خذه لب عقلي وقلبي 

طبعا الي أقصده هو زراعة كل شي..من البذرة إلى الشجرة :13 (22):  

أما التنسيق..مب تخصصي....لكني أحب الجمال 

الزراعة فيها متنفس لي من هموم الحياة بمجرد إن أسقي أو أزرع أو اربط أو أحفر في الحديقة 

تجدد النشاط.. 

تعطيني الأمل..خصوصا لما أشوف بداية طلوع الثمار او الازهار 

تبعث في النفس الطمأنينة 

تعطيني دافع للتجديد في كل شي
وتجربة كل شي  :12 (11):  

وأهم شي ...الصبر..خصوصا اذا كان نمو النبتة بطيييييييييييييييييييء وانا أنتظرها تكبر 

 :13 (36):  


أما بالنسبة للتجمع 

بصراحة وبدون مجاملة 

أحمد الله دائما وأبدا على تواجدي في مثل هذا التجمع الرائع بعضواته 

اكتسبت أخوات صادقات ورااائعات وجميلات الأرواح 

أخذت من عندهن القوة والحب  

 :44 (23):  

كل وحدة منكن فيها ميزة جميلة تميزها عن غيرها 

الحنان - الإبداع- الظرافة - المثابرة- النشاط-...........الخ 

تعلمت الكثير منهن 

فشكرا لكل عضوة في التجمع دون تخصيص ودون استثناء 

وأسأل الله إن ما يفرقنا ويجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى 

فأنا أحبكم في الله  

*** 

أنتظر مشاركاتكم  

 :44 (34):

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن ربكن بخير
الحمدلله اشوف عمري بخير من البارحه واليوم واول ما يافي خاطري قلت ادخل التجمع 
لكن وحشه الله الشاهد.. البارحه قعدت في الحديقه اشتقت للجو الحلو والبراد والغيم 
وزراعة الخضره بس لله الحمد زراعتي مقاومه للحر بشكل ممتاز ولي بدت تصفر من ضربت الشمس 
شليتها وحطيتها تحت المضله الي سويتها وبيتونسن الزراعه باليمعه لين ايي الشتاء 
ومن افضى بصور لكن الحديقه والمظله ان شاء الله 




> مساء الخير 
> هلا ام ميره 
> سلامتج ياأم شيخه متشوفين شر .....
> االله يسلمج فديتج الشر ماييج ياربي 
> وكل الخوات ان شاء الله الحر ميكون معطلنكم عن الحدائقكم انا ان شاء الله من يخلصون العمال من عندي في البيت بحط لكم صور حديقتي و..لوك الصيف على قولت ام جاسم 
> في انتظار اللوك اليديد يام ميره 
> هذي صوره من تخرج محمد البارحه ,,, والسموحه منكم وعقبال عيالكم
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن مبرووووك عقبال ما تشوفينه معرس ياربي





> صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
> حي الله بأم جاسم 
> اجر وعافيه ام شيخه وما اتشوفين شر 
> الله يعافيج الشر ما ييج ياربي 
> ما هنتي علي اتشوفين التجمع في الصفحه الثانيه قلت ارفعه 
> يزاج الله خير ما قصرتي تبين الصدق عور قلبي ههههه
> ام خليفه تسلم على الجميع وتستسمح منكم وهي مشتاقه للتجمع 
> لكنها مشغوله وايد الله ايكون بعونها وعون الجميع 
> الله يسلمها من الشر ياربي .. ردي السلام عليها





> سلامات يا أم شيخة نصيحه شربي ماي أكثر لان الماي له دور في الضغط و خاصة لما ينزل يرفعه من كلام دكتورتي ... شحال تركيه طمنينا عليها عساها بخير 
> هلا ام شهد الله يسلم غاليج ياربي يزاج الله خير على هالنصيحه الشاهد الله اني خذت ابها .. وتركيه بخير ربي يعافيج 
> 
> احنا بعد الخميس خلصنا امتحانات الله ينجح عيالنا و عيالكم 
> افتكيتوا بالمبارك .. الله ينجح اعيالنا وعيال المسلمين اجمعين





> مرحبا ياحلوات اشحالكن 
> وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني 
> حي الله بام عبدالله ..
> واخير خلصنا الامتحانات ونتريا النتايج والله يوفق الجميع 
> امين ياربي الله يوفق الجميع مبرووووكين افتكيتوا هم ونزاح 
> ام شيخه الحمدلله ع السلامه وماتشوفين شر
> فديتج الشر ما ييج ياربي





> مرحبا
> 
> هذي صور المنطقه الثانيه في سيرلانكا واسمها كاندي هذي المنطقه بارده 
> والجو فيها يعتبر افضل من المناطق الباقيه وهي من اكبر المدن في سيرلانكا
> 
> وسكنا في فندق جراند وفي هذي المدينه حديقة الزهور وهي مشهوره لانها من
> زمن الاحتلال الانجليزي وفيها بعض الاشجار المستورده من امريكا ومن الصين واستراليا
> 
> واشجار عملاقه بصراحه اول مره اشوف في ضخامتها هذي الاشجار
> ...





> ميرماره 
> انا بعد زرت كاندي جوها وايد حلو وبارد
> بس انا سكنت ب فندق فوق اليبل 
> كان روعة  
> 
> *** اخباري الزراعية***
> 
>  اتريا يخلص بيت العمر باذن الله 
> واحس عندي افكار وايد للحديقة 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> اهلين وسهلين كيفكن مناح 
> وين الفوايل ودلال القهوه 
> انزين كبت شينو ولا جاتووا من ها الزين اللي في توقيع كراميلا 
> هلا ام جاسم يامرحبا الساع بالحامل والمحمول 
> محد الا ميرا اتونسننا بصور سلنكا 
> صدقج ما قصرت ام ميره يعل ربي يعطيها العافيه 
> انا سرت روس اليبال بلاد اجدادي عليهم رحمة الله 
> مسميتنها سيشل 
> ياااااااااحافظ على سيشل الامارات 
> ...





> السلآم عليكم
> 
> طبعآ انآ مآ يخصني بالزرآعه ،، بس متآبعتنكم من فترة طويلة
> 
> مآ شآ الله عليكم
> حياج الله من ملفاج لملاقج التجمع تجمعج مرحبا الساع نورتينا عزيزتي 
> ومن اسبوع بس خذت شتلة جوري
> 
> قريت إني لآزم ما اسقيهآ غير مره في الاسبوع
> ...





> السلام عليكم 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام منصور 
> شحالكم ؟ ام شيخه ما تشوفين شر غناتي 
> الشر ما ييج يالغاليه 
> انا مب احسن منكن يوم الخميس دخلت المستشفى وسويت العمليه وخلص كل شي 
> باختصار كان الجنين ميت وعمره 5 اسابيع وانا اطرق المستشفى والعيادات وصبري وصبري لين 
> حضرتهم تشاوروا وقالوا خلاص ما فيه فايده 
> افااااااا ياذا العلم يالله وانا يالسه اقول يمكن ام منصور مسكها اوحام 
> الله يعوضج خير يام منصور ولو فيه خير لج جان رب العالمين سلمه لج بس عسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خيراً لكم 
> ...

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير

افا يا حلام تنقلين وما تقولين نبي الفزعه ع العموم الف مبروك جعله الله منزل مبارك ان شاء الله

وغطيت في ها ليومين سرت مكه زواج بنت اخوي كان يوم الخميس وزواج بنت عمي يوم السبت 

عقبال جواهر وريماني وكل البنيييات 

بالنسبه للحب الازلي حب الزراعه الحديث عنه ذوا شجون من حبي في الزراعه يوم كنت ساكنه في 

شقه كنت ازرع في الاحواض الي عند باب العماره وزرعت فاصوليا وكان الاولاد لخلصو لعب كوره 

رجعوا عليها الي ياكل منها والي ياخذ لامه واعاتب الحارس ويحلف انه جالس جنبها وما يدري كيف اخذوا منها 

وزرعت في بيتي قبل ما اسكن لو تذكرين البطاطس الي زرعتها ونسيتها في الزراعه استشعر قدرة الخالق وشغلتني عن امور كثيره ما تفيد مع انه كثير من الاوقات يعتريني شعور با الاحباط 

والياس لكن سرعان ما يتلاشا هذا الشعور 

وبالنسبه للتجمع وجدت فيه اخوات رائعات ونصيحه صادقه متى ماطلبتها رغم المسافات والاميال الى تفصل بيننا الا اني احببتكم في الله وجزا الله كل خير صاحبة الفكره

----------


## xouaexo

اخواتي اكتفي بهذا القدر من الاجابات 
والاجابه الصحيحه هي 
للاسف لا توجد 
طلعتوا مب اهل نخل 
الرطب كان خنيزي نفس اللي عندي في البيت لكن نخلتي بس مطلعه غذجين كيوتين 
اتخيلوا بساطة الحياه هناك البيادير يخرفون النخل من الصبح وعقب يجسمون لاهل القريه 
ونحن دخلنا النخل نتمشى ونصور مثل السياح وبعد حصلنا نصيبنا سالناه عادي تعطي اي حد 
يضحك وايقول ارباب يقول هذا خير للجميع ولما سالنا عن صاحبها طلع زوج بنت عم بو جاسم 


احلام استويتي جارتي نحن فرة حصاه من عيمان اكيد انتي غريبه ووحيده وتائهه وما تندلين مكان 
اختج ام جاسم تحت امرج لا اتحاتين شي 


انا ازرع حبا في الزرع 
ولان الشجر والنبات مخلوقات تسبح ربها فاريد ان ااجر على زراعتها 
وهي ماوى لمخلوقات الله الضعيفه 
وتدخل البهجه والسرور في قلوب البشر وكل هذه الامور ناجر عليها 
والتجمع الطيب كان فرصة لي للتعرف على اخوات يشاركوني حبي 
للزراعه وكنتم عونا لي ولم تقصروا معي عندما اطلب النصيحه 
وتشجيعكم واطراءكم يدخل البهجه والسعاده الى قلب اختكم الكبيره 
فتقاسموني الاجر والمثوبه جزاكم الله خير 
نسيت شي شجعتوني ازرع محاصيل ونباتات كنت اظنها لا تنمو في جونا الحار

----------


## um sheikha

> البطيخ و اليح نثرنا البذور 
> ما شاء الله حتى احنا بذور زارعينه 
> 
> 
> هذي الشيكو ما دري شوه مشكلتها ما طلع شيكو بس ورد !!! نبا حل لها 
> شوفي ام جواهر 
> 
> 
> الريحان و النحل ...
> ...





> نداء للغايبات وينكن ام شيخه وام خليفه والبقيه 
> موجودين ان شاء الله





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
> وهذا لولو تقول ااامين وتحب تعرف عليكم 
> حي الله لولو الحلوه واحنا النا الشرف نتعرف على الحلويين الشاطرين





> اخواتي 
> اكتفي بهذا القدر من الاجابات 
> والاجابه الصحيحه هي 
> للاسف لا توجد 
> افااااااااااااااا ليش .. يوجد يوجد هههههه 
> طلعتوا مب اهل نخل 
> ما يطيع زينج هههههه والله اني اعرفت انه خنيزي 
> على قولت بو شيخه حبيبج ما عرفتيه .. قلتله عرفته بس قلت بتخبرك اول شكله شكل خنيزي يعني سبحان الله من مكان لمكان تختلف لرطبه على حسب نوع الماي والارض 
> الرطب كان خنيزي نفس اللي عندي في البيت لكن نخلتي بس مطلعه غذجين كيوتين 
> ...



ولي عوده لأستفسار احلام

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير 

ماشاءالله عليكم انا غبت كم يوم والتجمع نشيط باهله

ام شيخه واحلام وام جاسم ومتزنه روزه ومالها وجود وهمس الازهير

باجر من افضئ برد عليكم .. انا واحمد نتضارب على اللابتوب الحين هوه يبغي يلعب وانا ابغي اشوف التجمع

----------


## أحلام الماسة

حبيباتي

غدا

أنا غياب بإذن الله

لاستكمال الكراكيب في الشقة الجديدة و باجر بتطلع نتيجة جوجو و الاربعاء طبعا هو موعد الابرة الحلوة ومعزومة في دبي 

بتوله عليكن

أم شيخة مكانج خالي انت وام خليفة واروى

----------


## xouaexo

سوري نسيت اجاوب على الكشك او مثل ما يسموه اهل راك الخشكوه 
هذا يقط مطحون ومخلوط بكميه معينه مع الطحين المهنهن وينباع بودر 
وفي البيت اتزيديه ماي بارد وتصبين على ويهه قطرات من الدهن الخنين 


احلام شاليهنا اللي في سيشل ما فيه اي صور ذات ارواح ولا في اي مكان من بيتنا 
الشاليه يديد حتى بدون ستاير ولا يلسات لكنه في الاصل بيوت قديمه جدا لاهل بو جاسم 
نحن بنيننا نصيبنا وتمت بقية البيوت الاثريه لبقية الورثه على حالها 
ولان الشبابيك بدون ستاير والمكان متغير علي ومكيف ابو دريشه يضرب في ويهي 
كل ها العوامل اجتمعت ومنعتني من النوم ولا انا ما شاء الله علي ما اخاف بس اسوي 
وياكم سوالف 

ام شيخه حبيت ليوا من كلامج لانها تشبه قريتي الجبليه لكن قريتي ريفيه بين جبل ومزارع وبحر 
وليوا صحراويه لكنني كذلك اعشق الصحراء وكثبانها ولياليها المقمره 
فخذيني الى صحراء ليوا حافيه 
وسااخذك الى روس اليبال منتعله

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير

اتتني رساله جميله وحبيت تشاركوني قرائتها وان شاء الله مايكون الموضوع مكرر او سبق طرحه

هيا بنا وتستهلووووووووووون ياهل الامارات

صور خلابه لـ " العين برداس " اول حديقة عمودية في العالم 
حديقة العين بردايس واحدة من اجمل الحدائق في العالم ، وهي اول حديقة عمودية في العالم وقد حطمت هذه الحديقة الرقم القياسي في عدد السلال المعلقة حيث بلغت اكثر من 2426 سلة وبهذا تكون اول حديقة تحقق هذا الرقم وتدخل موسوعة غينس للارقام القياسية 
تقع هذه الحديقة في مدينة العين في الامارات العربية المتحدة 

صور الحديقة 

    

تصبحون على الف خير ♥

----------


## um sheikha

نسيت المقدمه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات ربكن بخير وسهاله 
باركولي هههههههه
حطيت توقيع تركوش علشان اعرف كم باقلي على الفطام 
حاولنا من كم يوم بس على مين شكلها حست 
هلكتني من الرضاع في الليل كل نص ساعه تصيح وتبا ترضع 
الله يعيني 
عاد يوم شفت القطوه في التوقيع اتذكرت قطوتنا الصغيره تذكرنها بسم الله عليها كبرت وشو تلعب وتنط 
ويوم تشوف تركيه اتين اتم تركض وتلعب سبحان الله تحسبها انها مثلها ياهل
والضحكه خذنا حوض لتركيه ويوم ترسناه ماي قعدت تركيه تلعب فرحانه بالماي 
مالقينا الا القطوه ركضت ونطت في الحوض تلعب ولي ذبحنا من الضحك 
ان تركيه اشردت من الحوض وتمت اتصيح وتقول باو كاكاه يعني القطوه فيها كاكاه يعني خايس 
لانه دوم يقعد على الحشيش يعلق فيه السماد عند صدره وتتحراه انه مخيس عمره 
وراضيناها وغسلنا الحوض وعبيناه ماي وحطينا الباو في القفص 
بنزل صوره ما شاء الله كبر عن قبل 




> مساء الخير 
> 
> ماشاءالله عليكم انا غبت كم يوم والتجمع نشيط باهله
> 
> ام شيخه واحلام وام جاسم ومتزنه روزه ومالها وجود وهمس الازهير
> 
> باجر من افضئ برد عليكم .. انا واحمد نتضارب على اللابتوب الحين هوه يبغي يلعب وانا ابغي اشوف التجمع
> هلا ام ميره 
> حياج الله .. انتي واحمد مثلي انا وتركيه من تمسك الايباد انتهى امري انا وشيخه ما تخلي لعبه ما تلعبها غلطتنا نزلنا لها العاب وشيخه مسوتلها كذا ملف للالعاب عاد لين تسوي دوره عليهن كد لاعت اجبودنا من الايباد ههههه .





> حبيباتي
> 
> غدا
> 
> أنا غياب بإذن الله
>  الله يحفظج يام جواهر بالسلامه ياربي 
> لاستكمال الكراكيب في الشقة الجديدة و باجر بتطلع نتيجة جوجو و الاربعاء طبعا هو موعد الابرة الحلوة ومعزومة في دبي 
>  الله يعينج النقل هب هين وهااااا لاتنسين نتريا نتيجه جواهر والابره الله يعينج عليها ويعافيج ويشفيج يام جواهر ونتمنالج عزومه طيبه تغيرين ابها جوج بعد الابره .
> بتوله عليكن
> ...






> سوري نسيت اجاوب على الكشك او مثل ما يسموه اهل راك الخشكوه 
> هذا يقط مطحون ومخلوط بكميه معينه مع الطحين المهنهن وينباع بودر 
> وفي البيت اتزيديه ماي بارد وتصبين على ويهه قطرات من الدهن الخنين 
> والله قلت يقط واليقط ياي من الجامي عيل اصبت هههههه
> والله فاجأتيني فيها هالاكله تعرفين الجامي بدال ما يخيس يسونه يقط وسبحان الله عندكم يردون يسونه 
> مثل الجامي ينكل ويا الرطب او السح وينحط عليه دهنه مثل الجامي 
> شوقتيني اطعمها بس تيج حامضه ولا مالحه 
> احلام شاليهنا اللي في سيشل ما فيه اي صور ذات ارواح ولا في اي مكان من بيتنا 
> الشاليه يديد حتى بدون ستاير ولا يلسات لكنه في الاصل بيوت قديمه جدا لاهل بو جاسم 
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير
> وعليج السلام والرحمه ياهمس 
> اتتني رساله جميله وحبيت تشاركوني قرائتها وان شاء الله مايكون الموضوع مكرر او سبق طرحه
> 
> هيا بنا وتستهلووووووووووون ياهل الامارات
> من طيبج الغاليه 
> صور خلابه لـ " العين برداس " اول حديقة عمودية في العالم 
> حديقة العين بردايس واحدة من اجمل الحدائق في العالم ، وهي اول حديقة عمودية في العالم وقد حطمت هذه الحديقة الرقم القياسي في عدد السلال المعلقة حيث بلغت اكثر من 2426 سلة وبهذا تكون اول حديقة تحقق هذا الرقم وتدخل موسوعة غينس للارقام القياسية 
> تقع هذه الحديقة في مدينة العين في الامارات العربية المتحدة 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله

احلام الماسه 
الزراعه
 بالنسبه لي شي مزروع فيه من الصغر زرعته عيوزي فيه من دون ما احس 
بذرة حب الزراعه بدت تكبر كل ما اكبر وانا ما كنت احس اني احب الزراعه 
بس كنت اميل للون الاخضر والابيض وما كنت اعرف السبب 

الاستفاده من الزراعه 
والله يام جواهر جان على الاستفاده استفدت اشياء وايده اقلها اني احس بالهدوء وانا اعابلها 
والطمأنينه والسكينه احساس ما يعرفه الا الي يعرف الزراعه ويحبها واحسن اني بجو ثاااااااني 
والحمدلله انه رزقني بزوج يحب الزراعه مثلي 

التجمع 
امممممممم 
الصراحه فرحت يوم شفت موضوع غدير اول ما بدينا التجمع الاول 
حسيت اني وصلت لضالتي في التجمع وكنت توني ساكنه البيت وكنت مجهزه للزراعه 
وكملت اسبوعين احوص في النت واشوف التجمعات الي تختص في زراعة الخضروات وبعد مواضيع 
الاعضاء في المنتديات عن زراعة الخضروات وتمنيت يكون عندي تجمع في منتدانا يكون للزراعه 
وسبحان الله الله عطاني على قد نيتيه ..

استفادتي الكبيره من التجمع اني تعرفت على عضوااااااااااات تجمع حديقتي كلكن بدون استثاء 
وقمت انهل من معرفتكن وتزداد معلوماتي في الزراعه وما اطلع من يزاكن 
الحلو ولي لفت انتباهي غيرتنا المحموده من بعض في بعض انواع الشتل والمحاصيل الزراعيه وهاذي اشوفها غيره محمود ولله الحمد ومفيده 
استغربت انه كل وحده فينا كملت عند الثانيه اشياء كانت ناقصتنها او ما مرت عليها او ماتطرقت لمعرفتها 
ولي احزني في التجمع هو فراق بعض العضوات 


تجمعنا ولله الحمد تجمع خير وبركه يام جواهر 
وانتي الخير ولبركه 

وها انا ونتي الي بقينا من سور التجمع الاول سبحان الله واثبتنا وجود تجمع الحديقه واكتمل سوره بزيادة اعضاءه
وان شاء الله يستمر بمجهود مزارعاتنا

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن الله بالخير 

احييييييم صخوا انا برمس صار دوري اعتقد 

الزراعه الخضار والورود كل هالاشيا تعطي انشراح وتغير نفسية الواحد
كنت اتابع ابويه الله يرحمه وهو يعابل بالنخل اللي بالبيت ساعه يسمده 
ساعه يعدله ساعه يخرف منه ,,, بديت احب اهتمامه واحيدني اول مره زرعت فيها
كنت بصف سادس زرعت تباع الشمس وما شاء الله نبتت واستوت طولي مرتين 
عقب كنت اييب من المدرسه بذور الورد اللي لونه برتقالي واصفر وبعد زرعته ونبت 
من سرت الجامعه انقطعت عن الزراعه بس كان خاطري اسويلي حديقه كلها ورود
عاد عقب اتخرجت وفضيت رديت اتعلق بابويه واسير وياه العصر ونعابل كان الله يرحمه 
يزرع قرع وبطيخ ومن توفى قمت اهتم بالزراعه اكثر واكثر وارعي واهتم باللي زارعنه ابويه 
اكثر من اللي انا زارعتنه 

شو استفدت 
استفدت طولة البال حسيت ان كا نبته ازرعها جنها جزء مني اذا مرضت اتضايجت اذا ثمرت ووردت 
استانست سبحان الله ترابط عجيب حتى كل اللي بالبيت ملاحظين تعلقي بالزراعه فتشوفونهم من حصلوا شي يديد يابولي اياه مرات يتم ومرات للاسف يموت ويذبل 

شو استفدت من التجمع 
المكسب لكبير اني كسبت قلوبكم الخضرا اللي ما تنوصف عسى ربي يحفظكن لعيالكن واهلكن 
مع اني مب دوم متواجده بالردود بس وربي ما يمر يوم والا افتح التجمع واطمن عليكن استويتن 
هلي اللي ما شافتكن عيوني 
استفدت طرق يديده للزراعه والتسميد ,,, استفدت وعرفت وايد نباتات ما كنت اعرفها 
ووووو لو كتبت ما بتكفيني صفحه 

عسى ربي يجمعنا وياكم في جنانه 

وشكرا لكل وحده من بنات هالتيمع سواء الحاضرات والا الغايبات 

السموحه طولت

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه لزهرات التجمع 
ام شيخه الحمد لله ع السلامه ونورتي التجمع 
همس الازاهير الله يعطيج العافيه ع الصور الحلوه شفتي العين وورودها تبارك الله العين كلها زراعه امدح مدينتي ههههههههههه
احلام الله يكون في عونج 

والحين بنسبه حق الاستفاده من الزراعه 
بصراحه انا احب الزراعه من زمان بس يوم انتقلت بيتي اهتميت فيها اكثر واحاول اكتشف كل مره شي يديد عن الزراعه واستانس يوم اشوف الي زرعته يكبر جدامي والي يثمر واكل من ثمر البيت واوزع ع يراني واهلي والزراعه بنسبه لي احس فيها متنفس يوم اكون مضايجه والحين اعيالي يحبون الزراعه 

وبنسبه للتجمع احلى شي اني اتعرفت على اخوات طيبات مثلكن كلكن وبصراحه حصلت معلومات اكثر عن الزراعه وحبيت الروح الطيبه الي الكل يتميز ابها في التجمع واستفت من التجمع التعرف ع انواع يديده من الزراعه 
والله يجمعنا دائما ع الخير

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير 

احلام انا من يوم صغيره ازرع في حوي بيت جدتي الله يرحمها لوز وصبار وعباد الشمس
والحين يوم كبرو العيال صار عندي وقت وحديقة بيتنا ترتبت ... صار عندي مكان ازرع فيه

احلام مبروك على الشقه اليديده لو قلتي لنا بنساعدج في الاغراض
انا عندي غرفه في البيت كانت للاولاد طلعوا منها وكل واحد صارت له غرفه... كل مره ادخل على الغرف القديمه ابغي افضيها او ارتبها ارجع اطلع ما اعرف من واين ابدا 

ام جاسم حلوه صور البحر وايد ..... احب البحر واحب البر في الشتاء

همس الازهير ما شاءالله على لولوه الله يحفظها

ام شيخة نور التجمع ماشاءاالله ... رد التجمع ينشط

*هذي صور من حديقة البهارات في كاندي*
شجرة الهال 





شجرة الفلفل اسود


شجرة القهوه


شجرة جوزة الطيب على كلام السائق والله اعلم




الزنجبيل


شجرة الكاكاو


والباقي من الصور سيرلانكا احلى

----------


## مالها وجود

هذي آخر نبته شريتها ... اسمها الكروتون ... نبات داخلي بالنسبة لجونا ... و تنحط بعيد عن اليهال
لأنها من النباتات السامة بس شكلها و تدرج الالوان فيها سبحان الخالق

----------


## مالها وجود

> مساء الخير 
> 
> احلام انا من يوم صغيره ازرع في حوي بيت جدتي الله يرحمها لوز وصبار وعباد الشمس
> والحين يوم كبرو العيال صار عندي وقت وحديقة بيتنا ترتبت ... صار عندي مكان ازرع فيه
> 
> احلام مبروك على الشقه اليديده لو قلتي لنا بنساعدج في الاغراض
> انا عندي غرفه في البيت كانت للاولاد طلعوا منها وكل واحد صارت له غرفه... كل مره ادخل على الغرف القديمه ابغي افضيها او ارتبها ارجع اطلع ما اعرف من واين ابدا 
> 
> ام جاسم حلوه صور البحر وايد ..... احب البحر واحب البر في الشتاء
> ...


روعه الصور تسلم ايدج ..الكاكاو شكله غريب فديت الحلوين يا ربي الله يحفظها لكم شو اسم البنوته  :Smile:  ..و الفلفل الاسود حاولت أزرعه ما طلع و شكلي بجرب في الهال شوه رايج

----------


## ميراميره

هلا حبيبتي البنوته اسمها ميره ... الفلفل شجره متسلقه ... والهال قالوالي يبغي منطقه باردة 
بشكارتي مسافره وقبل رمضان بترجع انا طالبه منها تجيب لي فلفل اسود وبعد جرفه

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير 
ام ميره ماشاء الله ع البنوته الحلوه الله يحفظها لج وماشاءالله ع الصور كل هذا في سيريلنكا والله مافيها حيله 


وسلامي للجميع

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير عالمزارعات النشيطات

----------


## متزن روزه

> مساء الخير عالمزارعات النشيطات





مساء النور اشحالج الغاليه وشوه اخبارج انشاءالله تكونيين بخير

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير

هذي صور ثاني فندق سكنا في منطقة كاندي اسمه تري اف لايف... هوه من زمان كان بيت عائله انجليزيه وبعدين سوه فندق بعد رحيل الاستعمار الانجليزي

احنا ما كنا في الاصل حاجزينه بس الفندق اللي كان مفروض نسكن فيه طلع في مشكله عندهم في المكيفات فمكتب السياحه حجز هذا الفندق لنا وهوه مش من فنادقنا ... بس في الاخير حبيته لانه مثل المزرعه حسيته تغير عن الفنادق الثانيه يعني كانك في بيتك

المكتب حجز لنا فيلا صغيره حلوه شوفوها

----------


## ميراميره

ان شاء الله المرة القادمه بحط صور الورود من حديقه هذا الفندق
اتمنى يكون عجبكم

----------


## ميراميره

هذي بعض الصور للورود من حديقة الفندق[CENTER]

وهذي اطلاله لاحد غرف الفندق وهي مقابله لمزرعة شاي


























[/CENTER]

----------


## مالها وجود

هانزاده شحالج شوه أخبار الصحه 
الصور عذاااااب الجو بصرااحه والا اللون الاخضر في كل مكااان ما شاء الله 
و الا الهمبا أول مره أشوف بهذا الحجم سبحانك يا ربي 
كنت في مره من المرات داخله منتدى يهتم في مواضيع السفر و حاطين صور الموز الاحمر
أول مره أسمع بموز أحمر أتحرااهم يتمصخرون ... 


على قولت المثل عيش كتير بتشوف كتير
هذا المثل محرف من قبلي هههه تصبحون على خير

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير

بعدنا في مدينة كاندي فيها منطقه اسمها هونس وهي على قمة جبل فيها فندق اسمه هونس
يقع على بحيره وجبال رائعه محيطه بالفندق وهذي صور للطبيعه والخضرة والماء والمنطقه بارده على الجبال تحتاج جاكيتات من البروده .. احنا رحنا تغدينا في هذا الفندق لان الحجز له صعب بسبب كثرت الطلب عليه .... تخيلوا في شهر 7 سيرلانكا فيها مناطق تلبسون جاكيت

----------


## xouaexo

ميرا رافت بحالهم السريلنكيين مودرين بلادهم وها الطبيعه الجميله 
ويايين يشتغلون في بلادنا صج لقمة العيش غاليه 
مناظر وصور اتينن صج انج هيازه ها الموضوع مكانه القسم السياحي 
بتفيدين شريحه اكبر من المجتمع 
مب لازم اتردين سوي لج رد موحد وبعد كم صفحه سوي له كوبي وبيست 
وفي البدايه اكتبي شوية معلومات عن البلد وخلصنا ما يبا شي

----------


## ميراميره

ام جاسم قسم السياحه بيعورون راس بيسالون عن كل شي الف مره وانا مالي بارض وايد
انا مرات اكمل شهور ما ادش النت بس الحين وياكم ابغي اسوي لكم حركه في التجمع

وانا عندي صور وايد عن رحلة سرلانكا 1200 صوره بس انا احط شويه لكم 
ابغي تشفون الخضره ةالطبيعه لان انا نفسي ماكنت مصدقه ان سيرلانكا فيها طبيعه جيه

واول ما رجعت قلت لي بشكارتي جاندرا بلادكم جنه وانتي يالسه تشتغلين في الحر الموت
ردت علي وقالت هناك جنه بس ماشي فلوس والحمدالله احنا صح حر بس الفلوس تبرد عليك


اتمنى ما اكون مثقله عليكم بصور سيرلانكا لان قسم السياحه ما يهمهم الطبيعه
يبغون تكلفة الرحله وسعر الغرفه وكم الصرف واساله وايد 

سيلان حلوه بس تبغي لها تخطيط لان ناس من العين تلقينا معاهم ماحبوها لانهم 

1 مختارين فندق خطاء ..2 مدة الاقامه 

..احنا كل فندق 3 ايام عشان الواحد يقدر يشوف المكان وبعدين من منطقه الى الثانيه من2 الى3 ساعه الطريق وهذا الشي متعب اذا في كل منطقه ليله

ان شاء الله المره القادمه بحط لكم عن منطقه جديد

----------


## So0-CuTe

ممكن سؤال بما انه عندكم خبره ف الحدايق عندي حديقه صغيره وابا أعدلها تعرفون هندي يعدل يكون مب غالي ،، وحد عنده فكره عن الحشيش الصناعي والطبيعي بكم ولو عندكم افكار مب عارفه كيف أبدا

----------


## xouaexo

> ممكن سؤال بما انه عندكم خبره ف الحدايق عندي حديقه صغيره وابا أعدلها تعرفون هندي يعدل يكون مب غالي ،، وحد عنده فكره عن الحشيش الصناعي والطبيعي بكم ولو عندكم افكار مب عارفه كيف أبدا


ها الهنود بروحج اتصيديهم 
شوفي من المنطقه حد يسقي الزراعه برع وقولي له تعال اشتغل عندنا 
كلهم نفس الشي محد احسن من حد بدون مخ بس ينفذون اللي تبغيه منهم 
وسيري اقرب مشتل للامارتج وهناك يبيعون الكاربت جراس وخلى ها المزارع 
يركبه المشكله ان ما عندهم ادوات لازم اتوفرين لهم كل شي وهم يسووه 

لكن ما اتصحج تسويين اي شي الحين انتظري شهر تسعه سبتمبر موسم الحدائق في بلادنا

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير للجميع

----------


## xouaexo

> مساء الخير للجميع



مساء النور روزه اشحالج 
هم فين الجميع محد غيرنا انا وانت وميرا ووجود
شفتوا موضوعي اليديد عن عروسه السويسريه في القسم السياحي 
البنات ما طايعين يدخلون يتحروني اسوي دعايه عن عروسه سويسريه 
شقرا وعيونها زرق وممشوقة القد

----------


## متزن روزه

هلا ام جاسم انا بخير الغاليه اشحالج انتي مايهمج الحين بشوفها العروس

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخيرات 
ام ميره روعه الصور وخاصه الورود ولو انه غطت عليهم كلهم ميره الحلوه بكرا تكبر وتستوي 

صديقتك الي ماتستغنين عنها دقيقه الله يخليها لك

ريماني وينك عاد ذاك اليوم انا وابوي في سيرتك وبشرته اني بازرع له سواك وضحك حتى اغرقت 

عيناه عمري هو وقال: انا بوك السواك يبغاله ارض رمليه وسقايه بعنايه وما يكون حواليه زرع حتى ما يخربه

تدخل اخي عرض في الحديث وقال انا كنت زارعه وتعبني وامتدت جذوره بالطول والعرض وخربت علي

الزرع ورغم صغرها الي ما قدرت اقلعها الا بسلسله ربطها بالسياره عاد بعد ها الكلام شطبنا عليه 

للاسف وباقي الليف الله يستر ما يطلع احد يحبطني فيه 

وسلاااامتكم 

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

متابعة

وما زلت في المعمعة

دعواتكم

----------


## همس الازاهير

> متابعة
> 
> وما زلت في المعمعة
> 
> دعواتكم


هلا يا حلام الله يشدك بالعافيه اذا اترتب المطبخ بترتفع معنوياتك كثير وتنفتح نفسك لباقي البيت

الله يعينك خيه

----------


## مالها وجود

و انا كنت أدوركم هنيه قلت البارحه بحوط في نادي السفر ....الا انتو هناك مالومكم 
لو تعرفون بشوه احس يوم اشوف الجو و الخضره واليبال بصراحه ينربط لساني
ساعات اقول في نفسي متى بموت عشان اشوف الجنه أرد أرااجع نفسي أقول بعدني
ماسويت شي يدخلني لها احس اني مقصره .. اللهم اني اسألك الجنه و ما قرب اليها 
من قول أو عمل ... و مغفرة ورحمة من عندك

----------


## متزن روزه

تصبحون ع خير

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير اخواتي سؤال لاهل الخبره 

عندي شجر الباباي يزهر وما شاء الله ازهار كبار وافرح لشافتهم عيني يومين تصفر وتموت ما ادري

وين المشكله مع انه للعلم التربه فيها سماد 


 


وهذا الموز والبيبي تبعه ماني عارفه متى اشيله واغرسه بعيد وكيف الطريقه الصحيحه لقلعه

 


وهذا صحن سكري قصيمي باللورد البلدي(الطائفي) للي ترد علي وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## مالها وجود

همس الازاهير البابايا يكون أحادي الجنس و ثنائي المسكن يعني يا النبات يكون مذكر أو يكون مؤنث 
و إذا النبات اللي عندج مذكر هاتي نبات مؤنث و الحشرات و النحل بيقوم بنقل حبوب اللقاح و المشكله 
ان العمر الافتراضي يقولون 3 سنوات الشيرة ما طول و النبات ماتقدرين تميزين بالضبط اذا كان مؤنث أو مذكر
لاختلاف أنواعه إلا إذا أزهر و الزهور اللي تكون في عناقيد ذكريه شوفي الصور بالمقارنه بتعرفين و حاولي
ما تكثرين من الماي أهم شي عشان ماطيح الزهور
...هذا البابايا المؤنث 

....و هذي زهور مؤنثه 

هذا نبات البابايا المذكر 

هذي زهور مذكره 
الصور من النت

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن الله بالخير 

ام شيخه حمد الله على سلامتج الشيخه 

xo حلاته الجو اموت بالطبيعه خصوصا الجبليه حزة الامطار عساها دارن عامره ان شاء الله 

متزن روزه حيا الله هالطله 

مالها وجود وجودج افاده الشيخه ما شاء الله عليج 

احلام وحشتينا وان شاء الله تخلص الترتيبات بسرعه 

ميراميره طبيعه ولا احلى والله لو ما داري جيه ما بخليها بس لقمة العيش صعبه عسى ربي يساعدهم

همس الازاهير عسى ضحكة الوالد دوم ما تفارقه ان شاء الله والله يا الغلا انا ما شفت الاضرار اللي رمس عنها 
الوالد ربي يحفظه يمكن لاني مب مخلتنها تكبر على راحتها دومي اقلمها وما اخليها تطول ,, ان شاء الله بصورلج اياها وبتشوفينها ..

بالنسبة للباباي ذكرتني برمانتي كانت اتظهر ورود ويومين ويطيحن قالولي قللي الماي ونفس الحاله قالولي سمديها وبعد نفس الحاله الا هالموسم ما شاء الله طيحت بالشتا بس احينه ثامره ما شاء الله بثلاث رمانات خير وبركه هههه 

ومالها وجود ما قصرت ربي يعطيها العافيه عطت الفايده وان شاء الله بتثمر وبتراوبنا ثمرها


ربي يحفظكن ( :

----------


## متزن روزه

هلا ريماني اشحالج الغاليه منوره ماشاءالله
همس الازاهير اشحالج الغاليه بغينا حبه وحده من سكري القصيمي قنوعه ههههههههههههههههههه
مالها وجود وفيتي وكفيتي في المعلومات عن البابايا 

وبقية التجمع وينكن الي غايبه والي متابعه بصمت والي مسافره والي تتحوط في المنتدى اشحالكن كلكن

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير

مرحبا يا وجود الله يعطيك العافيه ما قصرتي اختي حسب المقارنه بالصور طلعت الي عندي مؤنث 

وبالنسبه للسقايه انا اسقي يوم عن يوم لكن برضوا بقلل من كمية الماء الله يسعدك ومشكوره حبيبتي

اهلا وسهلا يا ريماني نور التجمع وربي يسعدك ع الدعوه هيا ننتظر الصور 

متزن روزه بخير عساك بخير افا يا روزه حبه الا السكري كله لك تستااااهلون  :13 (5):

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مرحبا بأحلى تجمع 

اليوم اتشجعت وطلعت اشوف الحديقه لقيت حشره غريبه منتشره في كل الحديقه عالجدار و في التربه

شكلها مثل الحلزونه 



صوره قريبه 



حاولت احركها ما لقيت شي داخلها 

كيف اتخلص منهم وايد اتضايقت يوم شفتهم

----------


## xouaexo

حيا الله الصبايا وعودا حميدا ريماني 

همسه الصحن للي ايجاوب على الموز ولا الفيفاي 
انا بجاوب على الموز والصحن بالنصيفه بيني وبين وجود 

الموز يسمى قاتل ابيه وهناك عدة طرق لقتل الاب 
لذوي القلوب الضعيفه استخدمي سم الفيران 
او الكرسي الكهربائي لفيه بواير ووصليه بالكهربا 
واكثر طرق القتل وحشيه ودمويه المنشار الكهربائي 
وللاسف هذه هي الطريقه الصحيحه اقطعي الاب 
اربا اربا بالساطور 
واتركي الابن عالقا مع قليل من الجذع بالجذور لكن انتظري حتى يكبر الابن 
لانه لا زال صغيرا وبحاجه الى حنان امه اقصد ابيه 


ام حمني هذه حلزونات ضاره رشي عليها ملح بتموت

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

ملح !!! 

ما فهمت ملح عادي و لا الملح الخشن و لا اذوبه بالماي ؟

----------


## مالها وجود

همس الازاهير اذا النبات مؤنث ازرعي نبات مذكر عدالها 
أم حمني و طمطم أفضل طريقه إذا عندج عيال و تخافين عليهم من المبيدات الاحسن جمع القواقع 
خلي المزارع أو الخدم يلقطونهن 
و اذا تبغين فيه مبيدات تنحط على البطاطا او الخس ( بعيد عن الاطفال ) و هيه بتتجمع عليها و عقب حرقوها عشان ما
تنتقل مكان ثاني 
أهم شيء حاولي تبعدين عن المبيدات

----------


## xouaexo

انا مجربه الملح العادي بدون ماي 
رشيه مثل البودره على المكان اللي فيه الحلزونات وبيختفون 
وجربي الملح الخشن يمكن مفعوله زين 
جارتي النمساويه عطتني ها النصيحه وانا طبقتها

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير
> 
> افا يا حلام تنقلين وما تقولين نبي الفزعه ع العموم الف مبروك جعله الله منزل مبارك ان شاء الله
> *هلا يا همس شخبارج...تسلمين والله ما تقصرين*
> *المضحك في السالفة إني انتقلت من الدور الأول إلى الثاني بنفس العمارة*
> *بس شقة أكبر شوي وأوسع...ولله الحمد* 
> *الله يرزقني ببيت في مزرعة*
> 
> وغطيت في ها ليومين سرت مكه زواج بنت اخوي كان يوم الخميس وزواج بنت عمي يوم السبت 
> ...


*سبحان الله أفكارنا ومشاعرنا متقاربة*
*ربي يجعلنا أصحاب في جنات عدن*




> مساء الخيرات 
> ام ميره روعه الصور وخاصه الورود ولو انه غطت عليهم كلهم ميره الحلوه بكرا تكبر وتستوي 
> 
> صديقتك الي ماتستغنين عنها دقيقه الله يخليها لك
> 
> ريماني وينك عاد ذاك اليوم انا وابوي في سيرتك وبشرته اني بازرع له سواك وضحك حتى اغرقت 
> 
> عيناه عمري هو وقال: انا بوك السواك يبغاله ارض رمليه وسقايه بعنايه وما يكون حواليه زرع حتى ما يخربه
> 
> ...





> هلا يا حلام الله يشدك بالعافيه اذا اترتب المطبخ بترتفع معنوياتك كثير وتنفتح نفسك لباقي البيت
> 
> الله يعينك خيه


*رتبت المطبخ وهو الي تعبني لانه على طول يتلخبط خصوصا اذا كنت راجعة من الدوام ..وأطبخ*
*ولله الحمد ما عندي خدامة*

مساء الخير اخواتي سؤال لاهل الخبره 

عندي شجر الباباي يزهر وما شاء الله ازهار كبار وافرح لشافتهم عيني يومين تصفر وتموت ما ادري

وين المشكله مع انه للعلم التربه فيها سماد 

*ما شا الله..كم طولها الي عندج*
*شوقتيني لأن عندي وحدة بس بعدها صغيرة*
*حلوة المعلومات الي قالتها ام عبد الله* 
*وخذيها قاعدة*
*لما تطلع الازهار في الشجر قللي الماي لحد ما تطلع الثمرة ولما تكبر الثمار شوي كثري الموية
*

 


وهذا الموز والبيبي تبعه ماني عارفه متى اشيله واغرسه بعيد وكيف الطريقه الصحيحه لقلعه
*ما عندي فكرة عن زراعة الموز*
*بس سوالف أم جاسم حلوة جربي الكرسي الكهربائي*
*تعالي ما عرفتينا منو هالوصيفات الجميلات الي جنب الموز*
*شكلها وحدة شجرة ياس والثاني جاردينيا*
*صح ولا ؟؟؟!!
*
 


وهذا صحن سكري قصيمي باللورد البلدي(الطائفي) للي ترد علي وجزاكم الله الف خير
*يم يم....وايد أحب السكري لذييييذ بس بدون الورد*
*تسلم ايدج

*


*سلمتي على تفاعلج و مشاركاتج الحلوة يا همس*
*عساج سالمة دوم*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> احلام استويتي جارتي نحن فرة حصاه من عيمان اكيد انتي غريبه ووحيده وتائهه وما تندلين مكان 
> اختج ام جاسم تحت امرج لا اتحاتين شي 
> 
> *حبيبتي يا أم جاسم*
> *كيف عرفتي..إني أكسر الخاطر*
> *هههههه*
> *فلم تراجيدي*
> *تعالي انت وين ساكنة اعترفي بسرعة*
> 
> ...




*انت حلوة و روحج حلوة ومكسب كبيييير لتجمعنا*
*وتعلمنا منج الكثير خصوصا حبج للجمال*






> سوري نسيت اجاوب على الكشك او مثل ما يسموه اهل راك الخشكوه 
> 
> هذا يقط مطحون ومخلوط بكميه معينه مع الطحين المهنهن وينباع بودر 
> وفي البيت اتزيديه ماي بارد وتصبين على ويهه قطرات من الدهن الخنين 
> 
> 
> احلام شاليهنا اللي في سيشل ما فيه اي صور ذات ارواح ولا في اي مكان من بيتنا 
> الشاليه يديد حتى بدون ستاير ولا يلسات لكنه في الاصل بيوت قديمه جدا لاهل بو جاسم 
> نحن بنيننا نصيبنا وتمت بقية البيوت الاثريه لبقية الورثه على حالها 
> ...








> حيا الله الصبايا وعودا حميدا ريماني 
> 
> 
> همسه الصحن للي ايجاوب على الموز ولا الفيفاي 
> انا بجاوب على الموز والصحن بالنصيفه بيني وبين وجود 
> 
> الموز يسمى قاتل ابيه وهناك عدة طرق لقتل الاب 
> لذوي القلوب الضعيفه استخدمي سم الفيران 
> او الكرسي الكهربائي لفيه بواير ووصليه بالكهربا 
> ...





*موتيني من الضحك...ههههههه*
*كثري منها لانها تبعث في النفس الحيوية*

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا احلام منوره ومبروك الشقه اليديده والله يهنيج يارب والله يكتبلج الي في خاطرج

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مرحبا احلام منوره ومبروك الشقه اليديده والله يهنيج يارب والله يكتبلج الي في خاطرج


 
*هلا هلا* 
*شحالج أم عبد الله* 
*منور والله بوجودج...وربي يبارك لج يا رب في حياتج* 
*وتسلمين على الدعوة الحلوة* 
*طمنينا عن الأهل والعيال؟* 
*********** 

*أم عبد الرحمن* 
*إن شا الله هالموضوع عن الحلزون يفيدج* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...8#post33275048

****


*ما زلت أكرر حبيباتي*

*الي تحب تنضم لتجمع الحديقة على الوتس اب ترسل لي رقمها عالخاص*

*ونحن نتشرف*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

تعبت

*3 مرات احط الردود وما ادري وين تسير عني*


*أم ميرة*
*يزاج الله خير على الفزعة ادريبكن ما بتقصرن*
*بس الحمد لله شقتي صغيرة و أثاثي بسيط*
*بس 3 ايام متعبةمن العمل المتواصل والوقفة*
****
*وطلعنا مثل بعض في ظهور الهواية من الصغر ما شا الله*
*وموضوعج عن سيلان وايد عجبني وتمنيت اصبح الصبح فيها بس اخاف ما ارجع الا بجواز سيلاني*
*اتمنى ينحط في السياحية كمرجع لنا ..بس براحتج يوم بتتفيجين ولا تردين على حد*
*بوسي لي ميرة الأمورة*

************


*أم شيخة الغالية*

*طلعتي خضراوية*
*وصدقتي في كلامج ان الواحد يحس بالطمأنينة بين عياله أقصد الزرع والخضرة*
*وقلبج خضر يا أم شيخة انت ساهمتي بشكل كبير في استمرار ونجاح التجمع بارك الله فيج*
*وربي يعينج على الفطام*
*وعلى فكرة مناسب التوقيع مب بس للفطام هههه لانه فيه حلزون بتستانس ام عبد الرحمن عليه*
****
*بسألج ام شيخة*
*كيف تنصحيني اهتم بشيرة العنب*
*أنا حطيتها في حوض كبير بس أشوفها ما شا الله تبغي تتسلق ومحتارة وين أحطها*
*واذا بتحطين شي عن كيفية الاعتناء بالعنب لان نحن جونا غير والموجود في الساحة الانترنتية مناسب للبلدان الباردة*
 :Sobhan:

----------


## ميراميره

احلام ابيغي اعزمكم واحط لكم CD سيرلانكا

والعزيمه لكم كلكم ام جاسم وام شيخه وام خليفه ومالهاوجود ومتزنه روزه وهمس الازهير وام حمني وطمطم واسحولي اذا نسيت احد منكم كلكم عزيزين وغالين وكل التجمع

انا كل ما ارجع من السفر اعزم خواتي واحط لهم الصور والكل تطلب نسخه من صور عشان كل وحده 
تروي زوجها المناظر

انا في سيرلانكا ما رحت العاصمه ولا اسوق ولامولات بس الفنادق والاماكن الطبيعيه
وسفرت سيرلانكا كنا ندور مكان ما يكون غالي لان كنا نفس السنه نجدد بيتنا 
وانا احب اودي عيالي كل الاماكن الغاليه والرخيصه وطيران الغالي والرخيص
ابغي يتعلمن الفرق ...وان الحياه فيها خيارات انك بان امكانيتك بسيطه تقدر تسافر باقل 
تكلفه 
يوم قلت لمحمد ان احنا بنسافر سيرلانكا قال لي ليش خلصت البلدنا .... 
بس هناك استانس وحس انه حكم على المكان قبل مايشوفه 
وانا دايمن اقول له لاتحكم على الشي قبل ما تجربه

وسلامتكم

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساكن الله بالخير





> احييييييم صخوا انا برمس صار دوري اعتقد 
> 
> الزراعه الخضار والورود كل هالاشيا تعطي انشراح وتغير نفسية الواحد
> كنت اتابع ابويه الله يرحمه وهو يعابل بالنخل اللي بالبيت ساعه يسمده 
> ساعه يعدله ساعه يخرف منه ,,, بديت احب اهتمامه واحيدني اول مره زرعت فيها
> كنت بصف سادس زرعت تباع الشمس وما شاء الله نبتت واستوت طولي مرتين 
> عقب كنت اييب من المدرسه بذور الورد اللي لونه برتقالي واصفر وبعد زرعته ونبت 
> من سرت الجامعه انقطعت عن الزراعه بس كان خاطري اسويلي حديقه كلها ورود
> عاد عقب اتخرجت وفضيت رديت اتعلق بابويه واسير وياه العصر ونعابل كان الله يرحمه 
> ...



*طولي..وكل ما اطولين نحن نستانس*




> مساكن الله بالخير





> ام شيخه حمد الله على سلامتج الشيخه 
> 
> xo حلاته الجو اموت بالطبيعه خصوصا الجبليه حزة الامطار عساها دارن عامره ان شاء الله  
> متزن روزه حيا الله هالطله  
> مالها وجود وجودج افاده الشيخه ما شاء الله عليج  
> احلام وحشتينا وان شاء الله تخلص الترتيبات بسرعه  
> *خلصت فديتج وباقي التفاتيف*
> *وللأسف ما شي مكان حق أي زرعة...أبونا ما يحب الزرع وايد*  
> ميراميره طبيعه ولا احلى والله لو ما داري جيه ما بخليها بس لقمة العيش صعبه عسى ربي يساعدهم 
> ...




*متزن روزة..أم عبد الله شحالج الغالية*

*أحب مرورج الدايم...بس أحيانا ما تبندين الليتات بالليل قبل الرقاد..فأشوف نور طالع من اللاب توب وأدش التجمع هههه*
*حبج للزراعة نابع من روحج الطيبة الصافية*
*وطبيعي وحدة مثلج عيالها بيطلعون مثلها*
*ربي يبارك فيكم*

*******





> هذي آخر نبته شريتها ... اسمها الكروتون ... نبات داخلي بالنسبة لجونا ... و تنحط بعيد عن اليهال
> لأنها من النباتات السامة بس شكلها و تدرج الالوان فيها سبحان الخالق


*أهلين...ما لها وجود...ذكريني بأم منو اسميج ما شا الله على ذاكرتي قوية*

*في عندي شبيهة لها بس ما اعرف اسمها من ضمن الشتلات الي يابهم لي زوجي من اندونيسيا*
*بس انا مخلتنهم في الهواء الطلق بس أسقيهم يوميا*
*ضاعن الصور عني*
*بحاول اصور مره ثانية*

***********

*هانزادا*

*شحال صحتج الحين إن شا الله أحسن*
*ربي يعافيج ويرزقج خير*

*******

*أم خليفة*
*أفتقدناج*
*أين أنت يا فتاة ..>>>>>>عشان تطلعين*

*****

*ممكن سؤال بما انه عندكم خبره ف الحدايق عندي حديقه صغيره وابا أعدلها تعرفون هندي يعدل يكون مب غالي ،، وحد عنده فكره عن الحشيش الصناعي والطبيعي بكم ولو عندكم افكار مب عارفه كيف أبدا*

*الأخت سو كيوت*
*مرحبا بج ويانا وسعيدين بمشاركتج*

*اذا تعرفين حد من عمال البلدية كلميه بييج فترة المسا او عالويكند*
*الحشيش الصناعي موجود في الصيني و منه انواع*
*اعتقد يبدا بالمتر على 50 درهم تقريبا او اكثر*
*وموجود في ايس في دبي بس غالي عندهم وبدون خدمة التركيب*

*ويا ريت لو تحطين لنا صورة عن حديقتج ومساحتها وكلٍ بيدلو بدلوه*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*ريماني* 
*انت أهديتيني شي حلو* 
*وأنا أهديج وأهدي حبيبات التجمع والمنتدى هالموضوع* 

*شجر الأراك ( السواك )* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post33285390

----------


## أحلام الماسة

شكلي اليوم أحوص بروحي في التجمع 
 :12 (45):  
انا فاضية هالأيام تحملوني
تـفضلوا اشربوا وياي النسكافيه
طبعا إلى جانب هواية الزراعة انا هاوية للقراءة
وأنا بصدد اني اخلص كتاب رجال من المريخ نساء من الزهرة
كتاب رائع لفهم نفسيات الرجال والنساء ومناسب للمتزوجات
..
ولا تنسون خواتي فضائل شعبان 
و الاستعداد للتفرغ في رمضان للعبادة 
اليوم تفاجأت بوجود زهرة في شيرة البونسيانا انا كنت أظن انها ما اطلع ورد
بس فرحت لما شفت ازهارها وحجمها الكبير
مع اني عندي وحدة من نوع ثاني وازهارها تشبهها بس صغيرة
الي عندها خبرة تقولي شو الفرق بين الشيرتين 
لا حظوا الفرق الكبيرةطولها نص الكف والصغيرة حجم صبع السبابة تقريبا

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا احلام اقول انا موجوده بعد مثلج احوص في المنتدى كلحين مكان اتحوط يارب يبارك لنا في شعبان ويبلغنا رمضان يارب والجميع بخير 
احلام الله يسلمج الغاليه ع ردج الحلو اخجلتيني اوني عاد استحيت ههههههههههه
بخصوص اليتات اخليهن لانه في اخوات مايدخلن الااخر الليل

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير 

ام جاسم حبيبتي مشكوره وبالنسبه للموز سأل زوجي وقلوا له لابد يترك الاب حتى يثمر وبعدين يتخلص منه

بالطرق الرائعه والحنونه الي ذكرتيها وانا فتره واصور لك وتقولين لي اذا الوقت مناسب

اختي وجود ضروري زراعة النبات المذكر لانه ماشاء الله ما في لها مكان

حيا الله احلام سبحان الله حتى لكنت غائبه احس بوجودك معانا ما دري ليه حبيبتي بالنسبه لشجرة الباباطولها

تقريبا 4 امتار والوصيفات الي حوالين الموز مثل ما قلتي وحده جاردينيا والثانيه موريا ما عرف الياس

وان شاء الله ام شيخه تقول لنا عن العنايه بشجرة العنب لان الي عندي ورقها يتساقط بكثره مزعلتني ولو 

ام شيخه صايره مثل البدر ما نشوفها الي بالشهر مره

نسيت سالفه مره رحت مشتل ولقيت عندهم شجرة ليمون طولها ما يتعدا متر ومتحمله ثمار وسالته عنها

قال انه يستخدم بودرة اللقاح وهذه ضروري لكل انواع الشجر ورحت ادور عليها في المحلات قالوا لي ما 

في شي اسمه بودرة لقاح رجعت للمشتل بعد فتره لانه تعرفون الرجال يومهم بسنه لقيته قفل كل ما اتذكر

اضرب براسي في الجدار اني ما خذت من عنده

----------


## مالها وجود

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير 
> 
> ام جاسم حبيبتي مشكوره وبالنسبه للموز سأل زوجي وقلوا له لابد يترك الاب حتى يثمر وبعدين يتخلص منه
> 
> بالطرق الرائعه والحنونه الي ذكرتيها وانا فتره واصور لك وتقولين لي اذا الوقت مناسب
> 
> اختي وجود ضروري زراعة النبات المذكر لانه ماشاء الله ما في لها مكان
> 
> حيا الله احلام سبحان الله حتى لكنت غائبه احس بوجودك معانا ما دري ليه حبيبتي بالنسبه لشجرة الباباطولها
> ...


يا حرمه لا تضربين راسج و لا تعورين قلبج بسألج انطونيو بانديراس .....الهندي اللي يبيع في المشتل 
ما اعرف اسمه دوم انساه فمسمتنه انطونيو بانديراس و ساعات روماريو هههههههههه
بالنسبه لرمضان و العيد احاول اني اخلص اموري الحين .
و شيره البابايا لازم تيبين لها ريل والا كيف بتيب عيال ... تراها و حيدة الجنس

----------


## سوارة

تولهت عليكن
انا عني حشيت الحديقه كامله وبييب شركه للتنسيق 
بس بسالكن تعرفون شركات تسوي مسابح؟؟ابغي اسوي مسبح باذن الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

تستاهلين كل خير يا ام عبد الله

واول مره اسمع عن شي اسمه احادي الجنس

بس ذكرتيني بالكوسا انا كنت القحهم يدويا بالزهور الذكرية

همس

هاتي راسج اربطه لج شوي شوي على عمرج

شوفي شو جنس البابايا الي عندج...يمكن ازوجها الي عندي
ويا بخت من جمع راسين بالحلال

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> تولهت عليكن
> انا عني حشيت الحديقه كامله وبييب شركه للتنسيق 
> بس بسالكن تعرفون شركات تسوي مسابح؟؟ابغي اسوي مسبح باذن الله


 
حيا الله سوارة

طولتي الغيبة 

ان شا الله الي يعرفن بيفيدنج

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم حبيباتي

الحمد لله رديت لكم و ان شاء الله ما تكونون نسيتوني 

الله يعلم اشكثر تولهت عليكن

وأخيييييييرا خلصت الكراف مال النقل والحمد لله

و أكيد بديت فالترتيبات للزرع 

وبخبركن أول بأول عسب آخذ رايكن*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*ما شاء الله عليج أحلام الماسة

امنورة التجمع الغالية*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *السلام عليكم حبيباتي*
> 
> *الحمد لله رديت لكم و ان شاء الله ما تكونون نسيتوني* 
> 
> *الله يعلم اشكثر تولهت عليكن*
> 
> *وأخيييييييرا خلصت الكراف مال النقل والحمد لله*
> 
> *و أكيد بديت فالترتيبات للزرع* 
> ...


 

أهلين أهلين بالوردة

والله غطيتي

الله يعطيج العافية وين وصلتي في اي مرحلة الحينفي الترتيبات

ونتريا بعد ديا تدخل لأنها بعد اختفت

----------


## متزن روزه

> *السلام عليكم حبيباتي
> 
> الحمد لله رديت لكم و ان شاء الله ما تكونون نسيتوني 
> 
> الله يعلم اشكثر تولهت عليكن
> 
> وأخيييييييرا خلصت الكراف مال النقل والحمد لله
> 
> و أكيد بديت فالترتيبات للزرع 
> ...




مرحبا وعليكم السلام اشحالج انتي وانشاءالله يهنيج في البيت والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## متزن روزه

اخواتي العزيزات كلكن حبيت اخبركن اني الاربعاء الصبح مسافره تايلند مراجعه وكشته انا والعيال والي في خاطرها شي تامر ومايهمكن وسلامي للجميع والحاضر يعلم الغايب واكيد بشتاقلكن ولا تنسني من دعواتكن واتمنا ان القاكن ع خير

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> اخواتي العزيزات كلكن حبيت اخبركن اني الاربعاء الصبح مسافره تايلند مراجعه وكشته انا والعيال والي في خاطرها شي تامر ومايهمكن وسلامي للجميع والحاضر يعلم الغايب واكيد بشتاقلكن ولا تنسني من دعواتكن واتمنا ان القاكن ع خير


 
تسافرين وتردين بالسلامة

طمنينا عليج اذا قدرتي من هناك

ولا تنسين توثيق صور الحدائق والمشاتل

ولا تنسينا من الصوغة الي يحبها قلبج  :Smile:

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير ع السهرانين 

اهلين يا ورده وشك والا الامر كيف حالك

روزه تروحين وتردين سالمه غانمه ان شاء الله انت ومن معك (نهون عليك)

ياااااوجود وش الحيله ها الطويله من وين ايبله رجال والله بلشه حتى الي عند احلام ظنتي صغير على 

كلامها الله يسامحها علشان كذا بتبلشنا فيه با روح للبنغالي وهو يتصرف مع انه متشوقه استوي جده

الله ياخواتي يرضى على المدارس منضمتنى ومسنعتنى العالم في يوم وليله انقلب ليلهم نهار ونهارهم ليل

انا نفسي اعرف الحال المايل هذا في كل دول الخليج والا بس عندنا ؟

اليوم رحت السوق نشتري للعيد كل ما ادخل محل اخرج من الزحمه والطوابير الي عند المحاسبه عصبت 

على بناتي ورجعت البيت ما خذنا شي الله المستعان 

باروح انام وافكر في ها الضعيفه الي في الذمه وتبي عيال وش اسوي فيها 

الى اللقاء

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير ع السهرانين 
> 
> اهلين يا ورده وشك والا الامر كيف حالك
> 
> روزه تروحين وتردين سالمه غانمه ان شاء الله انت ومن معك (نهون عليك)
> 
> ياااااوجود وش الحيله ها الطويله من وين ايبله رجال والله بلشه حتى الي عند احلام ظنتي صغير على 
> 
> كلامها الله يسامحها علشان كذا بتبلشنا فيه با روح للبنغالي وهو يتصرف مع انه متشوقه استوي جده
> ...


شجر البابايا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=943456

----------


## xouaexo

> اخواتي العزيزات كلكن حبيت اخبركن اني الاربعاء الصبح مسافره تايلند مراجعه وكشته انا والعيال والي في خاطرها شي تامر ومايهمكن وسلامي للجميع والحاضر يعلم الغايب واكيد بشتاقلكن ولا تنسني من دعواتكن واتمنا ان القاكن ع خير



هلا بروزا اتسيرين واتردين بالسلامه 
يا اختي ما نبا منج شي لكن مدام مصره عشان ما نكسر خاطرج بنطلب شوية غريضات 
كم حبة ابو فاس على كم شنطه تقليد درجه اولى ولو ايكون نعالهم معاهم بيكون احسن 
والسوع بعد يمدحوها وكم تولة عود ودهن عود اصلي وشو بعد يا اختي ما نبا نكلف عليج 
هيه طقم دلال وفنايين حج رمضان ولا اتحاتين الحساب البج بوس ما بتقصر بس اتحملي 
اظنها بتقسط المبلغ على سنتين

----------


## مالها وجود

> هلا بروزا اتسيرين واتردين بالسلامه 
> يا اختي ما نبا منج شي لكن مدام مصره عشان ما نكسر خاطرج بنطلب شوية غريضات 
> كم حبة ابو فاس على كم شنطه تقليد درجه اولى ولو ايكون نعالهم معاهم بيكون احسن 
> والسوع بعد يمدحوها وكم تولة عود ودهن عود اصلي وشو بعد يا اختي ما نبا نكلف عليج 
> هيه طقم دلال وفنايين حج رمضان ولا اتحاتين الحساب البج بوس ما بتقصر بس اتحملي 
> اظنها بتقسط المبلغ على سنتين


ههههههههههه مول ما طلبتي ..تخيلتها متشريتلج و صايره مثل اليلام و تقول كفايه شحططه لا و اقساط بعد 
روزه تسيرين و تردين بالسلامه بتوله عليج اذا فيه نت طمنينا عليج  
احلام الماسه سامحيني ما باركتلج على الشقه 

أم خليفة ... أم شيخه ... سارا و الباقين وينكم اشتقتلكم تراني بعمم عليكم

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تجمع مبارك ياربي <<<<<< ههههه يعني غايبه وتنكت بعد 

شحالكن ربكن بخير 
اوووووه ما شاء الله التجمع منور بهله 

احلام 
سؤالج عن العنب بس عطيني كم يوم من افضى بسترجع الذاكره وبقولج ياختيه تحيديني من شهر وشوي وانا من مكان لمكان انخض المخ والذاكره يبالي اسوي ريفرش وان شاء الله فالج طيب الي بعده 

ام عبدالله 
تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه طويلة العمر .... يزاج الله خير فديتج رمسج تسد انتي بس روحي وستانسي هذا كل الي نباه 

سواااااااااااااااااره 
يامرحبا الساع شو هالريح الطيبه الي شلتج صوبنا احنا الله الشاهد تولهنا عليج 

ورده بيضاء 
حياج الله افاااااااا عليج نسى الله من نساج 
احنا بعد تولهنا عليج ومبروك المنزل ليديد عساه بيتن عامر بهله ياربي 
يله شدي حيلج الموسم الياي انتي معانا .

همس الازاهير 
هههههه ضحكتيني بسالفة المدارس والعيال والله اني مصارع ويا شيخه اخر حدها الساعه 12 عندي 
بس عند خالاتها اخر موعد للنوم عند صلاة الفجر يصلن عقب ترقد .. بس عندي ما اسويلها خاب وطاب اخر حد ترقده12 هههه و10 الصبح تنش وتقولي ماماه ما احس اني في اجازه عندج عند خالاتي صيفنا مميز
بالنسبه لتشريات العيد ان من شهر وشوي انا ارابع سبحان الله الاجازه وارمضان والعيد والمدارس ورا بعض
وهمي ارمضان ياختيه ما نقعد نتعبد مثل الناس الحين لله الحمد خلصت باقلي القليل جدن شدي حيلج ووسعي صدرج عندنا زحمه بشكل ماتتصورينه 

وللحديث بقيه فاصل للتسلية اختكن الصغيره تركوش باخذها للحديقه اخواتهأا الدياي في انتظارها من كم يوم بعيده عنهن 
فاصل ونعود بأذن الله

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيفكن يا صبيا

مبروك مبروك يا حلام ابشرك وافقنا وتنازلنا عن المتر وصيتها تاخذ كرسي حتى يرقا عليه الولد

ولا تخافين البنت بنت حوشي كله حريم وهذا غلطتي 

الاتعالي وين حفلة نجاح جواهر وهي سنه كم 

يا مرحبا بام شيخه اش حال تركوش يا ليتك جارتي وخواتيك للسوق وخلصت معاك مشكلتي اني ما عرف 

اتسوق ولا اشتري شي تعودت على زوجي كل سنه يروح دوره فرنسا ويشتري لنا حق السنه كلها حتى 

اغراض المدارس كل صغيره وكبيره ها لسنه اعتذر علشان التعمير والنقل وتشوفيني مثل الضائعه لكن 

ان شاء الله اتيسر 

(سبحانك لا اله الا انت اني كنت من الظالمين)

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور 
وشحااااالكن وشحال كتاكيتكم ربكم بخير 

ما شاء الله التجمع هاااااااااادي جدن 

ام جاسم 
افااااااااااا ياذا العلم ... مكرم البج بوس عن هالعلوم الشينه وعيال زايد مثل ابوهم خيرهم فايض ولله الحمد بس لزوووم نخبر الشيخ .

مالها وجود 
هلا ام شهد فديتج مشكوره على السؤال .. خفت من التعميم جان ادخل هههههههه

همس الازاهير 
تركوش بخير وعافيه فديتج .. الله يعينج التسوق صعب خص الحين في الحر والزحمه وبعد ما كد اتسوقتي لا اسميج بتكرهين عمرج بس شدي حيلج ما فيه حل 
شوفي خذيها نصيحه مني لعيال ما يحبون يتسوقون يحسون بالملل سبحان الله ويوم بيتسوقون بيخذولج شي ما ينفعم انا اول الصيف وديت شيخه وتشرت الي هي تريده ودارت في دبي مول من كيدزانيا والاكويريم وهالخرابيط وستانست ورجعنا وطلعت اجازه مع خالاتها وانا طلعت دبي في اربع تيام خلصت اغراض العيد والمدارس وتركوش مع ابوها متكفل فيها سوالها جدول تسليه ونستني القويه

وبعدين لاتنسين بعد مواقع التسوق على النت وايد سهله وعندهم اشياء مش موجوده عندنا 

انا اقسم التسوق قسمين عندي في شي عن طريق النت وشي من دبي بالنسبه لج مولاتكم 
بعدين لعيال تحملي تشلينهم معاج نجاح زوجج في التسوق لانه ما فيه عيال يحشرونه علشان جذيه ينجح في التسوق لهم لصفاء الذهن 
بعدين خلي يومج جميل وهادي وصفي ذهنج من الامور السلبيه للتسوق من حشرة لعيال والحر والزحمه وخلي الدنيا وردي واستمتعي بتسوق مريع وممتع 

هاذي نصيحتي لليوم .. وان بغيتي الزود فااااااااااااااالج طيب .

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وين الناس روزه مسافره والثانين ام جاسم احلام ام ميره وجود والبقيه

مشكوره يا مشيخه على النصيحه الله يجزاك خير والله رفعتي معنوياتي كثيروفتحتي نفسي لانه اوقات كثيره

مايكون العيب في الشي يكون العيب فينا الاسبوع الي راح رحت سوق الاقمشه وبالي مشغول جدا في 

موضوع دخلت محل وسألته عندك قماش كذا قال لا ماعندي دخلت المحل الثاني نفس الشي دخلت المحل 

الثالث لو سمحت عندك قماش كذا قال لا ياختي ما عندنا انت ثالث مره في خمس دقائق تدخلين المحل كل 

مره من باب يا الله دخت حسيت السوق والمحل يدور فيني نفس البائع نفس اللهجه كيف ما انتبهت رجعت

البيت حكيت زوجي ضحك وقال هذا يا عمري علامات الزهايمر 

سؤال محيرني وشاغلني لو البائع ما نبهني كنت بضل على وضعي الى متى ؟

ومشكوره مره ثانيه وان عندك نصايح زود ما نستغني  :44 (22):

----------


## يمنات



----------


## مالها وجود

مسا الخير مزارعات عساكم بخير اليوم وكل يوم

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ههههههههههه مول ما طلبتي ..تخيلتها متشريتلج و صايره مثل اليلام و تقول كفايه شحططه لا و اقساط بعد 
> روزه تسيرين و تردين بالسلامه بتوله عليج اذا فيه نت طمنينا عليج 
> احلام الماسه سامحيني ما باركتلج على الشقه 
> 
> *ربي يبارك لج في عمرج وحياتج...و لا تحطين في بالج نحن خوات وما بينا عتب*
> 
> أم خليفة ... أم شيخه ... سارا و الباقين وينكم اشتقتلكم تراني بعمم عليكم


*سارا....طولتي الغيبة انت وأم خليفة*




> السلااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تجمع مبارك ياربي <<<<<< ههههه يعني غايبه وتنكت بعد 
> 
> شحالكن ربكن بخير 
> اوووووه ما شاء الله التجمع منور بهله





> احلام 
> سؤالج عن العنب بس عطيني كم يوم من افضى بسترجع الذاكره وبقولج ياختيه تحيديني من شهر وشوي وانا من مكان لمكان انخض المخ والذاكره يبالي اسوي ريفرش وان شاء الله فالج طيب الي بعده 
> 
> *فديتج يا أم شيخة*
> *بصور لج شتلة العنب الي أهديتيني إياها وما شا الله كيف تكبر وكم فرحانة فيها*
> *فودي أهتم فيها أكثر واعطيها حقها*
> 
> ............................
> 
> ...







> مساء الخير كيفكن يا صبيا
> 
> مبروك مبروك يا حلام ابشرك وافقنا وتنازلنا عن المتر وصيتها تاخذ كرسي حتى يرقا عليه الولد
> 
> ولا تخافين البنت بنت حوشي كله حريم وهذا غلطتي 
> 
> الاتعالي وين حفلة نجاح جواهر وهي سنه كم 
> 
> *ههههههههه ضحكتيني بالكرسي*
> ...

----------


## هانزادا

مساااااااااااااااااااء الخير 
كل الشكر للي سال عني وعن صحتي 
الحمدلله انا بخير وقضيت فترة نقاهه عند اهلي 4 ايام وقريب بيعرس اخوي وقضيت باقي الاغراض 
الحمدلله حسيت اني ارتحت طاح هم من على راسي 
اللي مسافرين تروحون وتردون بالسلامه

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وين الناس روزه مسافره والثانين ام جاسم احلام ام ميره وجود والبقيه
> 
> مشكوره يا مشيخه على النصيحه الله يجزاك خير والله رفعتي معنوياتي كثيروفتحتي نفسي لانه اوقات كثيره
> 
> مايكون العيب في الشي يكون العيب فينا الاسبوع الي راح رحت سوق الاقمشه وبالي مشغول جدا في 
> 
> موضوع دخلت محل وسألته عندك قماش كذا قال لا ماعندي دخلت المحل الثاني نفس الشي دخلت المحل 
> 
> الثالث لو سمحت عندك قماش كذا قال لا ياختي ما عندنا انت ثالث مره في خمس دقائق تدخلين المحل كل 
> ...





> مسا الخير مزارعات عساكم بخير اليوم وكل يوم
> هلا هلا ام شهد حياج .. بخير يعلج بخير والعالم يا مسافره ولا مطيحه في مهرجان دبي اعلومج طويلة العمر





> فديتج يا أم شيخة
> بصور لج شتلة العنب الي أهديتيني إياها وما شا الله كيف تكبر وكم فرحانة فيها
> فودي أهتم فيها أكثر واعطيها حقها
> هلا ام جواهر 
> فديتج هاذي ما يبالها شي ما شاء الله شفتيها عندي في ليوا ما شاء الله معرشه تبارك الرحمن 
> بس يمكن تثمر في المدن اكثرمن المناطق النائيه مثل ليوا وهي من النوع الي يتحمل الحراره ويوم بتكبر اسمديها مرتين في السنه ودامها صغيره بس يبالها مره في السنه احسبها خفيفة العباله 
> بديت استعيد ذاكرتي هههههه
> و جواهر طالعة ثالث ثانوي ( استري علي ) أنا اقولهم هذي اختي مب بنتي
> مشكلة لما تكون البنت هي البكر و الام متزوجة صغيرة >>>>>> بستوي يدة بسرعة
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مسا الخير مزارعات عساكم بخير اليوم وكل يوم


حي الله ام شواقي

*مساء الانوار اليوم وكل يوم*




> مساااااااااااااااااااء الخير 
> كل الشكر للي سال عني وعن صحتي 
> الحمدلله انا بخير وقضيت فترة نقاهه عند اهلي 4 ايام وقريب بيعرس اخوي وقضيت باقي الاغراض 
> الحمدلله حسيت اني ارتحت طاح هم من على راسي 
> اللي مسافرين تروحون وتردون بالسلامه


*تستاهلين السلامة*

*ومبروكين ما شا الله، الله يجعله زواج مبروك*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*وردات رديت لكم بس هالمرة بخبر غيييييييير

أكيد لاحظتو توقيعي اليديد 

ادعو لي ان اللي فبطني يكون بنية تكمل فرحتي و فرحة ابوها وتطيح كرت الشباب اللي عندي*

----------


## مالها وجود

> *وردات رديت لكم بس هالمرة بخبر غيييييييير
> 
> أكيد لاحظتو توقيعي اليديد 
> 
> ادعو لي ان اللي فبطني يكون بنية تكمل فرحتي و فرحة ابوها وتطيح كرت الشباب اللي عندي*


مبروك كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش ... الله يجعلها من الذريه الصالحه بنت ولا ولد نعمه ... فيه تجمع للحوامل لا طوفينه كله سوالف وبيفيدنج الكروشاات

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *وردات رديت لكم بس هالمرة بخبر غيييييييير*
> 
> *أكيد لاحظتو توقيعي اليديد* 
> 
> *ادعو لي ان اللي فبطني يكون بنية تكمل فرحتي و فرحة ابوها وتطيح كرت الشباب اللي عندي*


 
*ربي يتمم حملج على خير*

*ويرزقج بالمولود إلي تتمنين*

*ويجعله سليم معافى وبار بوالديه*

----------


## um sheikha

> *وردات رديت لكم بس هالمرة بخبر غيييييييير
> 
> أكيد لاحظتو توقيعي اليديد 
> 
> ادعو لي ان اللي فبطني يكون بنية تكمل فرحتي و فرحة ابوها وتطيح كرت الشباب اللي عندي*
> ياحي الله وردتنا 
> مبروووووووووووك
> الله يتمملج حملج على خير ياربي ويكون حسن الخلقة والخلق 
> والله يرزقج بالبنوته الي تسر خاطرج 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

> *وردات رديت لكم بس هالمرة بخبر غيييييييير
> 
> أكيد لاحظتو توقيعي اليديد 
> 
> ادعو لي ان اللي فبطني يكون بنية تكمل فرحتي و فرحة ابوها وتطيح كرت الشباب اللي عندي*



ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ربي يتمم حملج على خير 
ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه المعافاه الصالحه 
وباذن الله اتكون بنوته حلوه شراتي

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن سلامي للجميع وانا بخير والحمدلله ام جاسم فالج طيب بس اخاف نسيتي شي 
والحمد لله ع رجعة الغايبات والله يسلم الجميع

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*ما لها وجود

أحلام الماسة

أم شيخة

xouaexo*



*يزاكم الله خير و الله لا يحرمني منكم*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*اهداء لكل الوردات اللي بالتجمع

هذه وردة الغاردينيا اللي بغرفة نومي 

اشتريت منها هنتين

أموووت بريحتها و عالأخص بالليل

شي خياااااال

انصحكم اتحطون منها الصراحة تغنيكم عن معطر الجو*

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير مزاارعات أم جاسم و أم شيخه و أحلام ألماسه و متزن روزه و همس الازاهير 
ووين أم خليفه كم اسأل عنها ؟؟؟ عسى المانع خير

----------


## xouaexo

> صباح الخير ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن سلامي للجميع وانا بخير والحمدلله ام جاسم فالج طيب بس اخاف نسيتي شي 
> والحمد لله ع رجعة الغايبات والله يسلم الجميع



صباح النور والسرور 
يختي شكلي نسيت كم غرض 
لكن ما ابا اتلوم فيج اخاف ام شيخه تمدد فترة الدفع لثلاث سنين 
لكن اليايات اكثر الدفعه الثانيه من الطلبيه لسفريتج اليايه 
جني سمعت انج بتسيرين لندن يا سلام بنزيد اللسته وبندور ممول يديد 
يدفع كاش واعتقد الشروط متوفره باحلام وام خليفه 



> صباح الخير مزاارعات أم جاسم و أم شيخه و أحلام ألماسه و متزن روزه و همس الازاهير 
> ووين أم خليفه كم اسأل عنها ؟؟؟ عسى المانع خير



صباح النور والسرور وجود 
ام خليفه بخير وسهاله 
وسارا في النمسا اللي يبا يوصيها على اغراض من هناك يجهز لستته 
تراهم يمدحون الكرستال النمساوي اللي تبا عقد ولا شغاب ولا ثريا ترا ام عفاري ما بتقصر

----------


## ريـــــــماني

ورده بيضا وانا اموت عريحتها بعد بس للاسف تموت عني 

كل شتا اشتري منها وما تم يمكن لاني احطها خاري 

بنات التيمع اشحالكن كلن بحاله 

بخبركن زورن هالموضوع هديه مني لكم بمناسبة رمضان لذيذه الكيكه يمي يمي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post33453919

ادري ما يخصه بالموضوع بس يشرفني تواجدكم ( :

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*حبيبتي ريماني

الغاردينيا ابدا ما تنحط برع

ما تتحمل اشعة الشمس المباشرة والحر يسبب لها جفاف و تموت على طووووووول

جربي هالمرة داخل البيت و خليها عدال دريشة عليها ستارة شيفون و خذي بالج من ريها باستمرار . لأنها أبدا ما تتحمل الجفاف ودرجة الحرارة خلها ما مبين 17 درجة و 27 درجة و ان شاء الله ما تموت عندج و تتمتعين بريحتها الجنااااااان لفترة أطول*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم
* من فترة ما شفت حد منزل شي فقلت بنزل لكم صور طريقة تكثير المتسلقة اللي خذيت غصن من بيت جيراني (سابقا)


هذا الغصن اللي قصيته من حديقة بيتهم*






*وبعدين قصيته لعدة قطع و حطيتهم بجيك ماي مع سماد مسرع لنمو الجذور كنت منزلة صورته قبل
و هني الجذور بدت تنمو عقب جم من يوم*





*و هني شكل الجذور بعد ما نمت ما شاء الله*




*هني غرستهم بخليط رمل و بيتموس*




*عقب جم من يوم*





*وهذه الأقواس أنا فصلتهم عند الحداد 
سويت لي ثلاث اقواس بس بعدني ما حطيتهم مكانهم للأني اتريا احط طبقة من السماد حق الحديقة كلها و عقب احط لهم صبية سميت (قواعد) عسب ما يطيحون عقب
واكيد يبين من بعيد شجر الداماس 
اضطريت احطه لان البيت مكشوف والبيوت اللي عدالنا ما شاء الله كلها دورين
ان شاء الله يكبرون بسرعة*




*ها شو رايكم*

----------


## مالها وجود

الله يرد الغايبات بالسلامه ما تقصرين يام جاسم 
ورده بيضا عيل انا زرعت الجاردينيا في الحديقة في الظل الله يستر بس ..
و حلوه طريقتج في تكثير المتسلقه بس لو انج تحطين جهنميه أو روز متسلق أحسها أحلا
الداماس اللي عندج محلي والا سعودي .. زين بيغطي البيت و خاصه لو كانت ظلته في الحديقه
حق الجلسات ..

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صباح الخير ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن
> 
> سلامي للجميع وانا بخير والحمدلله ام جاسم فالج طيب بس اخاف نسيتي شي 
> والحمد لله ع رجعة الغايبات والله يسلم الجميع



*هلا أم عبد الله متى سفرج الغالية؟*






> *اهداء لكل الوردات اللي بالتجمع*





> *هذه وردة الغاردينيا اللي بغرفة نومي* 
> 
> *اشتريت منها هنتين* 
> *أموووت بريحتها و عالأخص بالليل* 
> *شي خياااااال* 
> *انصحكم اتحطون منها الصراحة تغنيكم عن معطر الجو*



*فكرة وايد حلوة يا وردة معروف..إن الورد ما يهدي إلا ورد*
*سلمت إيدج والله من متى نتريا حد ينزل شي يديد في التجمع* 



> صباح الخير مزاارعات أم جاسم و أم شيخه و أحلام ألماسه و متزن روزه و همس الازاهير





> ووين أم خليفه كم اسأل عنها ؟؟؟ عسى المانع خير



*مرحبا وهلا وسهلا*
*أم خليفة أكيد متابعة عن بعد إن شا الله بترد لنا أحس إنها مسافرة* 




> ورده بيضا وانا اموت عريحتها بعد بس للاسف تموت عني





> كل شتا اشتري منها وما تم يمكن لاني احطها خاري 
> 
> بنات التيمع اشحالكن كلن بحاله  
> بخبركن زورن هالموضوع هديه مني لكم بمناسبة رمضان لذيذه الكيكه يمي يمي 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post33453919 
> ادري ما يخصه بالموضوع بس يشرفني تواجدكم ( :



*وصفة رائعة..ونتمنى تحطين لنا صورة عن الكتاب وعنوانه*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*ما شا الله يا وردة بيضا* 

*الحين بينت الصور عندي*

*عيبتني طريقتج في تسريع نمو النبتة*

*يا ريت لو تحطين موضوع خاص ومستقل عن الطريقة بالتفصيل مع الأدوات* 

*ولو سمحتي بغيت أشوف الأقواس عن قرب و بكم مسوتنها لاني يا لسه اخطط لشي وآخذ أفكار من عند الحدائقيات الحلوات ويانا*

********


*المهم*

*هذي هدية لكل حدائقية جميلة في تجمعنا*

*لا تتضاربون بالدور اوقفوا طابور وكل وحدة تعطيني ثوبها احط لها فيه ( حق الليلة)*




*عرفتوا شو هذا ؟؟!!!*

*دشو هنه*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=945778

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> الله يرد الغايبات بالسلامه ما تقصرين يام جاسم 
> ورده بيضا عيل انا زرعت الجاردينيا في الحديقة في الظل الله يستر بس ..
> و حلوه طريقتج في تكثير المتسلقه بس لو انج تحطين جهنميه أو روز متسلق أحسها أحلا
> الداماس اللي عندج محلي والا سعودي .. زين بيغطي البيت و خاصه لو كانت ظلته في الحديقه
> حق الجلسات ..



*
خاطريه احط جهنمية بس اخاف على اليهال فديتهم من الشوك اللي فيها 

و الروز المتسلق ينفع فالجو عندنا يعني بيتحمل الحرارة

انا ابغي شي بسرعة ينمو و ما يلعوزني عقب

هالمتسلقة انا شايفتنها بيت ييرانا حلوة و تطلع ورد لونه بنفسجي حلو وما يبالها معابل يعني ما تعبج

وخاطري احط ياسمين عربي متسلق ريحته خيااااااااااال ووروده حلوة 

ان شاء الله تنجح مخططاتي يا رب

و الداماس اللي زرعته سعودي

الكل يمدح فيه و يقولون انه احسن عن المحلي أو الأمريكي ما أدري ليش*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> *ما شا الله يا ريم*
> 
> *الحين بينت الصور عندي*
> 
> *عيبتني طريقتج في تسريع نمو النبتة*
> 
> *يا ريت لو تحطين موضوع خاص ومستقل عن الطريقة بالتفصيل مع الأدوات* 
> 
> *ولو سمحتي بغيت أشوف الأقواس عن قرب و بكم مسوتنها لاني يا لسه اخطط لشي وآخذ أفكار من عند الحدائقيات الحلوات ويانا*
> ...




*احلام الماسة

شكلج امضيعة الغالية

هب ريم اللي منزله الموضوع هذه انا وردة بيضاء

ان شاء الله اذا حصلت فرصة بنزل لج الطريقة بالتفصييييييييييل مع الأدوات

والله يبارك لج فالكستنا الحلوة مالج

يالله خشي نصيبي ياي موسم الباربكيو

و طبعا ما يحلى الا بوجود الكستنا*

----------


## مالها وجود

انا ابا كستنا تسلم ايدياتج احلام 
ورده بيضا قريت ان الداماس السعودي أحسن من ناحيه الريحه على ما اعتقد

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *احلام الماسة*
> 
> *شكلج امضيعة الغالية*
> 
> *هب ريم اللي منزله الموضوع هذه انا وردة بيضاء*
> 
> *ان شاء الله اذا حصلت فرصة بنزل لج الطريقة بالتفصييييييييييل مع الأدوات*
> 
> *والله يبارك لج فالكستنا الحلوة مالج*
> ...


 

استري استري يا وردة

صدقج والله اني مضيعة هالايام الاسبوع الي طاف مرتين كنت بتسبب في حواداث مع اني محد احسن عني في السواقة من 11 سنة
ويوم احط اكل عالنار انساه...افتح الماي في الزرع وانساه

في شي مش طبيعي







> انا ابا كستنا تسلم ايدياتج احلام 
> ورده بيضا قريت ان الداماس السعودي أحسن من ناحيه الريحه على ما اعتقد


 
*ما اوصيكم اذا حد يعرف وين ممكن احصل شتلة كيتناء يخبرني...بيكون سبق*

*المهم حبيباتي*

*بغييب يومين كالعادة....أبونا مب صاحي شوي و تجهيزات العيد والمدارس و السفربعد*

*ودعواتكم الطيبة*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*أحلام الماسة

اسم الله عليج غناتي

اقري على عمرج 

وحاولي انج ترتاحين فترة 

و ان شاء الله اتردين لنا بالسلامة فديتج*

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن نشيطات البارحه دخلت بسلم 
لقيت فريق الصيانه ياي وانشغلت وياهم 
عاد اليوم قلت اسلم عليكن واشوف اخباركن واقول بصور وبنزل صور وما في وقت 
تجهيزات وترتيبات الله المستعان المهم انه ارتاح في ارمضان 
ونرمض ونعطي هالشهر حقه الله 
اللهم سلمنا لرمضان وسلم رمضان لنا وتسلمه منا متقبلا ياارحم الراحمين 




> ورده بيضا وانا اموت عريحتها بعد بس للاسف تموت عني 
> 
> كل شتا اشتري منها وما تم يمكن لاني احطها خاري 
> 
> بنات التيمع اشحالكن كلن بحاله 
> 
> بخبركن زورن هالموضوع هديه مني لكم بمناسبة رمضان لذيذه الكيكه يمي يمي
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post33453919
> ...





> السلام عليكم
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> * من فترة ما شفت حد منزل شي فقلت بنزل لكم 
> يزاج الله خير 
> صور طريقة تكثير المتسلقة اللي خذيت غصن من بيت جيراني (سابقا)
> هذا الغصن اللي قصيته من حديقة بيتهم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> الله يرد الغايبات بالسلامه ما تقصرين يام جاسم 
> امين ياربي 
> ورده بيضا عيل انا زرعت الجاردينيا في الحديقة في الظل الله يستر بس ..
> ام شهد ما عليها دامه تيها ظله لاتخافين عليها ما عليها شر 
> و حلوه طريقتج في تكثير المتسلقه بس لو انج تحطين جهنميه أو روز متسلق أحسها أحلا
> الداماس اللي عندج محلي والا سعودي .. زين بيغطي البيت و خاصه لو كانت ظلته في الحديقه
> حق الجلسات ..





> *هذي هدية لكل حدائقية جميلة في تجمعنا*
> 
> *لا تتضاربون بالدور اوقفوا طابور وكل وحدة تعطيني ثوبها احط لها فيه ( حق الليلة)*
> يالله دامني اول وحده مادري الثانيه كثري انتي جريم انا استاهل ههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *عرفتوا شو هذا ؟؟!!!*
> ...





> انا ابا كستنا تسلم ايدياتج احلام 
> ورده بيضا قريت ان الداماس السعودي أحسن من ناحيه الريحه على ما اعتقد
> ام شهد السعودي ما فيه ريحه ومش عملاق وساقه لويكبر يتم دقيق ويعرض بس ما يعملق مثل المحلي عود عملاق وريحته عافاج الله بس في بعضه يقولون الي هو المحلي ما فيه ريحه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*أم شيخة اذا ممكن اتنزلين صورة الجاردينيا اللي عندج فديتج

لأن فيه منها كم نوع وأبغي أعرف شو نوع الجاردينيا اللي عندج دام انها اتحملت حر الصيف

لأن فيه أنواع من الفل أو الياسمين يبيعونها لنا على أساس انها جاردينيا 

يا ليت لو اتخبرينا اذا هي نفس نوع الجاردينيا اللي أنا نزلت صورتها من يومين*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*فديتج ام شيخة 

خلاص بسمع الرمسة و بريح عمري عسب تعرفين اني مزارعة مطيعة ههههههه*

----------


## um sheikha

> *أم شيخة اذا ممكن اتنزلين صورة الجاردينيا اللي عندج فديتج
> 
> لأن فيه منها كم نوع وأبغي أعرف شو نوع الجاردينيا اللي عندج دام انها اتحملت حر الصيف
> 
> لأن فيه أنواع من الفل أو الياسمين يبيعونها لنا على أساس انها جاردينيا 
> 
> يا ليت لو اتخبرينا اذا هي نفس نوع الجاردينيا اللي أنا نزلت صورتها من يومين*
> انزين خبريني ام منوه ازقرج مادري قلتيلي قبل اظني نسيت 
> بالنسبه للصور حاضرين للطيبين هي شرات الجاردينيا الي نزلتيها بالضبظ 
> والفل والياسمين معروفه اورقته يختلفن عن الجاردينيا نهائياً وحتى الفل والياسمين امبينهن فرق





> *فديتج ام شيخة 
> 
> خلاص بسمع الرمسة و بريح عمري عسب تعرفين اني مزارعة مطيعة ههههههه*
> يزاج الله خير جذيه اباج حرمه وعقب الثلاث اشهور يصير خير كله ملحوق عليه .الله يتمملج ياربي حملج 
> ويرزق ام منصور وام حمني ياربي الذريه الصالحه

----------


## um sheikha

درت اليوم في ذاكرة موبايلي وجان احصلكن شويه ازهار وافكار 

















البقيه تأتي

----------


## um sheikha

تم بحمد الله اتونسن بالصور

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*طول عمرج مبدعة يا أم شيخة

الصور وايد حلوة تسلمين

هيه نسيت

أنا أم وليد فديتج*

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن يامزارعاتنا اليوم ربكن بخير وسهاله 

والنعم والله يام وليد .

----------


## xouaexo

> تم بحمد الله اتونسن بالصور


بتونس بيك وانت معايا 
اشحالكم الصبايا المتواجدات صباحكم رطب وقهوه مقنده 
هلووووووو ام شيخه 
ما ابا اسالج عن الفطيمه تركوشه عشان ما تذكرين الايام الاليمه واللحظات العصيبه 
خلينا بالورد يا ورد 
اخباري اتخلصت من حبايات الارشات الثلاث في حديقتي استعدادا للموسم الجديد باللوك الجديد 
واللي بيكون مفاجاه للجميع 
وبعد الشجره اللي كنتم مسمينها شجرة القهوه وطلع اسمها شو يا ربي ام شيخه ذكريني 
المهم عندي اربع شجرات كبار وهذا النداء الاخير اللي يباهم ياخذهم لانني ناويه اتخلص 
منهم عشان النيو لوك 
وخنيزيتي بعدها بسر ما سوت قيران والبطات الثلاتعشر استوا خمس وهم كبار بشوف اذا يناسبون النيو لوك ولا اتخلص منهم

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع من تايلند ابعث لكن سلامي بصراحه الجو مطر بس مانحس بحلاته غير المطر في البلاد وماشاءالله يخبرونا في امطار في البلاد الله يزيد ويبارك

----------


## هانزادا

> مساء الخير ع الجميع من تايلند ابعث لكن سلامي بصراحه الجو مطر بس مانحس بحلاته غير المطر في البلاد وماشاءالله يخبرونا في امطار في البلاد الله يزيد ويبارك


مساء النور شحالج اختي عساج بخير ؟
نحن يتنا امطار وهوا وغبار بس الجو عقب المطر وناسه 
ديري بالج على عمرج وتردين بالسلامه

----------


## هانزادا

بسم الله نبدا 
من زمان وانا ابغي انزل صور بس الظروف ما كانت تسمح واليوم الحمدلله فضينا 
ابتدينا بصورة المطر ادعن خواتي انه الله يزيده ويعم كل البلاد قولن امين 






وهذي وردة الصباح فالمسا مافيها ورود متسكره





وفي الصباح تشرح البال والخاطر افكر ازرع منها فالاوعيه جدام الباب 





وهذا البطيخ 







تفظلن الرطب والبطيخ فوالتكن بس لا تنسن دلة القهوه ييبنها وياكن بنسير 
صوب اليبال والامطار 








والسموحه منكن عالقصور

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااااام عليكن وشحااااالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات 

ام جاسم 
حياج الله في انتظار المفاجئه ان شاء الله 

ام عبدالله 
مرحبا الساع بهل تايلند يعني الحمدلله التكنولوجيا ما تخلينا انحس ببعد المسافات 
شحالج وشحال لعيال ربكم بخير 
تمنياتي لكم بسفره ممتعه ومفيده يام عبدالله عسى ربي يونسكم تحملوا على عماركم وعلى لعيال 
ما شاء الله سمعتوا بالمطر انا ما سمعت به ههههههه 

ام منصور 
ما شاء الله ثرني بعيد عن لعلوم الطيبه الله يرزقكم خير هالمطر ياربي ويزيده 
يازين صباح الخير خاطري انا بعد ازرع منها 
مشكووووره على هالفواله الطيبه خير ما يبتي النا بطيخ ورطب وخلي عليه لقهوه 
تبينها سعويه بالزعفران والجناد والمسمار ولا سيلانيه او افريقيه بالزعفران والجناد 
وبنسير صوب دار الزين ياحافظ على هل المطر .

----------


## مالها وجود

> مساء الخير ع الجميع من تايلند ابعث لكن سلامي بصراحه الجو مطر بس مانحس بحلاته غير المطر في البلاد وماشاءالله يخبرونا في امطار في البلاد الله يزيد ويبارك


ماشاء الله عليكم والا مطر بس شوه الجو ما فيه رطوبه و حراره 

أم شيخه بصرااحه الصور تيب افكاار حق ترتيب رمضان و لوك الورد لا يعلى عليه  

هانزاده آخر صوره بطيخ أصفر .. شكله شكل يح .. وشوه نوع الرطب عندي نخله و طلع نفس النوع
و ربيعتج موب لين ذاك الزود في النخل

----------


## مالها وجود

أم شيخه بعدج وااعيه لين الحين ههه كنت اتحرى بنات التجمع راقدات

----------


## um sheikha

> أم شيخه بعدج وااعيه لين الحين ههه كنت اتحرى بنات التجمع راقدات
> هلا ام شهد حياج الله 
> ياختيه شو اسوي اليوم تركيه راقده من وقت بس اختج مهمومه من لمفارق 
> شكلي دقيتها حزن احلاااااااااااااام وين القناه الهنديه لغيتها بس محتاجتنها ساعتين لاهنتي 
> يالله يالله يكفن خاطري اهل العبره الليله .

----------


## مالها وجود

أم شيخة كلنا في الهوى سوا ريحي نفسج من ترقد تركوش سويلج جو ... يعني دلعي عمرج من العنايه و انسدحي عدال تركوش و استغفري و سبحي و صدقيني بترقدين الرضاعه و معابل اليهال تبالها بارض و انتي سهرانه بتتعبين
لا طالعين عليه ... عيالي كبار شوي شالين عمارهم شوف منوه ينصح بس هههه

----------


## غلا الخور.

*مبرووووووكـ علــييكم التجمع الخـآآآمس ^^*

----------


## هانزادا

اهلين مالها وجود هذا رطب بو معان 
اما البطيخ فهذا بطيخ الدار البذور يبتها من عمان 
من داخل يكون لونه ابيض ويوم تعصرين له ليمون وملح يطلع خبال

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*صباح الخير لكل وردات التجمع

السموحة ما دشيت من يومين

تعبانة شوي من اللوعة 

و شكل الرطب يفتح النفس شكلي بسير اييب لي 

من شفته تم فخاطريه*

----------


## um sheikha

ام شهد 
يزاج الله خير على النصيحه حاضرين للطيبين 

ورده بيضاء 
سلامات يام وليد ما تشوفين شر الله يعينج لوحام من وقت ياج 
الله يهون عليج ياربي .. 
انا ياني عقب 7 اسابيع بس عقني عقه دخلت في غيبوبه اللوعه والدوره ما ظهرت غير في نص الخامس

----------


## مالها وجود

مشكورة يا هانزادا أول مره اشوف هذا النوع وتحطوله ليمون و ملح اتخيل طعمه مثل الاجار 
ورده بيضا تتوحمين .. اهم شي الراحه و الفوليك اسيد و الفيتامينات و الحاله النفسيه .. خلاص بستوي 
دكتوره ..
أم شيخه أبغي ازين صاله على أطراف الجلسه و ممر فيه مغاسل بزراعة داخليه بشوه تنصحيني من الانواع و من وين و شوه الاجمل من ناحية البوتات 
أو أخذ ورد مجفف و أحط فاز و حركات

----------


## مالها وجود

همس الازاهير شوفي الصور بخصوص فصل الموز هذا مزروع في بوت

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير ع الجميع من تايلند ابعث لكن سلامي بصراحه الجو مطر بس مانحس بحلاته غير المطر في البلاد وماشاءالله يخبرونا في امطار في البلاد الله يزيد ويبارك


*هلا ام عبد الله*
*ربي يسلمج ويحفظج ويردج بالسلامة*




> بسم الله نبدا 
> من زمان وانا ابغي انزل صور بس الظروف ما كانت تسمح واليوم الحمدلله فضينا 
> ابتدينا بصورة المطر ادعن خواتي انه الله يزيده ويعم كل البلاد قولن امين 
> 
> *هلا وغلا*
> 
> وهذا البطيخ 
> 
> *ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن خير وبركة*
> ...


 



> *مبرووووووكـ علــييكم التجمع الخـآآآمس ^^*








> همس الازاهير شوفي الصور بخصوص فصل الموز هذا مزروع في بوت


*ما شا الله*

*شو نوعه هالموز؟؟*
*وبعدين ما بيموت اذا طلعت عروقة؟؟*

*ما عندي خبرة في زراعة الموز*

*******

*أم شيخة*

*شحالج اختي...وشحال تركوشه فديتها وكيف تجهيزات شيخة للمدرسة*

*مشكورة عالقصة...هذي لما تستوي مشكلة عند زوجي...دوم اقوله اياها واذكره فيها...لين ما صار هو يقولي اياها..عند اي محنة...لعله خير*

----------


## um sheikha

> *أم شيخة*
> هلا يام جواهر 
> 
> *شحالج اختي...وشحال تركوشه فديتها وكيف تجهيزات شيخة للمدرسة*
>  
> احنا بخير وسهاله 
> اووووه لاتخبرين ان شاء الله ان الله جعلنا من الحيين بيكون ارمضان غير ان شاء الله هالسنه 
> بعوض ارمضانين مرن عليه حمل وولاده ما حسيت فيهن بالاجواء الرمضانيه احسن اني مفتقده هالاجواء 
> خلصت ولله الحمد والمنه تجهيزات الاجازه وارمضان والعيد والطامه الكبرى المدارس وافتكيت بالله 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*صباح الخير عالحلوين*

*أحس إني مفتقده حد*
*؟*
*؟*
*؟*
**

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*شخبار المزارعات الحلوات

وينكم مختفيات

اتولهت عليكم*

----------


## xouaexo

مساء النور 
بعدين برد قبل لا تجلب الساعه 
لان اليوم مميىز عندي 14 يوليو لكن اي سنه خلوها سر في طوي 

من باجر بستقبل الهدايا ابا صور زهور وكيك ورطب 
ادعوا الله لنا جميعا ان نكون ممن طال عمره وحسن عمله والله يعطينا وياكم العافيه

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن 

ام جواهر 
انا الي مفتقده وداقني حزن

ام وليد 
ياختيه تولهة عليج العافيه موجودين 

ام جاسم 
كل عام وانتي بخير عزيزتي
العمر كله ياصغيرون مانبا السنه العمر هب بالسنين بالروح يام جلسم 
تمنياتي لج بامسيه سعيده مع من تحبين 
وعسى ايامج كلها فرح وسعاده ياربي

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *شخبار المزارعات الحلوات*
> 
> *وينكم مختفيات*
> 
> *اتولهت عليكم*


 
نحن هنا يا وردة

ونتوقع استمرار حالة الركود هذه حتى شهر سبتمبر
وذلك بسبب ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الجو و دواعي السفر والاستعداد لدخول شهر رمضان والعيد والمدارس




> مساء النور 
> بعدين برد قبل لا تجلب الساعه 
> لان اليوم مميىز عندي 14 يوليو لكن اي سنه خلوها سر في طوي 
> 
> من باجر بستقبل الهدايا ابا صور زهور وكيك ورطب 
> ادعوا الله لنا جميعا ان نكون ممن طال عمره وحسن عمله والله يعطينا وياكم العافيه


 
*ربي يبارك في عمرج ويزيد من عملج الصالح*
*ومثل ما قالت ام شيخة انا بدعمه ببيت شعر*
*أنت بالروح لا بالجسم إنسان*




> السلام عليكن 
> 
> ام جواهر 
> انا الي مفتقده وداقني حزن
> 
> *طول غياب الغاليين..والغايب عذره وياه*


  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*صباح الخير و الورد يا ورد

ما حبيت اطلع من غير ما أصبح*

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح النور و السرور شحالج ورده شو المعنويات ...

سلامي لكل بنات التجمع

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> صباح النور و السرور شحالج ورده شو المعنويات ...
> 
> سلامي لكل بنات التجمع



*أحاول اني ارفع معنويات عمري

بس اشوف اني طووووووووووول الوقت ابغي ارقد

ما لي خلق لشي ذابحني الرقاد و اللوعة

الله يستر فرمضان

ما ادري كيف بيكون الوضع وياي*

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مساء الخير كيف حالكم يا مزارعات 

انشغلنى بها ليومين الله يعين الله يعطيك العافيه ياوجود انا اجتمعت بمستشاري ونصحني با لاتي اترك الموز

حتى يثمر واتخلص منه مثل ما قالت ام جاسم ويجي الصغير مكانه المشكله انه طالع اثنين صغار بعد وبجمد

قلبي وبقتلعهم ويا غرستهم او تخلصت منهم لانه ها لشجره تستهلك ماء بشكل مو طبيعي كل الشكر يا كل

الوجود 

يا حلام كيف حالك اذا تمتي وبتجين جده سيري محل (ساكو) الي في ايه مول او في شارع التحليه وادخلي

قسم الحدائق بتشوفين العجب اشياء رائعه من عده اسمده بذور ديكور واذكرني بالخير 

ام جاسم العمر كله لو انك قريبه كان سويت لك احلى حفله فرصه اجازه واندور على المناسبات



استودعتكم الله

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الورود والزهور ياوردات وزهرات التجمع اشحالكن كلكن 
ام جاسم الله يطول بعمرج ويخليج والعمر كله يارب 

من تايلند ابعث سلام لاهل الامارات الكرام واخص فيه حلوات التجمع بلا استثناء

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

الله يريحج يا وردة ويعيمج على صوم رمضان

أم شوق...عساج بصحة وسلامة

أم عبد الله...استمتعي بالطبيعة

همس... :Frown:  صار في تعديل عالخطة..شكلي ما بسير جدة...مع اني مخططة فيها عمرة ودورة وسياحة

الوجهة تغيرت للرياض....والله المستعان

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*حبيت أحط لكم هالموضوع إلي هو جزء من الحديقة المنزلية*

*وهو المطبخ الخارجي ...وممكن تضيفون له التنور* 

*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=33612511#post33612511*

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحال مزارعاتي لمصيفات اليوووم 

ام جواهر 
الله يردلج اياه بالسلامه 
احنا تونا بس ياختيه تولهنا و
تخيلي تركيه تمسك الريموت وتحطه ع اذنها وترمسه 
باباتي بيبي كم .. الترجمه الفوريه لتركووش ( باباتي حبيبي تعال )
وحركات اليهال تزيدك عافانا الله 

ام وليد
الله يخفف عليج ياربي ويتتم حملج ع خير 
ويالله ترزق ام حمني وام منصور الذريه الصالحه 
الله يعينج ان شاء الله التساهيل من رب العالمين وهذا ياختيه شر لابد منه 
*
ام شهد 
حياج الله اعلومج الغاليه 
مره لاتخبرين عن المعنويات فوق النخل ههههه

همس 
حي الله بهل دار بومتعب 

ام عبداادلله 
مرحبا الساع بهل تايلند شحالج وشحال لعيال شو الجو عندكم

----------


## xouaexo

[QUOTE=um sheikha;33612911]السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحال مزارعاتي لمصيفات اليوووم 

ام جواهر 
الله يردلج اياه بالسلامه 

ام وليد
الله يخفف عليج ياربي ويتتم حملج ع خير 
ويالله ترزق ام حمني وام منصور الذريه الصالحه 
الله يعينج ان شاء الله التساهيل من رب العالمين وهذا ياختيه شر لابد منه 
*
ام شهد 
حياج الله اعلومج الغاليه 
مره لاتخبرين عن المعنويات فوق النخل ههههه

همس 
حي الله بهل دار بومتعب 

ام عبداادلله 
مرحبا الساع بهل تايلند شحالج وشحال لعيال شو الجو عندكم

توارد افكار وهيازه في ان واحد 
جزاكم الله خير اخياتي الحبيبات 
البج بوس اشحالج واخبار ليوا مهرجان الرطب لين متى بيتم 
انتظر الداون لود ايخلص عشان ارويكم صور هديتي

----------


## xouaexo

عرفتم المكان الرائع الساحر 
انه احدث وافخم فنادق جزيرة النخله 
جميرا زعبيل سراي 
كانكم في قصر من قصور السلاطين الاتراك لكن في القرن الحادي والعشرين 
اجواء فخمه غاية في الشاعريه اضواء الفندق مساءا عالم اخر 
تحتار ايهم اجمل في الصباح ام المساء 
الاجنحه مترفه فعلا زعبيل سراي افضل ما تدللون به انفسكم 
صورت اكثر من ثمانمائة صوره ستجدونها قريبا في سياحة الامارات 
هذه كانت هديتي في ذكرى ميلادي وهدية حمداني وربما ذكرى زواجي 
وعيد الفطر وعيد الاضحى ويوم العمال والبيئه والارض

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله ام جاسم 
تستاهلين كل خير
بالنسبه لمهرجان الرطب في ليوا بيكون من ٧/١٢ الى ٧/٢١ 
وتوني من يومين حضرت ليوا في بيت العايله بيت يدتيه الله يطولنا بعمرها 
وما شاء الله البيت زحمه العايله كلها مجتمعين وخالي الله يبارج فيه مافضي يودينا .


*

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير ع الطيبين كيف حال صويحيباتي ان شاء الله الجميع بخير

همس... :Frown:  صار في تعديل عالخطة..شكلي ما بسير جدة...مع اني مخططة فيها عمرة ودورة وسياحة

الوجهة تغيرت للرياض....والله المستعان[/QUOTE]

احلام لا تزعلين ها المحل موجود في الرياض اسالي عنه وبيدلونك المهم لا تفوتينه

(سبحانك لا اله الاانت استغفرك واتوب اليك)

----------


## xouaexo

> حي الله ام جاسم 
> تستاهلين كل خير
> بالنسبه لمهرجان الرطب في ليوا بيكون من ٧/١٢ الى ٧/٢١ 
> وتوني من يومين حضرت ليوا في بيت العايله بيت يدتيه الله يطولنا بعمرها 
> وما شاء الله البيت زحمه العايله كلها مجتمعين وخالي الله يبارج فيه مافضي يودينا .
> 
> 
> *


يا الهي لين 21 7 متى بلحق ايي 
وبعدين ما احيدج مراكبيه وانا اللي شاده فيج الظهر 
يوم انتي تتريين خالج يوديج عيل انا منو بيوديني 
يعيني علي دا انا غلبانه خالص ويا شماتت طنط تيزه في اهي اهي اهي وين التيشو

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

تستاهلين الجنة بقصورها يا أم جاسم
المكان رااائع

***

همس شكرا على المعلومات حبيبتي

****
قائدتنا أم شيخة
و جميع وردات التجمع انا مسافرة إن شا الله بعد يومين للرياض
نزهة وتسوق وزيارة
اذا في خاطركن شي لا يردكن الا لسانكن
اذا سنحت لي الظروف للدخول بنمر نسلم عليكم..

" استودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه "

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم
> 
> تستاهلين الجنة بقصورها يا أم جاسم
> المكان رااائع
> 
> ***
> 
> همس شكرا على المعلومات حبيبتي
> 
> ...


 


شكرا احلام واياك باذن الله 
اتسيرين وترجعين بالسلامه 
يا اختي شو فيها الرياض خل اتذكر ساعديني يا همس 
هاي فايدت انج ما اتسافرين تيلسين في البيت والسفره تتيج من كل حدب وصوب 
من النمسا وسرلنكا والحين الرياض 
خليها على ذوقك ها المره يا احلام 
في امان الله يا اختي العزيزه

----------


## مالها وجود

شحالكن مزارعات ..
اتسيرين و تردين بالسلامه يا أحلام الماسه 
ام شيخه .. غميضه الرطب يالسه اسوي رجيم البروتين و لايعه جبدي منه و تعبانه و العيال حدث ولا حرج كل ساعة 
ايوني طلعينا و انا منخشه تحت اللحاف اوني راقده ..
متزن روزه شوه اخبار تايلند و شوه العرب فيها

----------


## *رحيل*

السلاااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ..

اشحالكن يااااا مزاراعات .. .. 

انا اول مرة اتاااابعكن .. بس لاني عندي ممشكله عويصه وااايد 

احنا عندنا شيرة لوز ولله الحمد .. ..

وها السنه ما شاء الله مثمره وااايد .. 

بس المشكله انهاااااا للاسف الشديد فيهاااا دووود .. ..

هل في حل لها المشكله ولا خلاص ما شيء فايده الحين .. ..

واسفه دخلت بالعرض علكن .. 

ومشكوراااااااااااااات

----------


## xouaexo

> السلاااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ..
> 
> اشحالكن يااااا مزاراعات .. .. 
> 
> انا اول مرة اتاااابعكن .. بس لاني عندي ممشكله عويصه وااايد 
> 
> احنا عندنا شيرة لوز ولله الحمد .. ..
> 
> وها السنه ما شاء الله مثمره وااايد .. 
> ...




حياج الله اختي راحيل 
يدتي الله يرحمها كانت اتقول كلوا الدود قبل لا ياكلكم 
اتغشمرمعاج جربي تدفنين تحته خيل يمكن ينفع 
وكثرة الماي اتييب الدود للسدر واللوز 
والسموحه منج

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم

التجمع فسبات عمييييييييق

الله يردكن بالسلامة الغاليات

وحشتني سوالفكن واااااااااااايد

حبوبات ادعو لي الله يطمن قلبي على النونو

اليوم بعد سرت للدكتورة وبعد ما شي نبض

مع انه بعيالي كلهم سمعت النبض بالأسبوع الخامس و السادس
*

----------


## كويتانا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخات الحدايق
حبيت انظم الكم لان حديقتي تموت يوما بعد يوم وابي شركة تسقي لي وتنسق لي

فانا بحاجتكم ضروووري

----------


## كويتانا

الله يخليكم اللي تشوف رسالتي تطرش لي ارقام افضل الشركات عالخاص

ضروووري

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شيخات الحدايق
> حبيت انظم الكم لان حديقتي تموت يوما بعد يوم وابي شركة تسقي لي وتنسق لي
> 
> فانا بحاجتكم ضروووري



الغلا الحر والاهوب ذبح زرعنا كلنا جارتي عندها بيدار في بيتها ويسقي حديقتها مرتين في اليوم 
ومع هذا مات زرعها وحشيشها احترق ما تم الا الاشجار الدائمة الخضره 
كل سنه حدايقنا تموت ونرجع نزرعها 
انتظري لين شهر تسعه لان الحين ماشي فايده من الزرع والتنسيق

----------


## xouaexo

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> التجمع فسبات عمييييييييق
> 
> الله يردكن بالسلامة الغاليات
> 
> وحشتني سوالفكن واااااااااااايد
> 
> حبوبات ادعو لي الله يطمن قلبي على النونو
> ...



غاليتي ورده بيضا 
الله يطمن قلبج على النونو ويتمم حملج على خير 
نصيحه لا تسمعين كلام الاطباء خلي الامور تمشي مثل ما الله مقدر الها 
اذا لج نصيب فيه وباذن الله يكون فجنينج بينمو وبتحسين بنبضه 
واذا ما لج نصيب بروحه بيطيح ولا اتخليهم يجهضوج ويسوون لج طلق صناعي وتنظيف 
انا مريت بها التجربه خمس مرات وبشهور حمل مختلفه واستخدمت ادويتنا الشعبيه 
والحمدلله ما استوى لي شي وارد احمل حمل طبيعي واولد بشكل طبيعي بعد الاجهاض

----------


## um sheikha

ام جواهر 
تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ياربي 
تمنياتي لج برحله موفقه وممتعه باذن الله 

ام جاسم 
باجر اخر يوم في مزاينة الرطب وانا ما سرت ما شاء الله من الضيوف 

ام شهد 
فاتج الرطب وانتي مابغيتي رجيم لبروتين غير في الصيف 

رحيل 
عزيزتي اللوز والسدر وجميع الاشجار المثمره عندنا من اتزهر تنرش رش زين 
علشان يوم تثمر ما يكون فيها دود 
الحين ما ترومين الها حيله خليها لين الموسم الياي من تزهر رشيها 
غميضه هالوز والنبج يوم يثمر وكله دود 
هذا من خلال تجربتي 

ام وليد 
الله يطمن قلبج ع الياهل ياربي 
خلي ايمانج قوي برب العالمين ان شاء الله خير 

كويتانا
هلا عزيزتي حياج الله ويانا 
انا عندي بومريم في بوظبي هو مصري ولله الحمد زراعتي ماتغير عليها شي 
طباخي يسقي الزراعه يوميا مرتين في الاسبوع وبومريم شهريا يقص الحشيش ويشوفه اذا محتاج شي 
زراعتي كلها بخير
نقلت الي تاثرت بالشمس تحت المظله والحمدلله غدن بخير وهن اربع شتلات كنت زارعتنهن في الشتاء 
بشوفلج بومريم وبرد عليج خبر .

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

* السلام عليكم

شخبار وردات التجمع

قلت دام ان الحر ما يسمح لنا بالزراعة برع فخليني أعطيكم هالفكرة الحلوة 

طبعا الكل يعرف الفندال (البطاطا الحلوة)* 







*
ناخذها ونحطها بأي مزهرية حتى لو شفافة يعني هب لازم تتغطى عن الشمس و نصب عليها ماي يغطي ثلاث أرباع ونخلي ربع برع 

عقب فترة بنلاحظ خروج جذور مثل الصورة*






*وبتظهر لنا براعم حلوة مثل اللي بتشوفونها هني* 





*وهني عقب كم من يوم*





*
و طبعا يوم بيستوي الجو حلو تقدرون تزرعونها برع و تسوون منها عريشة حلوة او متسلقة 

انا جي بسوي بزرعها عقب فالحديقة الخارجية ان شاء الله

الحلو فيها ان أوراقها لونها مميز أخضر على عنابي غير عن باقي المتسلقات اللي لون أوراقها بس أخضر

ان شاء الله تكون فكرتي مفيدة*

----------


## xouaexo

فكره حلوه ورده بيضا 
لكن هناك نوعين فندال ابيض وفندال احمر اعتقد هذا الاحمر

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> فكره حلوه ورده بيضا 
> لكن هناك نوعين فندال ابيض وفندال احمر اعتقد هذا الاحمر



*هيه هذا الأحمر اختيه*

----------


## um sheikha

هوووود
السلام عليكن شحالكن مزارعات 
وين الدار خاليه 
سامحوني النت هاليومين مادري شو سالفته ويايه 
بطيئ 
قلت ادخل وسلم عليكن 

سلامي للجميع الحاضر والغايب

مراسلتكن من الظفره 

هاااا نسيت اخبركن يتنا حلبه مطر عجيبه
ومن فرحتنا كلنا ظهرنا اكبار وصغار وكلن صور المطر بطريقته الخاصه *

----------


## هانزادا

> هوووود
> السلام عليكن شحالكن مزارعات 
> وين الدار خاليه 
> سامحوني النت هاليومين مادري شو سالفته ويايه 
> بطيئ 
> قلت ادخل وسلم عليكن 
> 
> سلامي للجميع الحاضر والغايب
> 
> ...


هدا هدا 
اقربوا 
شحالج الغاليه ومبروكين عالرحمه يعلها دوم يارب

----------


## um sheikha

:Sobhan: 


> هدا هدا 
> اقربوا 
> شحالج الغاليه ومبروكين عالرحمه يعلها دوم يارب
> 
> جريييب يا منصور شحالج وشحال لعيال ربكم بخير
> الله يرزقج ياربي بالبذره الصالحه الي تسر خاطرج 
> علومكم ويا الصيف اعلوم نخل دار الزين 
> *

----------


## صوت الشعب

برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## xouaexo

> برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
> موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893
> 
> برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
> اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241
> ...



يزاج الله خير يا صوت الشعب 
باذن الله بمر على الروابط واحد واحد 
في ميزان حسناتج باذن الله

----------


## هانزادا

مشكوره اختي ام شيخه على الدعوه الحلوه 
ونخل دار الزين علومه زينه 
صوت الشعب مرحبا بج اختي وشكرا على الروابط المفيده

----------


## *رحيل*

مشكوراااات ع الافاده

----------


## um sheikha

صوت الشعب 
يزاج الله خير تبارك الرحمن بصماتج واضحه في المنتدى اجمع
الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج ياربي 

ام منصور 
يعلكم دووم بخير وسهاله 

رحيل 
حياج الله فديتج كل يوم تعالي

----------


## سلرا

خواتي رجعنالكم بعد طول غياب عساكم بخير وسهاله وانا هالاسبوع راجعه من السفر ومتوله عليكم وعلى سوالفنا الحلوه والله يعودنا على ايام رمضان بالصحه والعافيه والاجر الوفير

----------


## xouaexo

> خواتي رجعنالكم بعد طول غياب عساكم بخير وسهاله وانا هالاسبوع راجعه من السفر ومتوله عليكم وعلى سوالفنا الحلوه والله يعودنا على ايام رمضان بالصحه والعافيه والاجر الوفير



ويلكمون سارا العزيزه 
تدرين انني امس كنت في بو ظبي واقول وين الربع والخلان 
انت وجيجي ومن من ولولا كلكم مسافرين محد الا جوسي تحرس البلاد 
الحمدلله على السلامه ام عفاري 
الشله كلهم بخير وسهاله وينتظرون ردتج انتي وروزا بالسلامه 
وموصيني وموكليني امر عليج واييب الجوكليت والبذور 
يوم اليمعه انا بكون في شنجريلالا ييرانكم ويمكن امر عليج

----------


## miss_layali

خواتي سؤال بليز

تفضلن البيبان البيض في البيت؟؟

واذا هيه او لا
ليش؟

وانتظر الاجوبه ^^

----------


## um sheikha

> خواتي رجعنالكم بعد طول غياب عساكم بخير وسهاله وانا هالاسبوع راجعه من السفر ومتوله عليكم وعلى سوالفنا الحلوه والله يعودنا على ايام رمضان بالصحه والعافيه والاجر الوفير
> مرحبا الساع بام عفرا 
> الحمدلله على السلامه نورت دار زايد .. الله الشاهد افتقدناج هالفتره 
> يسرج حالنا كلنا بخيييييير وسهاله 
> في ليوا ناكل رطب دباس وخنيزي وخلاص وشيشي وخصاب 
> وفرض واخر الليل السمره على النقى اقهوه وكرك ورطب لين صلاة الفجر 
> امين ياربي الله يعوده علينا وعليكم ياربي وعلى امة محمد بالصحه والعافيه 
> 
> نور التجمع يم عفرا مرحبا الساع 
> الله يعود ام عبدالله وام جواهر على خير






> خواتي سؤال بليز
> 
> تفضلن البيبان البيض في البيت؟؟
> 
> واذا هيه او لا
> ليش؟
> 
> وانتظر الاجوبه ^^
> هلا عزيزتي 
> ...

----------


## سلرا

الله يرحب ابكم على فضله ام شيخه وام جاسم والباجين ونحن افتقدنا الرطب السنه بناكله سح شكلنا

----------


## um sheikha

> الله يرحب ابكم على فضله ام شيخه وام جاسم والباجين ونحن افتقدنا الرطب السنه بناكله سح شكلنا
>  حياج الله يام عفرا بعده الرطب افاعليج ما يطيع زينج انج تاكلينه سح خير ليوا يبد على الحبايب ويفيض وبيوصلج لين عندج .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*االسلام عليكم ولرحمة الله وبركاته*

*شحالكن بنيات.....عساكن بخير*
*شو علوم التجمع*
*امس رجعت من الرياض...*
*تولهت عاالتجمع الرائع وسوالفكن الحلوة*

----------


## um sheikha

> *االسلام عليكم ولرحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *شحالكن بنيات.....عساكن بخير*
> *شو علوم التجمع*
> *امس رجعت من الرياض...*
> *تولهت عاالتجمع الرائع وسوالفكن الحلوة*وعليج السلام والرحمه حي الله ام جواهر 
> الحمدلله على السلامه 
> ما شاء الله قاموا يهلون علينا الحبايب مره وحده باقي القمزيتين الله يردهن بسلامه 
> نور التجمع يام جواهر ومره لاتخبرين عن اعلومنا بخير وسهاله 
> تولهة عليج العافيه واحنا افتقدناج فديتج

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الخير مزارعات 
شحالكن 
اعلوم التجهيزات لرمضان والعيد اشوفها ع قدم وساق 


(اللهم سلمنا الى رمضان وسلم رمضان لنا وتسلمه منا متقبلا يا أرحم الراحيم)
اللهم امين

----------


## سلرا

> 


يزاج الله خير يا ام شيخه وصل الرطب الله يدفع عنكم الشر والبلا ما زين لخنيزي والخلاص صدق رطب ليوا غير

----------


## xouaexo

> يزاج الله خير يا ام شيخه وصل الرطب الله يدفع عنكم الشر والبلا ما زين لخنيزي والخلاص صدق رطب ليوا غير


سارا تراني باجر ياييه 
زهبي دلة القهوه ورطب ليوا اللي ما زينه زيناه 
انا بعد فديتها ام خليفه طرشت لي رطب العوير لكني خلصته كان يمي مع الكوفي موكا

----------


## xouaexo

> صباح الخير مزارعات 
> شحالكن 
> اعلوم التجهيزات لرمضان والعيد اشوفها ع قدم وساق 
> 
> 
> (اللهم سلمنا الى رمضان وسلم رمضان لنا وتسلمه منا متقبلا يا أرحم الراحيم)
> اللهم امين


مساء الخير رعبوبة ليوا 
العيد تقريبا مخلصين تجهيزاته 
لكن رمضان بعدنا 
في البدايه اجهز ديكور المطبخ اللي اطبخ فيه 
والحجره اللي بنفطر فيها وبعدين افكر بالاكل 

ابله ام شيخه ما عندج اخبار ولا علوم عن احلام

----------


## xouaexo

> *االسلام عليكم ولرحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *شحالكن بنيات.....عساكن بخير*
> *شو علوم التجمع*
> *امس رجعت من الرياض...*
> *تولهت عاالتجمع الرائع وسوالفكن الحلوة*



بنت حلال توني اتخبر عنج
ام شيخه 
تساهلين السلامه يا احلام 
شو رايج نسير انا وانتي مهرجان رطب عيمان ليوا التقليد وانغايض ام شيخه 
اللي ما سارت المهرجان الاصلي مال ليوا شكلي بسحب عنها لقب مزيونة ليوا 

ما يبتي ا لنا خط ولا مكتوب من همس الازاهير وما اتشاوفتوا هناك يالله نبا الاخبار

----------


## um sheikha

> يزاج الله خير يا ام شيخه وصل الرطب الله يدفع عنكم الشر والبلا ما زين لخنيزي والخلاص صدق رطب ليوا غير
> هلا ام عفرا 
> افا عليج احنا خوات فديتج والسموحه على لقصور 
> هني وعافيه ياربي 
> سبحان الله انتي شراتي احب لخنيزي

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير رعبوبة ليوا 
> حي الله ام جاسم صباح الورد 
> 
> العيد تقريبا مخلصين تجهيزاته 
> الحمدلله
> 
> لكن رمضان بعدنا 
> في البدايه اجهز ديكور المطبخ اللي اطبخ فيه 
> والحجره اللي بنفطر فيها وبعدين افكر بالاكل 
> ...

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يااخواتي العزيزات اشحالكن اتمنا ان الجميع بخير ومبروك عليكن شهر رمضان 
والسموحه راده من يومين بس ماقدرت ادخل التجمع تعرفن الاهل وتجمعهم والسلامات والعزايم 
بصراحه تايلند كانت حلوه العيال استانسوا والمطر ماشاءالله مايوقف عندهم والعرب تبارك الله مازرين البقعه واسواقهم ماتنمل بصراحه 

وبصراحه وحشتوني وايد وكل ماشوف زراعه وورود اذكركن والعيال كل مايشوفون زراعه ماما صوري حق التجمع

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخييييييير 
حمدالله عالسلامه الحبوبات اللي ردن من السفر نورت البلاد من وصلتن 
رمضان عالابواب وهالسنه الحمدلله حر وصيام 
انا اليوم سويت خل مثل كل سنه طبعا يبنا كرتون لومي وعصرناه واللي تبا مايردها الا لسانها 
وكل عام وانتن بخير

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكن يااخواتي العزيزات اشحالكن اتمنا ان الجميع بخير ومبروك عليكن شهر رمضان 
> والسموحه راده من يومين بس ماقدرت ادخل التجمع تعرفن الاهل وتجمعهم والسلامات والعزايم 
> بصراحه تايلند كانت حلوه العيال استانسوا والمطر ماشاءالله مايوقف عندهم والعرب تبارك الله مازرين البقعه واسواقهم ماتنمل بصراحه 
> 
> وبصراحه وحشتوني وايد وكل ماشوف زراعه وورود اذكركن والعيال كل مايشوفون زراعه ماما صوري حق التجمع 
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> الحمدلله على السلامه يام عبدالله 
> الله يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وصالح اعمالنا في هالشهر الكريم ياربي
> مسموحه الغاليه المهم انج طمنتينا عليج ورجعتوا بالسلامه والحمدلله انكم استانستوا بالسفره 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخييييييير 
> حمدالله عالسلامه الحبوبات اللي ردن من السفر نورت البلاد من وصلتن 
> رمضان عالابواب وهالسنه الحمدلله حر وصيام 
> انا اليوم سويت خل مثل كل سنه طبعا يبنا كرتون لومي وعصرناه واللي تبا مايردها الا لسانها 
> وكل عام وانتن بخير
> هلا يام منصور مساء الورد 
> صدقتي حر عاد شهر 8 عافانا الله تنشوين من تظهرين 
> المهم كل وحده مداوم ريلها في ارمضان تلخذله من الصيني كاب بومروحه ام رذاذ ماي يالله يالله تخف الغيضه ويصبرهم على الصيام والحر ههههههه
> 
> ...

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير 

احلام سلرا روزه سلامة الاسفار وحمدا لله على سلامتكم

اخواتي صويحيباتي تهنئه خاصه من القلب الى القلب تقبل الله منا ومنكم صيامنا وقيامنا 

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 

 :Anotherone:

----------


## um sheikha

غدا المكمل لشعبان.. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.
الاثنين أول أيام رمضان

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ياام شيخه الله يسلمج يالغاليه وانتي بخير ومبروك عليج الشهر
ام منصور الله يسلمج والبلاد منوره بوجودكم ويحافظ ع الخل عاد غايته عيش ابيض وجسيف ياسلام ومبروك عليج الشهر
همس الازاهير الله يسلمج ومبروك عليج الشهر وكل عام وانتي بخير وتحيه طيبه لاهل السعوديه 


بقية التجمع كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير 
> 
> احلام سلرا روزه سلامة الاسفار وحمدا لله على سلامتكم
> 
> اخواتي صويحيباتي تهنئه خاصه من القلب الى القلب تقبل الله منا ومنكم صيامنا وقيامنا 
> 
> وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير ياام شيخه الله يسلمج يالغاليه وانتي بخير ومبروك عليج الشهر
> ام منصور الله يسلمج والبلاد منوره بوجودكم ويحافظ ع الخل عاد غايته عيش ابيض وجسيف ياسلام ومبروك عليج الشهر
> همس الازاهير الله يسلمج ومبروك عليج الشهر وكل عام وانتي بخير وتحيه طيبه لاهل السعوديه 
> 
> 
> بقية التجمع كل عام وانتم بخير ورمضان كريم
> يام عبدالله هلعتيني بالعيش الابيض ودهنة غنم والجسيف وخل ام منصور ورطب اخنيزي اووووه ياااااااااااااااااسلام 
> وعقبها تنسدح تحت مكيف بوحنه عقبها بثواني الا وانته خارج نطاق التغطيه ههههههههه

----------


## سلرا

> مساء الخير 
> 
> احلام سلرا روزه سلامة الاسفار وحمدا لله على سلامتكم
> 
> اخواتي صويحيباتي تهنئه خاصه من القلب الى القلب تقبل الله منا ومنكم صيامنا وقيامنا 
> 
> وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


الله يسلم روحج يا الغاليه ويسلم كل الحاظرين وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين الله يبارك لنا في رمضان ويجعلنا جميعا وياكم من عتقاءه من النيران

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

السلام عليكم

بالصدفه انتبهت لتجمعكم وقريت وايد فيه

انا موب من محبي الزراعه لكن الصراحه شجعتوني ابدا واشاركم

حابه اعرف الحين في موسم الحر شو ممكن ازرع للعلم حديقتي مطله عالشمس بالقوو

شو اقدر ازرع من فواكه وخضره وورد حاليا وما يخترب بالحر ووين احسن مكان للشتلات في دبي

سمعت عن حدائق السلطان بس ما اعرف عنه او عن اسعاره

ياريت لو تفيدوني ومشكووورين

----------


## سري في خبرتي

[QUOTE=همس الازاهير;34080881]مساء الخير 

احلام سلرا روزه سلامة الاسفار وحمدا لله على سلامتكم

اخواتي صويحيباتي تهنئه خاصه من القلب الى القلب تقبل الله منا ومنكم صيامنا وقيامنا 

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 

 :Anotherone: [/QUOTE]

مسا الانوار يا همس

ربييسلمك من كل شر ومبارك عليك الشهر




> بنت حلال توني اتخبر عنج
> ام شيخه 
> تساهلين السلامه يا احلام 
> شو رايج نسير انا وانتي مهرجان رطب عيمان ليوا التقليد وانغايض ام شيخه 
> اللي ما سارت المهرجان الاصلي مال ليوا شكلي بسحب عنها لقب مزيونة ليوا 
> 
> ما يبتي ا لنا خط ولا مكتوب من همس الازاهير وما اتشاوفتوا هناك يالله نبا الاخبار


هلا ام جاسم تخبرت عنج العافية
المهرجان ما قدرت ادشه لاني سرت يوم الافتتاح...زحمة وشرطة
ومبروك عليج الشهر


أم شيخة الغالية...شو علومج

ربي يبارك لك في رمضان

ويزاكن الله خير على التواصل

*****


ما زلت أعاني من تبعات السفر والأبر...دعواتكم

----------


## هانزادا

حبيت أنزل لكن طريقة عمل الخل بس للاسف ما صورت الا صورتين 
بس بالشرح ان شاء الله بتكون واضحه 
يبنا كرتون لومي الدار 
غسلناه عشان يوم نعصره يكون كل شي نظيف 
نقطع الليمون كمية صحن ونحط على كل قطعه شوية ملح عشان يكون اسهل فالعصر 
لانه يلينه وفيه ناس يخلونه فالشمس شوي بس انا ما اعرضه للشمس بالمره 
وبعدين نعصر الكميه اللي فالصحن فطاسه ونخلي فيها المنخل او المشخله عشان البذور وكل ما خلصنا صحن نسوي غيره طبعا لازم يكون وياكم مساعد انا ساعدني ابو الشباب والبنات 




ونخلي الكميه فالغراش الزجاج مال الفيمتو اكيد تعرفونهم 




نزلته عشان خاطر عيون اللي طلبوا الطريقه 
على فكره استفدت من البذور زرعتهم كلهم وبعدين بطلع منهم شتلات 
سويت 8 غرشات كبار و10 مال البيبسي 
ووزعت عالاهل 
استخدامات الخل وايد فالشوربه والعيش البيض والعوال حيور مايوزون عن العوال والمالح 
واذا حد لايعه جبده وممغوص يخلطه بالماي ويشربه وللزجام بعد يستخدمونه

----------


## um sheikha

> الله يسلم روحج يا الغاليه ويسلم كل الحاظرين وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين الله يبارك لنا في رمضان ويجعلنا جميعا وياكم من عتقاءه من النيران
> الله يسلمج يام عفرا 
> اللهم أهله علينا بالأمن والأيمان والسلامه والاسلام والعون على 
> الصلاه والصيام وتلاوة القرآن 
> اللهم سلمنا لرمضان وسلمه لنا وتسلمه منا متقبلًا .... اللهم اميييين .





> السلام عليكم
> وعليج السلام والرحمه
> بالصدفه انتبهت لتجمعكم وقريت وايد فيه
> ترا يقول لموصف رب صدفة خير من الف ميعاد 
> انا موب من محبي الزراعه لكن الصراحه شجعتوني ابدا واشاركم
> افاااااا ليش 
> عيل زين شدي الهمه ويانا
> حابه اعرف الحين في موسم الحر شو ممكن ازرع للعلم حديقتي مطله عالشمس بالقوو
> انا الصراحه مازرعت بس حاولت اني احافظ على زراعتي ووردي وحشيشي من ضربة الشمس.. وان شاء الله ان الله احيانا بجهز لموسم زراعة الخضروات من بداية شهر 9
> ...





> أم شيخة الغالية...شو علومج
> هلا ام جواهر اعلومي طيبه طاب حالج 
> ربي يبارك لك في رمضان
> ويباركلج ويتقبل منج ياربي صيامج وقيامج وصالح اعمالج الغاليه 
> ويزاكن الله خير على التواصل
> مقصرين يام جواهر السموحه منج 
> 
> 
> ما زلت أعاني من تبعات السفر والأبر...دعواتكم
> الله يخفف عنج ياربي ويشفيج





> حبيت أنزل لكن طريقة عمل الخل بس للاسف ما صورت الا صورتين 
> بس بالشرح ان شاء الله بتكون واضحه 
> يبنا كرتون لومي الدار 
> غسلناه عشان يوم نعصره يكون كل شي نظيف 
> نقطع الليمون كمية صحن ونحط على كل قطعه شوية ملح عشان يكون اسهل فالعصر 
> لانه يلينه وفيه ناس يخلونه فالشمس شوي بس انا ما اعرضه للشمس بالمره 
> وبعدين نعصر الكميه اللي فالصحن فطاسه ونخلي فيها المنخل او المشخله عشان البذور وكل ما خلصنا صحن نسوي غيره طبعا لازم يكون وياكم مساعد انا ساعدني ابو الشباب والبنات 
> 
> بس كفيتي ووفييتي يام منصور .... تقريباُ نفس خطواتي في عمل الخل 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha



----------


## ابتسامتي غير

> 



مشكوووووووووووووووره اختي ام شيخه ما قصرتي 

انزين شو تجهزين لموسم الخضره وشو تسوين بالظبط

وكيف اجهز تربة حديقتي من الحينه

وشو ناويه تزرعين

اسمحيلي عالازعاج

----------


## مالها وجود

مبروك عليكم الشهر مزارعات

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم اخواتي الصبايا الصائمات 
مبارك عليكم الشهر والله يعوده علينا وعليكم كل سنه وكل حول ونحن بصحه وسلامه لا فاقد ولا مفقود (دعاء عيايزنا الله يبارك لنا فيهم )




الحمد لله على السلامه روزا يالله بعد رمضان نبا صور تايلند 

ومبارك عليج الشهر اختي همس الازاهير 

وشو ها الخل الغاوي ام منصور ومشكوره على الوصفات كله ولا العيش والسحناه والخل بيكون ابيتايزر يمي 

وحيا الله وجود مبارك عليج الشهر 
واللي تسال عن حدايق السلطان هاي اغلب اشجارها ان دور لكنها جميله جدا وموجوده في جميرا 


رجعت من بوظبي عشقي الازلي لازلت وكما كنت دائما وساظل احبها 
الاحد شراء مير رمضان من كارفور مردف منذ الصباح الباكر 
ماشي زحمة الجمعيه والارفف متروسه حتى اللبن اب وفروج الخزنه موجودين والاسعار ارخص 
من الجمعيه 
رجعت اعيد تنظيم خزائن المطبخ لتستوعب المير الرمضاني ولتكون في متناول يدي بسهوله 
بعدين تذكرون موضوع غرفة الضيوف الارستقراطيه الجميله الكيوت 
لا ضيوف ولا شيات محد الحين يبات عند حد 
جان اقلبها فوق تحت شليت السرير وخليته في الجزء الصغير وحولت الغرفه العوده الى 
صاله مغلقه لجلستنا بعد الفطور ونالت استحسان ورضا الجميع

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم

شخبار وردات التجمع

متولهة عليكم وااااااايد

طمنوني عليكم عساكم بخير*

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن خواتي المزارعات اشحالكن حبيت اسلم عليكن واشوف اخباركن وسلامي للجميع 
ورمضان كريم

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

شحالكن يا وردات التجمع وشحال رمضان وياكن

سامحوني عالتقصير وقلة التواصل

طلبت من حميتي تدخل وترد عليكن عشان ما تحسون بانقطاعي...الحلوة دشت باسمها

 :Smile: 

عموما انا متابعة عن بعد ولنا رجعة مشرفة مع بداية الموسم الزراعي إن شا الله

----------


## um sheikha

السلاااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن مزارعاتي ربكن بخير 
هااااااااا شو الهبه ويا ارمضان 
الحمدلله مع انه شهر 8 بس لله الحمد والشكر محد اشتكى من الصوم والحر 
هاذي رحمه من رب العالمين هو ايسر الامور 

انا اذكر ارمضان في شهر 8 كنت صغيره واتريا بصحنيه عدال يدتيه الله يطول بعمرها تحطلي هريس يوم توزيع الهريس على فريجنا في العين وكلهم اهليه .. لول هلنا يقيضون في العين هذا وانا ياهل بس من كبرت قمنا انقيض في ليوا صوب هل ابويه .

ايام ذكرياتها جميله يوم تمر على الخاطر 

شو ذكرياتكن عن ارمضان يوم انتن صغار

----------


## um sheikha

> مشكوووووووووووووووره اختي ام شيخه ما قصرتي 
> هلا يم ابتسامه غير ما تعرفنا عليج ام منوه 
> انزين شو تجهزين لموسم الخضره وشو تسوين بالظبط
> موسم الخضره السنه الي فاتت كان اول موسم اليه وتغربلة من الطيور والدياي 
> فالسنه بغطي المنطقه الي بزرعها بليخ بو فتح صغيره علشان الطيور ما تدخل عليه وبسكر الجوانب عن الدياي وبنتي تركيه 
> وكيف اجهز تربة حديقتي من الحينه
> فديتج بالنسبه لج لازم تحطين تربه تناسب الزراعه الي انا حاطتنها تربة العين الحمرا 
> وعقب مددت البيبات لاني استعمل القطرات للزراعه 
> وعقب تسمدين الارض بالسماد العضوي المعالج حرارياً لانه ما يطلع حشايش ونظيف ومعقم 
> ...





> مبروك عليكم الشهر مزارعات
> حي الله ام شهد مبروك عليج الشهر الغاليه 
> شو الهبه في ارمضان





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اشحالكم اخواتي الصبايا الصائمات 
> مبارك عليكم الشهر والله يعوده علينا وعليكم كل سنه وكل حول ونحن بصحه وسلامه لا فاقد ولا مفقود (دعاء عيايزنا الله يبارك لنا فيهم )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله على السلامه روزا يالله بعد رمضان نبا صور تايلند 
> 
> ...





> *السلام عليكم
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه بوردتنا البيضا 
> شخبار وردات التجمع
> كلنا بخير وسهاله ويسرج حالنا 
> متولهة عليكم وااااااايد
> واحنا الله الشاهد .. هااا خبرينا اعلوم لوحام ربه خفيف ومش متعبنج 
> وشو ارمضان وياج 
> طمنوني عليكم عساكم بخير
> يسرج حالنا انتي طمنينا عليج
> ...





> السلام عليكن خواتي المزارعات اشحالكن حبيت اسلم عليكن واشوف اخباركن وسلامي للجميع 
> ورمضان كريم
> اهلن اهلن يام عبدالله وعليج والسلام والرحمه 
> احنا بخير وسهاله 
> يزاج الله خير اخبارنا طيبه ..شو الهبه ويا ارمضان





> السلام عليكم
>  وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جواهر 
> شحالكن يا وردات التجمع وشحال رمضان وياكن
> احنا بخير وسهاله وارمضان كريم مثل عادته اللهم لك الحمد والشكر اموره طيبه 
> سامحوني عالتقصير وقلة التواصل
>  افااااا عليج يام جواهر ندري بحالج كفايه انج بخير وسهاله وان شاء الله ما تعبتي الله يخفف عليج ياربي ويشفيج 
> طلبت من حميتي تدخل وترد عليكن عشان ما تحسون بانقطاعي...الحلوة دشت باسمها 
> هههههه حليها يزاها الله خير المهم انه كان اسلوبج في الكلام وفهمنا انه المتحدث ام جواهر  
> عموما انا متابعة عن بعد ولنا رجعة مشرفة مع بداية الموسم الزراعي إن شا الله
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وسائر اعمالكم 

اختكن ام شيخه

----------


## xouaexo

حيا الله ام شيخه 
رمضان احلى رمضان في الصيف وانا صغيرونه 
انتقلنا شعبيه يديده بناها ابونا صقر الله يغفر له ويرحمه رحمة واسعه 
الكهرباء ما كانت داشه وعشنا حياه بدائيه جميله جدا جدا 
كنا نسير الدكان نشتري ثلج ولا زالت اشعر بقطرات الماء البارده وهي تنساب على 
وجهي لان القالب اكبر من الطاسه التي احملها على راسي كالقرويات 

وقبل المغرب كنا نمسح شيشة الفنر ونتاكد من نظافتها ومن مستوى الجاز فيها 

وكنت مسؤوله عن الفيمتو واكسر الثلج طاخ بالحجر وشظايا ه تتناثر على وجهي 
واضع اكبر قطعه في جيك الفيمتو واشرب منه قليلا لاتاكد من حلاوته مع انني المفروض 
صائمه (ليش الفيمتو يفطر ) اتساءل بكل براءه فاحصل على صفعه من اخي 

وعاد الينا المسحر ابو طبيله الذي نرافقه لبيوت الجيران القريبون 
واكتشفنا ان ليف الصحون بعد اشعال طرفه يصنع شررا عندما نلوح به ونعود الى المنزل بثقوب 
في ثوب الكلوش اللي يخم الحوش

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*بس حبيت أذكركم بقرب موعد زراعة الفراولة* 
*في نهاية 8 وبداية 9 ويمتد إلى شهر 4 تقريبا* 
**

----------


## هانزادا

ذكريات رمضان لا تنسى 
اذكر اني اروح اتسحب عند يدتي الله يرحمها عشان اشرب عندها الشوربه اللي تسويها باللحم المشوي الميبس بس شو خبال اوني اوصلها من فطورنا اتعلث 
والثلج له ذكريات كنا ساكنين قرب المصنع ما بخبركم وين بتعرفوني 
ونسير انا واخوي ونتريا لين ينزل قالب الثلج من الدريشه ونكسر ونشله للبيت حق امي عشان الماي والفيمتو واللبن اللي قوطيه اصفر تذكرونه ؟؟
انا احس انه رمضان خفيف علينا رغم الحر تصدقون كان النا شغل فابوظبي يوم الاربعاء ويوم خلصنا رحنا صوب سوق المينا ومشترط علي ابو الشباب اني ما اخذ شي ويوم وصلت سالت راعي المشتل عن الروله وخذناها ما نيوز والبارح زرعناها والحمد لله رمضان مثل ما قلت مب متعبنا

----------


## um sheikha

‏​اللهم لا تُنهي العشر الأولى إلا ورحمتڳ
وسعتنا ”.. 

ۆ اغفر لنا في عشرة ثانية ”.. 

ۆ اختم لناشهرڳ الكريم 
بفضل مَنڳ وبشّرنا بـ عتق من النار”..


‏​​​✽̣̣̣̥.̥̥̲̣̣̣̥✽̣̣̣̥ ٱللَّـهــٌمّْے ‏​أاّمْيِــ ̷̴̐ــٌن ✽̣̣̣̥.̥̥̲̣̣̣̥ ‏​​​✽̣̣̣̥

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*أم شيخة 

شخبارج حبيبتي

الوحام معذبني و الحمد لله

بس الدكتورة قبل يومين اتقول لي نبض الجنين وايد ضعيف و حجمه صغير الله يستر بس

زيغتني الصراحة

بس أنا متوكلة على الله سبحانه وتعالى والله يكتب لي اللي فيه الخير

بالنسبة للزراعة الوضع على ما هو عليه اتريا يبرد الجو شويه

بس بغيت اسألج فديتج 

الداماس اللي انتي زارعتنه كنتي اتسمدينه ولا لآ

لأن الداماس اللي زرعته من جم من يوم اشوف لونه مصفر ما اعرف شسالفته

خذيت سماد كيماوي و سماد عضوي معالج حراريا بس بعدني ما حطيته قلت لين ما استشيرج

شوري علي فديتج لأني أبغيه يكبر اليوم قبل باجر عسب يسترني عن الجيران قبل لا أبتدي شغل بالحديقة*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*أحلام الماسة

وااااااااااو الصور اتجنن

أنا من حملت و أنا طايحة طيحة بالفراولة و البرتقال 

و من شفت الصور طرت للمطبخ اتطمن اذا فيه فراولة فالثلاجة هههههههه*

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم اخواتي الصائمات 
ورده بيضا الله يحفظ جنينج ويتم شهور حملج على خير 
وبالنسبه للداماس ما عندي خبره فيه 
لكن اغلبية الاشجار تصفر من الحر وترد تنقض مره ثانيه 
والسماد بكل انواعه حار في الصيف 
وانتظري بقية الاراء من خبيرات الداماس 

شو رايكم انغير جو واتشوفون معاي صور فطور ام خليفه يزاها الله خير 


 


سلطه ما عرفنا سر خلطتها سميتها سلطة البقوليات الحريفه 


 


هريس وهل يخفى القمر 


 


 


 


ورق عنب ام خليفه ميد 

 


 

فته فلسطينيه بالوصفه الاصليه كانت يمي يمي 


 


والحلا قطايف عصافيري ولا احلى 


 


تسلم ايدج يا ام خليفه الغاليه 
النتيجه فتاكه 

وكان هريسا لذيذا 

 


يعيني عليك يا ورق العنب 

 


اين الفته 

 

السلطه بح 


 

اما القطايف العصافيري فانتهى بها المطاف هنا مع استكانة شاي 

 

وسلامتكم

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*بالعافية عليكم 

السفرة كانت تفتح النفس*

----------


## um sheikha

> *أم شيخة 
> هلا الغاليه 
> شخبارج حبيبتي
> بخير ربي يعافيج 
> الوحام معذبني و الحمد لله
> يالله ربي يخفف عليج تعلميني عن لوحام والله اني لين نص الخامس في غيبوبه عافانا الله 
> احتسبي هالوحام اجر عند الله شر لابد منه 
> بس الدكتورة قبل يومين اتقول لي نبض الجنين وايد ضعيف و حجمه صغير الله يستر بس
> الله يسلمه ياربي عندي تركيه كانت اصغر عن عمرها بثلاث اسابيع 
> ...





> حياج الله اختي





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حي الله ام جاسم وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> اشحالكم اخواتي الصائمات 
> وبخير ونعمه شحالج انتي وشحال لعيال حمدان ربه بخير 
> ورده بيضا الله يحفظ جنينج ويتم شهور حملج على خير
> امين ياربي 
> وبالنسبه للداماس ما عندي خبره فيه 
> لكن اغلبية الاشجار تصفر من الحر وترد تنقض مره ثانيه 
> والسماد بكل انواعه حار في الصيف 
> ...

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مشكورة يا أم شيخة 

يزاج الله خير 

عيل أتريا صور الداماس اللي عندج*

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكم اشحالكن يااخواتي الغاليات اشتقتلكن كلكن اتمنا ان الجميع يكونون بخير 
حبينا انسلم ونطمن عليكن

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> السلام عليكم اشحالكن يااخواتي الغاليات اشتقتلكن كلكن اتمنا ان الجميع يكونون بخير 
> حبينا انسلم ونطمن عليكن



*و عليكم السلام الغالية

اشتقنا لج بعد

صار لج فترة مختفية

الله يطمن قلبج*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*السلام عليكم*

*ربي يتقبل صيامكم و صلاتكم وصدقاتكم وأعمالكم الصالحة*

*بجد متولهة على الجميع* 

*ربي يعود علينا التجمع بخير*

*....*

*أم جاسم....تستاهلين الفطور الجميل من صاحبته الجميله*

*...*

*دعواتكم لي قبل اللإفطار بتحقيق إلي في بالي...*

----------


## um sheikha

ما هو نجم سهيل ؟
مراحل نجم سهيل و الأحداث المصاحبه
ما قيل في نجم سهيل

حياكن نتعرف عليه .. بسم الله نبدأ

نجم سهيل 

كمعظم نجوم السماء يختفي عن الأنظار فترة من السنة ثم يعود إلى الظهور فترة أخرى تبدأ في صبيحة الخامس عشر من اغسطس من كل عام ثم يأخذ ظهوره بالتقدم يوما بعد يوم إلى ان يرتقي وسط السماء منتصف الليل في نهاية ديسمبر ثم يظهر بعد غروب الشمس في الأفق الجنوبي الغربي مع نهاية مارس وبعدها يختفي لفترة او يستتر حتى يطلع من جديد قبيل شروق الشمس في 15أغسطس


معلومات فلكيه إضافيه لمن يهمه الأمر 

سهيل نجم لامع من القدر الأول حيث تقسم أقدار النجوم المرئية إلى ستة أقدار أوضحها النجوم من القدر الأول وأخفتها من القدر السادس ويبعد عن الأرض ما يقارب 313 سنة ضوئيه يبعد ست ساعات ونصف عن الخط المرجعي الذي يحوي نقطة الإعتدال الربيعي يتعامد مع دائرة العرض 53 درجة جنوباً ثاني ألمع نجوم السماء بعد الشعري اليمانية وينتمي هذا النجم إلى كوكبة "السفينة" التي تقع في أقصى جنوبي السماء وتتكون من 45 نجماً وتقسم هذه الكوكبة إلى أربعة أقسام هيه الكوثل أي مؤخرة السفينة وبيت الإبره والشراع والقاعدة التي يقع ضمنها هذا النجم ويمكن معرفة "سهيل" على إمتداد المثلث الذي رأسه "يد الجوزاء في مجموعة الصياد" وضلعاه "الشعري اليمانية" و "الشعري الشامية" نجده في بقعه خالية من النجوم الامعة.

مراحل نجم سهيل و الأحداث المصاحبه

تنقسم مراحل نجم سهيل إلى 4 مراحل كل مرحله 13 أو 14 يوم وهيه كما يلي:
1-الطرفة : مدتها 13 يوم ويعتدل الجو فيها بالليل مع بقاء الجو حار في النهار.
2-الجبهه : أول نجوم فصل الخريف ويستمر 13 إلى 14 يوم تقريباً يعتدل الجو بالليل ويصبح لطيفاً ولكن يبقى الجو حار في النهار مع إعتداله قليلاً عن أيام الطرفة وفي هذ النجم يبدأ فيه صرام النخيل وتغرس فيه فسائل النخيل وتشتل الاشجار وتزرع الخضار.
وإذا حل المطر فيه يكون نافع بإذن الله تعالى.
3-الزبرة: 13 يوم حيث يتساوى فيه الليل والنهار ويتلطف الجو في النهار ويبرد في الليل وتسكن فيه الرياح وامطاره اذا هطلت تكون غزيرة باذن الله ويستمر فيه غرس النخيل وزراعة الخضار.
4-الصرفة: أيامه 13 يوم وهو آخر سهيل، سموه الصرفه لأن الحر ينصرف عند دخوله وتزداد البروده في النهر والليل.

أما الأحداث المصاحبه لسهيل فهيه

1-مع ظهور سهيل تأتي رياح قويه تنعش الجو يطلق عليها " هبايب سهيل " بسبب تراجع منخفض الهند الموسمي.
2-يبدأ الغزو النسبي للرطوبه الحاده من بداية أغسطس وتصل إلى ذروتها مع طلوع نجم سهيل وتستمر إلى نصف سبتمبر ويطلق على هذه المرحله "وكعة سهيل" 
3-غالباً ينتظر البحاره هبوب رياح شمالية قوية بعد ظهور نجم سهيل فإذا كان أول وثاني وثالث أيام بعد سهيل الرياح فيه معتدله فإن البحاره ينتظرون رياح الشمال وتكون بعد هذه الأيام مباشرة واما إذا كان اول يوم من سهيل الرياح فيه قويه وتحمل غبار فيأخذون الحذر والحيطه لان معنى ذلك أن رياح الشمال ستضرب قريباً.
4-يبدأ مع ظهور سهيل تقويم الدرور وسياتي ذكره لاحقاً.
-ما قيل في نجم سهيل
- (إذا طلع سهيل برد الليل وخيف السيل وكان للحوار الويل)
لانه يفصل عن أمه وكان العربي إذا أراد ذلك أخذ بأذن الحوار واستقبل به سهيلا يريه إياه ثم يحلف بألا يرضع من أمه بعد يومه ذلك بحجة أن أيام الحر والكلفة قد انتهت وبدأت أيام البرد ولطيف الهواء.
-يطرأ لدى الأحياء الفطرية نوع من التغير في سلوكها المعيشي، ومن ذلك ترك الجوازي للمقيال تحت الأشجار أو استبدال ذلك بالسير والرعي واستعداد بعض الزواحف للبيات الشتوي،

يقول أحد الشعراء يؤكد هذه الظاهرة
هبت هبوب النفانيف
والصيد خلى مقاييله
وسهيل عقب الغباشيف
والبر كثروا نزازيله

ميل البعض إلى الترحال والخروج للبر يقول الشاعر مشعل الحربي
قرب طلوع اسهيل يا هل المكاشيف
والصيف زل وطلعة البر نوماس

كما يصف أحد الشعراء فرحته وفرحة أهل البر والبحر بظهور هذا النجم ويقول 
يا سهيل ما به نجم مثلك يماريك
وسيرتك بين الناس كل ذكرها
تفرح بك العربان لا حل طاريك
وبرجك على برج الثريا وأثرها
أغليك أنا يا نجم وأرقب مساريك
والأرض مثلي ايتغير شجرها
بوقت الشتا والصيف وحنا بحراويك
واحوال كل الناس عندك خبرها


اليوم بأذن الله بنكون ثاني يوم من بدايه در العشر الاولى في حساب الدرور 
وعلى قولة شيابنا بتبتدي تظهر الحراره من الارض 

وهكذا ينطق لسان حالي وحال تجمعنا يانجم سهيل ونقولك مع الشاعر 

يا سهيل ما به نجم مثلك يماريك
وسيرتك بين الناس كل ذكرها
تفرح بك العربان لا حل طاريك
وبرجك على برج الثريا وأثرها
أغليك أنا يا نجم وأرقب مساريك
والأرض مثلي ايتغير شجرها
بوقت الشتا والصيف وحنا بحراويك
واحوال كل الناس عندك خبرها.





> *مشكورة يا أم شيخة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> عيل أتريا صور الداماس اللي عندج*
> هلا ام وليد شحالج وشحال الياهل ربه بخير 
> شو الحال عليه الحين ربه بخير طمنينا عليه ....ان شاء الله من العين من اصور بنزل الصور





> السلام عليكم اشحالكن يااخواتي الغاليات اشتقتلكن كلكن اتمنا ان الجميع يكونون بخير 
> حبينا انسلم ونطمن عليكن
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام عبدالله 
> يسرج حالنا بخير ونعمه اشتاقتلج العافيه ياربي 
> هاااا اعلومج وياارمضان شو مسوين ..





> *السلام عليكم*
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جواهر 
> 
> *ربي يتقبل صيامكم و صلاتكم وصدقاتكم وأعمالكم الصالحة*
> منا ومنج ياربي 
> 
> *بجد متولهة على الجميع* 
> والله اني اتريا دخول الموسم بفارغ الصبر تولهة عليكن كلكن .. حاسه بأحساسج هههههه
> 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم 
شو احوالكم يا مزارعات 
ما احيدكم بخلاء انزين 
حطوا لنا ملة شوربه ولا غنجة هريس ولا صحن ساجو 
وبشارتج خير يا ام شيخه بطلوع سهيل 
باذن الله عقب رمضان بعد ما نزتت طلاب المدارس 
اذا تمت لنا خريدات بنحطهم في مشروع تطوير الحديقه 
ولا كالعاده بنتظر لين شهر عشره 
وفي هذه الاثناء سنقوم بالاعمال التي لاتحتاج سيوله ماديه 
كقلب التربه وتنظيفها وتشذيب الاشجار

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> وعلييييج والسلام والرحمه يام جاسم 
> شو احوالكم يا مزارعات 
> يسرج الحال والاحوال هاديه لانها استراحة محارب على قولت ام جواهر 
> ما احيدكم بخلاء انزين 
> هههههههه
> حطوا لنا ملة شوربه ولا غنجة هريس ولا صحن ساجو
> ههههه ضحكتيني .. عاد قولي فاااالج طيب  
> وبشارتج خير يا ام شيخه بطلوع سهيل 
> ...




ام وليد 
ان شاء الله بحط لج صورة الفيتامين وكل شي عنه وكيفية طريقتي في استخدامه .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*حيا الله المزارعات* 
*أم شيخة سلمت إيدج عالمعلومات الوافية والكافية*
*يعني نحن في مرحلة الجبهة* 
*وما قصرتي عالدعوات الحلوة* 
*أم جاسم..ما طلبتي* 
*هالجدر كله لج* 
*حاضرين للطيبين*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مشكووورة ام شيخة الغالية 

و اتريا الاسم والصورة 

اقول عندي خبر لكن

الله ما كتب لي نصيب فالحمال

الله يعوضني خير

مات الجنين وانا بالشهر الثالث

الحمد لله على كل حال 

قدر الله و ما شاء فعل

بيسوون لي عملية تنظيف بالمستشفى 

بترقد يوم الأربعاء و العملية الخميس الصبح

ادعو لي ان الله يقومني بالسلامة و يعوضني خير يا رب*

----------


## xouaexo

> *حيا الله المزارعات* 
> *أم جاسم..ما طلبتي* 
> *هالجدر كله لج* 
> *حاضرين للطيبين*




جدر صالونه في التنور 
تسلمين يا احلام 
بس لو اتذكريني انتوا وين ساكنين في عيمان 
ولا اقول ها الجدر اكيد من خيرات راك الا اذا حاطين التنور في البلكونه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *مشكووورة ام شيخة الغالية*





> *و اتريا الاسم والصورة* 
> 
> *اقول عندي خبر لكن* 
> *الله ما كتب لي نصيب فالحمال* 
> *الله يعوضني خير* 
> *مات الجنين وانا بالشهر الثالث* 
> *الحمد لله على كل حال*  
> *قدر الله و ما شاء فعل* 
> *بيسوون لي عملية تنظيف بالمستشفى*  
> ...


 

*الحمد لله سلامتج الغالية وربي يعوضج خير ويصبرج*
*وادعي دايما اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها*
*لا تتعبين نفسج وايد وترهقينها وإن شا الله تقومين بالسلامة* 





> جدر صالونه في التنور 
> 
> تسلمين يا احلام 
> بس لو اتذكريني انتوا وين ساكنين في عيمان  
> ولا اقول ها الجدر اكيد من خيرات راك الا اذا حاطين التنور في البلكونه


 
ربي يسلمج يا ام جاسم
بلكونة عاد مرة وحدة..تبين المطافي ايوني  
بخبرج السالفة
اابونا ساير العمرة عشان الاواخر وانا ييت عند هلي
وهذا في بيتهم ساكنين في الظيت ...وانا المتعهد الرسمي للتنور المتحرك بعد ما كان ثابت  :12 (11): 
تعرفين انا ما احب الصالونة الا بعد ما تفور في التنور او عالفحكم
وبالنسبة لسكني لا تضحكين علي انا ما اعرف منطقتنا  :Smile:  مثل الغريبة فيها بس نحن حذالنا غرفة التجارة وديوان حاكم عيمان قريب من الكورنيش
حياج اقربي عندي  :Smile:

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن اشحالكن ,,,,,,,,,
ورده بيضاء الله يعوض عليج والحمدلله ع سلامج وتقومين بالسلامه والله كريم 
ام شيخه ماقصرتي الغاليه ع المعلومات المفيده يعطيج العافيه 
ام جاسم فالج طيب 
ام جواهر ياسلام عليج وع الصالونه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكن اشحالكن ,,,,,,,,,
> ورده بيضاء الله يعوض عليج والحمدلله ع سلامج وتقومين بالسلامه والله كريم 
> ام شيخه ماقصرتي الغاليه ع المعلومات المفيده يعطيج العافيه 
> ام جاسم فالج طيب 
> ام جواهر ياسلام عليج وع الصالونه


*مرحبا الساع*

*هلا الغالية...شحالج انتي*
*كيف رمضان وياج وشحال اليهال والأهل*
*طمنيني عنكم*
*والله تولهت عليكن*
* يالله كل وحدة تحضر مفاجاة للموسم الجديد*

----------


## هانزادا

ورده بيضا الله يعوضج عوض خير ان شاء الله وتقومين بالسلامه 
انا مجربه هالحاله قبل 3 شهور تقريبا 
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## um sheikha

> *حيا الله المزارعات* 
> *أم شيخة سلمت إيدج عالمعلومات الوافية والكافية*
> *يعني نحن في مرحلة الجبهة* 
> *وما قصرتي عالدعوات الحلوة* 
> *أم جاسم..ما طلبتي* 
> *هالجدر كله لج* 
> *حاضرين للطيبين* 
> 
> 
> ...





> *مشكووورة ام شيخة الغالية 
> 
> و اتريا الاسم والصورة 
> 
> اقول عندي خبر لكن
> 
> الله ما كتب لي نصيب فالحمال
> 
> الله يعوضني خير
> ...





> السلام عليكن اشحالكن ,,,,,,,,,
> ورده بيضاء الله يعوض عليج والحمدلله ع سلامج وتقومين بالسلامه والله كريم 
> ام شيخه ماقصرتي الغاليه ع المعلومات المفيده يعطيج العافيه 
> ام جاسم فالج طيب 
> ام جواهر ياسلام عليج وع الصالونه
> وعليج السلام والرحمه حي الله بام عبدالله 
> وشحالج وشحال لعيال والاهل ربكم ابخير .. وشحال الزراعه ربها بخير 
> العفو فديتج من فرحتيه اسابر الوقت اتريا يدخل شهر 9 بفارغ الصبر ومنيه ما ودي ارمضان يخلص 
> ووقته هالسنه مناسب مفتكين عيالنا من المدرسه في ارمضان 
> ...





> *مرحبا الساع*
> 
> *هلا الغالية...شحالج انتي*
> *كيف رمضان وياج وشحال اليهال والأهل*
> *طمنيني عنكم*
> *والله تولهت عليكن*
> * يالله كل وحدة تحضر مفاجاة للموسم الجديد*والله يام جواهر انا محتاسه حوسه 
> بليت عمري بصيانة بيت ليوا وبناء ملحق وتجديد البيت كامل من داخل من ارضيات واثاث .. بغيتها طرب ..دخلت في دوامه الله لا يراويج والمقاول ما يعرف كوعه من بوعه لأنا ولا بو شيخه نفهمله ولا تيج السالفه عطيناه يرمس واحد يعرف لرمسته شل الموبايل عن اذنه ويقولنا هذا شو يقول ما افهمله .. الله يستر والله اني حاطه ايدي على قلبي وخاطري اشتغل في الحديقه بس بعق الشغله على الطباخ وبومريم يجهزونها .. احسني خلاص انضغطت وتركيه عاد تتفنن في تعذيبي غير انه تهديني بلعبها وحركاتها وضحكاتها الكلوبه 
> الله المستعان بس الحين فترة العشر ما بسوي شي جاني اتريا هالايام هبابي صلاة وقيام الله يرحمنا برحمته .





> ورده بيضا الله يعوضج عوض خير ان شاء الله وتقومين بالسلامه 
> انا مجربه هالحاله قبل 3 شهور تقريبا 
> الحمدلله على كل حال
> حي الله ام منصور شحالج الغاليه وشحال لعيال ربكم بخير 
> والله توني اقول لام وليد 
> الله يعوض عليكن ياربي ورزقكن الذريه الصالحه الي تسر خاطركن




يزاكن الله خير تونست وقصرت الدوب وياكن تصبحن على خير 
والله يجمعنا على خير ياربي زايدين هب ناقصين .. ويبعد الشر عنكن وعن اعيالكن ياربي ويرزقكن بالذريه الصالحه يام حمني وام منصور وام وليد 
ويرزقج الشفا عاجل غير اجل يام جواهر 

قولن امين .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ورده بيضا الله يعوضج عوض خير ان شاء الله وتقومين بالسلامه 
> انا مجربه هالحاله قبل 3 شهور تقريبا 
> الحمدلله على كل حال


 
*حياالله أم منصور وين هالغيبة.؟*

*ربي يعافيج ويعطيج الصحة والقوة ويعوضج خير يا رب*

----------


## um sheikha

اجواء رمضانيه من منزلنا حياكم الله 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=961600

موضوع لام جاسم .

----------


## um sheikha

اغرف من البحر قبل أن يجف.. فسويعات  :13 (2):  رمضان قوافل راحلة،، ونحن فيها بين مدرك وفائت..
​‏​‏​‏​‏​هآهو ضيفنآ يلملم طقوسه ليودعنآ  :12 (33): 
سنفتقد زحآم الشوآرع 
سنفتقد إمتزآج أصوآت الأئمه بمشآعر روحآنيه تحف الطرقآت 
سنفقد تلك الحمره التي تعتلي شفاه الأطفال بسبب نكهه من نكهآت رمضآن
وكذلك الطفله التي تصر ان تذهب مع وآلدتهآ للصلآة 
ستتبدل أشيـآء كثيره 
وستعود حيـآتنآ لروتينهآ الممل 
فلـنغتنم البآقي منه يومآ يومآ 
قد نكون من عتقائه بسبب تلك الأيآم القلائل البآقيه 
قد ندرك ليلة القدر الليلة المبآركه ولآتسآلوني عن عظمهآ 
رمضآن :55 (6):  يَا كل الخير 
سنفتقدك
سنفتقد كل الطمآئنيه التي كسيتهآ العآلم 
حتى التمرة عند الفطور ورشفة المآء وقت السحور لهآ نكهه اخرى في رمضآن
مهلآ يَأ رمضآن :55 (6):  مهلآ 
لمآذآ هذه العجله فقلوبنآ فآضت بالحزن لرحيلك  :12 (46):  
ربيّ :12 (63):  أتمم عليّ وعلى أحبتي بقية شهرك بعتق ومغفره وسعة جنآن 
وأمدد بِ أعمآرنآ لِ لقآئه سنينآ أُخرى  :Smile: 

اللهم :12 (73):  :Amen:

----------


## xouaexo

> اجواء رمضانيه من منزلنا حياكم الله 
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=961600
> 
> موضوع لام جاسم .



حبيبتي ام شيخه 
كنت ابا ادلع عليج واخبرج انني ما بحط الرابط لانج دوم معودتني اتحطيه باناملك الذهبيه 
وكنت كما انت دائما عند حسن ظني بك 
جوزيت الجنه وغفر الله لنا جميعا ما تقدم من ذنبنا وما تاخر 
وجعلنا الله من عتقاء الشهر الفضيل

----------


## um sheikha

‏قانون البراميل 
كيف تحتفظ بطاقاتك الايمانية ؟ 



إحسبها صح مع الدكتور أمجد قورشة .. 
رووووعه لا يطوفكن .. تابعن الجزء كامل وادعلي .





> حبيبتي ام شيخه 
> كنت ابا ادلع عليج واخبرج انني ما بحط الرابط لانج دوم معودتني اتحطيه باناملك الذهبيه 
> وكنت كما انت دائما عند حسن ظني بك 
> جوزيت الجنه وغفر الله لنا جميعا ما تقدم من ذنبنا وما تاخر 
> وجعلنا الله من عتقاء الشهر الفضيل
> هلا ام جاسم 
> يزاج الله خير على هالدعوه الطيبه 
> وحاضرين للطيبين .. انتي تامرين امر .

----------


## سلرا

خواتى الغاليات كيف حالكم كلن بحاله وعساكم من الفايزين المغفور لهم باذن الله 

حبيبات قلبي بغيت انبهكم وانبه نفسي عن اخطاء شائعه في كلامنا نحن المواطنات منها خواتى يوم نسلم ونقول شحالكم ربكم بخير هذي لاتصح في حق الذات الالاهيه وكاننا نسال هل ربنا بخير او لا تبارك ربنا في علاه 

هيه عاده تداولت من قديم الزمان وورثناها من اهلنا مع انها غلط ووجب التنبيه لها جزاكم الله خير 


ومبروك عليكم العيد مقدما

----------


## xouaexo

> خواتى الغاليات كيف حالكم كلن بحاله وعساكم من الفايزين المغفور لهم باذن الله 
> 
> حبيبات قلبي بغيت انبهكم وانبه نفسي عن اخطاء شائعه في كلامنا نحن المواطنات منها خواتى يوم نسلم ونقول شحالكم ربكم بخير هذي لاتصح في حق الذات الالاهيه وكاننا نسال هل ربنا بخير او لا تبارك ربنا في علاه 
> 
> هيه عاده تداولت من قديم الزمان وورثناها من اهلنا مع انها غلط ووجب التنبيه لها جزاكم الله خير 
> 
> 
> ومبروك عليكم العيد مقدما



هلا وغلا بساره العزيزه 
امين يا رب 
وبالنسبه للرمسه هاي رمسة بني ياس 
نحن الشحوح ما نقول غير كيف حولش اهون بخير الحمدلله 
وعيدج مبارك ما يخصني انا ابا عيديه واتصال ما احب المسج المعلب

----------


## um sheikha

> خواتى الغاليات كيف حالكم كلن بحاله وعساكم من الفايزين المغفور لهم باذن الله 
> 
> حبيبات قلبي بغيت انبهكم وانبه نفسي عن اخطاء شائعه في كلامنا نحن المواطنات منها خواتى يوم نسلم ونقول شحالكم ربكم بخير هذي لاتصح في حق الذات الالاهيه وكاننا نسال هل ربنا بخير او لا تبارك ربنا في علاه 
> 
> هيه عاده تداولت من قديم الزمان وورثناها من اهلنا مع انها غلط ووجب التنبيه لها جزاكم الله خير 
> 
> 
> ومبروك عليكم العيد مقدما
> حي الله ام عفرا 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

اليوم اخر جمعه في رمضان وتصادف ليلة 27 وفيها ساعة اجابه قبل المغرب بإذن الله 
اجتهدوا فيها اليوم كل ثانيه فيها من ذهب  (( صلاة .. قران .. استغفار .. دعاء .. اذكار .. صدقه )) 
الله يجعلنا من المقبولين ومن العتقاء من النار يا ارحم الراحمين  قال الله تعالى ( فذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين )


اليوم نزلت الحديقه وصورت بعض الصور لوردتنا البيضاء 
الحمدالله على سلامتج جان سويتي العمليه تراني اسابرج 

اهنيه الدماس في شهر 11- 2010 يعني مكمل 5 شهور من زرعته 
صوره من ينب المشتل الخضروات 



صوره من الامام 



اهنيه الداماس عمره سنه وشهر 8 - 2011 من زرعناه .... وتركيه فاجه عن الدياي
صوره من الامام 



اهنيه تقريبا الداماس كله الي زارعتنه زاويتين من الحوش 
اهنيه صوره من زاوية مشتل الخضروات 


اهنيه في ملاحظه لاحظناها ان الداماس قرب عشت الدياي على اليمين تبارك الرحمن كبير ومخضر شكله مستفيد من ذرق الدياي في البقعه 
والداماس الي على اليسار اقل منه ومصفر شويه .. 



ملاحظه مهمه 
الداماس غطى عني البيتين الي كانو مطلين عليه بنسبة 75 % خلال سنه وشهر 
واتوقع انه يغطي عليه خلال 6 شهور يايه بنسبة 100 % ان شاء الله تعالى وبتلاحظين ان الداماس السعودي حجمه معقول جدن 
عن الداماس المحلي الي عافاج الله عنه عملاق ويطلع ريحه هب زينه 

الاعنبه يااحلام شوفينا كبرنا 



ههههه صوره جماعيه للشير الي تحت المظله .. ومروحة الرذاذ الرهيبه في الصيف 



الياسمينه قبل 5 -2011



بعد تبارك الرحمن كبرت 8 -2011



وهاذي صورة الجهنمي ومثل ما تشوفونه بخير وسهاله من الشمس 



تم بحمد الله 


هاذي الصور الي بغيتيهن ياوردتنا البيضاء .. والله يقومج بالسلامه ياربي 
وان شاء الله من افضى بنزلج صور الفيتامين الي استخدمه لاشجار الزينه والورود 
السموحه منج على التأخير .

----------


## xouaexo

مشكوره على التذكير يا ام شيخه 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله على الحديقه 
ويجعل ربي ايامج خضرا 
عيبتني مروحة الزذاذ دومج رحوميه يا ام شيخه 
سبحان الله حتى انا الرمانه منتعشه وخضراء 
لان البط ساكنين تحتها اتحيدين الثلاتعشر بطيطه 
سلموا منهم خمس وكل المحاولات الثانيه 
تبوء بالفشل لان قطوه متسلطه على البيض 
تاكله اول باول

----------


## um sheikha

تقريرآكبر ثمرة مانجو في العالم الامارات في راس الخيمه بالتحديد 



هالله هالله فينا يام جواهر .. ابا منها حبه بس ههههههه .




> مشكوره على التذكير يا ام شيخه 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله على الحديقه 
> ويجعل ربي ايامج خضرا 
> عيبتني مروحة الزذاذ دومج رحوميه يا ام شيخه 
> سبحان الله حتى انا الرمانه منتعشه وخضراء 
> لان البط ساكنين تحتها اتحيدين الثلاتعشر بطيطه 
> سلموا منهم خمس وكل المحاولات الثانيه 
> تبوء بالفشل لان قطوه متسلطه على البيض 
> تاكله اول باول
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

بَـΩـْد أيام ... *...* 
ستنطفى المصابيح .. 
وتنقطع التراويح .. 
ونرجع الى الروتين.. 
ونفارق شهر العبادة :
ويذهب أهل الاجتهاد باجر اجتهادهم في رمضان 
بَـΩـْد أيام سنفتقد هذا المنظر .. 
ياشهر رمضان ترفق .. 
دموع المحبين تُدفق .. 
قلوبهم من ألم الفراق تشقق

أسأل الله ان يختم لنا شهرنا هذا بذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور وعمل متقبل مبرور وان يجعلنا ووالدينا وأهلينا وأحبتنا من عتقائه من النار

----------


## um sheikha

ليالي رومانسيه واجواء شاعريه من ابتكاري

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963755

موضوع لام جاسم ولقيته بالصدفه مثل الي قبله :12 (52): 



حياكن كل وحده تاخذ حبه ومن سبق لبق .. ياويلي مارمت اكله الله اضروسي مقيده 
 :12 (35):

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*يزاج الله خير الغالية أم شيخة على الصور

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان مجهودج معطي ثماره فحديقتج

فتحتي نفسي 

عقبال حديقتي و داماساتي يا رب

و مشكورة مرة ثانية حبيبتي والله يكتب لج و لنا الجنه و حدايقها و جنانها يا رب

و أطمنج غناتي الحمد لله أمس ظهرت من المستشفى 

دخلت يوم الأربعاء و سويت العملية يوم الخميس و أمس السبت ظهرت

الحمد لله على كل حال

و ادعو لي ان الله يعوضني يا رب*

----------


## um sheikha

> *يزاج الله خير الغالية أم شيخة على الصور
> هلا عزيزتي العفو ما طلبتي 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان مجهودج معطي ثماره فحديقتج
> فتحتي نفسي 
> عقبال حديقتي و داماساتي يا رب
> ان شاء الله ترا كله شوي شوي ولا تنسين بيتج بتزرعين كل شي فيه انا ما اروم ازرع الا شي محدوده
> والصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر والله ما هقيت الداماس يكبر عندي من جدام البيت ومن وراء 
> كان بيتي مكشوف بشكل مقزز مااحس انه لي خصوصيه في بيتي الحين اللهم لك الحمد والشكر سكرن عليه واسترني 
> و مشكورة مرة ثانية حبيبتي والله يكتب لج و لنا الجنه و حدايقها و جنانها يا رب
> ...

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواتي صويحباتي كل عام وانتم بالف خير تقبل الله منا ومنكم وعيدكم مبارك



الله واكبر الله واكبر الله واكبر ولله الحمد

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم تقبل منا صيام رمضان ..و أعتق رقابنا من النيران .. و أدخلنا الجنة من باب الريان ..و بلغنا أعلى درجات الجنان 



امباركن عيدكن تجمع حديقتي الحاضر والغايب الي يدخل ولي كان يدخل 
وعساكم من العايدين ياربي 

هاذي عيديتكن ولي بتأخر مالها شي ههههه



همس الازاهير 
امباركن عيدج الغاليه وعساج من العايدين ياربي

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*امباركن عيدكن لكل وردة من وردات التجمع 

وعساكن من العايدين ياربي*

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا بالعيد واطيابه مرحبا ياحي عربانه 
كل عام والجميع بخير وعساكن من عواده انشاءالله 
اشحالكن ياحلوات التجمع وشوه اخباركن

----------


## أحلام الماسة

:13 (37):  :13 (37):  :13 (37): 

السلام عليكم

أعرف إني تأخرت شوي
بس أقولكم كل عام وانتوا بخير جميعا وربي يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا احلام وعليكم السلام اشحالج الغاليه

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياحي اللــــــــــــهـ بتجمع حديقتـــــــــــــــي 

ما شاء الله منورات التجمع 
ام وليد 
ام عبدالله 
ام جواهر 

عساكن من عوادة العيد ياربي .. شحالكن وشحال لعيال عساهم بخير 

على طاري لعيال في العيد سويتلهم اظرف العيد بس الله لا يراويكن خطر على الامهات 
يخنقني سوو ازعاج بسبب العيديه 
حطيت مع العيديه نفاخات 



وقاموا اليهال ينفخون النفاخات ويطلعون منها صوت وسببوا ازعاج في بيت يديته الله يطولنا في عمرها لا له اول من تالي وتوجهت اصابع الاتهام اليه.

----------


## متزن روزه

هلا ام شيخه الحمدلله نحنا بخير والعيال يسرج حالهم الغاليه انتي اشحالج واشحال البنات وماشاءالله شوه ها الحركات الحلوه فنانه ياام شيخه 
ونحنا وين عيديتنا خليتيلنا ولا خلصن ( اسولف هههههههههه)

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> تقرر اصدار أوسمه لمزارعات تجمع حديقتي 
> تشجيعاً لجهودهن الطيبه في الزراعه والأعتناء بالحديقه المنزليه
> وان شاء الله في تقدم مستمر .


 
*بما إنا دخلنا في شهر 9 وهو الشهر المناسب للزراعة في بلادنا الحبيبة*
*فيالله شدوا الهمة خواتي الحبيبات*
*خصوصا في زراعة الخضراوات*
*و حبيت أنشطكن واشجعكن على المشاركات الفعالة*
*لنيل الأوسمة إلي انشغلنا عنها فترة*
*وطبعا الحكم فيها هي أم شيخة الغالية*
****

*أم شيخة*
*يا عسل*
*حلوة عيديتج..وربي يرزقج الخير دوم*
**

----------


## um sheikha

ياحي الله بأم عبدالله 
افاااااااا عليج الاظرف كلها حقكم ما عندنا اغلى منكم يام عبدالله 
شونسوي تراكم بعيد عن العين بس الله الشاهد انكم في القلب 

احلام 
حي الله بام جواهر يزاج الله خير على التذكير 
برتاح هالكم يوم من تعب ارمضان والعيد وهالاسبوع بعد يايني دوام شيخه 
الي بروم عليه بسويه من تقليم الجهنمي وبااااامر على الطباخ يجهزلي الارض 
والاسبوع الياي ان الله جعلنا من الحيين ان شاء الله ببتدي في تجهيز المشتل لزراعة بذور الخضروات 

بالنسبه للاوسمه يام جواهر فرقتهن كانن في برواز واحد 

وسااااااااااااااااامحيني انا عليه التجمع بكبره من ترتيب وتعديل وتنبيه العضوات اذا صار خطأ لاسمح الله ..... وغير تركيه يااحلااااام يانه على الرضاعه هبابي هالشغلتين 

شوفيلج حد من العضوات واشركيهن معاج في الحكم واختيار العضوه المتميزه او النشيطه

----------


## xouaexo

همس الازاهير 
ام شيخه 
احلام 
ورده بيضا 
روزا 
وكل عضوات التجمع الحاضرات والغايبات 
مبارك عيدكم ويعل ايامكم هنا ومسرات 
كل وحده اتقول كم يمعت عيديه 
واللي عيديتها اكثر اتجسم على الغلابه شراتي اللي محد عيدهم 
احلام ودري عنج ها الاوسمه البايته خلص الموسم الجديم ولا جسمتوهم 
انتظروا التجمع السادس وكل وحده اتشارك بمشاركه حلوه ارقعوها بوسام 
حار بحار ولا شو رايكم يا صبايا 
يالله ردوا معاي 
التجمع يريد تغيير الوسام 
التجمع يريده حار بحار 
وعلى هواج انتي والغلا ام شيخه

----------


## um sheikha

> همس الازاهير 
> ام شيخه 
> احلام 
> ورده بيضا 
> روزا 
> وكل عضوات التجمع الحاضرات والغايبات 
> مبارك عيدكم ويعل ايامكم هنا ومسرات 
> كل وحده اتقول كم يمعت عيديه 
> واللي عيديتها اكثر اتجسم على الغلابه شراتي اللي محد عيدهم 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

تجمع حديقتي

حياكن الله خواتي العزيزات من هالصفحه وهي تعتبر الصفحه الـ15 بنبتدي معاكن
الموسم اليديد لزراعة الخضروات ونباتات الزينه للحديقه لعام 2011 - 2012
الى ان يتم افتتاح تجمعنا السادس بأذن الله 






كل وحده تطرح ترتيباتها للموسم اليديد 
اتمنى تفاعلكن ان شاء الله

(✿◠‿◠)

----------


## هانزادا

كل عام وانتم بخير 
وعيدكم مبارك
سامحوني اتاخرت وايد 
حمدالله عالسلامه ورده بيضا الله يعوضج ان شاء الله

----------


## لمعة خرز

فديتكم والله لكم وحشه كلكم اعرف ودكم ت1بحوني انقطعت عنكم والله اعرف اني مقصره وايد اختفيت بس ان شاء الله ناويه ابدأ من يديد تعرفون موضوعي في شقه وصعب علي اني ازرع بس ان شاء الله ناوية

----------


## um sheikha

> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> وعيدكم مبارك
> سامحوني اتاخرت وايد 
> حمدالله عالسلامه ورده بيضا الله يعوضج ان شاء الله
> حي الله ام منصور عساج من عواده ياربي
> حياج الله هاااا اعلومج وشو الترتيبات للموسم اليديد

----------


## um sheikha

> فديتكم والله لكم وحشه كلكم اعرف ودكم ت1بحوني انقطعت عنكم والله اعرف اني مقصره وايد اختفيت بس ان شاء الله ناويه ابدأ من يديد تعرفون موضوعي في شقه وصعب علي اني ازرع بس ان شاء الله ناوية



من فرحتيه صبري شوي بنقع شلق هههههه



مرحبا الساع يالوميعه مرحبا مليون
اثلجتي صدورنا بهالزياره .. نور التجمع بهالطله الجميله .. وطاااااااااااح الحطب 
عقبال الحبايب كلهم

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الموجودين 
ام شيخه منوره 
هانزادا وانتي من العايدين والسالمين 
مرحبا لميعه نورتي التجمع وحياج الله

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير ع الموجودين 
> ام شيخه منوره 
> هانزادا وانتي من العايدين والسالمين 
> مرحبا لميعه نورتي التجمع وحياج الله
> مساء الورد يام عبدالله 
> النور نورج الغاليه اعلومج شو ترتيبات الموسم اليديد

----------


## نفرتيتي*

السلام عليكم 
اشحالكم حبيباتي و أم شيخه شو علومج إن شاء الله بخير طرشت لج رساله بس ما ادري و صلتج ولا لا 
و شخبار زراعتكم وين وصلتوا

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> هلا فديتج وعليج السلام والرحمه مرحبا الساع نور التجمع 
> اشحالكم حبيباتي و أم شيخه شو علومج إن شاء الله بخير طرشت لج رساله بس ما ادري و صلتج ولا لا 
> احنا بخير ونعمه ويسرج الحال 
> بالنسبه للرساله وصلت الغاليه بس اظني الدمار الشامل تركيه فتحتها وانا ما دخلت صندوق الرسايل 
> الا يوم شفت ردج اهنيه جيكت لقيت رسالتج 
> عساج من عواده العيد ياربي ياويلي والله اني تلومت يوم شفت الرساله تركيه هب مخليه فيه عقل 
> سامحيني فديتج 
> و شخبار زراعتكم وين وصلتوا 
> توه بادي الموسم الزراعي للخضروات هاااا جان عندج بقعه يله شدي حيلج معانا بتكون الساعه لمباركه انضمامج لتجمع حديقتي >.<

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الخير مزارعاتي العزيزات

شحالكن عساكن بخير ونعمه 

اعلومي لهذا الصباح المشرق الجميل 
البارحه غزيت على حديقتي الصغيره وقمت اقص وارتب الجهنمي وقلتله نعيماً 
جيكت على باقي الزرع وشليت اليابس وشليت النباتات المتطفله الي على زراعتي 
بس عرقت عرق الله لا يراويكن ينه ثيابي بدت تصلق فااانسحبت على صوت اذان المغرب 
وبكره ان الله احيانا ببتدي اكمل الباقي .. الله يعني باجربعد اول يوم دوام عند شيخه ولازم انا والاخت تركيه نسرح من الصبح وياها
الله المستعان 
نسيت اخبركن اليوم بسمد المشتل وبخليه اسبوع تماشيا مع خطوات ام عفرا في زراعة الحديقه المنزليه لزراعة الخضروات في موضوعها 


هاي اعلومي لهذا الصباح .. يله اعلومكن 
هب تخلني اقرقع في التجمع بروحي 


اروى الهاشميه 
حاولت ابعثلج رساله خاصه لاكن صندوق الرسائل عندج ممتلى عزيزتي

----------


## الهدى1

ماشاااء الله على هالتجمع الغااااااااااااااوي


شحااالج ام شوااااخ عسااج بخبر وشحال شيخة وتركية فيدتهم ^___^ 

انا يعني خلال شهرين أن شاااء الله بنتحول ومن الحين نرتب الحديقة 

فبغيت اسالكم الأشجار يعني الليمون واللوز والهمبا والنبج لهم مواسم معينة نزرعهم فيه وإلا عادي 

وبعد العشب الأخضر سمعت انه افضل موسم له ينزرع الشتا شو رايكم هل هالمعلومة صحيحة 

وبعد عن السماد 
ريلي دافن الأرض رمل وفوقها سماد وبعدين رمل وسماد ورمل فهل التسميد يكون بس جيه 

هو يقول احسن للزراعة ^___^

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*


مرحبا مزارعاتنا الحلوات

*
غدير تسلم عليكم وقريبا بتشارك ويانا..كانت في الأردن

***
*
متزن روزه وهانزاد ولمعة خرز وأم جاسم

وين عضواتنا الحلوات
وحيا الله كل من زار تجمعنا

***

أم شيخة ربي يعطيج العافية يا بركة التجمع
تمنيت لو كنت وياج أساعدج في الترتيب

***

اليوم في الإذاعة سمعت عن إقامة ورشة عمل للزراعة المنزلية برعاية المجلس الأعلى في الشارقة
والي يسكنون الشارجة وبيشاركون بيعطونهم أسمدة وبذور........الخ

كان ودي أشارك
للاستفسار هذا رقمهم

80080000

يالله شدوا الهمة*

----------


## um sheikha

> ماشاااء الله على هالتجمع الغااااااااااااااوي
> اعيونج الحلوه يا الهدى حياج الله حي الله بيارتنا تراني متابعه لتجمعكم 
> مالنا بد منكم ياختيه 
> انتم السابقون في البناء ونحن الاحقون ان شاء الله 
> شحااالج ام شوااااخ عسااج بخبر وشحال شيخة وتركية فيدتهم ^___^ 
> هلا الغاليه احنا بخير ونعمه سؤلت عليج العافيه ياربي 
> انا يعني خلال شهرين أن شاااء الله بنتحول ومن الحين نرتب الحديقة 
> زين ما سويتي 
> فبغيت اسالكم الأشجار يعني الليمون واللوز والهمبا والنبج لهم مواسم معينة نزرعهم فيه وإلا عادي 
> ...






> *
> 
> 
> مرحبا مزارعاتنا الحلوات
> حي الله بالي عندها نظر عجبتني الحلوات 
> *
> غدير تسلم عليكم وقريبا بتشارك ويانا..كانت في الأردن
> الله يسلمج ويسلمها ياربي من الشر الحمدلله على سلامتها نورت لبلاد ياغدير 
> تركيه تولهت على تلا ولين 
> ...

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن الله بالخير 

مباركن عيدكن ولو انها متأخره شويااااااااااات فالسموحه 

كنت يايبه لكن سلة شيكو قاطفتنها روحي بس للاسف ما طاعت الصورة تتحمل 

برد اجرب مره ثانيه 

ام شيخه زين العرق يطلع السموم من الجسم هههه ربي يعطيج العافيه عزيزتي

وربي يعطيكن العافيه كلكن بدون تحديد

ويعل بيوتكم دوم خضرا ان شاء الله 

ربي يحفظكن ( :

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ام شيخه واحلام  اشحالكن 
علومنا ياام شيخه بدينا اشوي اشوي في الحديقه لان الحمدلله الجو ها اليومين غاوي وفيه شويه مهيبه بارده تساعد ع الشغل ومن بكرا ان الله حيانا بنظف الارض حق الزراعه وبنرتبها 

والله يسلمج يااحلام وسلام غدير وصل والبقيه وينكن شدن حيلكن الاجازه خلصت والصيف يودعنا 
ومرحبا بكل من زارنا وسلم علينا

----------


## عفاري الفراري

السلام عليكم وعيدكم مبارك واسفة لانها يت متأخرة

----------


## متزن روزه

> السلام عليكم وعيدكم مبارك واسفة لانها يت متأخرة




مرحبا وعليكم السلام وانتي من العايدين والسالمين

----------


## um sheikha

> مساكن الله بالخير 
> 
> مباركن عيدكن ولو انها متأخره شويااااااااااات فالسموحه 
> 
> كنت يايبه لكن سلة شيكو قاطفتنها روحي بس للاسف ما طاعت الصورة تتحمل 
> 
> برد اجرب مره ثانيه 
> 
> ام شيخه زين العرق يطلع السموم من الجسم هههه ربي يعطيج العافيه عزيزتي
> ...




مرحبا الساع مرحبا مليون ياريماني (لتقولين ما رحبوا فيه مثل لوميعه )
عساج ما العايدين ياربي مسموحه فديتج 
افااااااااااااا :12 (21):  .. يله ولا تراني بحتج مره ثانيه 
الله يعافيج فديتج .. نتريا مشاركاتج ترا بدا الموسم ياحلوه
الا اعلوم الكليه .









> مرحبا ام شيخه واحلام  اشحالكن 
> بخير ونعمه فديتج شحالج وشحال لعيال عساكم بخير 
> علومنا ياام شيخه بدينا اشوي اشوي في الحديقه لان الحمدلله الجو ها اليومين غاوي وفيه شويه مهيبه بارده تساعد ع الشغل ومن بكرا ان الله حيانا بنظف الارض حق الزراعه وبنرتبها 
> اعلومج طيبه يام عبدالله عساها دوم ياربي 
> صدقج والله يالمهب احسبه حاف وبارد نوعاً ما 
> شكلنا انا وانتي نمشي نفس الخطوات  
> والله يسلمج يااحلام وسلام غدير وصل والبقيه وينكن شدن حيلكن الاجازه خلصت والصيف يودعنا 
> ومرحبا بكل من زارنا وسلم علينا





> السلام عليكم وعيدكم مبارك واسفة لانها يت متأخرة
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> عساج من العايدين ياربي 
> 
> ان ما خاب ظني انتي ... الفراشه... راعية بدع زايد 
> يوم تدخل تحط علم في العنوان وكلامها مختصر صح ولا انا غلطانه .

----------


## um sheikha

الصباح النور والسرور على عيون مزارعاتي العزيزات 

شحالكن وشصبحتن اليوم 

نشرتنا اليوم من بوظبي 

نبتدينها بخبر ابتدا الدوامات للمدارس الخاصه بامارة ابوظبي
الامريكيه البارحه 
والبريطانيه اليوم 
وكان صباح اليوم جميل والنسمه لطيفه 
وكل البيت واعي بمناسبة العام الدراسي الجديد وتركيه اول الناس ناشه سارحه مع اختها 
وختامها ازعلت تركيه ليش خلينا شيخه وظهرنا عنها 
اول بادي ازعلت وقامت تتحرطم 
؟؟؟؟
وعقب اكلمها ما ترد عليه ازعلت العيوز 



وبعد ما تريقنا محلى وجاي حليب وبيض اومليت فرش من تحت ديايتنا 

سرنا انا وعيوزي الحديقه هي قعدت تلعب وانا صورت المشتل 





بنسقي البقعه اربع تيام ان شاء الله وبعدها بنبتدي خلط التربه مع السماد وبعد اسبوع من اليوم بنزع لبذور 

هاذي اعلومي لهذا اليوم 
من العاصمه بوظبي .


ندا عاجل 
ام جاسم وينج ما من شر

----------


## xouaexo

حبيبتي ام شيخه انا هنيه 
اولا مرحبا مليون ترحيبه بلميعه و وريماني و الفراشه المضيعه رقمها السري ومنو بعد بروحي مغفيه 

ثانيا اموري ملتخبطه كتير كتير 
لانني فتحت لنفسي اكتر من جهه 
بليز ساعدوني 
طول رمضان ومضخات الري خربانين شغالاتي فجروهم لانهم كانوا يفتحوهم 
ومحبس ماي التانكي مسكر وريلي قال ما بصلح شي لين عقب العيد 

ييبنا المصلح العبيط قام كسر الهوز الحديد مال التنكي وحتى الحين ما نقدر 
نسقي الزراعه يدويا لان ماشي ماي ومحد لحم التانكي 
وامس سويت باك تو سكول قرطاسيه واحذيه وحقائب 
واليوم بدات رحلة الشقاء لشراء الزي المدرسي 
وما بخلص لين ما تفتح المدارس 

طبعا الحشيش مات بعد ما البتاني دفناه ودفن رشاشات الماي 
الحين ما اعرف اكنسل الحشيش واسوي مشتل خضره مثل ام شيخه 
ولا ارجع الحشيش واخلي مساحه صغيره للخضار 

وايد اموري متلخبطه 
بليز فكروا معاي لان بالي مشغول بعدة امور 
بشو ابدا 
الحديقه بدون ماي لا يدوي ولا تماتيك 
العشب والاشجار الصغيره ماتوا 
حتى الممر شبه مختفي تحت الرمل 
انا تعبت ابا فزعتكم يا النشامى

----------


## هانزادا

غمضتيني يام جاسم ما تستاهلين اللي صار لج 
بالنسبه للحشيش اذا كان ثيل تراه عادي من تسقينه اتصوره بيطلع 
لان لو بتزرعين فوقه بيعذبج وايد

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> وعيدكم مبارك
> سامحوني اتاخرت وايد 
> حمدالله عالسلامه ورده بيضا الله يعوضج ان شاء الله


*يزاج الله خير الغالية 
*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*الله يعينج يا أم جاسم

حاسة فيج

لأني مثلج حايسة وما أعرف شسوي

عسب جيه ما أروم أنصحج 

بس أكيد المزارعات الشطورات ما بيقصرون ويانا بالنصايح فديتهن و أولهن أم شيخة يزاها الله خير*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*أم شيخة مشكورة على التشجيع

يالله أنا بعد بشد حيلي ان شاء الله و بشتغل فحديقتيه 

بالنسبة للسماد انا يايبة سماد عضوي معالج حراريا

بسمد الحديقة العودة 

بس الحديقة الصغيرونة اللي كنت مقررة أخليها حق الخضار قرر أبو عيالي انه يبني فيها ميلس رياييل

الحين ما اعرف شسوي

أزرعها لين ما يبدون يبنون الميلس (و أنا ما أعرف متى بالضبط بيشتغلون ) يعني أخاف اول ما تزهر خضرتي يبدون و عقب يعورني قلبي 

أو اني احدد مكان بالحديقة العودة حق الخضار

شو رايكن 

ردو علي بلييييز عسب ابدأ اسمد المكان و ما أكون متأخرة عنكم*

----------


## xouaexo

هانزادا الحشيش يا ما مات ورجع لكن ها المره انمسح ما له اي اثر غير رمل 
ما عدا بقعه صغيره حوالين البالوعه وانتي بكرامه لانها طول رمضان تطفح من غسل المواعين 

ما ابا اصور لانني ما احب اصور الاشياء المب الحلوه ما احب اعور قلوبكم واقذي عيونكم 

شكرا لتعاطفك ورده بيضا 
وزعلت عشان مشتل الخضره 
خلاص اقططعي مساحه حوالي سور الحديقه العوده للخضار الموسميه وفرصه الشي يسمونه بيظلل عليه 
انا زعلانه ابا اصيح

----------


## um sheikha

> حبيبتي ام شيخه انا هنيه 
> حي الله ام جاسم نور التجمع اقول وين غطت الحرمه 
> اولا مرحبا مليون ترحيبه بلميعه و وريماني و الفراشه المضيعه رقمها السري ومنو بعد بروحي مغفيه 
> 
> ثانيا اموري ملتخبطه كتير كتير 
> لانني فتحت لنفسي اكتر من جهه 
> بليز ساعدوني 
> طول رمضان ومضخات الري خربانين شغالاتي فجروهم لانهم كانوا يفتحوهم 
> ومحبس ماي التانكي مسكر وريلي قال ما بصلح شي لين عقب العيد 
> ...





> غمضتيني يام جاسم ما تستاهلين اللي صار لج 
> بالنسبه للحشيش اذا كان ثيل تراه عادي من تسقينه اتصوره بيطلع 
> لان لو بتزرعين فوقه بيعذبج وايد
> حي الله ام منصور





> *الله يعينج يا أم جاسم
> 
> حاسة فيج
> 
> لأني مثلج حايسة وما أعرف شسوي
> 
> عسب جيه ما أروم أنصحج 
> 
> بس أكيد المزارعات الشطورات ما بيقصرون ويانا بالنصايح فديتهن و أولهن أم شيخة يزاها الله خير
> ...





> *أم شيخة مشكورة على التشجيع
> العفو فديتج 
> يالله أنا بعد بشد حيلي ان شاء الله و بشتغل فحديقتيه 
> ان شاء الله يالله بنتريا الصور 
> بالنسبة للسماد انا يايبة سماد عضوي معالج حراريا
> 
> بسمد الحديقة العودة 
> هذا احسن سماد لا يمرض الشتله ولا يسوي شير 
> 
> ...





> انا زعلانه ابا اصيح 
> هونيها وتهون يام جاسم





نداء عاجل 
لغدير - اروى الهاشميه 
وينكن ننتظر مشاركاتكن ما اهون عليكن ازرع هالسنه وانتن مش معايه :12 (46):

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مشكورة عالرد أم شيخة 

عيل شوركم و هداية الله

بتوكل على الله و بزرع الحديقة العودة بس

و ان شاء الله اول ما احصل فرصة و أخلص من مشاوير الباك تو سكول بنزل لكم الصور*

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صباح النور والسرور على اطيب مزارعات 

شصبحتن اليوم 

ام وليد 
الله يعطيج العافيه ياربي ... ياختيه شو بنسوي موسم مدارس وموسم زراعه 
مأجوره ان شاء الله 


نداء عاجل لام حمني وطمطم 
ياختيه طولتي الغيبه مفتقدين تواجدج ومشاركاتج .

----------


## سلرا

السلام عليكم يا مزارعاتنا الحلوات شحالكم وعساكم بخير والله يجعل كل ايامنا اعياد وفرح ان شاء الله 

ام شيخه حبيبتي شوفي الخاص كنت اسال عن السماد المعالج من وين تاخذينه والفيتامينات لان المصنع الي اتعامل وياه الحين معقدين لازم اطلب فوق 1000 كيس سماد عشان يطلعون لى الطلبيه ومكاني ما يتحمل كل هالسماد بنختنق يابوكم من الريحه

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم يا مزارعاتنا الحلوات شحالكم وعساكم بخير والله يجعل كل ايامنا اعياد وفرح ان شاء الله 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه حي الله ام عفرا .. احنا بخير ونعمه فديتج 
> امين ياربي 
> شحالج انتي وشحال لعيال والاهل عساكم بخير 
> مالنا بد منج يام عفرا بدينا الموسم محتاجين توجيهاتج ونصايح في بداية الموسم 
> ومحتاجين تخبرينا كيف نتفادى الاخطاء الي المزارعين المبتدئين شراتنا يسونها من دون قصد 
> ام شيخه حبيبتي شوفي الخاص كنت اسال عن السماد المعالج من وين تاخذينه والفيتامينات لان المصنع الي اتعامل وياه الحين معقدين لازم اطلب فوق 1000 كيس سماد عشان يطلعون لى الطلبيه ومكاني ما يتحمل كل هالسماد بنختنق يابوكم من الريحه
> 
> من العين فديتج ما ريت مسج ... عثره تعثر العدو الف كيس 
> ...

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير للجميع 
ام شيخه مبروك دوام شيخه بس ليش مستعيله مدرستكم والله يعطيج العافيه 
 ام جاسم  ماعليه الغاليه شوي اشوي بتنتهي ازمة الماي عندج وبتنتعش حديقتج انشاءالله

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير للجميع 
> ام شيخه مبروك دوام شيخه بس ليش مستعيله مدرستكم والله يعطيج العافيه 
> هههه الله يبارك فيج 
> شو نسوي بالبريطانيين ناس ما عندهم وقت حار بحار 
> وتضحكين عليها مكتئبه كل المدارس بيبتدون الاحد وهي الوحيده الي ادوام اول الناس وتخلص اخر الناس.
>   ام جاسم  ماعليه الغاليه شوي اشوي بتنتهي ازمة الماي عندج وبتنتعش حديقتج انشاءالله
> ان شاء الله

----------


## xouaexo

حياكم الله 
انا نفسيتي اليوم وايد احسن
وامس بديت بعمل خطه مبدئيه لماي سكريت جاردن 
وهي قابله للتغيير والنقاش وما خاب من استشار 

1-تصليح نظام وشبكة الري بيد محترف وخبير ولو ايكون بلجيكي احسن 
2-اعادة تخطيط الحديقة حيث قررت الاستغناء عن النجيل وزراعة اشجار
مثمره رشحوا لي اسماء 
وعمل مشتل للخضار الموسميه 
3-اعادة توزيع انارة الحديقه 
4-الاكتفاء بزراعة احواض النافوره واحواض الجلسه الصغيره واحواض المدخل والاصص 
بالزهور الموسميه 
5-عمل جلسه شبه مغلقه مع جازيبو للجلسه الصفيره 

اما وقت وكيفية التنفيذ فباذن الله في القريب العاجل 
اهي اهي بعدي بصيح ما اعرف كم بيكلفني وكم ميزانية المشروع حد ايعرف كيف 
انفذ خطتي باقل تكلفه ماديه 

هيه بعد عندي سؤال ابدا بتنظيف التربه اللي كانت حشيش ولا امدد انابيب الري في الاول 

الحين هاي الوصفه اباكم اتساعدوني شو احتاج لتنفيذها 
مثلا شراء هوزات شراء سماد معالج وشو بعد

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صبــــــــ :13: ــــــاح الخـــــــــ  :55 (1):  ـــــــــــير

شو اصبحتن اليوم 

شو المكان صخه محد ناش غيري انا وتركوووش

اعلومي لليوم 
نبتديها بخبر مأساوي قطوة تركوش 
قام الطباخ الصبح يغسل الدري وهي عاده تكون راقده تحت حوض الزراعه الي عند بابي 
استغرب انها ما تتحرك وهو يغسل ولقاها مسكينه ميته 
صدمني يوم خبرني 
ومن البارحه تركيه ادورها في الحديقه وتزعق باااااو بااااااو
وتسألني ماماه اين بو وتسأل الطباخ وتسأل الخدامه ويوم يا ابوها المغرب امسكته من ايده 
وظهرته برا وتقوله باباه اين بو عاد هو سأل الطباخ وين القطوه ما شوفها عند الباب ليكون حد شلها 
قاله السالفه .. 
هي ما فيها شي بس الطباخ يخبرنا انها من يومين ما كلت وهو يتحسب انها تاكل برا شي يشبعها علشان جذيه ما تاكل في البيت وما طرا عليه انه فيها شي .

قلبي عورني والها اخليه في البيت من ندخل نلقاها تركض تحتنا تبانا نلاعبها وتركيه من تنزل من السياره تزعق عليها وتيها تربع 
عافانا الله ما لنا نصيب فيها هاذي بعد من عقب الاوليه .. شكلي خلاص ما اريد استاثم في وحده ثالثه .




> حياكم الله 
> الله يحيج ويبقيج يام جاسم 
> انا نفسيتي اليوم وايد احسن
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
> وامس بديت بعمل خطه مبدئيه لماي سكريت جاردن 
> زين زين يام جاسم بدايه موفقه 
> وهي قابله للتغيير والنقاش وما خاب من استشار 
> نعم انه ما خاب من استشار 
> 1-تصليح نظام وشبكة الري بيد محترف وخبير ولو ايكون بلجيكي احسن 
> ...

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم

شخباركن 

اقول هب جنه صخة

الغالية أم شيخة عظم الله عزاج فقطيوتج

من جيه أنا ما قمت اييب حيوانات عنديه فالبيت سبحان الله من تتعلقين فيهم يستوي فيهم شي و يحرق قلبج

الله يصبر تركوشة والله

أنا بعد عيالي يصيحون يبغون متوه (ببغاء) و دياي 

و أنا لين الحين يالسة اتشاور اييب لهم ولا لأ

انرد حق موضوعنا

اليوم بديت شغل بالحديقة

ركبت الأقواس و حددت بالكاربستون مكان الشير (الداماس) و سويت احواض للورد عالأطراف من 

أسبوع واليوم سمدت هاي الأحواض لأني ناوية ان شاء الله ازرع فيها ورود

انصحوني اذا عندكم اي فكرة ثانية تنفع لهالاحواض و تعطي منظر حلو

وهاي الصور





هني عقب ما حطيت السماد





منو الشاطرة فيكم اللي تذكر هالنبات 




و هالجهنميتين عيبني شكلهم يوم سرت أشتري السماد فخذيتهم

و يوم يبتهم للبيت ما قامن يزهرن من جيه سالتج ام شيخة شو نوع السماد اللي تستخدمينه حق الجهنميات مالج 




و سلامتكم

و اتريا اضبط اموري و بسوي ان شاء الله شبكة الري

هيه نسيت فهالفترة حفرت رق و ركبت عليه تانكي و ماكينه 

مخلصة يعني باجي بس امد البيبات 

و سجلت فكورسات لزراعة الخضروات بمجلس الأسرة عندنا هني بالشارجه

عندي موعد يوم الخميس 19/09/2011 

فيه مهندسين يعطون محاضرات عن طريقة الزراعة و اذا الحديقة عودة ممكن يوفرون بذور و سماد

و هالسوالف 

و سلامتكم

ها شرايج أم شيخة انفع مزارعة*

----------


## um sheikha

> *السلام عليكم
> حي الله ام وليد وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> شخباركن 
> اخبارنا طيبه فديتج 
> اقول هب جنه صخة
> من كثر الصخه اسمع صدى قرقعة اصبوعي على الكيبورد في التجمع هههههه
> الغالية أم شيخة عظم الله عزاج فقطيوتج
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*يزاج الله خير*

----------


## سلرا

لا خليت منج يا ام شيخه انا مساحتى مب وايد عوده واحتاج دود 25 كيس سماد معالج وكنت باخذ كيسه فيتامين وحده بس من وين لا هنتي عشان قلت هالويكند بابدا تجهيز الارض 
ومن عيونى نصايح الزراعه مره لا تحاتينها بجهز له خطوات العمل من الصفر للمبتدئين والمحترفين شراتكم

----------


## um sheikha

> لا خليت منج يا ام شيخه انا مساحتى مب وايد عوده واحتاج دود 25 كيس سماد معالج وكنت باخذ كيسه فيتامين وحده بس من وين لا هنتي عشان قلت هالويكند بابدا تجهيز الارض 
> ومن عيونى نصايح الزراعه مره لا تحاتينها بجهز له خطوات العمل من الصفر للمبتدئين والمحترفين شراتكم
> حي الله ام عفرا 
> ان شاء الله تامرين امر الغاليه
> وفي انتظار نصايحج الذهبيه وخطوات العمل 
> هههههه ضحكتيني يوم قلتي محترفين وينا وين الاحتراف ياختيه الله يجبر بخاطرج .

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*مشكووووووورة على التشجيع ام شيخة

الله لا خلاني منج الغالية

هيه نسيت أنا كاتبة التاريخ غلط مال الاجتماع

هو يوم الخميس 15/09/2011

و ان شاء الله بيوصلكم التقرير كامل

و بكون مراسلتكم من الشارجه هههههههههههه

بلييييييز اتريا صورة الفيتامين

و ما شاء الله عليج شطورة. صح هاي الحباية اللي خذيتها من بيت جيراني و ما شاء الله كل وحدة امفرخة جم من حبة و طولهم ازيد عن المتر الحين

شو رايج اتوكل على الله و ازرعها حق الأقواس من الحين ولا أتريا لين ما يبرد الجو أكثر ( مع اني احس انها تتحمل الحرارة بس يبالها ماي مرة وحدة باليوم)

و بالنسبة للأحواض ما عندكم فكرة شو احسن نوع ورود

طلباتي وايد صح 

ما عليه اتحملوني فديتكم

ومشكورة الغالية مرة ثانية على التشجيع 

*

----------


## um sheikha

> *مشكووووووورة على التشجيع ام شيخة
> 
> الله لا خلاني منج الغالية
> العفو عزيزتي بالعكس انتي ما شاء الله عليج لانج تحبين الزراعه ابدعتي 
> وسبحان الله الانسان يبدع في اللي يحبه .. وانا قلت كلمت حق فيج لا اكثر يام وليد 
> هيه نسيت أنا كاتبة التاريخ غلط مال الاجتماع
> هو يوم الخميس 15/09/2011
> و ان شاء الله بيوصلكم التقرير كامل
> و بكون مراسلتكم من الشارجه هههههههههههه
> ...

----------


## سلرا

ما تقصرين يا ام شيخه يا الوافيه 
بس ما قلتيلي من وين تاخذين السماد حبيبتي مب حق هالسنه هاي عليج بس لسنوات اليايه يعنى معلومات عامه

----------


## سلرا

حبايبي انا باذن الله ناويه السنه ازرع هالانواع الي بذكرها لكم تحت وبزرع منها شتلات لتوزيع حق خواتي الي في بوظبي يعنى الي في خاطرها منهن مول لا تتردد من عيوني الثنتين حلات الشى بالمشاركه

بزرع ان شاء الله ماركتى المعتمده طماط بانواعه واهم شي الشيري توميتوا الي نترياه من سنه لين سنه
- بروكلي
-كوسا زوكينى الايطالي 
- خيار 
-فاصوليا
-لوبيا 
-خس امريكي بانواعه
-جزر
......................كمن نوع نسيتهم لازم اطلع البذور الي اشتريتهم من النمسا وبكمل لكم باجر ان شاء الله النوم سلطان وانا سطلت تصبحون على خير

----------


## um sheikha

> ما تقصرين يا ام شيخه يا الوافيه 
> بس ما قلتيلي من وين تاخذين السماد حبيبتي مب حق هالسنه هاي عليج بس لسنوات اليايه يعنى معلومات عامه
> حشى تركيه هب مخلتني اكتب شي سنه لين اكتب الرساله 
> هههههه جان معلومات عامه فالج طيب من المينا عند لهنود الي يبيعون الزراعه .





> حبايبي انا باذن الله ناويه السنه ازرع هالانواع الي بذكرها لكم تحت وبزرع منها شتلات لتوزيع حق خواتي الي في بوظبي يعنى الي في خاطرها منهن مول لا تتردد من عيوني الثنتين هلات الشى بالمشاركه
> 
> بزرع ان شاء الله ماركتى المعتمده طماط بانواعه واهم شي الشيري توميتوا الي نترياه من سنه لن سنه
> - بروكلي
> -كوسا زوكينى الايطالي 
> - خيار 
> -فاصوليا
> -لوبيا 
> -خس امريكي بانواعه
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات عساكن بخير ونعمه 

جمـــــــعه مباركـــــــــه

----------


## سلرا

فالج طيب يا ام شيخه و كل خوات التجمع الجديات بالزراعه والله احلى شى في الدنيا المشاركه كم يسوى يوم تزرع شى وتاكل منه ويكون هديه من اخوك يلا كل وحده تحط شو ناويه تزرع ؟

----------


## um sheikha

فالج ما يخيب فديتج 
اشكثر انا مستانسه على مشاركتج يام عفرا 
بجد حسستيني بالامان هههههه
ليش ياترا 
لاني اريد ازرع بخطوات سليمه وانتي الــ Guide اي المرشد مالنا في الزراعه
فااااا 
الله لا يحرمنا من هالطله الجميله 

خبرين الحين المره كم المقدار الي احطه في ماي الري .. كميه المره اذا زادت ما تأثر على لبذور 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سلرا

> فالج ما يخيب فديتج 
> اشكثر انا مستانسه على مشاركتج يام عفرا 
> بجد حسستيني بالامان هههههه
> ليش ياترا 
> لاني اريد ازرع بخطوات سليمه وانتي الــ Guide اي المرشد مالنا في الزراعه
> فااااا 
> الله لا يحرمنا من هالطله الجميله 
> 
> خبرين الحين المره كم المقدار الي احطه في ماي الري .. كميه المره اذا زادت ما تأثر على لبذور 
> ...


لا خليت ولا عدمت منج يا ام شيخه ولا من كل الخوات الحاظرات والغايبات الي يشاركونا في هذي الهوايه الجميله 

غناتى المره تحطين مقدار بحجم حبه القهوه في لترين ماي وتخلينه لمده مب اقل عن 12 ساعه بتلاحظين طبقه على الماي كانها زيت وهذي الماده المضاده للفطريات والبكتيريا الي في التربه وتجنبج كثير من مشاكل الزراعه وتحسين نبتج اكثر حيويه واخضرار واذا حسيتي اي مشاكل فطريه في الاوراق او الشاق ممكن تظيفين كثره صغيرا من الخيله (الحلتيت )ربع حبه القهوه للترين ماي تعطي نتائج في حالات اصابه النبته بمرض معين يعنى بس تستخدمين الخيله للامراض اما المره للوقايه 

انزين من منكم يا الحلوات بتبدا معايه تربيه الدودات الجميلات لصنع مغذي التربه الطبيعي الي شاطره ترفع ايدها ام شيخه متعشمه فيج خير تكونين معانا هههههههه

----------


## سلرا

خواتى نبدا باسم الله اول الخطوات الناجحه في الزراعه طبعا تجهيز الارض وحرثها وتهويتها ومن ثم تسميدها وخلط السماد بالتربه وريها لمده لا تقل عن 3 ايام بتقولون ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟

1- عشان السماد يتحلل مع التربه وتندمج العناصر العضويه المفيده الي في السماد مع التربه وتصبح بيئه متكامله خصبه للزراعه 

2- لتقليل نسبه البوتاسيوم اي الملوحه في التربه بالري ونزول الاملاح لطبقات القاع في التربه 

3- لتبريد التربه من السماد حتى لا تحترق البذور لان السماد حار على البذور وليس على التربه فيجب تقليل حرارته على البذور وهذا من اسباب عدم انبات كثير من البذور في التربه المسمده حديثا 



هذي اول خطوه يا مزارعاتنا الحلوات في هذا الوقت يلا همتكم وانا بكون معاكم خطوه بخطوه ان شاء الله وكلكم خير وبركه وما استغنى عن ملاحظاتكم وتجاربكم

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن مليئ بالطاعات اخواتي الفاضلات بهالجمعه المباركه

يزاكن الله خير كل يوم احب الزراعه اكثر من اليوم اللي قبله بفضلكن طبعا  :12 (83): 




> انزين من منكم يا الحلوات بتبدا معايه تربيه الدودات الجميلات لصنع مغذي التربه الطبيعي الي شاطره ترفع ايدها ام شيخه متعشمه فيج خير تكونين معانا هههههههه


انا برمضان يبت سطل كبيييييييير وخبقته عسب التهويه وكل ما يزيد شي من الفاكهه والخضار 

اجبه داخله بس ما رييييييييت ديدان اللي شفته ان الفضلات اسودت واستوت مثل التربه 

طريقتي غلط والا شو ؟؟؟

بصورلكم ان شاء الله العصر اذا ظهرت 

وشكرا خواتي عالمعلومات

----------


## ريـــــــماني

تابعوا هالموضوع على هالرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=969147

انا زارعه وحده بس بعدها صغيره وزارعتنها لان ااموت عاللون البنفسجي 

وبعد شكلها كان حلو بالمشتل ضليله وتنفع بالحديقه 

بس ما توقعت هالمعلومات الحلوة عنها والمفيده طبعا 

فقلت خلني افيد خواتي الغاليات ابها مثل ما استفدت انا منها 

اذا ناويين تشترون منها خبروا راعي المشتل ان اسمها كف مريم وورقتها اتيي فيها 

خمس ورقات شرات الكف 

ودمتم بود 

بصور اللي عندي وبحطها هنيييييييه ان شاء الله

----------


## سلرا

> مساكن مليئ بالطاعات اخواتي الفاضلات بهالجمعه المباركه
> 
> يزاكن الله خير كل يوم احب الزراعه اكثر من اليوم اللي قبله بفضلكن طبعا 
> 
> 
> 
> انا برمضان يبت سطل كبيييييييير وخبقته عسب التهويه وكل ما يزيد شي من الفاكهه والخضار 
> 
> اجبه داخله بس ما رييييييييت ديدان اللي شفته ان الفضلات اسودت واستوت مثل التربه 
> ...


 
فديتج انتى سويتى كومبوست مب مغذي الديدان بقولج شو الفرق 

الكومبوست عباره عن فضلات الخضار والفواكه مثل ماسويتى تنحط في حاويه مهويه وبينهم جرايد قديمه يعنى كل ماتحطين طبقه من مخلفات المطبخ حطى ورقه من جريده فوقهم عشان عنصر الكربون ظروري في تركيبه الكمبوست وممكن تحطين اوراق شجر يابس واغصان صغيره مع الكمبوست ولازم يكون الكمبوست رطب ما ينشف ابدا والا فقد معظم العناصر المفيده يعنى بين فتره وفتره اطمنوا عليه ورشوه بماي بدون التكلف يعنى تبليل فقط وبعد فتره زمنيه حسب حجم الحاويه من 2 -6 شهور يكون الكمبوست جاهز (تربه غنيه للزراعه ) يتميز هذا الكمبوست بفوائده العديده لتربه والانتاج الثمري عندي موضوع كامل عن الكمبوست ممكن تستفيدين منه اكثر على هالرابط 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=335560





مغذي الديدان طال عمرج هذي يجرب البحث عن هذي الكائنات اللطيفه في التربه القريبه من مصدر ماء او اي تربه عاليه الرطوبه لان هالديدان رقيقات ويحبون الرطوبه ما يعيشون في التربه الجافه واكيد ماتخلو حديقه من ديدان الارض ..... يتم تجميع هذي الديدان بحذر وتجهيز كرتون لها مبطن باوراق الشجر والجرايد ونظعها فوق هذي الطبقه ونغذيها يوميا بقشور الفواكه المقطعه قطع صغيره والخضروات يجب تقطيعها حتى يسهل على الديدان التهامها ماتغص ! 

طبعا هالديدان تتكاثر بس ببطىء اذا توافرت لها البيئه المناسبه وبعد فتره لا تقل عن الشهر تنتج تربه سوداء غنيه تظاف للنباتات فتزيدها رونقا وحيويه او ممكن نظيف المنتج من الديدان لحوض مائي ويتم ري النباتات بهذا المحلول المغذي 

للتوضيح اكثر ارجوا زياره الرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=904721


اتمنى اكون افدتج اختى بالمعلومات المطلوبه

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن وجمعه معطره بذكر الرحمن 
 والله يعطيكن العافيه ع المعلومات المفيده
سارا انا معاج في الزراعه بس الديدان مستحيل

----------


## سلرا

> السلام عليكن وجمعه معطره بذكر الرحمن 
> والله يعطيكن العافيه ع المعلومات المفيده
> سارا انا معاج في الزراعه بس الديدان مستحيل


هههههههههه غيري بدلي الغاليه الزراعه تبا قوه قلب عزم وتظحيه انزين البسي قفازات ونظارات مخفيه وانتى تشتغلين لين ماتتعودين على الموضوع ههههههههههههه انتى عاد رقيقه شكلج مول ماتنفعين تستوين دكتوره

----------


## xouaexo

هود يا اهل الباب المبوب 
شكلي مغفيه موليه 
اسمع عن كورسات وشتلات تتوزع وديدان وانا محد 

فديت تركوش انا احسن الله عزاكم في البسينه اشتروا لها دمية قطه 

اولا شورج وهداية الله يا ام شيخه وما قصرتي كنت محتاجه لحكمتك وصدق مشورتك 

باذن الله ما بياس تدرين ان الشيبه بو صنه عقب ما صلح البيب ما انوعى الا بصوت انفجار 
رهيب اعقبه سيل منهمر البيب الرئيسي مال الحكومه الموصل بتانكي الزراعه اللي توه مصلح 
انفجر والاف الجالونات من الماء انهدرت الى ان اتى ابو جاسم من الصلاه واقفل المحبس 
الرئيسي ونحن الان نعيش على البقيه الباقيه في التوانكي 
وابو جاسم شرد راس الخيمه 
يرح اعصابه مني ومن مشاكل حديقتي 
وباجر السبت بنييب خبير الماني يصلح ما افسده البتاني 
لكنني لن اياس وستعود حديقتي باذن الله افضل مما كانت وان كنت ساتاخر عن الركب قليلا 
لكنني في النهايه ساصل بحول الله وقوته

----------


## سلرا

> هود يا اهل الباب المبوب 
> شكلي مغفيه موليه 
> اسمع عن كورسات وشتلات تتوزع وديدان وانا محد 
> 
> فديت تركوش انا احسن الله عزاكم في البسينه اشتروا لها دمية قطه 
> 
> اولا شورج وهداية الله يا ام شيخه وما قصرتي كنت محتاجه لحكمتك وصدق مشورتك 
> 
> باذن الله ما بياس تدرين ان الشيبه بو صنه عقب ما صلح البيب ما انوعى الا بصوت انفجار 
> ...



يا حيالله اختنا الصغيره ام جاسم 

افا يا الغاليه حقج دوم محفوظ مول لاتحاتين وقلبي معاج في مشكله الماي الله يعوض عليج بالخير 
ولا ياس مع الحياه ان شاء الله بتترتب امورج وبتصير حديقتج منافسه للهايدبارك والميرابل باذن الله

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور يا مزارعاتي العزيزات 

ما شاء الله يوم غبت عنكن اتيامعتن  :12 (32): ههههه

الله ايمعكن على الخير ياربي




> لا خليت ولا عدمت منج يا ام شيخه ولا من كل الخوات الحاظرات والغايبات الي يشاركونا في هذي الهوايه الجميله 
> 
> غناتى المره تحطين مقدار بحجم حبه القهوه في لترين ماي وتخلينه لمده مب اقل عن 12 ساعه بتلاحظين طبقه على الماي كانها زيت وهذي الماده المضاده للفطريات والبكتيريا الي في التربه وتجنبج كثير من مشاكل الزراعه وتحسين نبتج اكثر حيويه واخضرار واذا حسيتي اي مشاكل فطريه في الاوراق او الشاق ممكن تظيفين كثره صغيرا من الخيله (الحلتيت )ربع حبه القهوه للترين ماي تعطي نتائج في حالات اصابه النبته بمرض معين يعنى بس تستخدمين الخيله للامراض اما المره للوقايه 
> يزاج الله خير يام عفرا لا خلا ولا عدم ياربي ما قصرتي على هالمعلومات الطيبه 
> تعرفين قررت اني اكتب كل نصايحج ونصايح العضوات
> ونصايح الراعي الرئيسي لهوايتي وهوايته بعد الي يدعمني ماديا ومعنوياُ في زراعتي ابونا الله يخليه النا ياربي في كتاب اخصصه للزراعه 
> واكتب جميع الملاحظات المهمه الي تطرأ على الزرع كوني مبتدأه 
> لاني انسى وتدوينها هالمعلومات بتنفعني سبحان الله للسنين اليايه ان الله احيانا وبتنفع وحده من بناتي الي بتاخذ مني ومن ابوها حب الزراعه 
> 
> ...





> خواتى نبدا باسم الله اول الخطوات الناجحه في الزراعه طبعا تجهيز الارض وحرثها وتهويتها ومن ثم تسميدها وخلط السماد بالتربه وريها لمده لا تقل عن 3 ايام بتقولون ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تم سماد التربه من يوم الثلاثاء يعني كملت الحين اربع تيام 
> 1- عشان السماد يتحلل مع التربه وتندمج العناصر العضويه المفيده الي في السماد مع التربه وتصبح بيئه متكامله خصبه للزراعه 
> 
> 2- لتقليل نسبه البوتاسيوم اي الملوحه في التربه بالري ونزول الاملاح لطبقات القاع في التربه 
> 
> 3- لتبريد التربه من السماد حتى لا تحترق البذور لان السماد حار على البذور وليس على التربه فيجب تقليل حرارته على البذور وهذا من اسباب عدم انبات كثير من البذور في التربه المسمده حديثا 
> 
> نعم صحيح 
> ...





> مساكن مليئ بالطاعات اخواتي الفاضلات بهالجمعه المباركه
> 
> يزاكن الله خير كل يوم احب الزراعه اكثر من اليوم اللي قبله بفضلكن طبعا 
> 
> 
> 
> انا برمضان يبت سطل كبيييييييير وخبقته عسب التهويه وكل ما يزيد شي من الفاكهه والخضار 
> 
> اجبه داخله بس ما رييييييييت ديدان اللي شفته ان الفضلات اسودت واستوت مثل التربه 
> ...


لي عوده بعد صلاة العصر ان شاء الله .. تحياتي الكن كلكن 
خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رجعت لكم
 :Smile: 
كيف الحال مجددات الحدائق الجميلات
أم جاسم 
أم شيخة
سارا
هانزادا
وردة بيضا
ريماني
متزن روزه
وجميع المزارعات
**
أغبطكم على هالهمة الرائعة والاستعداد للتجديد
أم شيخة: عجبني توزيع التقطير في زراعتج
وردة بيضا: عجبتني فكرة الأقواس والأحواض حولها
سارا: حبيت سالفة المرة...أنا استخدمها مع الروب كقناع للوجه..وهالمرة للزراعة  :Smile: شي رائع وجاري التطبيق بس عندي طلب وياريت تسوينه اذا ما عليج كلافه
انج تحطين موضوع مستقل لأفكارج الحلوة عشان تكون مرجع وتحطين لنا رابط.
أم جاسم: ليش ما تنظمين للورشة تراها يوم في الاسبوع ومدتها ما تتجاوز الساعتين لكل يوم وفي فترة مسائية و ممكن صباحية
ريماني: عجبتني أفكار كتاب الطبخ وانا بانتظار بذور السواك تكبر ما قصرتي غناتي

****
طبعا رحلتي للرياض كنت كمرافقة لأبونا وكانت سريعة وخفيفة وبرية(بالسيارة)
تخللتها زيارة و شوية تسوق( الأندلس مووول- السيف غاليري(أكبر صالات عرض الأواني والتجهيزات المنزلية بالسعودية )- تمور الصالحية-السنيدي للوازم الرحلات.
***
وللعلم أنا سجلت في ورشة الزراعة يوم الاثنين العصر
 وردة بيضا: إنت في اي يوم سجلتي؟؟

**
أحس إني من رجعت وأنا متلخبطة
دعواتكم

----------


## هانزادا

افا عليج يام جاسم 
اذا تبين الفزعه فالج طيب بنيي انا وخوياتي بالشيولات والبيبات والذي منه وبنساعدج 
ولا تحاتين 
اما انت يا ساره شو هالديدان انا اشوف صورهم ما دري شو يصيرلي حيسه فبطني 
وين عاد لو بشوفهم عالطبيعه 
وانا وام جاسم بنكتفي بالسماد الطبيعي وتقليب التربه وشوية يوريا اذا استدعى الامر 
باقي التجمع شخباركم ؟

----------


## سلرا

يا مرحبا بام البنت الشاطره الحلوه مزارعه المستقبل ام شيخه 

انتى علاماتج كلها فوق التسعين الباقي على خواتنا ننتظر خطوات تجهيز الارض واذا فيه مجال يحطون صور عشان نصدق هههههه قصدي عشان تعم الفايده 

ام شيخه انتى ان شاء الله من هالاسبوع تقدرين تبذرين بذورج في المشتل يوم الاحد او الاثنين انا افضل المشتل في البدايه وبعدين نقل الشتلات للارض المستديمه طبعا فيه خوات بيقولون ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

1- عشان البذور مثل الطفل لازم يكون في الحاضنه اول شى عشان يتاقلم على البيئه الجديده 
2- ضمان التركيز ومتابعه انبات البذور والري 
3- المشتل مظلل ومحيط محمى يساعد على انبات البذور بسرعه اكبر من الارض المستديمه طبعا هذا يعتمد على نوع الزرع

----------


## سلرا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رجعت لكم
> 
> كيف الحال مجددات الحدائق الجميلات
> أم جاسم 
> أم شيخة
> سارا
> هانزادا
> ...



ان شاء الله وفالج طيب يا احلام ما طلبتي برتب موضوع مستقل عن المواد الي نقدر نستخدمها للزراعه وتكون مفيده ومنها المره والخيل وغيرها وكل نوع ودواعي استخدامه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

السلام عليكم 

والله لكم وحشه اتولهت عليكن و على سوالفكم الحلوه 

اسمحولي عالغيبه اجازه الصيف و بعدين سفرتنا مع اليهال و بعدين انشغلت برمضان 

و الحمد الله بعد انتظار سنه و نص عرفت اني حامل في ليله القدر و شكلي اتوحم عالمنتدى 

مشكورين كل اللي سالوا عني وخاصه ام شيخه مشكوره الغاليه عالسوال 

وانشاء الله ببدا بالزراعه و بحط لكم الصور

----------


## xouaexo

هلو اشحالكم يا حلوين 
احلام سجلي اسمي في نفس يومج ومري خذيني 
وانت بعد يا ورده بيضا اذا تقدرين سجلي اسمي معاج 
واللي بيناسبني اكثر بسير معاه 

انا سرت ها الدورات لسنتين وايد حلوين لكن ها السنه 
ما عندي حد ياخذني 
انا ها الاسبوع بس مشغوله لكن بعده بكون فاضيه 

هلا وغلا بهانزادا 
جنج تقرين افكاري خلونا انسوي رابطة متطوعين 
ونمر على حديقه حديقه من بيوت الشله وانسوي 
اللي الله يقدرنا عليه وعقب نتيمع وانسير شكسبير
نتقهوى احيد روزا من زمان عازمتنا على افتر نون تي 

اهلا هلا بام حمني اشتقنا لج وايد 
طلع نجم سهيل وطلعت معاه شلة الثريا 
حياكم الله

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن الله بالخير 

ام شواخي لج مني صورة بحطه فالرد الياي بترياها تتحمل 

ام جواهر تسلميلي الغااليه وانتي بعد لج صورة 

هانزادا يا الله مري علي انا وشيولي على اهبة الاستعداد باللي تباه اختنا ام جاسم

سلرا انا وياج الغلا قلبا وقالبا ديدان صراصير يعل كله يمشي بسبيل نلقى الخضار والانتعاش بزراعتنا
وبعده الدود اخير من ريحة الخييييل ههههه

ام حمني مبروك فديتييتج والله يتمم حمالج بصحه وسلامه 

ام جاسم اذا ما قدرنا انييج بشيولاتنا بندعيلج من كل قلبنا ان ازمة الماي تعدي على خيروترد الحديقه
مثل ما تتمنين واكثر

----------


## ريـــــــماني

صوري ...

اول صورة لكل التجمع شيكو لذيذ طعمه 



صورة لاحلام وهاي البذور اللي طرشتيلي اياها كبرت الحمد لله مشكوووره فديييتج

 

ام شيخه بما انج تحبين الجهنميه صورتلج هالصورة ولد اخويه يابنها حقي هالشتله
يقول انها جهنميه تايلنديه اوراقها اتي اصغر من الجهنميه العاديه وبعد ورودها اصغر 
صورتها اهنيه ومرات اتيي الورود شكل الهرم 






هاي كف مريم اللي خبرتكم عنها شفت البذور بحاول ازرعها جان بتظهرلي



وسلامتكم ( :

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ان شاء الله وفالج طيب يا احلام ما طلبتي برتب موضوع مستقل عن المواد الي نقدر نستخدمها للزراعه وتكون مفيده ومنها المره والخيل وغيرها وكل نوع ودواعي استخدامه


تسلمين حبيبتي..وانا بالانتظار
تعرفين شو الفكرة الي تدور في بالي
بما إن ما عندنا مراجع عربية في مكتباتنا و تكون مرتبة وفيها اخراج حلو عن الزراعة
أفكر نجمع كل المواد الحلوة والمفيدة عن الزراعة والحدائق ونحطها في كتاب 
وتكون مرجع لكل هواة الزراعة :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
شو رايكم يا حلوات :12 (42): 




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> والله لكم وحشه اتولهت عليكن و على سوالفكم الحلوه 
> 
> اسمحولي عالغيبه اجازه الصيف و بعدين سفرتنا مع اليهال و بعدين انشغلت برمضان 
> 
> و الحمد الله بعد انتظار سنه و نص عرفت اني حامل في ليله القدر و شكلي اتوحم عالمنتدى 
> 
> ...





*عساه مولود الخير يا رب ويجعله من البارين*



> هلو اشحالكم يا حلوين 
> احلام سجلي اسمي في نفس يومج ومري خذيني 
> 
> *فالج طيب...عطيني اسمج ومنطقتج وعنوانج و من العين هاي قبل هاي* 
> *هالاسبوع ان شا الله بكون في راس الخيمة وبمر عليج بطريقي*
> وانت بعد يا ورده بيضا اذا تقدرين سجلي اسمي معاج 
> واللي بيناسبني اكثر بسير معاه 
> 
> انا سرت ها الدورات لسنتين وايد حلوين لكن ها السنه 
> ...





> صوري ...
> 
> اول صورة لكل التجمع شيكو لذيذ طعمه 
> 
> *يم يم...الحين عرفت النبتات الي عندي مال شو...نفس الورق بس طولهم بعده 30 سم تقريبا بحط الصور ان شا الله*
> *بالعافية عليكم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ربي يسلمج غناتي*

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح النور والسرور 
صباح اول يوم دراسي في مدارسنا الحكوميه 
في سؤالي سمعته في اذاعة الشارجه وانا راده البيت بعد ما نزلت شيخه 
شو الذكرى الي تذكرونها عن اول يوم دراسي 
تميت اضحك وتركيه مستغربه مني وهي مربوطه في كرسيها وراء
الي اذكره من دراستي كلها انه اول يوم تصيبني عقصه في بطني احفوز اول يوم دراسي 
تخرب عليه فرحتيه باغراضي اليديده ههههههه 

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الحبايب مجتمعين 
والله تفرحني يوم اشوفكن تشاركن 




> تابعوا هالموضوع على هالرابط
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=969147
> 
> انا زارعه وحده بس بعدها صغيره وزارعتنها لان ااموت عاللون البنفسجي 
> 
> وبعد شكلها كان حلو بالمشتل ضليله وتنفع بالحديقه 
> 
> بس ما توقعت هالمعلومات الحلوة عنها والمفيده طبعا 
> ...





> فديتج انتى سويتى كومبوست مب مغذي الديدان بقولج شو الفرق 
> 
> الكومبوست عباره عن فضلات الخضار والفواكه مثل ماسويتى تنحط في حاويه مهويه وبينهم جرايد قديمه يعنى كل ماتحطين طبقه من مخلفات المطبخ حطى ورقه من جريده فوقهم عشان عنصر الكربون ظروري في تركيبه الكمبوست وممكن تحطين اوراق شجر يابس واغصان صغيره مع الكمبوست ولازم يكون الكمبوست رطب ما ينشف ابدا والا فقد معظم العناصر المفيده يعنى بين فتره وفتره اطمنوا عليه ورشوه بماي بدون التكلف يعنى تبليل فقط وبعد فتره زمنيه حسب حجم الحاويه من 2 -6 شهور يكون الكمبوست جاهز (تربه غنيه للزراعه ) يتميز هذا الكمبوست بفوائده العديده لتربه والانتاج الثمري عندي موضوع كامل عن الكمبوست ممكن تستفيدين منه اكثر على هالرابط 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=335560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> السلام عليكن وجمعه معطره بذكر الرحمن 
> والله يعطيكن العافيه ع المعلومات المفيده
> سارا انا معاج في الزراعه بس الديدان مستحيل
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام عبدالله





> هود يا اهل الباب المبوب 
> هدااا يام جاسم حياج الله الحديقه حديقتج اقربي 
> شكلي مغفيه موليه 
> اسمع عن كورسات وشتلات تتوزع وديدان وانا محد 
> ما انا مستغربه وينج عن كل الاحداث .. 
> فديت تركوش انا احسن الله عزاكم في البسينه اشتروا لها دمية قطه 
> 
> اولا شورج وهداية الله يا ام شيخه وما قصرتي كنت محتاجه لحكمتك وصدق مشورتك 
> العفو فديتج لا حكمه ولا شي .. معلومه بسيطه من خلال تجربتي عسى تنتفعين ابها .
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عليج السلام والرحمه يام جواهر 
> 
> رجعت لكم
> الحمدلله على السلامه 
> 
> كيف الحال مجددات الحدائق الجميلات
> أم جاسم 
> أم شيخة
> ...





> يا مرحبا بام البنت الشاطره الحلوه مزارعه المستقبل ام شيخه 
> هلا بالمهلي 
> انتى علاماتج كلها فوق التسعين
>  
> الباقي على خواتنا ننتظر خطوات تجهيز الارض واذا فيه مجال يحطون صور عشان نصدق هههههه قصدي عشان تعم الفايده 
> 
> ام شيخه انتى ان شاء الله من هالاسبوع تقدرين تبذرين بذورج في المشتل يوم الاحد او الاثنين انا افضل المشتل في البدايه وبعدين نقل الشتلات للارض المستديمه طبعا فيه خوات بيقولون ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 1- عشان البذور مثل الطفل لازم يكون في الحاضنه اول شى عشان يتاقلم على البيئه الجديده 
> ...





> صوري ...
> 
> اول صورة لكل التجمع شيكو لذيذ طعمه 
> تبارك الرحمن .. يازين الفوز ياالريم والماي يصب منه 
> 
> 
> 
> صورة لاحلام وهاي البذور اللي طرشتيلي اياها كبرت الحمد لله مشكوووره فديييتج
> 
> ...

----------


## اخت_القمر

بالتوفيج ان شاء الله...

----------


## سلرا

> مساكن الله بالخير 
> 
> ام شواخي لج مني صورة بحطه فالرد الياي بترياها تتحمل 
> 
> ام جواهر تسلميلي الغااليه وانتي بعد لج صورة 
> 
> هانزادا يا الله مري علي انا وشيولي على اهبة الاستعداد باللي تباه اختنا ام جاسم
> 
> سلرا انا وياج الغلا قلبا وقالبا ديدان صراصير يعل كله يمشي بسبيل نلقى الخضار والانتعاش بزراعتنا
> ...



الحمد لله انج انظميتيلنا حبيبتي ولما تشوفين نتيجه هالديدان على مزروعاتج بتقولين ليتنى من زمان تعرفت عليهم ههههههههههههه 

يعنى معانافي مزرعه الديدان من الاخوات المزارعات الحلوات النشيطات

ام شيخه 
ريمانى 

يلا شدوا عليكم مب بينظم بعد

----------


## سلرا

نقول باسم الله ان شاء الله اليوم بحط لكم شى يشجعكم صور البذور الي بزرعها وكلها بذور عضويه وان شاء الله وبتقاسمها معاكم يا حلوين الي في خاطرها شى منهن تخبرني هاي اول صوره



وهاي انواع الطماط من الحجم البيبي الصغير لين الجاينت الكبير 



وهذي اللوبيا 




وهاي البقدونس والجرجير 



وهاي كل انواع الخس تقريبا 



وهاي انواع الخيار من الصغير للمخلل وعلى قوله اللبنانيين الماته الطويل الضعيف والخيار العادي الى الكوسا الزوكينى الايطالي 



وهنيه عاد يقول المثل كل من البصل اما حصل ومن الرويد اعويد ......... الجزر السكري هالنوع وايد حلو للعصير 



للمتابعه

----------


## هانزادا

حمدالله عالسلامه ام حمني طولتي الغيبه 
ومبروك الله يتمم ويثبت لج حملج يارب 

اليوم اول ايام الدراسه نشروا العيال وابوهم وانا بقيت بروحي قلت اقوم اسوي لي شغله فهالبيت 
وهالزراعه اللي ما فضينا لها فالاجازه من الحر 
كانت عندي جوافه يايبتنها من البيت الجديم وكانت مره خلاص بتموت وحفرتلها حفره بس المشكله عندي في التربه اللي مسويين الصيانه ما خلو طابوقه وخشبه وغرشه الا ودفنوها المهم كملت وزرعت الجوافه وسقيتها وصورتها لكم 








وهذي ثلاث صور مصورتنهن من المشتل فابوظبي فرمضان 









وهذا منظر من مبزره هديه لكم 






على فكره اعتقد انه شجرة كف مريم من صورها كان عندي منها فبيت عمتي 
ويسمونها صليخاه ما دري اذا صح الكلام ولا لا يام شيخه 
وسمحولي عالقصور

----------


## سلرا

يله نكمل الصور التشجيعيه

هاي الفراوله البريه ويسمونها وايلد ستروبري تطلع بكميات ثمريه اكثر من الفراوله العاديه عاد بزرعها وان شاء الله تطلع بسوي حفله اذا طلعت وبجسم منها شتلات 
وبعد فجل ابيض 



وهنيه عاد الاشياء الغريبه ما اعتقد حد منكم فكر يزرعها هههههههههه شجره الكاجو والنخله المروحه وثمار استوائيه تطلع في جزر الهاواي وانا احلم ازرعها هنيه ههههههههههه واحلامي بعيده المدا والى تحت الحمرا هاي زهور القلب النازف ويسمونها هارت بليدينج اعتقد هاي تنجح زراعتها عندنا يلا بنجرب وبنستحدث نبتات يديده في تجمعنا الحلو وياكم 



وهنيه زياده بذور الكيوي والباشن فروت والسمسم الزهور الورديه الي تشتهر فيها اليابان تسمى زهور الكرز اونها بتطلع عندنا بس لا ياس مع الحياه وزهور منقار الببغاء هاي الزهور مشهوره في المناطق الاستوائيه وخصوصا اندونيسا 


وهاي وردتى المفضله اللفندر مع زهره الباتونيا وانواع اخرى 


وهنيه العده القفازات للحديقه والمقص للتقليم 



بالتوفيق لنا جميعا الي موسم زراعي ناجح باذن الله

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> والله لكم وحشه اتولهت عليكن و على سوالفكم الحلوه 
> 
> اسمحولي عالغيبه اجازه الصيف و بعدين سفرتنا مع اليهال و بعدين انشغلت برمضان 
> 
> و الحمد الله بعد انتظار سنه و نص عرفت اني حامل في ليله القدر و شكلي اتوحم عالمنتدى 
> 
> مشكورين كل اللي سالوا عني وخاصه ام شيخه مشكوره الغاليه عالسوال 
> ...




مبرووووووووووووووك يام حمني تستاهلين كل خير 
الله يتمملج حملج على خير ويجعله حسن الخلقه والخلق ويجعله من الصالحين البارين بوالديه 
مسموحه هالموسم ما نباج تسوين شي لين الله يسهلها عليج وتربين بس مري سلمي من حين لحين 







> بالتوفيج ان شاء الله...
> حياج الله يااخت القمر نور تجمعنا





> حمدالله عالسلامه ام حمني طولتي الغيبه 
> ومبروك الله يتمم ويثبت لج حملج يارب 
> 
> اليوم اول ايام الدراسه نشروا العيال وابوهم 
> مبروووكين 
> وانا بقيت بروحي قلت اقوم اسوي لي شغله فهالبيت 
> وهالزراعه اللي ما فضينا لها فالاجازه من الحر 
> كانت عندي جوافه يايبتنها من البيت الجديم وكانت مره خلاص بتموت وحفرتلها حفره بس المشكله عندي في التربه اللي مسويين الصيانه ما خلو طابوقه وخشبه وغرشه الا ودفنوها المهم كملت وزرعت الجوافه وسقيتها وصورتها لكم 
> هيه ماشاء الله زين يوم زرعتيها 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> نقول باسم الله ان شاء الله اليوم بحط لكم شى يشجعكم صور البذور الي بزرعها وكلها بذور عضويه 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> دقني حزن يام عفرا 
> 
> تعرفين ابونا في الصيف سار الاردن ووصيته ايبلي بذور
> ولد اخوه زارع من بذور الاردن ما شاء الله الانتاج رهيب كان زارع الموسم الي فات في مزرعته في ليوا 
> المهم وقلتله ما ترجع من دون لبذور حاول يشتري بس المهندس الي يعرفه في الاردن دق صدره وقاله بيبلك ولين يوم السفر تخبره عن لبذور قاله بطرشهن لك شهر 10 عاد ابونا مارام يسوي شي لانه طالع المطار .. وقالي راحت عليك ياصاحبي جان بتريين لبذور شهر 10 ولا ازرعي الي عندج 
> قلتله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله مالي بد من بذور كارفور ههههههه
> 
> ...


سامحوني بظهر الحين على امل اللقاء بكن مزارعاتي العزيزات 
ورايه غدا شيخه طالبه كوسى محشي باللبن وتركيه تحبه طبقها المفضل 
وابونا يعيد يوم اسويه 
ابا افهم شو ارتباطنا احنا يالمواطنين بكل شي في روب ولبن هههههههه
ولي في خاطرها من اعيوني بنزل صورته وخلكن شوف وحرق يوف

يالله خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين خواتي ما قصرتوا 

عندي سوال شو الاحسن نشتري بذور نزرعها و لا نشتري شتل ؟ 

انا السنه الماضيه زرعت من النوعين بذور و شتل لقيت البذور بطيئه و الشتل بسرعه ثمرة

----------


## سلرا

لا خلينا منج يا الوافيه يا ام شيخه امره ما طلبتي الي بزرع منه بحسب حسابج فيه من كل نوع وحنا في ديك الساعه الي تبين شى ونروم عليه وانتى خيرج سابق ولا تقصرين !!

من عيونى لج ولباقي الخوات ومثل ما ذكرت بذوري اييبهن اورقانج ومب موجود منهن في الامارات يعنى بتاكلون منتجات مميزه وخاصه بتجمع حديقتى

كل نوع بزرعه بحط اسمه على الاصيص حتى يسهل عليج تعرفين شو هي هالنبته

----------


## سلرا

> مشكورين خواتي ما قصرتوا 
> 
> عندي سوال شو الاحسن نشتري بذور نزرعها و لا نشتري شتل ؟ 
> 
> انا السنه الماضيه زرعت من النوعين بذور و شتل لقيت البذور بطيئه و الشتل بسرعه ثمرة


هلا وغلا ام حمنى حبيبتي شو نوع البذور والشتلات اتلي خذتيهم يعتمد ترا على النوع فيه شئ احسن تزرعينه بذور وشى يفضل تاخذينه شتلات بس لو تحددين عشان نخبرج لا هنتى

----------


## xouaexo

> مساكن الله بالخير 
> 
> ام شواخي لج مني صورة بحطه فالرد الياي بترياها تتحمل 
> 
> ام جواهر تسلميلي الغااليه وانتي بعد لج صورة 
> 
> هانزادا يا الله مري علي انا وشيولي على اهبة الاستعداد باللي تباه اختنا ام جاسم
> 
> سلرا انا وياج الغلا قلبا وقالبا ديدان صراصير يعل كله يمشي بسبيل نلقى الخضار والانتعاش بزراعتنا
> ...



ما اتقصرين يا الريم يا شيخة الحريم 
في كل خير سواء الدعوات القلبيه 
او المساعده الشيوليه 
وانا بعد بربي ديدان قلت لسارا عندي بالوعه دوم تطفح وجاهزه لديدانج 
قالت ما يطيع زينج ديداني ماركه مب مال بواليع طافحه لازم بالوعه بمواصفات خاصه

----------


## xouaexo

> صوري ...
> 
> اول صورة لكل التجمع شيكو لذيذ طعمه 
> 
> 
> 
> صورة لاحلام وهاي البذور اللي طرشتيلي اياها كبرت الحمد لله مشكوووره فديييتج
> 
>  
> ...



يا سلام على الشيكو 
والجهنميه التايلنديه 
وعيبني كف مريم البنفسجي بندور عليه وبنزرعه بنسميه كف ريماني 


[QUOTE=أحلام الماسة;35101708]

تسلمين حبيبتي..وانا بالانتظار
تعرفين شو الفكرة الي تدور في بالي
بما إن ما عندنا مراجع عربية في مكتباتنا و تكون مرتبة وفيها اخراج حلو عن الزراعة
أفكر نجمع كل المواد الحلوة والمفيدة عن الزراعة والحدائق ونحطها في كتاب 
وتكون مرجع لكل هواة الزراعة :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
شو رايكم يا حلوات :12 (42): 


فكره جميله وكلنا بنساعدج وبنشتري النسخ ونوزعها للاهل 
متى بتبدين وبطرش لج اسمي وعنواني على الخاص

----------


## xouaexo

> نقول باسم الله ان شاء الله اليوم بحط لكم شى يشجعكم صور البذور الي بزرعها وكلها بذور عضويه وان شاء الله وبتقاسمها معاكم يا حلوين الي في خاطرها شى منهن تخبرني هاي اول صوره
> 
> 
> 
> وهاي انواع الطماط من الحجم البيبي الصغير لين الجاينت الكبير 
> 
> 
> 
> وهذي اللوبيا 
> ...



ما شاء الله عليج ام عفاري 
وايد حلوين ومتنوعين وغريبين 
لازم اوسع مساحة مشتلي 
وانا بعد حطيلي كم دوده على يمب مجهزه علبة خشبيه مال دهن العود السيوفي 
عشان تمشي مع برستيج ديدانج الماركه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*أنا أفتقد همس الأزاهير...وين سارت؟؟* 
***** 
*أم شيخة الغالية..تذكرت شي ما خبرتج اياه*
*تذكرين شيرة القطن؟؟ أنا حاطة في تربتها شوية ديدان في فترة الحضانة مع تربتها...!!!!*
*ما أدري ..في اي مرحلة وصلوا؟؟* 
***** 
*سارا..انت فنانة* 
*انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون*
*انا بذوري جاهزة بعد..وان شا الله بتابع وياج مراحل النمو*
*قلبت التربة*
*بس اتريا اني احضر الورشة واشتري السماد لاني ابغي اشوف الخطوات الصحيحة*
*قريت قبل يومين انج تسئلين عن السماد*
*في راس الخيمة يبيعون الكيسين ب15 درهم* 
*تكرمين سماد بقر من مزرعة الدقداقة*
*بس تحددين لهم كم تبغين( محل بيع منتجات المزرعة ) ويعطونج فاتورة للاستلام من داخل المزرعة*
*ايوون العمال ويحطون لج في السيارة...وهذا للعلم.* 
***** 
*أم جاسم مشكورة عالتشجيع*
*بس انا مول مب الاولية في سوالف التجميع والتدوين...كانت مجرد فكرة واتمنى حد يتبناها*
*ربي يسعدج*

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور 

شصبحتن اليوم .. هااااا شو لعيال مع المدرسه 

متحمسين الها ولا متولهين على الرقاد ههههه




> مشكورين خواتي ما قصرتوا 
> حي الله ام حمني 
> عندي سوال شو الاحسن نشتري بذور نزرعها و لا نشتري شتل ؟ 
>  معظم الي زرعته بذور .. غير كم نوع شتل 
> انا السنه الماضيه زرعت من النوعين بذور و شتل لقيت البذور بطيئه و الشتل بسرعه ثمرة
> البذور ان زرعتيها من شهر 9 ما بتكونين متأخره بس ان تأخرتي شرات العام انا تأخرت كان النمو بطيء

----------


## سلرا

> ما شاء الله عليج ام عفاري 
> وايد حلوين ومتنوعين وغريبين 
> لازم اوسع مساحة مشتلي 
> وانا بعد حطيلي كم دوده على يمب مجهزه علبة خشبيه مال دهن العود السيوفي 
> عشان تمشي مع برستيج ديدانج الماركه


هههههههههههههههه يا حلو سوالفج يا ام جاسم دهن عود سيوفي مره وحده بس ديدانى رقيقات اخاف تخنقهم ريحه الدهن عود شو رايج في كوكو شانيل مب الريحه ابردعلى الكائنات الجميله
وفالج طيب نصيبج انتى وام شيخه محفوظ

----------


## سلرا

ما عليج زود حبيبتي احلام حلينا مساله السماد الله يطول في عمر ناس ما قصروا 

وما نستغنى عن خبرج الغاليه وبناء على طلبج سويت الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=969911

لا تنسين الديدان يبن رطوبه دايما خلى الارض رطبه عشان تتكاثر وتسمد لج النبته وتهوي التربه

----------


## um sheikha

ياجماعة الخير وين القى هذا 



درت كارفور وايس والمينا ما ريت عندهم

----------


## ريـــــــماني

صباحكن نشاط بنشاط عزيزاتي

تدرون انا الوحيده اللي بالبيت ما اشتغل ولا ادرس ولا طلعتلي وظيفه

البارحه من الصبح تلفونات اون ليش انتي راقده ونحن نداوم ههههه حسد

اخويه يقول دواج انعرسج ببتاني عسب يساعدج بالزراعه كااااااااااااك

بس يا الله شو نسوي صابرون والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير

ام شيخه طرت على بالي فكره عالصورة اللي حاطتنها لان انا بعد دورت بدايسو 

ولا حصلت بس توني اتذكر قالب الثلج اللي ايي ويا الثلاجه هزرج ينفع والا لا 

انا باخذ عن امايه واحد بالدس وبجرب فديتها شارتنه عسب اتسوي فيه شعيرية احمد

مكعبات بس ها لا تخبرون حد سر بيني وبينكم

----------


## سلرا

> ياجماعة الخير وين القى هذا 
> 
> 
> 
> درت كارفور وايس والمينا ما ريت عندهم


هلا وغلا فديتج بتلقينه في القاردن سنتر الي في شارع الشيخ زايد في دبي انا ماخذه منه العام من عندهم وطبعا من مواقع كثيره من النت قبل كنت اطلب منهم بس احجام مب وايد كبيره عشان الشحن يطلع اكثر من قيمه المنتج او احتمال تلقين منه في مشاتل ورسان في دبي الي ماراح هناك صراحه فاته نص عمره عالم من المشاتل اشكال وانواع


ذكرتيني وين صور محشي الكوسا ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## um sheikha

هلا ريماني 
والله فكرج حلوه .. لا ولي في ايس ايقولي استخدمي قشر البيض 

هلا ام عفرا 
بشوف جان ابونا بيودينا ولا بوصي حد الشباب 
بالنسبه لزراعة لبذور ازرع مثل السنه الي طافت في الارض على طول لانه ما عندي مشتل 

هههههه نسيت والله عطيني دقايق وبنزلج الصور

صحن التقديم 


صورة التعذيب الي طرشتها حق خواتي هههه
حقوق الطبخه ترجع لختيه الحبيبه صاحبة الظل الخفيف ام حمووود طباختنا الماهره ولي اتعلم منها اسهل الطرق لطبق مميز 



حد سمع عن مجبوس السالمون .. هذا طبقي المفضل كل خميس بس رهيب 
يارتيه علمتنياه من خمس اسنين وادمنت عليه الصراحه 
مجبوس بس فيه نكهة السالمون قويه 
وانتن اعلم بنكهة السالمون .. السالمون وما ادراك ما السالمون 


بنزل طريقته في قسم الاطباق الساخنه بناء على رغبة وحده من الاخوات .. اول مره انزل موضوع في قسم الطبخ 
وعثرت عثره ما عرفت اطبخ ولا اصور وتركيه تمسك التيلفون وتربعبه حل ما انا اريد اصور 
زين ما نحرقت الطبخه وانا اربع وراها من المطبخ لين غرفة الالعاب 

.

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم 
الحين يا دوري في استعراض بعض الاستعدادات للموسم اليديد
أول شي هذي بعض البذور الي جهزتها للموسم حسب موعدها 
أولا:الخضراوات
الكوسا و الخيار والبقدونس والكزبرة والرويد والجرجير والبروكلي و الخس
بس عندي سؤال بالنسبة للبروكلي: كيف طريقة زراعته المناسبة؟؟ 
 

وهني البصل الأخضر و الأبيض والطماط بأنواعه والباذنجان  
 
ثانيا: الزهور والورود طبعا تشكيلة منوعه بس بزرعها في نهاية الشهر إن شا الله 
 

ثالثا: أنواع ما أعرفها منها البوير ( اليقطين) والباقي مجهول بالنسبة لي 
 

يينا للقوالب: 
اشتريت منها من ايس ومنها موجود بعد في دايسو و وهذي مقويات للزراعة اشتريتها من كارفور
أم شيخة جربي تزرعين في مثل هالقوالب 
 
وهني براويكم شي بس احزروا شو ها؟؟؟ 
 
 

وسلامتكم
اليوم العصر إن شا الله بحضر الورشة وبنقل لكم المفيد إن شا الله
دعواتكم

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ما عليج زود حبيبتي احلام حلينا مساله السماد الله يطول في عمر ناس ما قصروا 
> 
> وما نستغنى عن خبرج الغاليه وبناء على طلبج سويت الموضوع
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=969911
> 
> لا تنسين الديدان يبن رطوبه دايما خلى الارض رطبه عشان تتكاثر وتسمد لج النبته وتهوي التربه


تستاهلين كل خير يا سارا
وما شاالله موضوعج رائع ربي يطرح فيكم البركة




> ياجماعة الخير وين القى هذا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> درت كارفور وايس والمينا ما ريت عندهم


أنا بحاول أدور لج أم شيخة وبسأل وبخبرج إذا لقيت 

وانا مخططة استخدم كرتون البيض بعد ممكن يفي بالقرض بشكل مؤقت :12 (70): 




> صباحكن نشاط بنشاط عزيزاتي
> 
> تدرون انا الوحيده اللي بالبيت ما اشتغل ولا ادرس ولا طلعتلي وظيفه
> 
> البارحه من الصبح تلفونات اون ليش انتي راقده ونحن نداوم ههههه حسد
> 
> اخويه يقول دواج انعرسج ببتاني عسب يساعدج بالزراعه كااااااااااااك
> 
> بس يا الله شو نسوي صابرون والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير
> ...


*ريماني...تأكدي إن الوظيفة رزق من الله...كثري من الاستغفار والدعاء مع الدعاء بالبركة في الشي الي تبغينه*
*وربي يرزقج الريال الصالح والوظيفة المناسبة*





> هلا ريماني 
> والله فكرج حلوه .. لا ولي في ايس ايقولي استخدمي قشر البيض 
> 
> هلا ام عفرا 
> بشوف جان ابونا بيودينا ولا بوصي حد الشباب 
> بالنسبه لزراعة لبذور ازرع مثل السنه الي طافت في الارض على طول لانه ما عندي مشتل 
> 
> هههههه نسيت والله عطيني دقايق وبنزلج الصور
> 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

[QUOTE=um sheikha;35137126]هلا ريماني 
والله فكرج حلوه .. لا ولي في ايس ايقولي استخدمي قشر البيض 

قشر بيض لا بيطير 
ثذكرون غلا وبذورها اللي في المشتل البلاستيك ما وعينا الا الهوا مطيرنه 
لازم اتثبتوه زين ما زين 
هلا ام عفرا 
بشوف جان ابونا بيودينا ولا بوصي حد الشباب 
بالنسبه لزراعة لبذور ازرع مثل السنه الي طافت في الارض على طول لانه ما عندي مشتل 

هههههه نسيت والله عطيني دقايق وبنزلج الصور

صحن التقديم 


صورة التعذيب الي طرشتها حق خواتي هههه
حقوق الطبخه ترجع لختيه الحبيبه صاحبة الظل الخفيف ام حمووود طباختنا الماهره ولي اتعلم منها اسهل الطرق لطبق مميز 


ام حمود خلاص عرفينا عليها 

كوسى باللبن ما احبها بس يمكن اغير رايي بعد ما اذوقها من ايدج 
مثل ما غيرت رايي بالشيش برك بعد ما سوته بنتي نور 
باقي الكبه باللبن ما احبها لانني ما كلتها وهي لذيذه 




حد سمع عن مجبوس السالمون .. هذا طبقي المفضل كل خميس بس رهيب 
يارتيه علمتنياه من خمس اسنين وادمنت عليه الصراحه 
مجبوس بس فيه نكهة السالمون قويه 
وانتن اعلم بنكهة السالمون .. السالمون وما ادراك ما السالمون 
 



واو مجبوس سلمون 
انا اسوي روزيتو سلمون 
ام شيخه خلي السلمون للروزيتو والمجبوس سوي تحته مالح 
بسنا تشويه لاكلاتنا الشعبيه 
بس هذا ما يمنع انشوف الموضوع في قسم المطبخ 
واها لازم اتنزلين الرابط هنيه ولا بتتعاقبين مثل وحده اعرفها 
دلوعه ونسايه

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
>  هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جواهر
> الحين يا دوري في استعراض بعض الاستعدادات للموسم اليديد
> شكلي طلعت مزارعه فاشله 
> أول شي هذي بعض البذور الي جهزتها للموسم حسب موعدها 
> أولا:الخضراوات
> الكوسا و الخيار والبقدونس والكزبرة والرويد والجرجير والبروكلي و الخس
> بس عندي سؤال بالنسبة للبروكلي: كيف طريقة زراعته المناسبة؟؟
>  عند جهينه الخبر ام عفرا
> ...





> قشر بيض لا بيطير 
> ثذكرون غلا وبذورها اللي في المشتل البلاستيك ما وعينا الا الهوا مطيرنه 
> لازم اتثبتوه زين ما زين
> 
> زين يوم خبرتينا يام جاسم 
>  
> ام حمود خلاص عرفينا عليها 
> كوسى باللبن ما احبها بس يمكن اغير رايي بعد ما اذوقها من ايدج 
> مثل ما غيرت رايي بالشيش برك بعد ما سوته بنتي نور 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااا
بصراحة استانست عالورشة البسيطة
كنت اتوقع إنه بيكون فيها شي عملي بس كانت نظرية 
 
أحلى شي في الورشة 
البروشورات والمطبوعات لأن فيها أشياء مفيدة وتوعية و إرشادات 
 
مثلا هذا فيه كيفية زراعة الخضروات 
 
وهذا تقويم زراعي 

 
 
*آخر شي هدايا البذور ونسيت الخس* 
 
*وبعد تذكرت وزعوا علينا قوالب الشتلات نفس الي تبغينها يا ام شيخة*
*تكفي حق 50 شتلة*
*بس نسيت أصوره*
*****
*كنت أتمنى إني أتكلم عن تجاربي لكن تلومت واستحيت من الجمهور* 
*المفاجأة*
*في الورشة*
*كانت*
*أم جاسم*
*ما شفت إلا خيالها* 
*****
*يا لله يا وردة بيضا أتريا تقريرج وبنشوف منو تقريره أحسن*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

أم شيخة غناتي
هذي كراتين جهاز جواهر اللابتوب كانت بتعقهم 
لكن اختج ام جواهر ما تعق اي شي صديقة البيئة
بستفيد منهم للبذور كتجربة 
ولا تقولين عن عمرج جذه انت الخير والبركة
واظن هذا هو الهدوء قبل العاصفة

----------


## um sheikha

> مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بصراحة استانست عالورشة البسيطة
> كنت اتوقع إنه بيكون فيها شي عملي بس كانت نظرية 
>  
> أحلى شي في الورشة 
> البروشورات والمطبوعات لأن فيها أشياء مفيدة وتوعية و إرشادات 
>  
> مثلا هذا فيه كيفية زراعة الخضروات 
>  
> ...







> أم شيخة غناتي
> هذي كراتين جهاز جواهر اللابتوب كانت بتعقهم 
> لكن اختج ام جواهر ما تعق اي شي صديقة البيئة
> بستفيد منهم للبذور كتجربة 
> هههههههه وانا اقول اطور دايسو قام ايييب شي حق الديدان ههههههه
> فديتج انتي ياصديقة البيئه 
> 
> ولا تقولين عم عمرج جذه انت الخير والبركة
> واظن هذا هو الهدوء قبل العاصفة
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

ツ】ઇ需✿`•. مجبــــوس الســـــــلمون .•`✿需ઇ【ツ
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=970456

حياكن

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرورو على المزارعات النشيطات 

شحالكن عساكن بخير وسهاله ... شصبحتن اليوم 

انا اليوم احس اعضامي مكسره الاخت تركيه نشت الساعه 3 وتمت الدور في الحجره 
ولقت الايباد وتمت تلعب فيه
وما اسمع الا هالياهل الي يضحك في الغرفه 
ثرها الاخت داخله اليوتيوب وحاطه على الياهل الي يضحك وانا زر عقلي من الروع 
وتميت وياها لين رقت عاد عند الصلاه صليت ورقت شويه ونشيت 6 ونص اوعي شيخه ووصلناها والاخت تركيه راقده في كرسيها
ورجعت البيت وهي تاكل رز مع الملايكه ولين دخلتها وهي في سابع نومه لا وبعد اتكعكع وهي راقده شكلها مستمتعه في حلمها 
وانا اليه الله انسني تعباااااانه .. الله المستعان 

ام خليفه 
ام عبدالله 
ام ميثاء 
ام منصور 
ام ميره 
لميعه
ام حمني
همس الازاهير اختنا العزيزه من السعوديه 
غدير واروى 

ياجماعة الخير وينكن تولهنا عليكن

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير ع المزارعات النشيطات ما شاءالله عليكن اشحالكن الغاليات 
بصراحه انا بديت في ترتيب الارض وتسميدها لكن ها اليومين عندي كمن شغله بحاول اخلص وانزل الصور 
ام شيخه ياحافظ ع الكوسا وتشتاقلج العافيه 
سارا ماشاءالله ع البذور وانا بعد يايبه بذور من تايلند بحاول انزل الصور لكن هااللاب توب ملعوزني 
ام جاسم اعلومج واعلوم تانكيج 
احلام الحمدلله ع السلامه ويسلام ع تقريرج 
ام حمني الحمدلله ع السلامه ومبروك والله يسهل عليج 

وبقية التجمع اضم صوتي لصوت ام شيخه وينكن
ام خليفه ام ميره همس الازاهير ام ميثانه ومالها وجود

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير ع المزارعات النشيطات ما شاءالله عليكن اشحالكن الغاليات 
> بصراحه انا بديت في ترتيب الارض وتسميدها لكن ها اليومين عندي كمن شغله بحاول اخلص وانزل الصور 
> ام شيخه ياحافظ ع الكوسا وتشتاقلج العافيه 
> سارا ماشاءالله ع البذور وانا بعد يايبه بذور من تايلند بحاول انزل الصور لكن هااللاب توب ملعوزني 
> ام جاسم اعلومج واعلوم تانكيج 
> احلام الحمدلله ع السلامه ويسلام ع تقريرج 
> ام حمني الحمدلله ع السلامه ومبروك والله يسهل عليج 
> 
> وبقية التجمع اضم صوتي لصوت ام شيخه وينكن
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## um sheikha

تجمع حديقتي

----------


## سلرا

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحين يا دوري في استعراض بعض الاستعدادات للموسم اليديد
> أول شي هذي بعض البذور الي جهزتها للموسم حسب موعدها وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته هلا وغلا باحلام
> أولا:الخضراوات
> الكوسا و الخيار والبقدونس والكزبرة والرويد والجرجير والبروكلي و الخس
> بس عندي سؤال بالنسبة للبروكلي: كيف طريقة زراعته المناسبة؟؟
> الغاليه من تجربتي البروكلي تزرعينه في اصيص الحاضنه و اول ماتطلع لج 3 ورقات تنقلينه الي الارض المستديمه بعد ما تجهزينها بالتسميد وتتركين بين كل نبته والثانيه حوالي نص متر عشان تخلينها ترتاح في التوريق ما تتزاحم مع النبتات الثانيه  
>  
> ...


 الله يوفقكم ويسهل امركم وننتظر جديدكم من الورشه الزراعيه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

انا متابعه 
اريد اروح المشاتل بس عيزانه لا تقولون من الحمل توني 6 اسابيع بس كسل 
من وين تشترون البذور العضويه انا اشتري النوع العادي من كارفور ولا الجمعيه

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخيرات على مزارعاتي النشيطات 
شمسيتن اليوم 

هلا ام عفرا 
الي تسالين عنه عند ام جواهر هاذي كراتين جهاز بنتها جواهر للابتوب
انا ونتي قاعدين شوف وحرق يوف انشوف بس اغراض الورشه ههههه


ام حمني 
والله ياختيه انا مثلج اشتري يا من المينا او كارفور

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*مرحبا بالبطلات المزارعات*

*سارا حبيبتي..مشكورة عالارشادات الجميلة خصوصا لزراعة البروكلي وموضوع الصناعة الصينية..خوفتيني منها بصراحة*

*أم عبد الله..وجودج بركة يالله يالله الهمة ترانا بنوزع الأوسمة عن قريب* 

*أم شيخة الغالية.. بحاول اوفر لج نسخ ثانية للمطبوعات موصية ناس يمكن يسيرون*

* اخر الاخبار..باجر بحاول اييب لي السماد وابتدي الزراعة الحقيقية.. احتمال ابدا بالكوسا و البيليان (باذنجان ) والبصل* 
*وبحاول انقل الشتلات الكبيرة الي ما احتاجها عشان اسوي مساحة للخضروات ... وبرتب الاشجار الكبيرة*
*وسلامتكم*

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااااااااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن شصبحتن اليوم 
وشو المدارس والواجبات مع لعيال ..

سلرا 
يام عفرا ما عليج امر شاسوي مع لبذور ازرعهن في الارض المستديمه ما عندي مشتل الهن 
هاااا شو الراي وشو الافضل من خلال تجربتج 

ام جواهر 
مشكوره وما قصرتي فديتج والله انج تقرين الي في بالي بغيت اخبرج بس ترددت اكتبلج و انتي يزاج الله خير 
ما قصرتي شفتيلي شوفه لا خلا ولا عدم يام جواهر 
كلمتهم البارحه والاخوات ما قصرن وصلوني للاخت ام روضه يزاها الله خير والنعم فيها ماقصرت 
قالتلي بطرشلي الي وزعولكم من الملف مع لبذور مع صحن لبذور .. والله انها احرجتني بكرمها مسكينه 
وخبرتها عن تجمعنا وشافت تقريرج 
الصراحه استحيت منها ما رمت اقولها اريد حق ثنتين حقي وحق ام عفرا ولا هي الشاهد الله ما بتقصر لو قلتلها 
عاد الي بيني مع الي بييج بنجاسمه انا وام عفرا .


الباقي وينكن شدن حيلكن وين وصلتن في الزراعه

بظهر احوس انا وتركوووش في الحديقه

هههههههههه
شوفوا اشقد الزهايمر متمكن مني بسبب تركوش 

اكتشفت لبذور هاذي عندي من اخر الموسم الي فات هههههه 



وهاذي من بذور الاردن الي عطونياها العمال في ليوا بس الخس3 انواع 


واليوم بزرع الي اروم عليه وباجر الباقي

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح النور والسرور ع المزارعه النشيطه تبارك الله الغاليه انا عن نفسي الحمدلله بخير والعيال يسرج حالهم سرحوا مدارسهم الله يحفظهم ومن رديت من توصيلهم رحت عند الزراعه نكمل ترتيب الارض عشان نزرع بس اليوم الجو عدنا حار شويه ماقدرت اكمل وهذه اخر الاخبار من مدينة العين وبتحديد من بيت ام عبدالله (ههههههه)

وصباح العسل ع الناس العسل وبسكن من الكسل قومن نشن

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح النور والسرور ع المزارعه النشيطه تبارك الله الغاليه انا عن نفسي الحمدلله بخير والعيال يسرج حالهم سرحوا مدارسهم الله يحفظهم ومن رديت من توصيلهم رحت عند الزراعه نكمل ترتيب الارض عشان نزرع بس اليوم الجو عدنا حار شويه ماقدرت اكمل وهذه اخر الاخبار من مدينة العين وبتحديد من بيت ام عبدالله (ههههههه)
> 
> وصباح العسل ع الناس العسل وبسكن من الكسل قومن نشن
> هلا صباح الورد يام عبدالله 
> يازين اعلوم دار الزين يعل ياربي دووم اعلومكم طيبه 
> 
> تحيدين الهمبا تراني يبسته وقلت بزرعه بس على منوه تركيه ما تخلي شي ما تنبره 
> وشليت صلامة الهمبا امع اللوز من بيت هلنا وأوني دسيتهن عن تركيه من 4 تيام وانا ادورها اريد ازرعها وخفت البشكاره عقته في الكجره تكرمون بس ما تبا تخبرني ودقني حزن جاني ميبستنهن من يوم ما طرشتيلياهن وقلت ما لي نصيب ازرعهن 
> وشوفي بالله عليج وين حاطتنهن جدام اعيوني بس ياختيه القلب ميت تركيه ما خلت شي فيه صاحي 
> في الزراعه عندي في الصاله ومجابلتني .. وعقب ما نقع راسي من الدواره يتني تركيه الحين تقولي ماماه نم نم يوم طالعت ان الهمبا الي داستنه عنها تخيلي

----------


## سلرا

صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور خواتى الغاليات

احلام فديتج يا حبيبت قلبي انتى الخير والبركه ولي تامرين فيه حاظرين كم احلام عندنا وبالنسبه للبذور الصينيه الغاليه معالجه وراثيا وانا اخاف من الاشياء الي تعاكس الفطره والصينيين محد يامن فيهم همهم البيع والفلوس وصحه الناس ماتهمهم لانهم هم مايعولون يوم ياكلون تكرمين الجلاب والقطاو حتى الناس ماسلمو منهم الله يكفينا شرهم 


ام شيخه مبدعه التجمع لا خليت منج يا اختى الحبيبه يوم سميتج الوافيه في محلها السموه الي تفكرين فينى شدراج انى كنت حابه اطلع على الكتيبات مالت الورشه القلوب شواهد كنا متعشمين في ام جاسم بس شكلها نستنا يوم شافت الزراعه هههههههه بالنسبه للبذور ما شاء الله عندج كولكشن حلو وبنتبادل بالشتلات الي عندج وما عندي والي عندي وعندج او ما عندج بطرش يعنى انا حاسبه حسابج في كل نوع سويله مكان حق الشتلات الي بزرعهن لج ..... زرعت لج لوبيا نوعين سميك ورفيع يجنن حق الصالونه وزرعت لج كوسا زوكيني اصفر واخضر وطبعا الطماط الشهير مالي 6 انواع وخيار 3 انواع ومن الخس تحبين ازرعه والا اعطيج بذوره مكس على راحتج ؟؟؟ والفجل الجزري .....

ولي في خاطرها شى تخبرني وهذا المشتل المصغر بعد ما بذرت البذور فيه لي ولكم

----------


## سلرا

وهذا مكان من الاماكن الي ازرع فيها الشتلات مثل الطماط و اللوبيا والخيار وطبعا اغطيه لفتره حتى التزهير لاحضتوا البراميل الي ورا الاخضر والاحمر من يحزر شو هن التى تعرف لها وسام من عند احلام ههههههههههههههههههه




هاي التمديدات والتسميد والارض تقريبا بتكون جاهزه خلال الاسبوع الياي بس ننتظر الشتلات تنبت وننقلها والي مايحتاج شتل ممكن ابدا ازرعه على الاسبوع الياي باذن الله انزين يينا حق الالغاز شفتوا الربطه الخضرا الي ورا من عرف شو هيه يلا شدوا حيلكم الاوسمه في الانتظار

----------


## هانزادا

> وهذا مكان من الاماكن الي ازرع فيها الشتلات مثل الطماط و اللوبيا والخيار وطبعا اغطيه لفتره حتى التزهير لاحضتوا البراميل الي ورا الاخضر والاحمر من يحزر شو هن التى تعرف لها وسام من عند احلام ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هلا وغلا بسارونه ما شاء الله عليج نشيطه 
> البراميل اللي ورا جان ما خاب ظني انها للديدان هههههههههههههه
> 
> هاي التمديدات والتسميد والارض تقريبا بتكون جاهزه خلال الاسبوع الياي بس ننتظر الشتلات تنبت وننقلها والي مايحتاج شتل ممكن ابدا ازرعه على الاسبوع الياي باذن الله انزين يينا حق الالغاز شفتوا الربطه الخضرا الي ورا من عرف شو هيه يلا شدوا حيلكم الاوسمه في الانتظار


اما الربطه الخضرا يمكن انها سماد
انا اول وحده جاوبت 
كم بتعطيني من 100؟

----------


## سلرا

هانزاده نورتي الموضوع لكن للاسف يا الغاليه الاجابات خاطئه جان البرميل العود كله ديدان عزاه رحنا فيها هههههه حاولي مره اخرى

----------


## هانزادا

ياختيه من كثر الروع من الديدان توقعتهم فالبرميل 
يعني الدرجه صفر

----------


## همس الازاهير

صباح الخير

ماشاء الله ع الهمه والنشاط والله تفتحون النفس وحشتوني كيف حالكم جميعا ام جاسم روزه هانزادا 
ا لحاضر والغائب

احلام تشتاقلك العافيه ماتفقدين عزيز حبيبتي والله يجزاكم كل خير انت وام شيخه وسلرا ( من استطاع

منكم ان ينفع اخاه فلينفعه) كل الشكر ام شيخه على جهودك انشغلت عنكم اعد فلوس العيديه وبعدي ماخلصت قلت ارجع لها بعدين 

المهم حبيت اكتب عن تجربتي في تربية اللدود تذكرون اللدوده الى لقيتها واستفزعت باحلام وشارو علي وسلرا بفندق 5 نجوم واوبن بوفيه مفتوح 24 س ورش ماء كل يومين بعد اسبوعين حبيت اشوف

النتيجه كم صاروا 50 \60 وحده والمفاجاءه ولا وحده؟ لكن اكتشفت طريقه اسهل عندي حوض صغير كل مارفعته الاقي تحته كم وحده واتركهم لخالقهم

سلرا البراميل السماد الي انتم تسونه ما اعرف اسمه والثاني مزرعة اللدود

حبيباتي ان شاء الله يوم الاحد بزوركم ضيفه الي في خاطره شئ تشر بس وانا حاضره

سؤال اخير مره في طريقي للمدينه الصينيه شفت لوحه صغيره مكتوب عليها سوق الاقمشه هل فعلا في سوق ؟ لاني استغربت انه برا المدينه والبيع بالجمله او التجزائه اختكم من عشاق الاقمشه

ولكم كلللللللللللل الشكر

عن اذنكم بسوي غداي القاكم على خير

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> انا متابعه 
> 
> اريد اروح المشاتل بس عيزانه لا تقولون من الحمل توني 6 اسابيع بس كسل 
> 
> من وين تشترون البذور العضويه انا اشتري النوع العادي من كارفور ولا الجمعيه




*مرحبا أم عبد الرحمن*
*الحركة فيها بركة...بس تحملي على عمرج*
*بتلاقينها في المشاتل العادية حبيبتي*
*ولا تقطعينا الغالية*





> السلااااااااااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شحالكن شصبحتن اليوم 
> وشو المدارس والواجبات مع لعيال ..
> 
> *الحمد لله أنا اجتزت هالمرحلة...بنتي عندها ثانوية السنة..دعواتج يا ام شيخة*
> 
> سلرا 
> يام عفرا ما عليج امر شاسوي مع لبذور ازرعهن في الارض المستديمه ما عندي مشتل الهن 
> هاااا شو الراي وشو الافضل من خلال تجربتج 
> ...





> صباح النور والسرور ع المزارعه النشيطه تبارك الله الغاليه انا عن نفسي الحمدلله بخير والعيال يسرج حالهم سرحوا مدارسهم الله يحفظهم ومن رديت من توصيلهم رحت عند الزراعه نكمل ترتيب الارض عشان نزرع بس اليوم الجو عدنا حار شويه ماقدرت اكمل وهذه اخر الاخبار من مدينة العين وبتحديد من بيت ام عبدالله (ههههههه)
> 
> وصباح العسل ع الناس العسل وبسكن من الكسل قومن نشن



*الله يبارك فيها أم عبد الله...بعد يومين بيكون الجو أبرد إن شا الله*
*يا الله الهمة الهمة*

****

*اليوم من الساعة 6 الصبح إلى الساعة 12تقريبا انشغلت في تنظيف الحديقة المتواضعة ( بيت هلي طبعا )وكسرت الشير الكبير لأنه يحت الورق* 
*وقصصت الأوراق والأغصان الزايدة..ورتبت شير الريحان وايد منتشر وكبران عندي*
*وسمدت التربة وزرعت ( جرجير-وشبت- كزبرة- خس-رويد-ملفوف - قرنبيط -ملفوف)*
*واستودعتهم الله*
*بغييب بس يومين وراده*

----------


## سلرا

يا مرحبا بهمس الازاهير اسفرت وانورت يا مرحبا براعيه ارض الحرمين شاطره ايجابتج نصها صح ونصها غلط السماد الي نسويه اسمه كومبوست الي في البراميل الاخضر والاحمر باقي الربطه الخضرا محد عرفها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وينكم يا مزارعات يا عيب الشوم لازم تعرفونه

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من الصبح احاول اسجل دخول والمنتدى رافض 
قلت خل اغير الابتوب والحمدلله دخلت بكل سهوله 

ببدا بالاخر همس الازاهير هاهنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
الجولدن تايم رجع بتجمع الشله عقبال ما اترد الغاليه ام خليفه 
بانسبه لسؤالج همس ما اعرف عن سوق الاقمشه اللي عند دراجون مول 
نحن عتدنا سوق السور للاقمشه في الشارجه اقمشه وبس 
والسوق الجديم كله افمشه واغراض نسائيه ومنزليه 

بالنسبه للورشه يا ساده يا كرام 
انا فضلت ما احطي التقرير قبل احلام وورده بيضا 
لانهم اول مره ايسيرون وفرحانين فيه وما حبيت اخرب عليهم 
لانني هاي ثاني مره اسير وان كنت ما لحقت الورشه الا في النهايه 
لكنها نفس السنه اللي طافت وما كان فيه اي تغيير بالنسبه لي 
اتعيبني مداخلات الزوار 
السنه واحد وجهه استفسار لمهندس البلديه ليش ما ايوعون الناس 
بمساوىء الداماس وفال انه ما ايخلي اي شجره اتعيش بقربه كلهم 
ايموتون لان جذوره قويه وتمتص الماي وتضغف التربه 
المهندس رد الداماس المفروض انه يستخدم كمصدات رياح ولاسوار 
المزارع الكبيره بعيدا عن الارض الزراعيه 
لكن الناس اساؤو استخدامه داخل المنازل السكنيه ذات الاراضي الصغيره 
انزين وعوهم بها الشي ما ايخصهم 

مثل ما خبرتكم الورشه مجرد محاضره مختصره عن كيفية تجهيز الارض للزراعه 
ومحاضره ثانيه عن كيفية عمل السماد العضوي في المنزل 
نفس المعلومات اللي كلكم اتعرفوها بالعكس سارا معلوماتها اغزر لانها عن تجربه وتطبيق 
والمحاضره مجرد حافظه من الكتاب 
وبالنسبه للكتيبات اللي شفتوها بتقرير احلام انا عندي نسختين خلوا سارا علي بوديلها نسخه 
وانتي يا ام شيخه بدي حد ثاني وانا سعيده بتواصلكم مع الاخت ام روضه وكثر الله من امثالها 

للعزيزه روزا وكل اللي يسالون عن التانكي صلحناه والحين نقدر نسقي بالهوز العادي 
لان اصلاح الشبكه التماتيك حباله طويله 

بديت اعبي الاحواض رمل واذا فضيت ها الويك اند وما سرت ابوظبي عند سارا 
بسير مشتل ورسان اشتري سماد وادوات زراعيه يديده

----------


## xouaexo

> يا مرحبا بهمس الازاهير اسفرت وانورت يا مرحبا براعيه ارض الحرمين شاطره ايجابتج نصها صح ونصها غلط السماد الي نسويه اسمه كومبوست الي في البراميل الاخضر والاحمر باقي الربطه الخضرا محد عرفها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وينكم يا مزارعات يا عيب الشوم لازم تعرفونه


انا اعرف البرميل الاخضر الكومبوست 

لكن اي ربطه خضرا 

اي ربطه خضرا برد اشوف الصور 

شفة الربطه الي جنها جتيل يمكن الجريل الاخضر اللي يغطون فيه المشتل

----------


## سلرا

> انا اعرف البرميل الاخضر الكومبوست 
> 
> لكن اي ربطه خضرا 
> 
> اي ربطه خضرا برد اشوف الصور 
> 
> شفة الربطه الي جنها جتيل يمكن الجريل الاخضر اللي يغطون فيه المشتل


صديقتى ام جاسم شحالج استعدي الاسبوع الي بعده للمه 
افا ام جاسم ماعرفتي الجتيل شوه هوه لا لا تزعلونى منكم جيه 

خلاص بقول لكم هذا الموس الي ينخلط مع الكمبوست كله اللياف ويعطي مساميه للتربه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور خواتى الغاليات
> 
> احلام فديتج يا حبيبت قلبي انتى الخير والبركه ولي تامرين فيه حاظرين كم احلام عندنا وبالنسبه للبذور الصينيه الغاليه معالجه وراثيا وانا اخاف من الاشياء الي تعاكس الفطره والصينيين محد يامن فيهم همهم البيع والفلوس وصحه الناس ماتهمهم لانهم هم مايعولون يوم ياكلون تكرمين الجلاب والقطاو حتى الناس ماسلمو منهم الله يكفينا شرهم 
> 
> صادقة يا سار
> 
> 
> ام شيخه مبدعه التجمع لا خليت منج يا اختى الحبيبه يوم سميتج الوافيه في محلها السموه الي تفكرين فينى شدراج انى كنت حابه اطلع على الكتيبات مالت الورشه القلوب شواهد كنا متعشمين في ام جاسم بس شكلها نستنا يوم شافت الزراعه هههههههه بالنسبه للبذور ما شاء الله عندج كولكشن حلو وبنتبادل بالشتلات الي عندج وما عندي والي عندي وعندج او ما عندج بطرش يعنى انا حاسبه حسابج في كل نوع سويله مكان حق الشتلات الي بزرعهن لج ..... زرعت لج لوبيا نوعين سميك ورفيع يجنن حق الصالونه وزرعت لج كوسا زوكيني اصفر واخضر وطبعا الطماط الشهير مالي 6 انواع وخيار 3 انواع ومن الخس تحبين ازرعه والا اعطيج بذوره مكس على راحتج ؟؟؟ والفجل الجزري .....
> 
> ...





> وهذا مكان من الاماكن الي ازرع فيها الشتلات مثل الطماط و اللوبيا والخيار وطبعا اغطيه لفتره حتى التزهير لاحضتوا البراميل الي ورا الاخضر والاحمر من يحزر شو هن التى تعرف لها وسام من عند احلام ههههههههههههههههههه
> * الله وايد حلو مشتلج يا سارا*
> *ممكن اجاوب يا ابلة...بس شو بتعطيني؟؟*
> *اعتقد انه للكومبوست*
> 
> 
> 
> هاي التمديدات والتسميد والارض تقريبا بتكون جاهزه خلال الاسبوع الياي بس ننتظر الشتلات تنبت وننقلها والي مايحتاج شتل ممكن ابدا ازرعه على الاسبوع الياي باذن الله انزين يينا حق الالغاز شفتوا الربطه الخضرا الي ورا من عرف شو هيه يلا شدوا حيلكم الاوسمه في الانتظار


*الربطة هذي اظن انها سماد؟؟*
*ذكرتيني بلعبتي المفضلةhidden objects البحث عن الاشياء المختفية*

*******


*استراحة تحت الظل ..محد بيقهوينا شاي ماي قهوة..الموجود*




> صباح الخير
> 
> *اسفرت وانورت..طولتي الغيبة*
> 
> ماشاء الله ع الهمه والنشاط والله تفتحون النفس وحشتوني كيف حالكم جميعا ام جاسم روزه هانزادا 
> ا لحاضر والغائب
> 
> احلام تشتاقلك العافيه ماتفقدين عزيز حبيبتي والله يجزاكم كل خير انت وام شيخه وسلرا ( من استطاع
> 
> ...


*هني وعافية*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> من الصبح احاول اسجل دخول والمنتدى رافض 
> قلت خل اغير الابتوب والحمدلله دخلت بكل سهوله  
> ببدا بالاخر همس الازاهير هاهنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
> الجولدن تايم رجع بتجمع الشله عقبال ما اترد الغاليه ام خليفه 
> بانسبه لسؤالج همس ما اعرف عن سوق الاقمشه اللي عند دراجون مول 
> نحن عتدنا سوق السور للاقمشه في الشارجه اقمشه وبس 
> والسوق الجديم كله افمشه واغراض نسائيه ومنزليه  
> ...





> صديقتى ام جاسم شحالج استعدي الاسبوع الي بعده للمه 
> افا ام جاسم ماعرفتي الجتيل شوه هوه لا لا تزعلونى منكم جيه 
> 
> خلاص بقول لكم هذا الموس الي ينخلط مع الكمبوست كله اللياف ويعطي مساميه للتربه


**

*مش معقول*

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياصباح النور والسرور 
شصبحن اليوم يامزارعات عساكن بخير 

ما شاء الله نشيطات .. عساه دوم هالنشاط 

فاصل ريوق وراجعه تحيدني انسانه مرضاعه ههههههه 

حياكن

السموحه منكن بغيب اليوم وباجر ان رمت بدخل وان مارمت الله يسهل امري
وان شاء الله اشوفكن على خير يوم السبت بأذن الله ان الله جعلنا من الحييين 
سلااااااااااااااااااامي للحاضر والغايب 

اتمنالكن اجازه سعيده بأذن الله 
خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## سلرا

السلام عليكم خوياتي المزارعات السموحه منكم اليوم وايد انشغلت في المكتب ولي عوده باذن الله يوم الاحد

----------


## xouaexo

ما هذا كل وحده تدخل وتعتذر 
وين البخور يا ام شيخه 

عذركم معاكم اخواتي العزيزات استمتعوا بالاجازه 

امس سرت اشتريت محراث لحرث التربه (ناقصتني جاموسه )
واشتريت دلاء لنقل الماء والتربه والسماد 
واشتريت كميه من العقم اللي يتركبون فوق الرشاشات التماتيك 
وسالت راعي المحل اذا يعرف خبير برازيلي يعيد تركيب بيبات الري 
وعطاني رقم الخبير محمد جان خير الدين ووعدني خيرا 
واليوم شلينا الممر الصخري استعدادا لتغيره بالكامل 
واذا الخبير البرازيلي طلع زين وعدل بيبات الري 
بخليه يساعدني بتنظيف الحديقه وحرثها وبشوف كم تحتاج سماد عضوي وبشتريه 
ادعوا معاي يطلع الخبير البرازيلي احسن من خبير الجامعه الامريكيه 
لانه اذا ما نفع بخلي الشحي وبناته واولاده يكرفون بالحديقه تحت اشراف البشمهندسه ام جاسم

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

هلا بالنشيطات مع ان الجو ما يساعد بس ماشاء الله عليكم

انا انشاء الله ببدأ هالاسبوع 

اليوم طلعت اتفقد الزرع بعد ما قلت للمزارع يقلب التربه 

شفت شي وايد عجبني قلت لازم اراويكم الصور 

مره طلبت من الاخت ام جواهر طلبيه وطرشت لي هديه شجره القطن وايد استانست عليها لان صدق كان خاطري فيها 

هذي صوره الشجره اول ما نقلتها للارض 



خفت تموت بس الحمد الله شوي شوي بدا تورق 



واليوم شوفوا ما شاء الله صارت طولي 



بس الحين السوال اللي معذبني 

متى بتورد ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## سـح ـايب

صبحكن الله بالرضا والسرور 
يايه مسيره وخجلانه ههه
اعرفكم فردا فردا دار دار حوي حوي ههههههههه 

واتشرف باني عبر قوقل لقيت هالتجمع الرائع الراقي 
طبعا لا اخفيكم اني قريت كل الاجزاء السابقه واستفدت من كل رد الله يكتبها في ميزان حسناتكن يارب
مبتدئه بعد تجارب سابقه فاشله بس رجعت احاول ازرع 
والحمدلله كل يوم اتعلم شي جديد ومامات الا نص الزرع ههههههههههه < لا امزح بس شتلة فل جيزاني  :Frown:  

اللي ايقنته ان اي شيره اشوفها كنها ماتت بعد ماازرعها حتى مايبقى فيها ولا ورقه !!

مااايأس مثل قبل 

اكمل اسقي واتفاجأ انها تورق من جديد سبحانك ربي

يوه جني مسكت خط واخذت ويه ههههههه 

ام حمني ماشاء الله تبارك الله ابهرني حجمها جم لج زارعتنها؟

الله يبارك لج في عطاه 

< تحاول تتكلم امااراتي ههه
وربي حبيت الامارات زود عقبكن 

وردة حبنا على قولة عادل امام ريحانه من حوشي ناظلت حتى البقاء < الناس يهدون روز وحركات وانتي ريحان *_*



اللي زرعتهن الى الان والحمدلله ناجيات 

جهنميه < راح اشتري لها فيتامين باذن الله لانها مقرعه ههه 

ام شيخه لبى قلبها ماقصرررت 

اكليل الجبل 
الفتنه 
النيم
ريحان 
الدبايه 
صبار 

شريت سدر (البنق ) واكتشفت انها مصابه بالذباب الابيض وجاي على الورق نقاط سوداء 
واكره المبيدات الكيماويه حاولت اسوي بحث بالانجليزي لمبيد عضوي مافاد فقلعتها  :Frown: 

على ان حجمها كان حلو بس خفت من الحشرات تكثر 

لي عوده متى ماربي راد

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحالكن يامزارعات .. جمعه مباركه على الجميع ان شاء الله 

يعني الصراحه ناس وايد بيحصلون على اوسمه هالموسم ههههههه 

شدن حيلكن الهمه يامزارعات

احسن اني مضغوطه من كل صوب صيانة بيت ليوا غير التجهيز حق الموسم وغير وغير وغير 
وبعدني ما جهزت للتجمع اليديد 

سلرا 
مسموحه الغاليه عذرج معاج .. بس لاتنسين انتي عصب التجمع الحين 

ام جاسم 
الموسم هذا بنتفاجي بمزارعه جديده .. 
الله يعطيج العافيه استمري انتي قدها يابطله 

ام حمني وطمطم 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
اسعدتيني يوم شفت مشاركتج بس تحملي على عمرج اول ثلاث شهور هب تستهينين 
فيهن .. ارتاحي هب مطلوب منج غير توقيع حضورج .

----------


## um sheikha

> صبحكن الله بالرضا والسرور 
> هلا يامرحبا الساع صبحج الله بالنور والسرور 
> يايه مسيره وخجلانه ههه
> مرحبا الساع من ملفاج لملقاج .. افااااااا عليج الحديقه حديقتج حياج الله 
> اعرفكم فردا فردا دار دار حوي حوي ههههههههه 
> هههههه ما شاء الله عليج 
> واتشرف باني عبر قوقل لقيت هالتجمع الرائع الراقي 
> احنا النا الشرف الغاليه بتواصلج الطيب 
> طبعا لا اخفيكم اني قريت كل الاجزاء السابقه واستفدت من كل رد الله يكتبها في ميزان حسناتكن يارب
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم يا صبايا 
ستتابعون معي مسلسل نهوض حديقتي من الانقاض الى ان تعود روضة فيحاء 

بالامس اخرجنا جميع حجارة الممر التي كانت شبه مختفيه 


المدخل 
 


من زاويه اخرى 


 


لا تزعلون على حال الحديقه 



 



 



وهذا هو التصميم الجديد للممر غدا سننتهي منه باذن الله 

المدخل 



 


 


من زاويه اخرى 



 



 


ولمزيد من التفائل هذه جهنمية المدخل اللي اتحيدوها صغيره الحين كبرت 


 


 


وخلية نحل مشروبه 


 


وبطاتي كبروا عندي سبعه 



 



شو رايكم 
الخبير وصل وعاين موقع الجريمه وقال لازم انبدل الديلمه لانها مب قويه وباجر العصر 
بيعرض لنا تجربته مع الديلمه اليديده 


وباذن الله باجر بخلص الممر وببدا بتنظيف الارض المخصصه لمشتل الخضار المنزليه 
قررت ازرع تحت الاشجار منها ظل ومنها يتسلقون طبيعي مثل الخيار والطماط شو رايكم

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*جمعة مباركة باذن الله على احلى تجمع

اتولهت عليكم واااااااااااااايد حبيباتي

بس اعذروني كانو عندي ضيوف من قطر غير بداية المدارس و غير هذا وذاك استوى لي نزيف

يالله الحمد لله

ما شاء الله التجمع متحمس 

ان شاء الله دوم 

ام شيخة اخييييييرا رضخت للأمر الواقع و اشتريت دياي حق اليهال ههههههههههه

اليوم ناشين من الفجر و طالعين الحوي بروحهم يوم نازعتهم يقولون (( الديج يقول كوكوكوكو يزقرنا عسب نلعب وياه )) شوفي انتي الخيال الخصب اللي عند عيالي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

أما عن المحاضرة طلعت عادية جدا و معلومات الكل يعرفها و يابو محاضرة مول ما ارتحت لها (من شركة بيئة)

و المهندس كان زين بس المعلومات اللي عطانا ياها الكل كان يعرفها و المسكين عطانا رقمه الخاص عسب اذا فيه اي استفسار عقب نتصل فيه

كان فيه عندي جم من سؤال بس اتلومت جدام الرياييل

الحلو بس البروشورات اللي عطونا 

و فيه جدول لمواسم الزراعة للخضروات وجيه

هذا كل شي حبوباتي

اما عن حديقتي سمدت البقعة وعقبها تعبت فالوضع على ما هو عليه من اسبوع

بحاول هالسبوع باذن الله اني اشد حيلي و اشتغل شوي شوي*

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير على المزارعات النشيطات 
الا انا مهمله فواجباتي لاني ابا اجلع البطيخ واقلب التربه واسمدها بس 
اتفاجات انه فيه بطيخه ما شاء الله عليها كبيره فقلت احسن اخليها لين تبلغ واقطعها وبعدين اباشر فالشغل 

ام جاسم يعجبني اصرارج عزيزتي ان شاء الله بترجع حديقتج مثل الاول واحسن بعد 

ام شيخه لا تعبين عمرج ترا صحتج اهم من كل شي

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم خوياتي المزارعات السموحه منكم اليوم وايد انشغلت في المكتب ولي عوده باذن الله يوم الاحد


 *وعليكم السلام يا الحبيبة*
*خذي راحتج يا حلوة ... الموسم توه في بدايته...ومن متى فاتحة مكتب زراعي من ورانا؟؟؟ما تبغين سكرتيرة*




> ما هذا كل وحده تدخل وتعتذر 
> وين البخور يا ام شيخه 
> 
> عذركم معاكم اخواتي العزيزات استمتعوا بالاجازه 
> 
> امس سرت اشتريت محراث لحرث التربه (ناقصتني جاموسه )..
> قصدج ثور اليازره 
> واشتريت دلاء لنقل الماء والتربه والسماد 
> ما حفرتي فلي (فلج)...حلوة فكرة الفلي في البيت
> ...








> هلا بالنشيطات مع ان الجو ما يساعد بس ماشاء الله عليكم
> 
> 
> صدقتي..الرطوبة مرتفعة...بس الشعورلا لا يقاوم
> ان شاء الله ببدأ هالاسبوع 
> 
> اليوم طلعت اتفقد الزرع بعد ما قلت للمزارع يقلب التربه 
> 
> شفت شي وايد عجبني قلت لازم اراويكم الصور 
> ...








> صبحكن الله بالرضا والسرور 
> 
> يايه مسيره وخجلانه ههه
> اعرفكم فردا فردا دار دار حوي حوي ههههههههه 
> * يا هلا ومرحبا بسحايب*
> *أهلي علينا مطرا باردا مبردا*
> 
> واتشرف باني عبر قوقل لقيت هالتجمع الرائع الراقي 
> طبعا لا اخفيكم اني قريت كل الاجزاء السابقه واستفدت من كل رد الله يكتبها في ميزان حسناتكن يارب
> ...







> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> شحالكن يامزارعات .. جمعه مباركه على الجميع ان شاء الله 
> 
> يعني الصراحه ناس وايد بيحصلون على اوسمه هالموسم ههههههه 
> 
> شدن حيلكن الهمه يامزارعات
> 
> *التنافس صار قوي*
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *جمعة مباركة باذن الله على احلى تجمع*





> *اتولهت عليكم واااااااااااااايد حبيباتي*
> 
> *بس اعذروني كانو عندي ضيوف من قطر غير بداية المدارس و غير هذا وذاك استوى لي نزيف* 
> *يالله الحمد لله* 
> *ما شاء الله التجمع متحمس*  
> *ان شاء الله دوم*  
> *هلا يا وردة بيضا..وأنا أقول وين اختفت؟؟..متى سرتي الورشة ؟* 
> *ام شيخة اخييييييرا رضخت للأمر الواقع و اشتريت دياي حق اليهال ههههههههههه* 
> *اليوم ناشين من الفجر و طالعين الحوي بروحهم يوم نازعتهم يقولون (( الديج يقول كوكوكوكو يزقرنا عسب نلعب وياه )) شوفي انتي الخيال الخصب اللي عند عيالي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ* 
> ...


 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> اشحالكم يا صبايا 
> ستتابعون معي مسلسل نهوض حديقتي من الانقاض الى ان تعود روضة فيحاء  
> بالامس اخرجنا جميع حجارة الممر التي كانت شبه مختفيه  
> 
> المدخل  
> *أفا شو صار؟!!*
> 
> ...








> مساء الخير على المزارعات النشيطات





> الا انا مهمله فواجباتي لاني ابا اجلع البطيخ واقلب التربه واسمدها بس 
> اتفاجات انه فيه بطيخه ما شاء الله عليها كبيره فقلت احسن اخليها لين تبلغ واقطعها وبعدين اباشر فالشغل  
> لا حقة غناتي...وتريي عالبطيخة ولا تنسين نصيبنا منها حتى لو كوب عصير 
> ذكرتيني بعصير البطيخ..كنت اسويه في رمضان اخلط البطيخ مع الثلج والايسكريم.....لذيييييييييييييييييييذ مررررررره 
> ام جاسم يعجبني اصرارج عزيزتي ان شاء الله بترجع حديقتج مثل الاول واحسن بعد  
> 
> ام شيخه لا تعبين عمرج ترا صحتج اهم من كل شي

----------


## همس الازاهير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اشحالكم يا صبايا 
> ستتابعون معي مسلسل نهوض حديقتي من الانقاض الى ان تعود روضة فيحاء 
> 
> بالامس اخرجنا جميع حجارة الممر التي كانت شبه مختفيه يالله بسم الله المدخل 
>  
> 
> 
> من زاويه اخرى 
> ...


با لتوفيق حبوبه ليتني جارتك احب تصميم الحدائق

----------


## أحلام الماسة

مسا الخير يا احلى مزارعات 
اتشره بصراحة على البنات الي ما قاموا يشاركون ويانا ..وإن شا الله المانع خير
المهم
اليوم كنت احفر في مكان في حديقتي عشان اجهز مكان يديد للزراعة
تعرفون شو شفت؟؟؟!!! 
 :EEK!:  
عاقور ( دودة دبة )لوعت جبدي
يلست أدور عن طرق الوقاية منها وقتلها ولقيت هالصورة الي تشبهها 
 
الي تعرف ربي يرزقها الجنة تعطيني طرق التخلص والوقاية..لان راسي دار بصراحة 
النجدة 
 :12 (49):

----------


## xouaexo

مرحبا الساع همسه 

بارج علومج وين ديارج ييتي دبي ولا بعدج 
ال
مشكوره على النصايح 

المدخل كتغيير عن المتسلقه اللبلابه اشتريت ياسمين متسلق 
فكرة العنب حلوه لكن البوابه صغيره ما بتتحمل ثقل جفنات العنب 
العنب يبا تعريشه خاصه 

الممر فيه توازن وعن اليمين يمكن اسوي سور من الصخور كفاصل بين الحضروات 
وما ابغي ممر 

وفكرة الصباريات حلوه لكنني سويتها باول سنه شوفي اول موضوع لي عن حديقتنا 
وانا ما احب اكرر الافكار احب انوع 
يمكن اسوي هنيه كاسيبو مغطى لان ما عندي ظله في الحديقه 

سؤالي شفتي جهة يمين المدخل 
وين البامبو والبونسيانا ومجسم الجرار هنيه ابغي اسوي مشتل للخضار شو رايكم

----------


## xouaexo

> مسا الخير يا احلى مزارعات
> 
> اتشره بصراحة على البنات الي ما قاموا يشاركون ويانا ..وإن شا الله المانع خير
> المهم
> اليوم كنت احفر في مكان في حديقتي عشان اجهز مكان يديد للزراعة
> تعرفون شو شفت؟؟؟!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هلوووووو احلام 
العاقور دواه الخيل 
ادفني خيله تحت الشيره واتاكدي من عيايزنا ام شيخه وسارا احسن والعيوز المتغليه ام خليفه 
تراني من جيل التسعينيات (استري علي) 

شفتي الممر مالي 
ثاني يوم ياني نزيف 
شكلي سكربت وانا في عز الشباب 


احلام الشيره ما اعرف شو اسمها فيها كمشة زهور حمرا وهم شجرتين مع بعض 

صدقتي شحيه شو لي بالجاموسه ابا لي ثور يازره 

احلام حوالين يلسة النافوره في حوض ماي ويوم نغصب البط ينطون في الماي 
يخافون ويطلعون بسرعه شكلهم بط تقليد ميد ان تايلند

----------


## أحلام الماسة

معلومات حبيت انقلها لكم

• التربه الرمليه تعطى محصول مبكر.
• التربه الطمييه تعطى محصول غزير .
• المحاصيل الدرنيه والجذريه تحتاج الى تربه مفككه للحصول على افضل نمو للجذور والدرنات .
• المحاصيل الورقيه تحتاج الى ارض خصبه غنيه بالمواد الغذائيه للحصول على نمو خضرى قوى وغزير .




> هلوووووو احلام 
> العاقور دواه الخيل
> 
> زين قلتي لي بطلبه من الوالدة
> 
> ادفني خيله تحت الشيره واتاكدي من عيايزنا ام شيخه 
> 
> فديتهن مزارعاتنا الغاليات
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه لبسيهم بدلات الانقاذ

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير

احلام خيه انا مره نصحني مهندس بحل لجميع انواع اللدود ومشاكل الزرع وهو

سايبركس 100 اي سي + زيت معدني واحد مل من كل نوع على 2 لتر ماء وهذا الي اعرفه يام جواهر

ام جاسم سلامات خساره يعني ما عجبتك ولا فكره من بنات افكاري يالله ما يخالف لازلت حاضره لابدا الراي والمشوره ونصيحه داري عمرك مشكلتنى نتحمس لشي

الاسبوع الي فات جوني ضيوف فاجاه وكنت صاحيه الفجر وخذني الحماس وغسلت حوش البيت كله حتى الخلفي ومن بعدها يام جاسم ما شفت العافيه ما قدر اوقف ولا اجلس ولا حتى اركع في الصلاه من الم ظهري وشوفيني

مليت شنطة ايدي مسكنات لاجل السفر والحمد لله على كل حال اراكم على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

> صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور خواتى الغاليات
> هلا وغلا يام عفرا 
> ام شيخه مبدعه التجمع لا خليت منج يا اختى الحبيبه يوم سميتج الوافيه في محلها السموه الي تفكرين فينى شدراج انى كنت حابه اطلع على الكتيبات مالت الورشه القلوب شواهد كنا متعشمين في ام جاسم بس شكلها نستنا يوم شافت الزراعه هههههههه بالنسبه للبذور ما شاء الله عندج كولكشن حلو وبنتبادل بالشتلات الي عندج وما عندي والي عندي وعندج او ما عندج بطرش يعنى انا حاسبه حسابج في كل نوع سويله مكان حق الشتلات الي بزرعهن لج ..... زرعت لج لوبيا نوعين سميك ورفيع يجنن حق الصالونه وزرعت لج كوسا زوكيني اصفر واخضر وطبعا الطماط الشهير مالي 6 انواع وخيار 3 انواع ومن الخس تحبين ازرعه والا اعطيج بذوره مكس على راحتج ؟؟؟ والفجل الجزري .....
> افاااا عليج الي عندي عندج تامرين يام عفرا 
> لا خليت ياربي الي يطلع من خاطرج باخذه مالي شي محدد  
> ولي في خاطرها شى تخبرني وهذا المشتل المصغر بعد ما بذرت البذور فيه لي ولكم 
>  ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. الله يزيد ويبارج .
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم
شحالكن صبايا وحريم عساكن بخير وعافية
اشتقتلكم ووووووووووووووووووايد ،،، كلكن والله نفرة نفرة ههههههههه

اخبار الزرع وياكن ؟؟ الجو رطوبة ومايساعد بس عن نفسي ناوية ابدأ من يديد ان شاء الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم





> شحالكن صبايا وحريم عساكن بخير وعافية
> 
> اشتقتلكم ووووووووووووووووووايد ،،، كلكن والله نفرة نفرة ههههههههه
> 
> 
> اخبار الزرع وياكن ؟؟ الجو رطوبة ومايساعد بس عن نفسي ناوية ابدأ من يديد ان شاء الله


 
** 

*مو معقولة*


*ما أصدق*


*أروى*


**
**
*فرحت وااااااايد...لرجوعج...بس بليييييز بليييييييز شاركي كل اسبوع مره او كل اسبوعين مرة*
*لا لا كل شهر مره بس لا تقطعين*
*انت من الاركان الأساسية للتجمع*
*ولا ترى برفع عليج دعوى انقطاع  عند البيج بوس أم شيخة*


*( خوفتها صح )*

*****





> مساء الخير





> احلام خيه انا مره نصحني مهندس بحل لجميع انواع اللدود ومشاكل الزرع وهو
> 
> سايبركس 100 اي سي + زيت معدني واحد مل من كل نوع على 2 لتر ماء وهذا الي اعرفه يام جواهر 
> يعطيج العافية الغالية...ما قصرتي على النصيحة..إن شا الله أقدر اييبه واجربه 
> ام جاسم سلامات خساره يعني ما عجبتك ولا فكره من بنات افكاري يالله ما يخالف لازلت حاضره لابدا الراي والمشوره ونصيحه داري عمرك مشكلتنى نتحمس لشي 
> الاسبوع الي فات جوني ضيوف فاجاه وكنت صاحيه الفجر وخذني الحماس وغسلت حوش البيت كله حتى الخلفي ومن بعدها يام جاسم ما شفت العافيه ما قدر اوقف ولا اجلس ولا حتى اركع في الصلاه من الم ظهري وشوفيني
> 
> ربي يعطيك العافية يا همس...والله نصيحة لنفسي ولك ولخواتي الحبيبات
> احفظوا لكم طاقة للمستقبل
> ...

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن عسل يا اغلى خوات

اروى حمدالله عالسلامه منوره التجمع من اول ويديد 

باجي خواتي وحشتوني وما شاء الله عالهمه العاليه يا رب تعود علينا كلنا بمحصول مفرح امين 

بخبركم عن اخباري 

شريت بذور طماط وفلفل حار وكزبره وجرجير ورويد 
وان شاء الله خلال هاليومين بزرعهن 

 

ويمعت بذور كف مريم بجرب ازرعن بشوف اتخيب والا تصيب 



سرت اليوم العصر للزراعه وشفت الافندر يحتظر  :12 (15):  شكلي انشغلت عنه بصيام 
القضاء والست  :12 (71):  اللهم لك الحمد والله يتقبل منا امييين

قمت قصصت كل الاغصان اليابسه وخلطت خلطة تغذيه من بنات افكاري اذا نجح بسميه 
سماد تجمع حديقتي  :12 (42):  بقوللكم اياه اذا شفت نتيجته  :12 (69): 



وقبل ما ايي الزراعه كنت الظهر شايفه بطاطس فيها درنات قمت وطمرتها بالتراب هههه

 


وهاي اخباري وان شاء الله بوافيكم بالنتايج 

ربي يحفظكن ( :

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

هلا اروى نور التجمع عقبال ما اتزورنا غدير 

انا اليوم طلعت البذور كنت شارتنها من سفره لندن كلهن ورد واغلبهن من نوع التوليب 







ويوم فتحت الكيس الا الاقيهن كلهن بصل مو بذور وانا اول مره اشتري هالنوع 



عاد قلت بسالكم متى انسب وقت ازرعهن 

هذا اللي مكتوب عالعلبه اللي فهمته ان الورد يطلع في شهر 4 او 5

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساكن عسل يا اغلى خوات





> *مسا الانوار يا ريماني* 
> 
> اروى حمدالله عالسلامه منوره التجمع من اول ويديد 
> 
> 
> باجي خواتي وحشتوني وما شاء الله عالهمه العاليه يا رب تعود علينا كلنا بمحصول مفرح امين 
> 
> 
> *آمين*
> ...


 






> هلا اروى نور التجمع عقبال ما اتزورنا غدير





> انا اليوم طلعت البذور كنت شارتنها من سفره لندن كلهن ورد واغلبهن من نوع التوليب 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ما شا الله أحس إن التجمع انتعش...ربي يبارك فيكن* 
*حلوة هالأزهار يا أم عبد الرحمن*
*أنا إلي أعرفه إن الأبصال المستوردة لازم تنزرع على طول...بس جربي تزرعينهن في أحواض فيها فتحات في الأسفل و في تربة الأحواض الخاصة لأنها جيدة التهوية...ولا تعرضينها للشمس المباشرة*
*وأظن إذا زرعتيها الحين بتزهر عندج على شهر 12*
*وإن شا الله إلي عندهن خبرة أكثر يفيدونج*

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

فديتكن والله 

احلام هيه والله خرعتيني عاد كلة ولا البيج بوس هههههههههههههه
خلاص اوعدج راح ادخل كل يوم مب كل اسبوع ولا كل شهر
راح ادخل كل ماقدرت 

ابا اتحمس للزرااااااااااعة بنات حطوا صور زرعكم والا حدايقكم 
الجو اليوم حلوووو بس مكسلة من الزراعة ماعرف ليش

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح النور والسرور .. شحالكن عساكن بخير 
سامحوني تراني هب صاحيه انس جسمي مكسر من يوم الاربعاء واحسن
انه مالي بارض عافانا الله للزراعه ومن يوم الجمعه احس انه حلجي يعورني .. وسرت ليوا وصابني احباط
المكان من الصيانه شبه دمار مالج مكان تحطين ريلج وبعدها النتايج ما ظهرت الله المستعان.

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> شحالكن صبايا وحريم عساكن بخير وعافية
> اشتقتلكم ووووووووووووووووووايد ،،، كلكن والله نفرة نفرة ههههههههه
> 
> اخبار الزرع وياكن ؟؟ الجو رطوبة ومايساعد بس عن نفسي ناوية ابدأ من يديد ان شاء الله




اهلن اهلن اهلن ياذات اللون الفوشي 
حي الله اروى الهاشميه مرحبا الساع .. الصراحه ما فقدت الامل بمشاركتج 
واحساسي كان يقولي بتدخلين حتى لو بعد حين 

نور التجمع ياروى
وحياج الله يالضلع الثالث لتجمع حديقتي وعساها دوم هالمشاركه وخصوصا هالموسم

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صباح النور والسرور .. شحالكن عساكن بخير 
> سامحوني تراني هب صاحيه انس جسمي مكسر من يوم الاربعاء واحسن
> انه مالي بارض عافانا الله للزراعه ومن يوم الجمعه احس انه حلجي يعورني .. وسرت ليوا وصابني احباط
> المكان من الصيانه شبه دمار مالج مكان تحطين ريلج وبعدها النتايج ما ظهرت الله المستعان.


هلا والله صباح الهناء والسعادة ام تركوش الحلوة
سلامتج والله ماتشوفين شر



> اهلن اهلن اهلن ياذات اللون الفوشي 
> حي الله اروى الهاشميه مرحبا الساع .. الصراحه ما فقدت الامل بمشاركتج 
> واحساسي كان يقولي بتدخلين حتى لو بعد حين 
> 
> نور التجمع ياروى
> وحياج الله يالضلع الثالث لتجمع حديقتي وعساها دوم هالمشاركه وخصوصا هالموسم


فديتج والله
تسلمين ياقلبي ع الترحيب الذوق 
اكيد انا مالي غنا عنكم بس اهي الحياة ومشاغلها تلهي الواحد وتبعدة عن ربعة وحبايبة
بس ان شاء الله اخر الغيبات وكل ما اقدر راح ادخل التجميع بأذن الله

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم
> شحالكن صبايا وحريم عساكن بخير وعافية
> اشتقتلكم ووووووووووووووووووايد ،،، كلكن والله نفرة نفرة ههههههههه
> 
> اخبار الزرع وياكن ؟؟ الجو رطوبة ومايساعد بس عن نفسي ناوية ابدأ من يديد ان شاء الله



هلووووووووووو ارووووووووووووووووووى

ونحن متوحشينك بالزاف ما تبقيج اتقلقينا عليج 

الجو جميل وكلنا ناويين نبدا من جديد ونصلح ما افسدته شمس الصيف الحارقه 

ام شيخه خربت علي كنت ناويه اخوفج منها واقول ان ام شيخه زعلانه منج ورضوتها 
على الاقل يوم وترك تدخلين التجمع 
الا السويت هارت مسويه لج حفله 








ومرحبا الساع مرحبا ملايين ولا يسدن 
وخربت علي خطتي الجهنميه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*احلام الماسة انا سرت الورشة يوم الخميس الموافق 15/09/2011

و انتي الغالية متى سرتي*

----------


## xouaexo

> مساكن عسل يا اغلى خوات
> 
> اروى حمدالله عالسلامه منوره التجمع من اول ويديد 
> 
> باجي خواتي وحشتوني وما شاء الله عالهمه العاليه يا رب تعود علينا كلنا بمحصول مفرح امين 
> 
> بخبركم عن اخباري 
> 
> شريت بذور طماط وفلفل حار وكزبره وجرجير ورويد 
> ...



هلا ريماني 

ما شاء الله عليج كلج همه ونشاط 

بالنسبه لكف مريم انا طالعه عندي شيره تشبهها ما ادري اذا كانت هي او لا 
بصورها وخبريني لانج شابفتنها على الطبيعه 

ومن الحين باديه اتسوين تجارب الله يكون بعون الافندر المسكين 
حمدان ملعوزني ما بقدر اصبغ مشاركتي بالبنفسجي

----------


## xouaexo

> هلا اروى نور التجمع عقبال ما اتزورنا غدير 
> 
> انا اليوم طلعت البذور كنت شارتنها من سفره لندن كلهن ورد واغلبهن من نوع التوليب 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هلا ام حمني 
اشحالج واشحال النونو ان شاء الله بخير 
التيوليب من الزنبقيات وهي من فئة البصليات 
وانا من راي احلام ازرعيها باخر عشره لان شتاءنا يشبه موسم الحدايق الصيفي في انجلند

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *احلام الماسة انا سرت الورشة يوم الخميس الموافق 15/09/2011*
> 
> *و انتي الغالية متى سرتي*




*هلا بوردتنا العطرة...انا سرت الاثنين المسا مع ام جاسم* 

******



*صباحكم زنجبيل ونعناع و عسل مصفى*

*ملانة هالأيام....أدور شي يشغلني*

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

> هلووووووووووو ارووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> ونحن متوحشينك بالزاف ما تبقيج اتقلقينا عليج 
> 
> الجو جميل وكلنا ناويين نبدا من جديد ونصلح ما افسدته شمس الصيف الحارقه 
> 
> ام شيخه خربت علي كنت ناويه اخوفج منها واقول ان ام شيخه زعلانه منج ورضوتها 
> على الاقل يوم وترك تدخلين التجمع 
> الا السويت هارت مسويه لج حفله 
> ...


هههههههههههههه فديت روحج والله
ادريبها ام شيخة عسل وقلبها مافي اطيب منة يعني حتى لو سويتي المقلب ماكنت راح اصدقج هههههههههههههههه
واكيد ان شاء الله كل يوم ادخل التجمع وكل ماقدرت

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباح الخير ياوردات التجمع
شحالكن؟ 
وشو اخباركم الزراعية ؟

----------


## سلرا

صباح الخير يا حلوات شصبحتوا انا انشغلت عنكم شوي بترميم بعض الامور الشخصيه والنفسيه والعمليه والزراعيه 

المهم انتوا يهمكم الزراعيه صار عندي خطا بسيط احاول وان شاء الله الامور رح ترجع طبيعيه

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور خويات حديقتي 
شحالكن شصبحتن عساكن بخير وشحال كتاكيتكن الحلوين ان كانوا كبار او صغار 

علومي لليوم 
مافي جديد زرعت لبذور وفي انتظار لبذور الثانيه وبذور لخيار شبت تبارك الرحمن 
وغطيت المشتل عقب ما زرعت .. 
ومن التعب ماسرت اصور وما سكني صداع واحس انه مالي بارض على شي سبحان الله 

باروكولي لقيت قناة الزراعه ومن البارحه هارتنهم ما خليت حد يبدل 
ويعلقون عليه ما فتكينا من فتافيت يتنا قناة الزراعه 

انزين بعد ما وافيتكم بعلومي الطيبه بستأذنكن هالفتره ما بدخل وايد 
منيه راحه الصداع ذابحني لان الكبر شين .. غير جذيه يالسه اجهز للتجمع اليديد اشوف خلاص ما بقى شي 
وادور فكره يديده وعندي مواضيع زراعيه لازم انزلها وامور كثيره للتجمع اليديد 
فاااا استسمحكن عن غيابي وبدخل اصبحن ولا امسي عليكن 

ولبركه فيكن ان شاء الله وسلامي للحاضر والغايب
والغايب الي يقرا من بعيد لبعيد 

خالفتنا العافيه




> صباح الخير ياوردات التجمع
> شحالكن؟ 
> وشو اخباركم الزراعية ؟
> صباح النور السرور يااروى .. بخير طاب حالج الغاليه 
> اعلومنا طيبه الحمدلله انتي اعلوم الزراعه معاج شو زرعتي وشو جلعتي يالله نبا تقرير وصور





> صباح الخير يا حلوات شصبحتوا انا انشغلت عنكم شوي بترميم بعض الامور الشخصيه والنفسيه والعمليه والزراعيه 
> هلا صباح النور والسرور يام عفرا 
> الله المستعان مادري شو سالفة هالامور الي تيمعت كلها مره وحده 
> 
> المهم انتوا يهمكم الزراعيه صار عندي خطا بسيط احاول وان شاء الله الامور رح ترجع طبيعيه
> افاااا عليج يهمنا فيج كل شي ياختيه .. ان شاء الله الخطا مردود يم عفرا وانتي قدها

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صباح الخير ياوردات التجمع
> شحالكن؟ 
> وشو اخباركم الزراعية ؟


 
*صباح النور يا اروى...نحن بصحة وسلامة*
*والزراعة..بذرنا البذور..وننتظر اهتزاز الأرض وخروج النبته*




> صباح الخير يا حلوات شصبحتوا انا انشغلت عنكم شوي بترميم بعض الامور الشخصيه والنفسيه والعمليه والزراعيه 
> 
> المهم انتوا يهمكم الزراعيه صار عندي خطا بسيط احاول وان شاء الله الامور رح ترجع طبيعيه


*صباح السلام والأمان يا سارا*
*والله تهمينا كلج على بعضج ونحن لبعض*
*وربي ايسر امورج ويفرج همج*




> صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور خويات حديقتي 
> شحالكن شصبحتن عساكن بخير وشحال كتاكيتكن الحلوين ان كانوا كبار او صغار 
> *صبحج الله بالإيمان وطاعة الرحمن*
> 
> علومي لليوم 
> مافي جديد زرعت لبذور وفي انتظار لبذور الثانيه وبذور لخيار شبت تبارك الرحمن 
> وغطيت المشتل عقب ما زرعت .. 
> ومن التعب ماسرت اصور وما سكني صداع واحس انه مالي بارض على شي سبحان الله 
> 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

فائدة منقولة لكم يا مزارعات

اهتزت وربت









أثبت العلماء ان التراب الموجود على الأرض يحوي فراغات تختزن ماء المطر 
وهذا مايسبب اهتزاز ذرات التراب وبالتالي ازدياد حجم التراب ..

هذه حقيقة علمية مكتشفة حديثاً ولكن القرآن تحدث عنها بكل وضوح 
في قوله تعالى : ( وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا عليها المآء اهتزت وربت وانبتت من كل زوج بهيج ) الحج :5

ومعنى : ربت أي : نمت وازدادت 
وتأملو معي كيف عبر القرآن بكلمتين فقط عن هذه الحقيقة العلمية : اهتزت وربت 

بما يشهد على عظمة هذا الكتاب فسبحان الله !!

ويقول العلماء لولا وجود هذه الخصائص لتراب الأرض لما أمكن للحياة أن تنشأ وتستمر على هذه الأرض ..

فهذه من نعم الله علينا .. فالحمد لله

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

دورة ازرع واقطف
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post35306596

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم 
صبايا التجمع ومزارعاته الحسناوات 
هلا اروى يعني ما كان بينفع المقلب ما عليه 
المم بنرد انشوفج بيننا 

العزيزه سارا ما اتشوفين شر والغلط يتصلح 

العزيزه ام شيخه 
ما اتشوفين شر وراضين بالهنيهات القليله اللي بتطلين فيها علينا 
ولا اتكلفين عمرج فوق طاقتها نحن راضين بالتجمع باي حله 
لاننا نحن مزينيه واحلى من العقد لباسه 

العزيزه احلام 
اشحالج يا الغلا 
اجمل اللحظات انتظار البذره وهي تتحول بقدرة الله الى برعم صغير 
ونحن نتظر معك 

اخباري فلقد اخذت بمشورتكم ولن اتعجل بذر البذور 
لان الخبير شو كان اخر مره هيه برازيلي 
قال انه بيغير الديلمه وبيصلح التايمر وبيجرف التربه 
وبيحطي تربه يديده وبيسوي الحشيش وبيخلي مساحه لمشتلي 

والمكان اللي اخترته تحت الاشجار قال مب زين لان الجذور ما بتخلي 
الخضره تنمو 
وخلاني احلم وشفت حديقتي مستويه ولا الهايد بارك 
وعند اول اختبار فشل ما عرف ايصلح التايمر ومصمم الاول نشتري ديلمه عوده 
وابو جاسم مصمم يصلح التايمر الاول يبا يختبره 
محد يلومه اتعقد كم خبير مر علينا ويلهفون الفلوس ويشردون وانتم نسقي بالهوز 
ما نطلع من حقه مخترع الهوز 

الحين ازرع البذور في الحضانات ولا اعطي فرصه للخبير اليديد يوفي بوعوده

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شخباركم خواتي انشاء الله بخير
سامحونا على طولت الغياب

البارحه حرثت التربه وزرعت فيها كمن شغله انشاء الله باجر بصور وبراويكن التطورات 

سبب انشغالي هو الاجازه الي فاتت السفر وبعد ماكان عندي موضوع اشارك فيه بس كنت ادخل واشوف اساميكن واحس اني امبينكن

سامحونا وادعولنا ان الله يعافينا

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

هلا بالمزارعات 

اريد احط فيتامين للزرع طرشت سواق امي يابلي الحبوب الزرقه ( كيماوي )

ما حبيتها للخضار و الفواكه 

اريد شي غيره ! شو ممكن اشتري؟ و من وين ؟

مشكورين مقدما

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> دورة ازرع واقطف
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post35306596


 
*أهنيج على الهمة والنشاط...وربي يحفظج*




> السلام عليكم 
> صبايا التجمع ومزارعاته الحسناوات 
> هلا اروى يعني ما كان بينفع المقلب ما عليه 
> المم بنرد انشوفج بيننا 
> 
> العزيزه سارا ما اتشوفين شر والغلط يتصلح 
> 
> العزيزه ام شيخه 
> ما اتشوفين شر وراضين بالهنيهات القليله اللي بتطلين فيها علينا 
> ...








> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> *مرحبا مرحبا...وين هالغيبة يا الغلا*
> 
> شخباركم خواتي انشاء الله بخير
> سامحونا على طولت الغياب
> * بالحل الغالية ونحن كلنا ما نشكي باس*
> البارحه حرثت التربه وزرعت فيها كمن شغله انشاء الله باجر بصور وبراويكن التطورات 
> 
> ...


*ربي يعافيج ويعطيج الصحة والعافية*




> هلا بالمزارعات 
> 
> *يا مرحبا*
> 
> 
> اريد احط فيتامين للزرع طرشت سواق امي يابلي الحبوب الزرقه ( كيماوي )
> 
> ما حبيتها للخضار و الفواكه 
> 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شخباركم خواتي انشاء الله بخير
> سامحونا على طولت الغياب
> 
> البارحه حرثت التربه وزرعت فيها كمن شغله انشاء الله باجر بصور وبراويكن التطورات 
> 
> سبب انشغالي هو الاجازه الي فاتت السفر وبعد ماكان عندي موضوع اشارك فيه بس كنت ادخل واشوف اساميكن واحس اني امبينكن
> 
> سامحونا وادعولنا ان الله يعافينا



هلا وغلا بميثانه 

زين ما سويتي ننتظر الصور 
وانا اقول منو الطيف اللي يحوم حول التجمع واسمي بالرحمن وما يخوز 
طلعتي انتي يا ميثا 
ربي يعافيج ويشفيج يا ميثا 

احلام 
بسمع شورج وبزرع بالمشتل الخارجي بس انتظر ارد اصلي 
ما احب ازرع شي وانا مب على طهاره 

عندي سؤال ثاني 
عندي نخلة سايكس عوده وحلوه لكنها لاصقه باليدار وموقعها مب استراتيجي 
عادي انقلها مكان ثاني ولا يمكن اتموت 


ام حمني 
زين ما سويتي لا اتحطين كيماوي 
واذا ما لج صبر لين ما يجهز الكومبوست استعملي السماد الطبيعي ويبيعوه في المشاتل 
وبعد في سوق السمج ايبيعون مخلفات تقطيع السمج سوي يمه مثل زمان اول

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير يالمزارعات
اخباركن ؟؟

بالنسبة لاخباري الزراعية /
كنت مسافرة ويبت ويايه كمن جذع حناء ع ريحان ع نبات عطري ريحتة حلوة ماعرف شو تسمونة
زرعت الجذوع في احواض الين تثبت وتشب وعقب بنقلهم ان شاء الله 
وشتلت هالبذور مال تالنبات العطري
البارحة حضرت بقعتين في الحوش اول مرة بزرع فيهن - قلبت التربة ويا السماد الطبيعي وخليتها تتهوى والليلة ان شاء الله بسقيها وباجر الليل بأذن الله بزرعها
وناوية احط فيهن - جهنمية والبقعة الثانية فرع شجرة ( الاحلام ) نسبة لاحلام الماسة فديتها كنت زرعتها عقلة من الشجرة الام وماشاء الله نجحت وشبت والحينة بنقلها للأرض

الارض اللي مخصصتنها لزراعة الخضروات للحينة ماسويت فيها شي - متعااااااااااااااااايزة ماعرف ليش !!! بس الليلة بحاول ابدأ شغل فيها وربي يعينا عاد 

هاي اخباري وها الدرس الثاني للي متابعات دورة - ازرع واقطف

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post35329847

----------


## um sheikha

صباح مليئ بطاعة الله وذكره سبحانه 

قل لنفسك سأبدأ يوماً جديداً 
خالياً من هم لا ينفع سالماً من ذنب يقصد 
مليئاً بحب الخير 
متميزاً بحسن التعامل مع الغير 
يوم جميل لا كغيره 

صباح النور والسرور مزارعاتي العزيزات 

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
تواجد ملحوظ من قبل العضوات .. وتساءلات وتبادل معلومات وخبرات 
عيني عليكن بااااااااااااارده 

المدخن يام شيخه 


اعلومي لليوم 
الصداع ذابحني من لمعاطس احس اني فيروس متحرك .. وانس جسمي بعده مكسر 
وتراكم عليه شغلي الله المستعان ..



صورتلكن المشتل بزور وحيله الي رمت عليه 



طبعاً مثل ما انتن تشوفن المشتل فيه لمسات تركيه طاره لجريل علشان تشوف شوفيه 


هاذي بذور لخيار شبت خت اللقطه من الفتحه الي سوتها تركيه 


زرعت همبا ام عبدالله ولوز وبذور البابايا مع اني ما استلطف ريحتها 
[IMG]http://www.m5zn.com/uploads2/2011/9/19/photo/091911220925r***5dnupupob91l.jpg[/IMG]

هذا نعناع ابونا يابه من الاردن كان عيدان يابسه زرعها اول ما وصل قبل لايدخل البيت في حوض همباة ام عبدالله لانها كانت عدال بابي يعني فرحانه فيها ههههه
واقول ياربي شوهذا الي شاب عدال الهباه يوم قصيت الورق طلع نعناع بس ريحته رهيبه وغير عن النعناع الي انا زارعتنه 


هذا دراق وصل البارحه من الاردن من مزرعة عم البنات ... بس شو طعمه رهييييب سبحان الله 
يستخدمله سماد عضوي وماي فقط لاغير 



تم بحمد الله .. والسموحه منكن 
اروح اكمل شغلي للتجمع 
سلامي للجميع 

خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

سلامتج ام شيخة ماتشوفين شر يالغلا

مشتلج ماشاء الله روووووووعة
خبرينا شو زارعة فية وياليت صور عن قرب
وهالبيبات الطويلة شو هاي ؟! والشجر بين المحميات هاي ليمون لاة ؟

نبا تفاصيل ام شيخة تعرفين اننا ملقوفات درجة اولى في الزراعة وامورها ههههههههههه

----------


## um sheikha

تنويه خاص لاعضاء تجمع حديقتي ومن يرغب من القبائل 

خواتي الي تبا تنزل موضوع زراعي او شي يخص الزراعه 
تنزله من الحين قبل انتهاء التجمع بخمسين رد يعني يكون قبل الصفحه العشرين 
علشان ادرجه في ارشيف التجمع 
شاكره لكن حسن تعاونكن

----------


## um sheikha

> سلامتج ام شيخة ماتشوفين شر يالغلا
> الشر ما ييج فديتج .. تحيدين العيايز
> مشتلج ماشاء الله روووووووعة
> هههههه ما تحيدينه ياروى افااااااااا 
> خبرينا شو زارعة فية وياليت صور عن قرب
> فيه الله يسلم 
> طماط وفلفل اخضر بارد وحار وكزبره وشبت وخس انواع وخيار واممممممم والله نسيت ياروى 
> وهالبيبات الطويلة شو هاي ؟! والشجر بين المحميات هاي ليمون لاة ؟
> هالبيبات سويتهن في الصيف علشان اغطي المشتل عن الطيور والدياي وخص تركيه 
> ...

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير على المزارعات الحلوات
كيف الصحه ؟ عني انا مصدعه من 3 ايام بسبب الصيام اضني 
بس هانت اخر يوم الحمدلله تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مريت اسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله عليكن ربي يحرسكن من العين ان شاء الله 

متابعه بصمت

----------


## um sheikha

:12 (52): 
يعني اليوم محد لاحط توقيعي 

 :12 (24): 
بيتم الافراج عني بعد شهر 
تركوووش تمت السنه وحدعشر شهر  :13 (51): 




> مساء الخير على المزارعات الحلوات
> كيف الصحه ؟ عني انا مصدعه من 3 ايام بسبب الصيام اضني 
> بس هانت اخر يوم الحمدلله تقبل الله منا ومنكم
> حي الله ام منصور مساء الورد عزيزتي 
> ما تشوفين شر طويلة العمر مأجوره ان شاء الله تقبل الله صيامج 
> يله شدي حيلج وشاركينا .





> مريت اسلم 
> حياج الله نورالتجمع 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
> ما شاء الله عليكن ربي يحرسكن من العين ان شاء الله 
> متابعه بصمت
> احب الي يتابعنا بصمت ويشتغل .



بروح اكمل شغلي للتجمع عثرت في الموضوع الي بنزله وخص يوم تركيه تغوش فوق راسي

----------


## سلرا

> يعني اليوم محد لاحط توقيعي 
> 
> 
> بيتم الافراج عني بعد شهر 
> تركوووش تمت السنه وحدعشر شهر


تباركتي يا ام شيخه الحمد لله الله يحفظها لج وتشوفينها عروس

----------


## jnon_al9mt

> عزيزتي 
> ادخلي هالرابط من تجمع حديقتي انا منزله صور داماس في حديقتي مادري جان تبين مثل قصي 
> الي هو على شكل 7 (رقم 7 بالعربي ) عندي المهندس الي يعابل الداماس والحشيش في حديقتي الصغيره 
> او اذا تبينه يقصلج قص معين بطرشلج رقمه وتخبريه جان يقدر يسويلج الي في خاطرج 
> 
> هذا الي اقدر افيدج به 
> الرابط 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...920726&page=14.




عزيزتي مالقيت الصور افتر مخي اي صوب
و ممكن الرقم و تقريبا كم يكلف الترتييب 
وشكرا

----------


## ريـــــــماني

ام شيخه عزيزتي اذا تبين اي مساعده للتيمع اليديد انا فالخدمه 

طرشيلي اللي تبينه عالخاص وفالج طيب

والله يحفظلج الصغيرونه واتشوفيها عروس ان شاء الله ( :

----------


## ميراميره

الحمد الله الاجازه خلصت وسارو العيال المدرسه ....ان شاء الله بكون معاكم هي الشتويه

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير 

تولهت عليكم كلكم .... ان شاءالله انكم استانستوا في الاجازه 

خواتي مشكورين على السوال كل اللي سال علي عاى الخاص ... انا من الناس اللي قليل ما يدشون النت

بس لفيت اليوم في التجمع وشفت اخباركم وماشاء الله الكل متجهز .... انا السنه مش حزرع خضار بس بكمل الحديقه بالاشيا ء الاساسيه من زرع الورود الدائمه و المعمره لان مليت من ازرع الموسمي

على فكره تذكرون ورود الجرجير اللي كنت زرعتنهم العام اذا حبيتوهم بتحصلونهم في ايس 
ازرعوهم في هذا الشهر لانهن ياخذن وقت عشان يطلع الورد

الحمد الله الاجازه خلصت وسارو العيال المدرسه ....ان شاء الله بكون معاكم هي الشتويه

اخباري في الصيف ما سويت شي في الزراعه كل يوم الفجر في الصيف اطلع وشوف الزرع يموت من الحر

واظني خبرتكم اني كنت طالبه روز من امريكا وصل في شهر 5 وخليتهم في داخل البيت ... اول شي 
كان كل شي اوكي بس بعد فترة كل يوم تموت شتله وفي النهايه الباقي 4 ان شاء الله يقدرن يقاومن 
لين يبرد الجو

ام حمني مبروك حبيبتي وتحملي على عمرج

ام شيخه الله يحفظ تركيه ويباركلج فيها

احلام الله يفرحج في جواهر....... ,,, محمد جاب نسبه حلوه ودخل جامعه خليفه 

وتصبحون على خير والصبح بنكمل باقي الاخبار

----------


## um sheikha

جعل الله صباحكم نورا وسرورا وخيرا وبركة 
ورزقكم فيه من الصالحات وصرف عنكم السيئات 
صباح الهمة والنشاط مزارعاتي النشيطات 

ابتسمي لمن معك 
ابتسمي لمن تقابل
ابتسمي لموظفيك 
ابتسمي لطلابك 
ابتسمي للمراجعين 
ابتسمي لمسؤولك 
اجعلي يومكي يوم الابتسامة .. فإنها صدقات ميسرة!!

سلرا 
فديتج ما تقصرين الله يحفظلنا اعيالنا اجمعين 
وينج ما تدخلين الصبح شكلج انشغلتي في الدوام هاليومين 

jnon_al9mt
هلا عزيزتي بطرشلج الرقم على الخاص 
وشوفيه اذا ايوزلج او لا 

ريماني 
حبيبتي ما تقصرين .. 
مشكلتي يوم احضر للتجمع اليديد ما تكون 
عندي خطه معينه الي تشوفينه كله افكار تنطر عندي في اخر لحظه ههههه
وزين يابنت الحلال ما اعنقش يوم اسوي التجمع .

ام ميره 
حياج الله نور التجمع عزيزتي 
ومبروك لمحمد النسبه ودخوله الجامعه وعقبال يوم تشوفينه معرس ياربي .

يالله خالفتنا العافيه قلت اصبح عليكن 
واليوم عندي وقت بخلص فيه شغلي ... بس هالذبابه مأذتني تغوش على راسي 
دواها اسجلها في الحضانه بس حاينني روحتها للحمام 
من اسبوع الاخت فرحانه انها تقعد على كرسي الحمام كرمتوا وتقبلت الفكره عاد الحين خلصنا من النظري وعينا الله على العملي 
ويحاااااافظ على العيوز راعية طويله .

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير والسرور والابتسامه للجميع 
ماشاءالله تبارك الله ع النشاط يانشيطات التجمع الله يحفظكن ويسلمكن ويسلملكن غاليكن وزراعتكن 
السموحه منكن مانزلت الصور لاني كنت مريضه واليوم الحمدلله احس عمري احسن 
ام شيخه الله يخليلج تركيه ويباركلج فيها وتشوفينها عروس انشاءالله 
والحمدلله ع عودة الغايبات وسلامي للحاضرات والله يعطيكن العافيه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> صباح الخير يالمزارعات
> 
> اخباركن ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لاخباري الزراعية /
> ...


*الله لا يضيع تعبج يا اروى*
*بس خذي نصيحتي ..تزرعين قليل وتحصدينه أحسن من تزرعين وايد وتخسرينه*
*حتى القليل يفرح*






> صباح مليئ بطاعة الله وذكره سبحانه 
> 
> 
> 
> قل لنفسك سأبدأ يوماً جديداً 
> 
> خالياً من هم لا ينفع سالماً من ذنب يقصد 
> 
> مليئاً بحب الخير 
> ...





> تنويه خاص لاعضاء تجمع حديقتي ومن يرغب من القبائل 
> 
> 
> 
> خواتي الي تبا تنزل موضوع زراعي او شي يخص الزراعه 
> 
> تنزله من الحين قبل انتهاء التجمع بخمسين رد يعني يكون قبل الصفحه العشرين 
> 
> علشان ادرجه في ارشيف التجمع 
> ...



* حاضر سيدي*

*على فكرة يا ام شيخة*

*انت شخصيتج شمالية......مثلي*




> مساء الخير على المزارعات الحلوات
> 
> كيف الصحه ؟ عني انا مصدعه من 3 ايام بسبب الصيام اضني 
> 
> بس هانت اخر يوم الحمدلله تقبل الله منا ومنكم


*ربي يتقبل منج يا رب*






> مريت اسلم 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليكن ربي يحرسكن من العين ان شاء الله 
> ...


 




> مساء الخير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تولهت عليكم كلكم .... ان شاءالله انكم استانستوا في الاجازه 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*أهم شي رجعتي لنا ...وربي يوفقج يا رب*





> جعل الله صباحكم نورا وسرورا وخيرا وبركة 
> 
> ورزقكم فيه من الصالحات وصرف عنكم السيئات 
> 
> صباح الهمة والنشاط مزارعاتي النشيطات 
> 
> 
> 
> ابتسمي لمن معك 
> ...


*أم شيخة الغالية*
*وايد دخلت قلبي تركوش*
*لو كانت عندي مجلة كنت بحطها كشخصية أساسية....واكتب يومياتها*
*عسل وربي*

----------


## um sheikha

فديتج يااحلام 
ضحكتيني والله تركيه هب يوميات الا مواقف تهلك من الضحك 
فهميني كيف شخصيتي شماليه ؟

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

شكلي انا ام شيخه صاحين من الصبح .... انا سقيت زرعي والحين داخله البيت

هذا موضوع عن الروز حبيت احطه لكم بس الصور والرسمات ما طلعت معي في الكوبي
بحاول اتعلم اسوي كوبي لموضوع مع الرسمات له ... 

انا حصلت هذا الموضوع في موقع اجنبي حبيت انقله لكم بس الرسمات التوضيحيه بحاول فيها والترجمه يمكن مش دقيقه بس حابه تعرفون معلومات اكثر عن انواع الروز

وعندي كذا موضوع بترجمه وبحطهم لكم عشان يصير عندكم ولع في الروز

انواع من مختلفه من ورود الروز




Miniature Roses

These are the smallest of roses with flowers that are usually less than 5cm across. Generally the bushes grow to no more than 50cm in height . Use for edging, growing in pots or rockeries. Plant approx. 30cm to 50cm apart. 

مصغرة الورود
هذه هي أصغر من الورود مع الزهور التي عادة ما تكون أقل من 5cm عبر. عموما شجيرات تنمو إلى ما لا يزيد على 50cm في الارتفاع. استخدام متفوقا ، وتزايد في الأواني أو الجنائن. التقريبي للنبات. 30cm إلى 50cm إربا.





Floribunda Roses 

Floribunda or Cluster Flower roses give a mass of colour over a long period. The flowers are usually smaller than a Hybrid Tea and produced in large clusters. Growth is in a dome shape with leaves and flowers to ground level. They range from low growing varieties (50cm) to those which reach more than 1.2m in height. Well suited to form attractive borders and hedges. Plant approx. 50cm to 1m apart. 

Floribunda الورود
Floribunda الورود أو الزهور تعطي الكتلة كتلة من اللون على مدى فترة طويلة. الزهور هي أصغر عادة من الشاي الهجين والتي تنتج في مجموعات كبيرة. النمو هو في شكل قبة مع أوراق الشجر والزهور إلى مستوى سطح الأرض. انهم مجموعة من أصناف منخفضة النمو (50cm) لتلك التي تصل إلى أكثر من 1.2M في الارتفاع. مناسبة تماما لشكل جذاب وتحوط الحدود. التقريبي للنبات. 50cm إلى 1M إربا.





Hybrid Tea Roses

Hybrid Tea or Large Flowered roses have been the leading class of rose for over a hundred years. They bear classic full flowers, mainly one per long stem. Many have a fragrance and are excellent for cut flowers. Taller than Floribundas, they range in height from 80cm to 2m with growth in a "V" shape. The average height is 1.5m tall. Plant approx. 1m apart.

هجين الشاي الورود
وقد الشاي الهجين الورود أو الزهور الكبيرة الطبقة الرائدة في مجال ارتفع لأكثر من مائة سنة. انهم يتحملون كامل الزهور الكلاسيكي ، واحدة أساسا في وقف طويل. العديد من العطر وممتازة للزهور المقطوفة. اطول من Floribundas ، فإنها تتراوح في الطول من 80cm إلى 2M مع النمو في شكل "V". ارتفاع متوسط 1.5M طويل القامة. التقريبي للنبات. 1M إربا.




Climbing and Ramblers 

Climbers can be used in a multitude of situations, from covering a wall to arching over an arbour, while giving a mass of colour. Ramblers tend to give heavy, vigorous growth, while Climbers are generally easier to keep under control. It is important to train the long canes in a horizontal position to promote bloom production. Allow time for the plants to establish themselves, do not prune until the third or fourth season. They range in height from 2m to 6m. Plant approx. 2m to 5m apart.

تسلق الجبال والنباتات المتسلقة
ويمكن استخدام المتسلقين في العديد من الحالات ، من تغطية جدار لالظليل عبر الشجرة ، في حين يعطي كتلة من اللون. النباتات المتسلقة تميل الى اعطاء الثقيلة ، والنمو القوي ، في حين المتسلقون عادة ما تكون أسهل للحفاظ تحت السيطرة. فمن المهم لتدريب العصي الطويلة في وضع أفقي لتعزيز الانتاج ازهر. إتاحة الوقت لإقامة محطات لأنفسهم ، لا تقليم حتى موسم الثالث أو الرابع. وهي تتراوح في الطول من 2M ل6M. التقريبي للنبات. 2M الى 5m إربا.



Weeping Standards

Budded onto a tall rootstock stem at a height of approx. 1.65m with varieties that tend to produce long pliable canes that will create a cascading effect, often reaching ground level. Only light pruning of dead wood is required. Ideal as a centre piece. Some available as short weepers at 1.2m. 

البكاء المعايير
Budded على جذع الجذر طويل القامة على ارتفاع تقريبا. 1.65m مع الأصناف التي تميل إلى إنتاج قصب طيعة طويلة من شأنها أن تخلق لها تأثير المتتالية ، ليصل إلى مستوى الأرض في كثير من الأحيان. مطلوب فقط تشذيب ضوء الحطب. مثالية كقطعة المركز. كما تتوفر بعض weepers قصيرة في 1.2M.



Standard Roses 

Standards, also referred to as Stem roses, are grafted at a height of 90cm (60cm for Patio standards) and are a variation of the normal bush rose. Ideal for adding height to a garden. Can also create a formal appearance if planted in a row. Plant approx. 1m apart. 

معيار الورود
والمطعمة المعايير ، وأشار أيضا إلى الجذعية كما الورود ، وعلى ارتفاع 90cm (60cm لمعايير الباحة) ، والاختلاف الطبيعي لشجيرة الورد. مثالية لارتفاع مضيفا إلى الحديقة. يمكن أيضا إنشاء مظهر رسمي إذا زرعت في صف واحد. التقريبي للنبات. 1M إربا.


Shrub Roses

Generally under this joint classification are the older species roses and modern shrub roses. They are very different in their habit and growth. The modern shrub roses are ideal to fill areas of the garden with colourful and healthy roses that bloom freely all season, mostly seen as large floribundas. Old Fashioned roses are very hardy and can cope with adverse conditions well creating large hedges. Some of the old fashioned roses only flower once in spring. Plant approx. 1m apart.

شجيرة الورد

عموما تحت هذا التصنيف مشتركة هي أقدم أنواع الورود والورود شجيرة الحديثة. كانت مختلفة جدا في عادتهم والنمو. شجيرة الورود الحديثة هي مثالية لملء المناطق من الحديقة بالورود الملونة والصحية التي تزدهر بحرية طوال الموسم ، كما شهدت في معظمها floribundas كبيرة. الورود الطراز القديم جدا هاردي ويمكن التعامل مع الظروف المعاكسة خلق جيدا تحوطات كبيرة. بعض من الورود على الطراز القديم مرة واحدة فقط زهرة في فصل الربيع. التقريبي للنبات. 1M إربا.


Ground Cover Roses

They flower with enormous freedom and continuity, providing a mass of colour over a very long period. They are very easy to grow, being extremely hardy and disease free. Ideal for mass planting. Growth is generally low and spreading, from 30cm to 50cm tall to at least 1m wide. Plant approx. 60cm to 1m apart


الورود البرية الغطاء
زهرة أنهم مع حرية هائلة والاستمرارية ، وتوفير كتلة من اللون على مدى فترة طويلة جدا. فهي سهلة جدا للنمو ، ويجري هاردي للغاية وخالية من المرض. مثالية لزراعة الشامل. نمو منخفضة عموما ، ونشر ، من 30cm إلى 50cm طويل القامة على الأقل 1M واسعة. التقريبي للنبات. 60cm إلى 1M بعيدا


اذا تعرفون كيف انقل الوضوع كامل مع الرسومات ... ارجوا المساعده 
لان الرسومات توضح الموضوع وتشوفون الفرق بين الانواع

ام ميره

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباح الخير والبركة على جميع المزارعات الحلوات
شخباركن يالربع عساكن بخير وطيبة اموركن

احلام فديتج ماراح ازرع كميات كثيرة - من كل شي شوية
والخضرة في نفس المكان واهو نفس مشتل ام شيخة وراح اسوية شراتها واهتم فية وايد هالموسم ان شاء الله
من حيث الري بالتنقيط والمحميات وجي ..

الدرس الثالث / دورة ازرع واقطف

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post35358286

بالمناسبة ام شيخة / فديتج ماقدر احط اكثر من درس باليوم لاني قمت اعدل ع الصور واكبرهن لعيونج 
بس بحاول اخلصها بسرعة ان شاء الله

ودمتم سالمين ..

----------


## متزن روزه

> بنقطع عن المنتدى كم يوم وحده من المشرفات يابت لي اللوعه 
> 
> الله يلوع جبدها ما عندها اسلوب




هلا ام حمني اذكري الله الغاليه وهدي اعصابج ولاتنسين انج حامل

----------


## سلرا

> بنقطع عن المنتدى كم يوم وحده من المشرفات يابت لي اللوعه 
> 
> الله يلوع جبدها ما عندها اسلوب


افا افا يا الغاليه لا تزعلين ولا تتظايقين وحطي العذر لكل شخص وسبب تصرفه عشان ترتاحين 
وفي الاخير كلنا بشر ونخطىء ونلتمس العذر للاخرين 

وتاكدي اي انسان يسيء التصرف يسىء لنفسه 

ونحن كمزارعات بعد مب بس نحب الزراعه وخلاص ل لازم نتعلم التحمل والصبر والاراده وحب الخير والتغاظي عن اخطاء الاخرين والا ما بنستفيد من الطبيعه شىء

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله عليكم صبيه صبيه
واليوم بنرحب بميرا الشطوره اللي محطيه لنا موضوع جميل عن الروز ومترجمتنه 

والعزيزه روزا 
وام شيخه ويوميات تركوشه 
واحلام العزيزه اللي اترد على الجميع 
وريماني اللطيفه والمبادره بتقديم المساعده للبج بوس 
وام حمني صج هدي اعصابج واسمعي نصايح خواتج وخاصه سارا نور 

عندي لكم اخبار حلوه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*اسمحو لي خواتي بعطيكم بريك شوي في عيادتي النفسية*
* الغالية أم شيخة*

*أنا محبة جدا للقراء و خصوصا في علم النفس مع ان دراستي مختلطة بين الشريعة والتقنيات واقرا كتب علم النفس وايد >>>بتتخبل على آخر عمرها* 
*المهم*
*في كتيب اسمه ( بوصلة الشخصية ) أجنبي مترجم ممكن تلاقينه في مكتبة جرير او دبي للتوزيع يعرفج على شخصيتج وشخصيات من حولج من أجل التكيف والتعايش وياهم*
*وأنا لمست من خلال فترة تعارفنا إنج شمالية مثلي وأنا شمالية غربية على الأغلب*

*شوفي هالصفات العامة انا لقطتها* *ونقلتها وخبريني تحليلي صح او لا عشان ما أصدق عمري وايد...وطبعا مب لازم كلها تكون فيج بس عالأقل أغلبها*
*شخصية الشماليين*

يتكلمون و يتحركون و يأكلون بسرعة 
ينظرون مباشرة في أعين الناس 
يصافحون بثبات 
يتحدثون بجرأة و سلطة 
يبدو أنهم يعنون ما يقولون 
يرفعون رؤوسهم عاليا و أكتافهم إلى الوراء 
يأخذون خطوات واسعة و ثقيلة 
يضعون ألوانا و أزياء صارخة 
يظهرون طاقة و تحملا عاليا 
يتحركون بحس غرضي 
يظهرون واثقين و مسيطرين 
يبدون شجعانا لا يعرفون الخوف 
يناقشون القضايا المهمة بالنسبة لهم 
يعملون من أجل التسلية 
يكرهون تضييع الأوقات 
يفضلون أن يتكلموا على أن ينصتوا 
يستمتعون بتركيز الإنتباه عليهم و إطرائهم 
يتصرفون أولا ثم يفكرون لاحقا 
يحبون أن يكونوا مسئولين 
يضعون الأهداف في أعلى قائمة أولوياتهم 
يجدون التبريرات غير محتملة 
يواجهون الصراعات مباشرة 
يتجاهلون الحديث التافه 
يمكن أن يكونوا مخيفين لغير الشماليين 
غير حساسين لمشاعر الآخرين أحيانا 
يصبحون غاضبين عند توقف السير أو غيره 
يعرفون ماذا يريدون و ماذا يفعلون 
يشعرون بأنهم على حق أكثر الوقت 
يحترمون ذوي الإنجاز المرتفع 
يتنافسون تقريبا في كل شيء 
يلعبون ليربحوا 
يتخذون قرارات سريعة و حاسمة 
يقدرون النجاح و القوة و السرعة

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> بنقطع عن المنتدى كم يوم وحده من المشرفات يابت لي اللوعه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يلوع جبدها ما عندها اسلوب






*أم عبد الرحمن حبيبتي*

*ما في شي في هادنيا يستحق إنا نزعل عليه*

 :44 (32): 

*والتجمع ما يصبر عن مشاركاتج انت من أهم الدعائم*

*فهمينا شو صاير....؟!*

******


*بنات انا خاطري اسير الذيد لمزرعة ميراك* 
*محد في خاطره يرافقني*

----------


## um sheikha

?????

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير عالتجمع الحلو 
حبيت اخبركن انه كاتبين تقرير عن الدوره مال الزراعه اللي فالشارجه فمجلة كل الاسره 
ام شيخه الله يخلي لج تركوش وهذا كله اللي يالسه تسويه من مقالب وتخريب بيكون ذكرى حلوه تخبريها عنهن 
اقولج ام شيخه عندي كتاب يهتم بالزرع والتقويم والفصول وهو بالنسبه لي مرجع لزراعتي سواء كانت خضروات او بقول او فواكه وهو من اصدار نادي تراث الامارات 
ياليت نلاقي منه عدة نسخ نوزعها على خوياتنا فالتجمع

----------


## ريـــــــماني

الله احلامو واخيرا حصلت حد ميوله مثل ميولي 

اموت على هالكتب ومن بعد التخرج وانا اقرا فيها 

عندج كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن لـــ جوزيف ميرفى وااايد حلو 

وكتاب موعد مع الحياه وكتاب اصنع شيئا مختلفا ووووو

انا بعد شخصيتي شماليه وقارتنه الكتاب بس من زمااااان 

هانزادا يا ريت والله نبا مثل هالكتب المفيده خصوصا ما عندنا مراجع للزراعه 

في الوطن العربي 

تقدرين اتسويله سكان وتحملينه على هيئة كتاب بس يباله عباله 

ومساكم فل عزيزاتي هههه بتقولون تو الناس ( :

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*صباح الخير*

*صباح الأدعية المستجابة*

*صباح الألفة والمحبة*

*خطر في بالي من الصبح أسأل عن أم خليفة...نحن بانتظارج*
 



> الله احلامو واخيرا حصلت حد ميوله مثل ميولي 
> 
> 
> 
> اموت على هالكتب ومن بعد التخرج وانا اقرا فيها 
> 
> 
> 
> عندج كتاب قوة عقلك الباطن لـــ جوزيف ميرفى وااايد حلو 
> ...


 
*حبيباتي اليوم ان شا الله بحاول اصور جديدي وانزله*
*دعواتكم لي...انا اقاوم نفسيتي واحتاج دعاء في ظهر الغيب*

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكم الله بالخير والنور والسرور 
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 

اليوم سمعت معلومه من مذيعه الشارجه 
(ما اعرف اسمها بس احب اسمعها كل صبح واتصبح بصوتها الجميل وبعفويتها الغير متصنعه المحترمه في طرحها )اخلصي هاتي المعلومه ههههه
هي المعلومه مش من مذيعة الشارجه من ضيف من كم يوم يتكلم عن سورة الفاتحه 
يقول ان من قال لا إله الا الله محمدأً عبده ورسوله اول ما ينش من نومه 
يقولكن ان منكر ونكير يوم بيون ايوعونه في القبر على طول بينطق الشهاده وبيخلونه من دون ما يسؤلونه 
لانه جاوب من دون ما يسأل
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون للقول ويتبعون أحسنه .

احلام الماسه 
هي والله يايمعتنا من دونها ما تسوى بس الله يعودها ياربي وتكون هي وهلها وعيالها بخير وسهاله 

وبعدين طلعت شخصيه شماليه اللهم اجعلنا من اهل الشمال يام جواهر 


لكل أم أحبها  :44 (15): 
 :55:  لكل أم
إستشعري أن ما تفعلينه الآن سيكون هو مايسمى بإنجازك غداً
استمتعي بمعاناتك مع الأبناء
وسجلي تاريخك 
وأحتفلي بنفسك معهم 

 :55:  لكل أم
أول إنجاز عظيم قمت به هو بالأمومة
والإنجاز الأعظم أن تكوني أم ممتازة مع مرتبة الشرف بحبك وقبولك لأبناءك مهما كان أداءهم

 :55:  لكل أم
استخدمي مايحفز الأبناء نحو بذل مجهود دراسي
راعي الفروقات والقدرات
أبتعدي عن المقارنة
أدعي الله 
وأسبقي هذا كله بالنية لله

 :55:  لكل أم
أنتي عظيمة مهما كان أدائك
أنتي عظيمة مهما كان عطائك
منحك الله وسام أمك ثم أمك ثم أمك
إبتسمي وأستمتعي 
وتوكلي على الله

 :55:  لكل أم
كوني رحيمة بذاتك
بذلتي اليوم ما بوسعك من جهد مع الأبناء
أطردي أي شعور بالتأنيب و التقصير
أنت من أعظم البشر
أبتسمي وبفخر

 :55:  لكل أم
لاتطالبي نفسك بالكمال
ولا تطالبي أبناءك به
عليك ببذل الوسع والمقدرة
"لايكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها"
ستشعرين بالفرق  :Smile: 

 :55:  لكل أم 
صحتك أولوية
خططي لها
تعرفي على"ما" و"من "يسرق وقتك واسترجعي حقك بالوقت لنفسك
أهتمي بصحتك
فأنتي العمود الرئيسي للبيت

 :55:  لكل أم
أخدمي نفسك برفض الأحاديث والمناقشات السلبية تماماً 
أنتي بحاجة لكل طاقة إيجابية
كوني مسؤولة عن إقتناص كل فرصة لإسعاد نفسك

 :55:  لكل أم
إن لم تحظي بكلمات الإطراء 
إحملي مسؤولية توجيه المدح لنفسك
وطالبي أبناءك كذلك بتوجيه كلمات التشجيع لك
فهم يجهلون حاجتك لها

 :55:  لكل أم
كوني على إستعداد للقاء إيجابي لأبناءك في نهاية اليوم الدراسي 
قدمي لهم الإبتسامة وطالبيهم أيضاً بها

سبحان الله كلن له اخطائه وهاذي من الاشياء الي مانلاحظها 
ارجوا لكن المنفعه من هالكلمات ويكون لها صدى جميل ونصلح بعض الاعوجاج فينا كأمهات

مما راق لي ونقلته .

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباحكم ورد

الدرس الرابع - دورة ازرع واقطف

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...8#post35384918

----------


## um sheikha

> صباحكم ورد
> 
> الدرس الرابع - دورة ازرع واقطف
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...8#post35384918
> هلا اروى صباح النور والسرور 
> اروى الدوره كم درس ؟

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

هلا بالغلا ام تركوش
شحالج عزيزتي ؟؟
الدورة المفروض 7 دروس ودروس ملحقة او اضافات 
بس انا استغنيت عن ها كلة ( مكرر ) 
الحينة باقي درس واحد اشوفة مهم ومكلمل للدروس السابقة
بحطة باجر وخلاص بنهيها ان شاء الله ..

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم يا حلوين 

احلام اكتبي لي موجز عن كل الجهات عشان انعرف نحن من اي جهه 
يختي انا ابا اكون من اصحاب اليمين في ظل ممدود 
ما ابا اكون مع اصحاب الشمال في سموم وحميم 

اروى نبا في نهاية الدوره شهادة تقدير صحيح انها كانت دورة في ميزان حسناتك 
لكن الشهاده بعد معنويه اعرف ناس عندهم اوسمه بايته 
اتسلفيها منهم واهديها لنا يوم التخرج 

ابله ام شيخه عيبتني خاطرتج عن الابناء 
استمتعت فيها وكنت فخوره بنفسي 
شكلي بسير اطالب بوسام ولا هديه من الشحي 
طبعا بعد ما اخليه ايشوف خاطرتج 


باركولي ركبنا ديلمه يديده وصلحوا التايمر 
والحين يجرفون التربه السطحيه للحديقه وفي طريقهم جرفوا بيبات الري 
فسكرنا الديلمه وردينا للهوز لكن اهم شي التايمر شغال وبعد ما ايخلصون 
من الجرف بيركبون البيبات مره ثانيه 
وباجر باذن الله بزرع في المشتل الخارجي شكله الداخلي مطول

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*شتلات الموسم 2011-2012*
* رقم* 1 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...5#post35393395

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير للجميع والله يعطيكن العافيه

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

جمعه مباركه ان شاء الله

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباح الخيرات
جمعتكن مباركة ان شااااااااااااء الله

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم ;
انى اصبحنا منك في 
نعمة // وعافيه // وستر 
فأتمم نعمتك علينا وعافيتك وسترك 
في الدنيا والاخره 

اللهم امين 

صباحكم بدايه جميله وطريج مفتوح وراحه تدوم 
وسعاده تملا أروحكم الطاهره وابتسامه لا تزول 
صباحكم كالماء العذب
يغسل كل ما يعكر صفو ايامكم 

صبكن الله بالنور والسرور عزيزاتي 


ياحي الله بأم عبدالله 
وام ميره 
واروى 

تبارك الرحمن باقي شي وتسعين رد وبننتقل لتجمعنا اليديد 
عساه ياربي تجمع خير على الجميع .

السموحه منكن تراني مشغوله لشوشتي على قولتهم ومن الزجمه والكحه شغلي كله راح هدر 
كنت ملخبطه في الكتابه حروف وكلامات ناقصه وكلمات بدال ما احطن هنيه حطيتهن هناك ولخبطه مالها اول من تالي 

فابستسمحكن هالكم اليايات بعد اجازة اخر الاسبوع ما بدخل اعدل شغل 

ام جواهر 
فديتج بعدل الشغل وبطرشه لج اتضح انه هناك اشياء واايده غلط في الشغل 
من اخلصه بطرشه ان شاء الله .. وببتدي في التعديل يوم الاحد لان اليوم وباجر بشوف الصيانه لين شو وصلت وباخذ اغراض لهم 
السموحه منج .

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

الله يعينج ام شيخة 
واذا بغيتي اي مساعدة احنا في الخدمة

ها رابط اخر درس في الدورة ( دورة ازرع واقطف )

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post35412571

اختصرتها لاني شفت فيها اشياء مكررة وعشان عنون ام شيخة فديتها

بالنسبة لاخباري

خلصت تجهيز الارض لله الحمد والمنة - رتبت المشتل نفس ترتيبج يام شيخة ..
واليوم سويت حفر وحطيت فيها شوية سماد عضوي وسقيتها وسويت 4 احواض بعد ناوية احط فيهم ( ملوخية - جرجير - كزبرة - ماقررت للحين )
والليلة سايرة الشارجة بييب بذور وشتل طماطم واكيد كم شيرة جي ،،، ماقاوم عمري من اسير المشاتل ،، شكل الشير يغري الواحد بصراحة وربي يعين ابو الشباب عاد خخخخخ
وناوية اسوي نظام الري بالتنقيط بعد

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

ملف كامل لامراض النقص في الحمضيات

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...2#post35413532

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير 

اليوم مافي حد في التجمع ... شكلي انا ادخل في الوقت الغلط

تصبحون على خير

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباح الخير
وين الناس ؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## um sheikha

إذآ آردتَ شيئآ ۆ رغبتَ بھٓ :
سلّم للھٓ آمرك ♡ , 
ۆ آبتسم ۆ آطمئنَ :
فإن آتآك فھٓو حتمآ ﻟڳ !
ۆ إنَ لم يأتكَ فتأكدَ : 
: منَ آنھٓ لا يُنآسبَك . .

أصبحتم على طاعه الرحمن 

هلا مزارعاتي العزيزات 
ام ميره 
اروى 

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور



ツ】ઇ需✿`•.التقـــــــويم الزراعــــــــــي للخضـــــــروات .•`✿需ઇ【ツ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post35432576

حياكن

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يامزارعاتي العزيزات 
ام شيخه ماتشوفين شر الزجام عاد وباد والله يعينا ع تغيرات الجو شوه نسوي مستوين مانقهر 
اروى الله يعطيج العافيه ع كل المعلومات والدروس المفيده 
وباقي المزارعات اشحالكن

----------


## متزن روزه

حبيت اراويكن البذور الي يبتهن من تايلند في الصيف والسنه ماشاءالله بذورنا متنوعه 










وسلامتكن هذا بعض ماعندنا لليوم

----------


## um sheikha

ياحي الله بام عبدالله 
شو هالزين ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
يله متى بتزرعينهن وشو سويتي في المشتل ما صورتيه 

مبرووووك التوقيع اليديد ناعم شرات صاحبته 


تراني عدلت في موضوع 
التقويم الزراعي لزراعة الخضروات 
واكتمل ولله الحمد 
مرن اقرنه تراه مفيد جدن للي يزرعن الخضروات

----------


## ريـــــــماني

> ي
> 
> راني عدلت في موضوع 
> التقويم الزراعي لزراعة الخضروات 
> واكتمل ولله الحمد 
> مرن اقرنه تراه مفيد جدن للي يزرعن الخضروات


أنا رديت لعيونك أنا رديت
ولك حنيت مثل ما يحن حمام البيت
أحبك حب يا روحي ما حبه أبد إنسان
ما أغبّي وأقول أهواك ما أغبّي
ما أغبي شكثر ولهان ما أغبي
ولعيونك أنا رديت أنا رديت


لا تسمعن اغاني انزين هههههه ها من الحفظ لعبدالكريم عبد القادر كاااااااك


روزه الورد ما بييب الا الورد ما شاء الله تشكيله حلوة اموووت عالورد 
جيه يعطيج تفاؤل بالحياه 

اقول روزه دامج من العين بغيت اتخبرج الغااليه عن محل عطور عندكم فالعين اسمه جاسيكا
كنت اشتري دخون من عند ام سلطان اللي هي راعية المحل والحين ما عرفت كيف اوصله 
ميته عليه اباه اذا تعرفينه بتسوين فيني خير 


انا لا جديد لدي من كثر الفضاوه ما عندي وقت اسوي شي كااااااك 

ومساكن عسل

----------


## um sheikha

> أنا رديت لعيونك أنا رديت
> ولك حنيت مثل ما يحن حمام البيت
> أحبك حب يا روحي ما حبه أبد إنسان
> ما أغبّي وأقول أهواك ما أغبّي
> ما أغبي شكثر ولهان ما أغبي
> ولعيونك أنا رديت أنا رديت
> ياحااااااااااااااافظ كلمات اغنيه لعبدالكريم عبدالقادرمره وحده
> هههههه  
> لا تسمعن اغاني انزين هههههه ها من الحفظ لعبدالكريم عبد القادر كاااااااك
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

مبروكين فوز الاعضاء الـ20 المرشحين للمجلس الوطني الاتحادي 2011
الله يوفقهم ياربي 
سالم بن ركاض العامري
محمد مسلم سالم العامري
محمد بطي سالم القبيسي

عن امارة بوظبي 

تصبحن على خير 
اليوم كان شد اعصاب العالم كلها قاعده على التلفزيون تتريا نتايج الانتخابات

----------


## um sheikha

أسعد صباح من حمد ربه على العفو والعافيه 
والعيشه الهنيه الكافيه 
ولحظات الدعاء الصافيه
صباح الرضا والود للقلوب الراضيه 

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
اعلومكن الطيبه لليوم 

عني انا دايخه بين اوراق المواضيع الزراعيه 
بس لجل التجمع ولجلكن ينسقى العليق .. ايبلكن فيروز تغنيلكن ههههه
يله بروح اخلص شغلي .

----------


## سلرا

سامحونى تاخرت عليكم وايد لكن ظروف كالعاده خارجه عن الاراده مشكله الخدم الازليه الله يكتب لنا الي فيه الخير 
المهم قلت امر اطمن عليكم على السريع وعندي خبر حلو لكم 
بوفر كتب مواسم الزراعه للخوات الي في التجمع الي تصدلا من نادي تراث الامارات الي حابه من الكتاب تخرني وبنشوف طريقه لتوصيل لكافه الامارات عزيزتي ام شيخه بطرش لج كمن نسخه عشان الي تعرفينهم وام جاسم نسخج عندي والي يحب من باقي الخوات من عيوني انا طالبه كميه

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير 
كل المتواجدات اذا ما خانتني الذاكره 
اروى واحلام وام شيخه وروزا وريماني وميرا وسارا 

ام شيخه وكل اللي يسالون عن العزيزه ام خليفه 
كلمتني اول امس وتسلم عليكم نفر نفر وهي بخير 
واتابع التجمع من بعيد لبعيد واول ما تسمح ظروفها بتدخل 

ام شيخه مشكوره لنقلج بروشرات مشروع حديقه في كل بيت 

وانا عندي مجلات حدايق اجنبيه اشتريهم يوم اسافر شجايل 
اقدر انقلهم مثل ما سويتي مع البروشرات لو سمحتي خبريني 

اللي عندهم بذور الزهور متى ناوين تزرعوها لان انا بعد عندي 
ومتردده بزراعتهم العام زرعتهم من وقت وما طلعوا 

بدت مرحلة الشقاوه عند حمدان استوى يتعلق باي شي ويحاول يمشي 
ويستكشف وياكل اللي يحصله وهو وايد معجب بالتربه الزراعيه السودا 
لازم اغير اماكن اصص نباتاتي الداخليه

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباح الخيرات
ام شيخة صبحت في موضوعج ع بالي التجمع خخخخخخخخخ

طريقة زراعة الخضروات ،،،،،

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post35482647

----------


## um sheikha

‏​​​آلإبتسَآمة ، 
التيَ تأخذ حيزا ً
صغيراً من وجهك 
تأخد حيزاً كبيراً 
فيّ . . حَياة الكثيرين. 

صبــآح الابتسامه

ومن الصبح شاقه الحلج لأني اكتشفت أن تركيه عقت الأب توب 
وأبوها دارا على فعلتها ألبارحه 
وقطع الارسال من ألبارحه 
واليوم أبونا يخبرني وبكل هدوء 
كلمت أسعاف الكمبيوترات وعاين الدكتورقصدي مصلح اللأب وقالي الهارد دسك يته جلطه بحاول أني أنعشه 
أو 
اللّـھہ يرحمه ويرحم إلي فيه

بعد ساعه بيتصل بيخبرني اذا فيه امل اولا 
صايبني هبوط 
وابونا متصل يشوف فعايل بنته 
... قلبه بارد يقولي برايه بقشطلج لاب من الوكاله بقراطيسه 

هالبنت بتجلطني ע ودورنا الأيباد مالقيناه مقفود والكل أجمع أنها هي آخر وحـده كانت تلعب فيه 

دعواتكم
تعبي كله بيروح وفايلاتي .. ياويلي ويلاه 
ما أعرف ​شـو بسوي البدايه مُن الصفر صعبه

----------


## xouaexo

> ‏​​​آلإبتسَآمة ، 
> التيَ تأخذ حيزا ً
> صغيراً من وجهك 
> تأخد حيزاً كبيراً 
> فيّ . . حَياة الكثيرين. 
> 
> صبــآح الابتسامه
> 
> ومن الصبح شاقه الحلج لأني اكتشفت أن تركيه عقت الأب توب 
> ...


ويح قلبي 
ما هذه الاخبار التعيسه التي اسمعها 
مستقبلنا المهني وسمعتنا في المحافل الدوليه بتروح وطي 
هدوني على تركوش بعض اذنيها وقولي لابوكم يخلي لابتوبه المقرطس لبنته الدلوعه 
نبا لابتوبنا المعتق اللي كله برامج وملفات دسمه شقا عمرك وتحويشك وسهر الليالي 
الايباد مب لازم خليه دفع بلا عن الابتوب هذا شجايل ايسموه هارد دسك وهو دزني بطيح 
نحن محتاجين هارد دسكات مصنعين بنفس كواليتي الصندوق الاسود للطائرات ومصفحين مثل المايباخ 
حتى انا هارد دسك ذكريات العائله على مدار السنين طاح من الطاوله ويته سكته قلبيه 
ولين الحين ما اتعافيت من الصدمه النفسيه اللي سببها لي فقدانه 
اوني اذا كان وايد مهم بس خبراء وكالة ناسا يقدرون يصلحوه بمبلغ وقدره 
شو رايج نودي هارد سكي وهاردسكج يمكن انحصل خصم عشره بالميه

----------


## um sheikha

ااااخ يأم جاسم صايبني هبوط كله فـيۓِ كوم وأدوات الفوتوشوب. فـيۓِ كوم أحسني بصيح

----------


## xouaexo

ام شيخه سرت سويت كوبين شاي نعناع 
ويبت كم حبه كيكة برتقال وجوز انريح اعصابنا 
ونحن انتابع اخبار حديقتي وانتي تنظرين رد دختر الكمبيوتر 


 


لاحظوا  

التربه الجديمه المسوده هذا الحشيش المحترق 



هذا نفس المكان من زاويه ثانيه بعد ما جرفنا التربه واسبدلناها بيديه 

 



وشوفوا هذا المكان قبل التعديل ولاحظوا التربه الجديمه الحصويه 


 


وهذا شكله الحين شليت المجسمات وزرعت نخلة واشنطن وبعده قاابل للتطوير 


 



وشذبنا الاشجار ونظفنا تحتها شوفوها قبل 

 


وشوفوها بعد التحليقه 


 


والجهه الثانيه 

 


باقي ايسمدون التربه بالسماد العضوي من مخلفات المجاري 

واكيد كانت هناك ضحايا قطعوا شجرة ورد فلونه ونخلة واشنطن ونخلتين سايسكس 
وشجرة كاري ليف ولين الحين بيبات الري تتبطل من قوة الماي وودعنا البطات هديناهم 
لصديق بوجاسم 

وانا انظف تحت الروز حصلت عاقورين ياااااااااععع 


 


عندي اخبارزياده مخلتنهم لتقرير باجر عشان ما اتملون

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

ام شيخة
عورني قلبي وربي
مب سهلة موووول ان يخرب لاب بكل مافية ! ماتخيلها !
الله يعوضج خير وعادي يالغالية كل شي بيتصلح بس يبالة وقت
واذا كان ع التجمع السادس وملفاتة وامورة عادي افتحية بأي شي عسب نتواصل بس وعقب رتبية مب مشكلة

ام جاسم
فرق شاسع والله بين قبل والحينة
وربي يعوضج خير يالغلا
كل شي بيتصلح حبيباتي بس يبالة وقت
الوقت كفيل بأصلاح كل شيء << من وين ياها العقل واهي تهد الدنيا لاخرب شي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

انا اخباري زينة / المشتل شبة زاهب باقي بس نركب شبكة الري وعقب بييبلة محميات وخلاص الحمد لله
الليلة بنشتغل ع التربة قدام عسب نزرعها حشيش عقب يومين ثلاثة جي

راح انزل لكم صور من يجهز كل شي ..

----------


## um sheikha

ماشاء اللّـھہ تبارك الرحمن يأم جااسم 
تطورات طيبه وتفرح سامحيني ماروم اعلق اللموبايل مغربلني
إاااااااه يإاروى داقني حزن 
دكتور اللاب قالي بعد 6 ساعات بيخبرني
لأنه يقول سعة المخزن فـيۓِ
اللاب كبيره ...عين ماصلت ع النبي

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

استهدي بالله وان شاء الله خير فديتج
حاسة فيج قسم بس شو تسوين خلاص شي واستوى 
ريح بالج ومتعي ناظريج بهالصور وشوفي سحر الطبيعة

عزيزاتي مزارعات التجمع
دعوة عامة للواء الاخضر
المدينة السياحية لليمن - إب -

صور ساحرة لطبيعة خلابة















طالعن هنااا حتى اسطح المباني مخضرة ( طبيعي )سبحان الله !!



ادعولنا ربي بالنصر القريب ولكم مني دعوة مفتوحة لمدينة إب برفقتي ( المرشدة السياحية للتجمع ) ههههههههههه

----------


## متزن روزه

> ياحي الله بام عبدالله 
> شو هالزين ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> يله متى بتزرعينهن وشو سويتي في المشتل ما صورتيه 
> 
> مبرووووك التوقيع اليديد ناعم شرات صاحبته 
> 
> 
> تراني عدلت في موضوع 
> التقويم الزراعي لزراعة الخضروات 
> ...



مساء الخير ام شيخه اشحالج الغاليه وتسلمين الغاليه بخصوص الزراعه عدلت النعناع والباقي طلعت مشكله في التنقيط 
الله يكون في عونج ومايشوف شر اللاب توب انشاء الله خير




> أنا رديت لعيونك أنا رديت
> ولك حنيت مثل ما يحن حمام البيت
> أحبك حب يا روحي ما حبه أبد إنسان
> ما أغبّي وأقول أهواك ما أغبّي
> ما أغبي شكثر ولهان ما أغبي
> ولعيونك أنا رديت أنا رديت
> 
> 
> لا تسمعن اغاني انزين هههههه ها من الحفظ لعبدالكريم عبد القادر كاااااااك
> ...


 تسلمين ياريماني ماشاءالله التجمع كله ورد وياسمين 
بخصوص المحل انا اشوفها دوم في المعارض بس ما ادل وين محلها بس فالج طيب بتخبرلج عنه ومايهمج



ام جاسم ماشاءالله ع التعديل والترتيب 

والسموحه اليوم رديت عليكن لاني من يومين وانا مضروسه وبعد اشويه عندي موعد عند الدكتوره والله كريم 

واحلى سلام من مدينه العين دار الزين لخواتي وردات التجمع

----------


## متزن روزه

تسلمين يااروى ع المناظر الحلوه وصدقج خلي الغاليه ام شيخه تريح اعصابها والله لايخسرها تعبها

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباح الورد والنرجس والكادي ع احلى ورود بالمنتدى

ام شيخة طمنينا يالغلا شخبار مريضج ربي يشفية هههههههههه

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

ما شاء الله يا اروى صدق مناظر روعه .... مشكورة حبيبتي على الصور الحلوة

بس المشكله عندنا في الوطن العربي ما يستغلون الطبيعه الجميله .. لازم في اماكن مثل هاذي يكون فيها فنادق و شوارع جيدة لجذب السياحه العربيه واهم شي الامان... الله يبعد كل شر عن بلاد المسلمين


متزنه روزه ما تشوفين شر والله يعافيج

ام شيخه الله يردلج الابتوب بالسلامه ويعافيه لج

ام جاسم ما شاء الله مشتغله صح في الحديقه نيو لوك اي مساعده حبيبتي انا حاضره مثلا 

اذا تبغين نخل بيبي صرم انا حاضره ... 


ام خليفه لج وحشه الله يسعد ايامج كنتي راعيت البيت في التجمع .. والتجمع من غيرج ناقص 

ام ميره

----------


## هانزادا

افا يام شيخه ما يشوف شر اللاب 
الله يهديهم هالعيال شو صار عندي محمد مستوي مخرب فالبيت 
كسر مقبض باب الثلاجه اول امس وامس كاسر الدله 
اروى تسلمين الصور وايد حلوه 
ام جاسم خلاص شكلج كنسلتي العشب صح ؟؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

شكله الابتوب فارق الحياه 
عظم الله اجرج واجرنا فيه مصيبتنا وحده 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

مشكوره يا اروى على الصور الحلوه 
الله يرجع الامن والامان لكم وينصركم 

مشكوره يا ميره وما تقصرين 
مساحتي صغيره وكفايه علي صرمتين 
باقي ازرع لوميه لان بو جاسم يحب اللومي 

اخباري اليوم 
امس سمدوا التربه لكن ما صلحوا الري 
وما ابغي احط البذور لين ما ينتظم الري 
ها الخبير وايد بطئ ما يدري انني حرمه عندي التزامات 
ومنافسات وما ابغي اكون خصابة التجمع 
صحيح انني ما لحقت استوي نغاله لكن على الاقل استوي لولوه ولا خنيزيه 

نسيت اخبركم 
خويتي احلام اهدتني شيري توميتو ولوميه 
بفتن عليها طلعت تاجره مب شاطره 
ما طاعت تاخذ مني بيزات 
الف شكر يا احلام ويزاج الله خير

----------


## سلرا

زيارتي لدبي قاردن سنتر 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=976670

----------


## أحلام الماسة

عزيزاتي الحدائقيات

أم شيخة وأم جاسم وأم ميرة وأم عبد الله وأم منصور وريماني وأم عبد الرحمن وأروى العزيزة وجميع جميلات الحديقة

لا يمر يوم وإلا وأنا أشوف الردود والموضايع الجميلة الي تبهج النفس
وخصوصا بطلة القصة تركوشة الفرفوشة

بس النفسية ولله الحمد دااااااااااون ....ما تشجع إني أشارك إلا بالقليل

دعواتكم 
وأترككم مع الصور

هذا الأناناس
طلبت من العامل الي يشتغل في كارفور في تقطيع الاناناس اني اخذ الروس المذبوحة أقصد المقطوعة
وزرعتهم من 4 شهور تقريبا
وسبحان الله كبرن وعطن منظر مثل صباريات الزينة
وبعدين بنقلهن عالأقل في الممر اذا ما كلنا ثمارها بنستفيد من منظرها الخضري ( ما تخسر شي )



هذي قوالب حطيت فيها البذور وانتظر انها تكبر ويبرد الجو عشان أنقلها للأرض



بتلاحظون فوقها ورق الشير متأذية منه بس ما عندي مكان غير...لين البلدية توزع الأراضي  :Smile: 



أم شيخة هذي العروس الي خذتها هدية منج...كل يوم لازم أصبح عليها أو أمسي واااايد فرحانة فيها واراقب نموها
صورتها من فوق...وما هاينة لي انقلها اخاف تموت 



وهذي شتلات الفيفاي و الشيكو مزروعين بذور



شيرة القطن بين كل فترة اقصصها أحسها وايد متفرعة ومانها ضيق وغير قابلة للنقل



وأخيرا الياسمين المتسلق
أرشدوني...مكانها تحت اليدار...ما ادري انقلها ولا لا

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير علومكم يا مزارعات

ام ميره نور التجمع \ ام جاسم اش حالك تقدم ملحوظ ماشاء الله عني انا ولا شي عندي اكتئاب حاد شغالتي بتمشي

ام شيخه طولي بالك عندي عبد المجيد ولين كل يوم يضحكوني ويبكوني 

احلام سلامات حبيبتي جربي قراءة البقره( بندعيلك في ظهر الغيب) ولا تنسين دعاء الهم والحزن

اروى حلوه الصورللاسف العالم العربي مهدره خيراته عندكم كاتب رائع اسمه زيد دماج ماحد يعرف عنه اي شي جميع رواياته حبيسة الادراج ؟

له روايه رائعه ترجمت لخمس لغات (الرهينه) قراءتها مرتين

(سبحانك لا اله الاانت اني كنت من الضالمين) 

 :Ast Green:

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن 
سامحني نفسيتي زفته وصايبني هبوط من البارحه 

خسرت برنامج الفوتوشوب وتجميع ٣ سنين غير اشياء انا مسوتنهن وماخذات مني وقت وجهد
باقي الملفات الله يستر يقول نزلتهن بس مش راضيات يفتحن 
باجر بييب اللاب 

قدر الله وما شاء فعل ... عسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً وهوخيراً لكم 
لي خيره من ورا هالشي ... بس دوم الانسان جزوع ان مسه الضر 

ومن البارحه تركيه ملاوى بتان كل ٥ دقايق تلوي عليه وتقولي حبيبي ماماتي 
ويوم احمر عيني عليها تقولي ككيا نوتي( ترجمه تركيه نوتي ) وتضرب ايديها الثنتين وماما حبيبي .. تلعب على الوتر الحساس

لا وامايه البارحه تقولي مايسوى عليج هالكمبيوتر ومغتاضه على تركيه شو مسوتبج الا كمبيوتر بياخذولج غيره 
وتركيه اتسوق الهبل والعبط والمسكنه عند امايه وطاحت في حضنها اونه متاثره من كلامي 
قلتلها بالله عليج لوعندج استور وتارستنه ادلا ل وضغاطيات ومواعين غاليه وزينه وثلاث اسنين اتيمعين ومره وحده قالولج استورج انحرق شو بتسوين قالت بتضربني لقعه قلتلها خلاص انا ضاربتني لقعه وصايبني هبوط ... 
اشوفها عقب شرح المواعين اتعاطفت معايه

سامحوني يمكن ادخل متاخره باجر عقب ما اشوف شو حال لابي 

سلامي للجميع

----------


## سلرا

> السلام عليكن 
> سامحني نفسيتي زفته وصايبني هبوط من البارحه 
> 
> خسرت برنامج الفوتوشوب وتجميع ٣ سنين غير اشياء انا مسوتنهن وماخذات مني وقت وجهد
> باقي الملفات الله يستر يقول نزلتهن بس مش راضيات يفتحن 
> باجر بييب اللاب 
> 
> قدر الله وما شاء فعل ... عسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً وهوخيراً لكم 
> لي خيره من ورا هالشي ... بس دوم الانسان جزوع ان مسه الضر 
> ...



ههههههه يا ويلي عليج يا ام شيخه الله يعوضج عوض خير وفديتها تركوشه لا تلومونها حبيبتي ماتقصد هذي اليهال يجهلون نتيجه تصرفاتهم اللوم علينا مفروض ما نحط شى ممكن يوصلون له 
قدر الله وما شاء فعل وكله ملحوق ان شاء الله ونحن كلنا وياج بلي تبينه
وباجي الخوات ما بيقصرن ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

السلااااااااااااااام عليكن 
شحاااااااالكن شصبـــــحتن 

اووووووووه حالي تماااااااااااااام تماااااااااااااام تماااااااااااااام 
 :12 (57): 
الحمدلله الله ما ضاع تعبيه لقيت شغلي كله اللهم لك الحمد 
الي انتهى الفوتوشوب وادواته ... اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 

العوض ولا القطيعه 

ليلتين اتحلف لتركوووووش  :12 (18):  
وداقني حزن  :12 (17):  .... 
اقولكن لو يقولولي مسكينه نعرت  :12 (1): 

الامور طيبه لله الحمد والمنه




> ويح قلبي 
> ما هذه الاخبار التعيسه التي اسمعها 
> مستقبلنا المهني وسمعتنا في المحافل الدوليه بتروح وطي 
> هدوني على تركوش بعض اذنيها وقولي لابوكم يخلي لابتوبه المقرطس لبنته الدلوعه 
> نبا لابتوبنا المعتق اللي كله برامج وملفات دسمه شقا عمرك وتحويشك وسهر الليالي 
> الايباد مب لازم خليه دفع بلا عن الابتوب هذا شجايل ايسموه هارد دسك وهو دزني بطيح 
> نحن محتاجين هارد دسكات مصنعين بنفس كواليتي الصندوق الاسود للطائرات ومصفحين مثل المايباخ 
> حتى انا هارد دسك ذكريات العائله على مدار السنين طاح من الطاوله ويته سكته قلبيه 
> ولين الحين ما اتعافيت من الصدمه النفسيه اللي سببها لي فقدانه 
> ...





> [COLOR="Magenta"]ام شيخة
> عورني قلبي وربي
> 
> مب سهلة موووول ان يخرب لاب بكل مافية ! ماتخيلها !
> الله يعوضج خير وعادي يالغالية كل شي بيتصلح بس يبالة وقت
> واذا كان ع التجمع السادس وملفاتة وامورة عادي افتحية بأي شي عسب نتواصل بس وعقب رتبية مب مشكلة
> ولا يهمج ان شاء الله اسوي شي طيب ان شاء الله COLOR]

----------


## هانزادا

مبروك ام شيخه على ردة اللاب 
وبسج عاد الا تركوش هيه 
وحاسبي لا تخلين اي شي من اغراضج عندها 
واتصور اذا مثل عيالي ما بتعيد عليها بس 
خلاص سامحيها عاد

----------


## um sheikha

> مبروك ام شيخه على ردة اللاب 
> ههههه الله يبارج فيج 
> وبسج عاد الا تركوش هيه 
> تركوش شر يام منصور شر 
> وحاسبي لا تخلين اي شي من اغراضج عندها 
> الاب تحت في الصاله والصاله مجابله غرفة الالعاب اخليها تلعب وانا اشتغل 
> عيزت وانا انزله ورد اشله فوق قلت بخليه تحت بس منو يقول الشر تخلي شي 
> واتصور اذا مثل عيالي ما بتعيد عليها بس 
> خلاص سامحيها عاد
> ...

----------


## ريـــــــماني

بالخير مسيتكم وبـماي الورد رشيتكم و السلام اهديتكم و لو عندي سيكل كان جيتكم افحط بحديقتكم كاااااك




ام شيخه ربي يحفظلج الصغيرونه من كل شر عسوله فديتها ويفداها اللاب 

احلام ما تشوفين شر فديييتج

ام جاسم هنا وعافيه وحديقه عامره ان شاء الله 

همس الازاهير سلرا هانزادا اروى روزه مساكن عسل عزيزاتي 

اخباري اترييت البتاني ايي يعدل بيبات التنقيط ولا يا واترييت واترييت واترييت 

بس ما شي فايده بالاخير قررت اسوي البيبات روحي ترى ما يبالها شي ههههه

براويكم شغلي الفنتك من انزل الصور عاللاب ككككك

اخويه يقولي من اييج معرس بنشرطله يسوي حديقه قبل البيت 

واذا كلفته وايد بنخله ينصب الخيمه بالحوي اوفر له هههه

هيه الاسبوع اللي طاف زرعت طماط وفلفل حار باصيص واليوم مريت وشفته

نابت ما شاء الله بعد بنزل الصور من اتفيج 

ومساكن عسل عزيزاتي 

اتمسيتن بخير ( :

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير والفل والياسمين


هذاي صور على موضوع ان شاءالله بسويه قصدي اشتغل فيه

بس قلت بحط لكم ... عينه من انواع الياسمين المختلفه














هذي بعض الصور الياسمين... وان شاء الله اقدر احصل منها 

احلا صباح لكم
ام ميره

----------


## um sheikha

:55 (1):  خربشــــات صباحيــــة  :55 (1):  

 :13 (56):  هناك عالم جميل بداخلك .. 
وهو قلبك وأحاسيسك .. 
نظرتك لنفسك ولمن حولك .. 
وهو الذي يحدد مدى سعادتك .. 
أنت من يجعل عالمه جميل .. 
وأنت من يشوه ذلك العالم .. 
عندما تنظر للأشياء من حولك .. 
مهما كانت قاسية ومؤلمة .. 
على أنها لن تدوم معك .. 
وتواجهها بسلاح الأمل .. 
وأنها ستُمحى وتظل ذكرى .. 
ستكون حياتك جميلة .. 
ولكن عندما يصيبك الألم .. 
بإحباط .. ويأس .. وعجز .. 
وتجعله يتمكن منك .. 
عندها حياتك لا تمضي بخير .. 
لذلك دع العالم بداخلك جميل .. 
لتكون حياتك أجمل .. 

 :13 (56):  أحياناً تبكي قلوبنا .. 
لإحساسنا بالفراغ الداخلي .. 
وبأن القلوب باتت موحشة .. 
نفتقد للسؤال الذي يجعلنا .. 
ننطق بكل الأشياء التي تؤلم .. 
نفتقد لمن يقول لنا .. 
ماذا ينقصك .. هل قلبك بخير ؟
وكيف أقوم بتلوين حياتك ؟
وقبل أن ننتظر من أحد .. 
أن يسألنا .. لنسأل أنفسنا أولاً .. 
ماذا نريد .. ماذا ينقصنا .. 
كيف نلون حياتنا بألوان الأمل .. 
عندها سنبصر النور جيداً ..

 :13:  صباحكم نسمات هادئة  :13: 

ياجماعة الخير عحبتني هالورود ريحتها تارسه البيت 
تخبرت عن اسمها عطوني اسمها دورت في النت ما لقيت للنبته صوره مدرجه تحت الاسم الي عطونياه 
فاتوقعت ان لهنود معطين الريال اسم غير كالعاده 

انا اتوقع انها نوع من الياسمين لان وردتها توحيلي انها ياسمين باللون الاوردي 
دورت في النت ما ظهرلي غير الياسمين الابيض شوفن وعطني خبر يمكن حد زارع منها 



شوفن هالورده الي اوحتلي انها ياسمين من شكل الورده 

خبرني يزاكن الله خير

----------


## سلرا

انا عندي من هالورده ام شيخه واعتقد هيه نوع من الياسمين بس ما اعرف بالضبط اسمها بشوف اذا سرت المشتل شو اسمها

----------


## um sheikha

> انا عندي من هالورده ام شيخه واعتقد هيه نوع من الياسمين بس ما اعرف بالضبط اسمها بشوف اذا سرت المشتل شو اسمها
> حي الله ام عفرا 
> الي عندج مسويه ريحه حلوه وقويه 
> انا اشوف وردتها انها ياسمينه بس شو نوعها مااريبها
> يزاج الله خير فديتج لاتعبين عمرج بس قلت يمكن حد يعرف جان هي من عرب الياسمين ولا لا ومن قوم منوه بنخطب عنهم هههههه

----------


## همس الازاهير

صباح الخير

حي الله ريماني خيه مدام عندك سيكل بدل ما تفحطين وتزعجين الناس تعالي ازرعي لي النفس منسده عن كل شي الضاهر انه فيروس بالجو

وبالمره خذيني لااحلام اسلم عليها وارد

ام شيخه ها الياسمينه ياسمين متسلق وروده اول ما تفتح لونها ابيض وبعدين وردي ما شاء الله عندي

ورودها نازله تحت ا وريحتها فايحه بالمكان ذا بغيتي صورها لك وفالك طيب

احلام طمنينا عليك

----------


## سلرا

لا ابشرج من عرب زينيين والنعم فيهم امره لا تتشاورين خطبي وبنسير وياج 


غناتى من بحثي اعتقد اسمها
Flame flower picture -2

وهي من فصيله الياسمينيات وريحتها تشل الدنيا بس يبالها دوم تسميد وفيتامينات عشان تزهر وتفرع وحلوه انها متسلقه نفس الياسمين 

المهم انتى يا ام شيخه تستاهلين لوال يوم ردلج الهارد دسك سالم غانم وانا عندي كتيبات مواسم الزراعه متى تبينى اطرشها لج وتراني بعدني اتريا عنبتيه ما وصلت

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير
> هلا ياهمس نور التجمع وين هالغيبه نفتقدج من تغيبين 
> حي الله ريماني خيه مدام عندك سيكل بدل ما تفحطين وتزعجين الناس تعالي ازرعي لي النفس منسده عن كل شي الضاهر انه فيروس بالجو
> افااااااااا ما من شر ليش النفسيه منسده ..
> بتصدقين انتي اني انا ياني نفس الشعور واغلب التجمع صايبنهن نفس الشي 
> الله المستعان مادري ليش 
> 
> وبالمره خذيني لااحلام اسلم عليها وارد
> افااااا بس احلام واهل العاصمه 
> ...






> لا ابشرج من عرب زينيين والنعم فيهم امره لا تتشاورين خطبي وبنسير وياج 
> يييييه ياحافظ يام عفرا جانج تعرفينهم وعرب احشام خلاص شورج وهداية الله
> توكلت وخطبت ثنتين العصر من المينا اليوم مادريت انج بتسيرين تخطبين هويايه 
> وقالولي اسم مالقيته في النت 
> 
> غناتى من بحثي اعتقد اسمها
> Flame flower picture -2
> 
> وهي من فصيله الياسمينيات وريحتها تشل الدنيا بس يبالها دوم تسميد وفيتامينات عشان تزهر وتفرع وحلوه انها متسلقه نفس الياسمين 
> ...


 الاسم الي قالي عليه الهندي الي في المينا 
كوسكاليس quskalis
وطبعا ما في شي بهالاسم في النت 
وغيرنا الاحرف وطلعتلنا ان اسمها 
كويزكاليس quiscalis

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

صباح الخير وجمعتكن مباركة

اخباركن يالمزارعات 
نبا صور حطوا صور زراعتكن او ترتيبكن او اي شي عسب نستفيد
عن نفسي من يشبون شوية بصورهن لكن بعدهن صغار وايد

وين احلام مالها حس ولاخبر ؟!!!

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله باروى 
صباح النور والسرور وجمعه مباركه عليج ياربي 

ان شاء الله عطينا وقت وان شاء الله بنزل في التجمع اليديد

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وانا احوس في النت ادورعن الياسمينه لقيت هالصفحه في الفيس بوك وفيها البوم عن الزهور المتسلقه 
وقعت اتصفح واخر صوره كانت هاذي شوفن اسمها حددته بالاحمر 



اعرفكن ابها المتسلقه 

الاسم العلمي: Clerodendrum splendens
العائله : ياحافظ عليهاعرب احشام verbenaceae
الموطن : غرب افريقيا 
Origin :Westren Africa

وتسمى ايضاً 
الكلير او طربوش الملك 













هذا الي لقيته عن الاخت كلير او طربوش الملك ولي من كم شهر اندور على اسمها واسم عايلتها .

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالكم يا مزارعات 

اعرفكم تحبون الصور قلت اسوي موضوع

هذا البابا لها شهر ونصف لا تزيد ولاتنقص سألت مهندس قال يبيلها دواء مسؤال عن تكبيرالثمره لكني رفضت اشتريه لاني صرت اصرف على الزرع اكثر من صرفي على عيالي واكثر الي عندي ما يعرفون

وش هو البابا لذكرته يحسبون انه افلام كرتون



وهذه شتلة ليمون من الاردن يقولون انها تهريب !



وهذه بيبي الموز قلعته وغرسته من شهر وسبحان الله توقف نموه كانه حزين على فراق امه

 

وتلك الياسمين اهداء الى جمييييييع عضوات التجمع الحاضر والغائب (انطحي فالك يام شيخه)

 







 

 

 



استودعكم الله

----------


## xouaexo

عندي استراحة محارب 
قلت ادخل اسلم واذا قدرت بخبركم اخباري 

هانزادا مشكوره على السؤال 
ريماني ما عرفنا انج موهوبه جان شتنا الخبير البرازيلي واستعنا بخبرتج في تصليح البيبات 
ميرا ميرا ام الياسمين فتحتي لنا باب يديد 
ام شيخه قرت عينج يا خويتي عايزين حلاوة الابتوب مو جني جلبت مصري 
احلام هدي اعصابج وتوكلي على الله وسوي الفحوصات 
سارا ماشاء الله عليج وعلى افكارج 
اروى ازيك 
همسه انا على طول اتذكرت ان عندج الياسمين ابولونين ما شاء الله عليه وعلى اشجار حديقتج 


اخباري بدون توقيت 
سمدوا التربه من اسبوع ولاعت جبودنا واستنفذنا الدخون والعود ابا لي استوك يديد 



 




 


 



اليوم زرعوا الحشيش 


 


صفقه للخبير البرازيلي 


 


الكاربت حشيش نتفوه تنتيف توفيرا للنفقات لحافت بتان اقصد برازيليين 


 


 



فججوا عيونكم اتشوفون المساحه اللي بدون حشيش اهنيه بيكون المشتل 



 


وسلامتكم

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير

ماشاءالله الكل مشتغل وتجديدات ... انا البارحه طحت في الياسمينه اللي عندي قطعتها 

اليوم انا مشغوله باجر ان شاء الله بحط لكم الصور من حديقتي


ام جاسم 
... حلو التغير .... بس انا ما شفت عندج شجر همبا تراها حلوه في الحديقه ولها ظل وتثمر عندنا
وبعد وردت الهيبسكس وايد حلو شكلها في الحديقه وتزهر في الصيف.....
. دوري شجر يزهر في الصيف عشان ما تملين في الصيف يكون عندج ورد وحطيلج انواع ترهز في الشتاء 



همس الازهير

بصراحه تعذبت من شفت الياسمينه ما شاء الله حلوه ان شاء الله احصل منها 

بنات اي وحده تعرف واين ممكن احصل من هي الياسمينه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...تدلني 



اخباري 

انا احاول اجيب بذور من موقع في امريكا بس في مشكله ان التوصيل بس في امريكا فقط

ان شاء الله يضبط الموضوع لان البذور لي انواع من الياسمين والورود المتسلقه والورود العطريه 



ميمي صحت من النوم االحين باجر نكمل ..... ام ميره

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم بناتات وحريمات

شحالكم

امس كتبت مرتين وقبل ما اخلص ينمسح عني، تعوذت من ابليس وطلعت

المهم...أنا فاقدتنكم وايد 

أم جاسم

يحليله الخبير البرازيلي شاد حيله
ونتريا التغيير و النيو لوك بفارق الصبر
وعلى فكرة
اتصلت بج من يومين عشان اطرش لج التربة الي يايبينها من بلدية الشارجة...بس ما رديتي وانشغلت عقبها .

وانا مطنشه الفحوصات بسبب بيت الرعب

اتريا موعدي مع الدكتور عشان اقص له المأساه 6/10

الحمد لله مرت سنة كاملة ولا ظهور للمرض شكله هج مني



***

أم شيخة شحال تركوشه الفرفوشه
إن شا الله تحصلين الياسمينة في مشتل الشهامة

***
أم ميرة

لقيت لج ياسمينة وحده
بس الشيري توميتو ...موردينه لدبي ما خلوا شي
اتريا هاليومين اسمحي لي

****

همس الأزاهير
فعلا أنت همس الأزاهير...وايد حلوة يا سمينتج
انا يالسه أغذي ياسمينتي بفيتامين وسماد عشان تزهر

****

أروى الهاشمية

ما تفقدين عزيز أنا هنا متابعة بصمت ما تفقدين عزيز إن شا الله

****


سارا و أم عبد الله وريماني

شحالكن حبيباتي يعلكن بخير

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النشاط والحيويه 

همس الازاهير 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
البيبي موز على قولتج هي بخير بس يبالها وقت لين تضرب 
بعدين بخبرج يوم تحبين تزرعين راعي الوقت لانه في وقت من تزرعين الشتله تضرب اعروقها بسرعه 
ومن شهرالوقت زين يعني شهر 9 تفائلي خير ان شاء الله بتضرب اعروقها وبتشب 
وشو الياسمين تبارك الرحمن .. رهيبه الله يهنيج .

ام جاسم 
تبارك الرحمن تطورات مذهله في الحديقه 
والمنظر رهييب من فوق 
وهب صفقه الا صفقتين للخبير البرازيلي هههههه .

ام ميره 
حياج الله كلنا حلينا على الزرع وحلقناه وبانتظار الصور 
بالنسبه للتوصيل احسن المواقع الي توصل سريعاً الامريكيه غريبه في شي غلط

احلام 
حي الله ام جواهر 
خت ياسمينتين يوم الخميس من المينا ومشتل الشهامه مالنا بد منه عنده النوادر 
وبسير اشوفلي طربوش الملك الي بالون الابيض .
الله يشفيج وبعد عنج المرض .. وطمنينا بعد ما تروحين الموعد ان شاء الله خير .

اعلومي البارحه 
نشينا البارحه من غبشه ومن تريقنا اتسحبت عن تركيه اريد اختلي شوي بروحي مع زراعتيه 
زرعت ثلاثة احواض عندي 
وقصيت العنب وزرعتهن في احواض اكبر علشان يتوسعن من الضيق 
وزعت طربوش الملك بعد في حوض اكبر والي قصيته منه زرعته بعد في احوض صغيره 
وزرعت الباذنجان نوعين يبتهن يوم اشتريت الياسمين 
وطبعاً الهروب من تركيه مستحيل ابوها فتحلها الباب سارت عند الدياي وفتحت الباب عليهن وقامت تركض وراهن وعقبها ربعت عند خان الطباخ حشرته على الفوز 
وقامت تربع وراه وتربع ورا ابوها ترشهم بالماي وانا ما وعيت الا الماي ضارب في قفايه بس يا في وقته عقب الشغل 
وعلشان نفتك وكلن يخلص شغله شغلنالها الرشاشات ولعبت لين هلكت ودخلنا الساعه 11 لدخول وقت الصلاه 
كان اليوم جميييل لله الحمد .

ما صورت بس من افضى بصور .

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير


احلام 

الياسمينه ابغيها ...... بس الورده نفس اللي عند همس الازهير وام شيخه؟؟؟

لان انا اليوم رحت المشتل وحصلت الورده( دبل )... من داخل متروسه مش.. سنجل

المهم ...اذا ممكن بطرش لج الدرويل يأخذ الياسمينه منج ... مشكوره حبيبتي


ام شيخه

... الطلبيه اللي انا ابغيها الاوردر في داخل امريكا التوصيل بس .. لان في اشياء ما يرسلونها برع
المهم اذا تيسر الامر بنخبركم


تصبحون على خير باجر بكمل 

ام ميره

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

البارحه رحت المشتل وهذي الياسمينه اللي حصلتها ... الورده دبل من داخل غير عن وردة ام شيخه









وهذي شجرة موراي ريحتها وايد حلوه وهي شجره في حدود مترين


من الصبح انا قايمه كلي حماس بحط لكم الصور واشوف الكاميره ولا ميره ماسحه كل الصور


وبعدين بنكمل باقي الاخبار

ام ميره

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم على بداية هذا الصباح 
سر خواطرنا 
انك على كل شي قدير 

صباح الاشراق صباح النور صباح الورد 

البارحه زرعت الياسمينه ام ريحه وكان الهواء قوي وما حسيت بالحراره 
والهدوء مخيم على المكان ما في غيري انا وصاحبي اللون الاخضر واصوات العصافير 
هاااااااااا بتسألون ذبابتيه وين ... هههههه كانت راقده 
كانت ثلاث نبتات مع بعض زرعت ثنتين ووحده اليوم بزرعها وبزرع الباقي في اماكن متفرقه 
وبوافيكن بالصور 

طباخي قالي بحط حق الياسمينه مربع علشان ايسندها وتمشي عليها 
واوحالي بفكره المسكين من دون ما يقصد اتذكرت ان عندي هالشبك شارتنه من شهر 4 
ويوم الجمعه سرت اطلع البامبوا ستيك اسند فيهن الشتلات شفته من بينهن فاااا تذكرته وحطيته 
لا يوم شافه الطباخ قالي مدام هذا ما في زين يريد مربع ... ههههه بعده مصر الاخ ما اعجبه المنظر .

----------


## سلرا

> صباح الخير
> 
> ماشاءالله الكل مشتغل وتجديدات ... انا البارحه طحت في الياسمينه اللي عندي قطعتها 
> 
> اليوم انا مشغوله باجر ان شاء الله بحط لكم الصور من حديقتي
> 
> 
> ام جاسم 
> ... حلو التغير .... بس انا ما شفت عندج شجر همبا تراها حلوه في الحديقه ولها ظل وتثمر عندنا
> ...


هلا حبيبتي فالج طيب انا عندى بريد امريكا خبريني شو تبين تطلبين وبطلبلج اياه على بريدي وشو الموقع

----------


## ميراميره

سلرا

مشكوره حبيبتي والله فيج الخير ... الحمدلله تيسر الموضوع اليوم

ان شاءالله اذا حبيت اطلب بخبرج


احلام

في دواء طبيعي اختي تشتريه من ابوظبي ... عسل وثوم اذا تبغين ؟؟ بطلبلج

الياسمينه ... ابغيها ... اذا ممكن واتمنى تكون سنجل الورده


ام شيخه 

ما شاءالله عليج ... انا اخذت من الياسمين بس انا مفكره اسوي لهن مثل المظله


ام جاسم 

الحديقه عندج تبغي لها شغل ... حطي الشجر الدائم والموسمي خلي له اماكن


كل البنات ان شاءالله تكون كل اموركم بخير

... بس الجو احس انه بعده في حروره عشان البداء في زرعة البذور 


ام ميره

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور 

شصبحتن اليوم عزيزاتي 

شو الزراعه .. عافانا الله شو ياينا 

اخباري لصباح الاثنين 
في مكان عندي بالحوش مهجور وما في مكان للون الاخضر صاير اجلح املح بصورلكن المكان قبل وبعد 
لاني قررت احيي المكان باللون الاخضر بمساعدة عامل من مزرعتنا والطباخ .. وبتصدقن شاريه الشيير للمكان من شهر 4 
ومن يخلص بصوره الكن .. 

الحين بطلع بسير الجمعيه كرهت هالروتين ... روتين كل اسبوع وكل شهر 
واليوم اتلاقى روتين الاسبوع والشهر ياااااالله ممل هالموضوع

----------


## ريـــــــماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخباري اتسر وما تسر 

زراعة الحوي شلوها عن بكرة ابيها  :12 (102):  عسب يبنون ملحق لاخويه 

عقبال عيالكم ناوي على زواج  :12 (97): 

فحولت صوب الزراعه اللي ورا البيت سويت جوله سريعه وشفت انها تبالها تعديل

وشغل له اول ماله اخر وان شاء الله اكون قدها  :12 (101):  

احين باخذكم بجوله سريعه على اللي بسويه 

هالشتل زراعتها قبل فتره للطماط والفلفل الحار 



زرعت جهنميه لان مثل ما قلتلكم المساحه فاضيه وتبالها عباله وبهالشتله بتكون البدايه  :12 (83): 



حصلت شجرة اللبان مطلعه ورق بعد ما كانت يابسه ما شاء الله استبشرت فيها خيرلما شفتها



احينه براويكم شغلي بالتنقيط بس لا تضحكون اتفقنا  :12 (69): 

هنيه رتبت المساحه ابا ازرع فيها كزبره وبقدونس 



وهنيه شغلت الماي وتمت عمليتي بنجاح  :12 (83): 



يبالي اسمد المكان وارتبه مره غير وازرعه 

شو رايكم انفع والا ما انفع  :12 (61): 


صورة اخيره هالياسمينه جلعوها من الحوي خذت هالجذع وحطيته بالماي

وما شاء الله اشوفه نبت بنقله ورا البيت ان شاء الله 

 


واتمسيتوا بخير عزيزاتي 

ادعولي اكون قد التحدي واحول البقعه من قفرا لخضار

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه .. حي الله ريم الحديقه 
> اخباري اتسر وما تسر 
> افاااااااااا
> زراعة الحوي شلوها عن بكرة ابيها  عسب يبنون ملحق لاخويه 
> عقبال عيالكم ناوي على زواج 
> مبرووكين مادبرتوا .. وعقبال ريم الحديقه ياربي 
> فحولت صوب الزراعه اللي ورا البيت سويت جوله سريعه وشفت انها تبالها تعديل
> وشغل له اول ماله اخر وان شاء الله اكون قدها  
> ...


اصبحنا انا وصديقتي تركيه اللطيفه وغيرنا خططنا في اخر لحظه ويهنا صوب المينا ومتجر ايس وتويز ار اص تحيدن بيبي تركيه خلص بامبرزه 
وسرنا نيبله .... شاسوي نداء الطبيعه ساقني للمينا 
هههههه والجمعيه بسيرلها عقب المغرب .

----------


## سلرا

هلا وغلا بام شيخه وريمانى واحلام وام جاسم ام ميرا والباقين 

ام شيخه استمتعى كونج ربه بيت لانها اسمى واجمل مهمه تقوم بها الام وانا ما عرفت قدر هالشىء الا لما اشتغلت وادبست 

ريمانى ما شاء الله عليج قدها وقدود ومتاكده انج بتبدعين دامنه عندج الاراده

----------


## um sheikha

> هلا وغلا بام شيخه وريمانى واحلام وام جاسم ام ميرا والباقين 
> حي الله ام عفرا 
> ام شيخه استمتعى كونج ربه بيت لانها اسمى واجمل مهمه تقوم بها الام وانا ما عرفت قدر هالشىء الا لما اشتغلت وادبست 
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على هالنعمه 
> بكون صادقه معاج كان في حياتي حلمين كنت اتمنى تحقيقهم بس سبحانه الله ماراد 
> وبعد فتره عرفت اني عندي قدرات تفوق هالحلمين فااخترت اكون بلا احلام مقابل اني انمي قدراتي وخلال هالفتره استمتع بكوني ربة بيت وام 
> ايوه يالي واثق من نفسك .. كبيره يام شيخه .
> ريمانى ما شاء الله عليج قدها وقدود ومتاكده انج بتبدعين دامنه عندج الاراده
> ايوه يا جهينه محتاجين تشجيعج ..الا انا المسكينه محد يشجعني التشجيع حق ناس وناس هههههه
> يله راضين بالي ايي منج شجعي ريم الحديقه وجنج تشجعيني

----------


## ريـــــــماني

شوووووووكرا من القلب عالتشجيع حمستني مب اللي عندي بالبيت محبطيييييييييين كااااك

الله يحفظلكن عيالكن وبو عيالكن ان شاء الله ويحفظكن لهم انتوا بعد اميييييين
.
.
.


بخبركم سالفه اليوم العصر يايتني الشغاله مدام مدام انتي يريد قهوة
انا : لا ما ابا من متى اطلب منج قهوة اثرني ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
هي : مدام انتي يخبر من رمضان انتي يريد قهوة وانا كل يوم يسوي قهوة
انا : وااااال من رمضان وانتي تسوين قهوة لا بالله فلحت 
هي : مدام يعني كبي القهوة بالزباله ( تكرمون )
انا : لا تقوليلي مدام لافرج بهالكتاب اللي بايدي
هي : زين مدام انا كبي والله حرام انا يجمع قهوة كل يوم كل يوم 
وروحت عني وشكلها صدج معصبه هههههه
انا هنيه ردت لي حاسيتي من قالت يجمع كااااك تو الناس 
وربعت وراها ميري وين القهوة 
هي : انا يقص دبة مسافي ويحطي كل يوم قهوة داخل 
وجااااااااااان ابتسم ذيك الابتسامه العريضه واضحك على خيبتي وكيف نسيت السالفه 

انزين ريماني خبرينا السالفه ويا راسج لا تطولينها وهي قصيره 
انزين لا تعصبون بخبركم السالفه عقب ما تشوفون صورة القهوة الميمعه من رمضان 




والحين زوروا هالرابط وبتعرفون التفاصيل 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post35693586


بتنوروني ( :

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير

خواتي مشكورين على الاطراء الجميل ولمدحتوا زرعي كانكم مدحتوني 

ام ميره روعه الياسمين الدبل ما تفرق عن ياسمنتي كثير مع انه نفس الاوراق

ام جاسم ريماني سيروا واحنا وراكم 

ام شيخه مبروكين الياسمين وبخبركم عن سر لانكم عزيزين وغالين انا كل ما غسلت الرز(العيش) صبيت ماء غسيله على الياسمينه 

ياطويلات العمر سمعتوا ب شجرة (حنة فرنسا) شوفوها التصوير ماش تصوير ابو سمرا المستعجل

خرجت من المشتل وكتمت حبي في قلبي

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> احلام 
> 
> 
> في دواء طبيعي اختي تشتريه من ابوظبي ... عسل وثوم اذا تبغين ؟؟ بطلبلج 
> 
> 
> الياسمينه ... ابغيها ... اذا ممكن واتمنى تكون سنجل الورده 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> صباح النور والسرور





> شصبحتن اليوم عزيزاتي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شو الزراعه .. عافانا الله شو ياينا 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*حيا الله ملكة التجمع* 

*الروتين قاتل مب ممل*
*واحس هواية الزراعة نعمة علينا*
*شحالها تركوشتنا الفرفوشة*
*مع اني زارعة من كل شي بش مضايقتني حشرة الانفاق شكلها بتخرب محصولي وايد منتشرة وانا ما ابغي استخدم اي مبيدات*
*أرشدوني؟؟؟*








> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







> اخباري اتسر وما تسر  
> 
> 
> 
> زراعة الحوي شلوها عن بكرة ابيها عسب يبنون ملحق لاخويه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*عجبتني قفرا ههههه ربي يحفظج ويعطيج العافية* 






> مساء الخير







> خواتي مشكورين على الاطراء الجميل ولمدحتوا زرعي كانكم مدحتوني 
> 
> *تستاهلين كل خير* 
> 
> 
> ام ميره روعه الياسمين الدبل ما تفرق عن ياسمنتي كثير مع انه نفس الاوراق
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ما شا الله روعة* 

*بس ما عندج منها صورو عن قرب؟؟ لأنها تشبه شيرة في بالي* 


*شو رايج ام شيخة فيها ما تشبه هذيج؟؟؟*

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يامزارعاتنا النشيطات ماشاءالله عليكن والله يباركلكن في زراعتكن 
واشكركن ع السؤال ماقصرتن واتمنا لكن الصحه والعافيه 
واخر الاخبار عندي اليوم الحمدلله استعت صحتيه وقدرت اطلع للزراعه وشتلت بذور الشريفاه وحصلت الشخاخ ماشاءالله طالع زارعتنه قبل اسبوعين بذور والجوري بعد 
وسلامي للجميع ام شيخه وام جاسم وام جواهر وام منصور وام ميره وام عفرا وريماني وهمس الازاهير واروى
والسموحه جان نسيت حد من شلو ضرسي والفيوز ضارب عندي (ههههههههههه)

----------


## هانزادا

> السلام عليكن يامزارعاتنا النشيطات ماشاءالله عليكن والله يباركلكن في زراعتكن 
> واشكركن ع السؤال ماقصرتن واتمنا لكن الصحه والعافيه 
> واخر الاخبار عندي اليوم الحمدلله استعت صحتيه وقدرت اطلع للزراعه وشتلت بذور الشريفاه وحصلت الشخاخ ماشاءالله طالع زارعتنه قبل اسبوعين بذور والجوري بعد 
> وسلامي للجميع ام شيخه وام جاسم وام جواهر وام منصور وام ميره وام عفرا وريماني وهمس الازاهير واروى
> والسموحه جان نسيت حد من شلو ضرسي والفيوز ضارب عندي (ههههههههههه)


سلامات الغاليه ما تشوفين شر 
بخبرج انا زرعت حب الشخاخ بس ما طلع لانه الخدامه يوم تسقي الزرع تحفر تحته شيبت لي براسي هالاثيوبيه

----------


## um sheikha

السلاااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

همس 
ذكرتيني باليهال يوم يشوفون الالعاب ودهم يشترون كل شي 
حتى احنا اقلوبنا تتولع بكل نوع زراعه سبحانه الله 
ما كد سمعت عنها ومنكم نستفيد .. حد يخبرنا .

احلام 
اعلوم الامراض والوقايه والعلاج عند جهينه التجمع ام عفرا ما تقصر دوووم تدعمنا بالمفيد 

ام عبدالله 
والله انج على بالي بس ياختيه هالبنت مدودهتني بروحي انا والله اني ما اسر 
الحمدلله على سلامتج نور التجمع فديتج .. تخبريني عن الضروس اجر وعافيه 
من تغادين بخير هالله هالله بصور من زمان مانزلتينا صور 

ام منصور 
حياج الله منوره 

اعلومي لليوم 
البارحه واخيراً زرعت اعنبتيه لقيتلها المكان المناسب لكل الفصول ههههه الي يسمع الفصول 
يام عفرا ترا اعنبج في الحفظ والصون ومرتاحه خدمه 5 نجوم لين توصلج ان شاء الله 
علمي الثاني 
وبمساعدة عامل المزرعه مسكين هب ريح 
سوينا حاجز تحت الارض بين الداماس ومشتل الخضروات من الموسم الي فات نبا نسويه ومن يا العامل لقينها فرصه هالموسم طوله تحت الارض 5طابوقات .
العلم الثالث 
البقعه الي خبرتكن عنها المهجوره 
بدا العامل يشل الباسكو تمهيدا لتجهيز الارض وان شاء الله بوافيكن بتطورات اول ما تخلص.

وهاااااذي اعلومي لليوم خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حالكم يا مزارعات

روزه سلامات ما تشوفين شر الا عوق الضرس

احلام عودا حميدا خيه خليك مؤمنه قويه لايحزنك الشيطان وبالنسبه للياسمين غريبه ما زهرت لانه موسمها تشوفينها في كل مكان متحمله ازهار في البيوت في المشاتل يمكن انها صغيره لانه العام

ياسمينتي ما زهرت 

افكار اعجبتني












تصبحون على الف خير

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير كيف حالكم يا مزارعات





> احلام عودا حميدا خيه خليك مؤمنه قويه لايحزنك الشيطان وبالنسبه للياسمين غريبه ما زهرت لانه موسمها تشوفينها في كل مكان متحمله ازهار في البيوت في المشاتل يمكن انها صغيره لانه العام ياسمينتي ما زهرت  
>  هلا ومرحبا يا همس عندي امل انها تزهر الحين انا عندي 2 وحدة كانت تزهر والثاني بعدها يديدة..بس السنة ما شا الله كبرت...بنتظرها 
> افكار اعجبتني 
> *عجبني شكل هالقوس ابغي احطه للعنب بس المكان ما يسمح*
> *اذا عندكم اقتراح قدموه لي* 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


 





> السلاااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته





> همس 
> 
> ذكرتيني باليهال يوم يشوفون الالعاب ودهم يشترون كل شي  
> حتى احنا اقلوبنا تتولع بكل نوع زراعه سبحانه الله  
> *صادقة يا أم شيخة والميزانية حدث ولا حرج* 
> ما كد سمعت عنها ومنكم نستفيد .. حد يخبرنا . 
> 
> 
> احلام  
> ...


 





> السلام عليكن يامزارعاتنا النشيطات ماشاءالله عليكن والله يباركلكن في زراعتكن





> واشكركن ع السؤال ماقصرتن واتمنا لكن الصحه والعافيه 
> 
>  واخر الاخبار عندي اليوم الحمدلله استعت صحتيه وقدرت اطلع للزراعه وشتلت بذور الشريفاه وحصلت الشخاخ ماشاءالله طالع زارعتنه قبل اسبوعين بذور والجوري بعد  
>  وسلامي للجميع ام شيخه وام جاسم وام جواهر وام منصور وام ميره وام عفرا وريماني وهمس الازاهير واروى 
>  والسموحه جان نسيت حد من شلو ضرسي والفيوز ضارب عندي (ههههههههههه)



*سلامات كله ولا عوق الضرس ربي يعافيج*

*///*

*جديدي*
*قلعت كل شير الفندال( البطاطا الحلوة ) لانه كان سابح ومغطي مساحات كبيرة واكتشفت وجود بقايا فندال متحجرة.و متحللة و متغرقة.. واثرني ناسية اني في شي تحت الارض مزروع....؟؟!! خيرها في غيرها*

*سويت تمديدات جديدة للري بالتنقيط*

*سمدت بعض الأشجار*
*زرعت بتونيا بس الشمس بعدها حارة في منتصف النهار ذبلوا!!!*

*هذا إلى الآن*

----------


## مهاا2020

مرحبا اشحالكم ممكن تقبلوني اخت جديدة لكم في التجمع

----------


## um sheikha

> مرحبا اشحالكم ممكن تقبلوني اخت جديدة لكم في التجمع
> مرحبا حياج الله تنورين حديقتنا عزيزتي
> ما دري اذا ما تخوني ذاكرتيه انتي قبل شاركتي معانا في احد تجمعاتنا السابقه ؟

----------


## مهاا2020

هيه مشاركة قبل ما شاء الله عليج اتذكرتيني معنه مشاركتي جدا بسطية

----------


## مهاا2020

بخبركم عن حديقتي طبعا زارعة اشجار فواكهة و نخل والحين اشتريت بذور للخضروات ابا ازرعهن يستوي ازرع الحين بس احس الجو شوي حار طبعا الكلام ما يغني عن الصور بس ما اعرف انزل الصور الا اذ بتعلموني

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا حي الله المها نورتي اخيه شوفي صفحه 16 الاخت ام شيخه شارحه طريقة تنزيل الصور والكتابه عليها ان شاء الله تستفيدين وزورينا دائما تجدي ما يسرك

كيف حالك يا حلام خيه العنب وين مكانه بالزبط جنب نافذه او جدار او في العراء واذا المكان ما يسمح بتركيب قوس ممكن عواميد رفيعه باي شكل وتمشين عليها العنب ياليت في صوره

تذكرين العنب الي عندي المسافه الي بينهم كبيره مالقيت اقواس جاهزه مع ان اشكالها رائعه ولا بد تفصيل 

 :Sobhan:

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم ومساء الخير والسعادة
مبرووووووووووووك علينا كلنا افتتاح قسم حديييييييييييييييقتي
والله لو تشوفون اشكبر فرحتي يوم شفت القسم
للحينة موب مصدقة عيوني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وينها ام شيخة اهي وشلقها ماتنقع بهالمناسبة السعيدة ههههههههههههه

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير الله يسلمكن يالغاليات 
ام منصور فالج طيب جان تبين من الشخاخ شي توه طالع وشي للاكل بعد 
المها مرحبابج بين خواتج وحدايقهن

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ومساء الخير والسعادة
> مبرووووووووووووك علينا كلنا افتتاح قسم حديييييييييييييييقتي
> والله لو تشوفون اشكبر فرحتي يوم شفت القسم
> للحينة موب مصدقة عيوني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> وينها ام شيخة اهي وشلقها ماتنقع بهالمناسبة السعيدة ههههههههههههه



كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام والعرفان 
لمشرفتنا الغاليه 
÷ ~ امـ حمد ~ ÷
انا عاجزه عن شكرج عزيزتي الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
وشاكره هالبادره الطيبه منج في تلبية طلبي في افتتاح قسم خاص بتنسيق الحدائق 
وان دل هذا فأنه يدل على كرم اخلاقج عزيزتي

وبيض الله ويهج ما قصرتي يعلج دوم ذخر ياربي 
الله يفرحج مثل ما فرحتينا

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله 
ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم لمنتدانا الغالي .




افا عليج هاذوه نقع الشلق يااروى

----------


## um sheikha

> وعليكم السلام
> 
> تم افتتاح القسم المطلوب
> 
> نتمنى ان نرى تفاعلكم وفاعليتكم فيه
> 
> ان شاء الله تجمع حديقتي يكون عند حسن ضنج عزيزتي 
> سامحيني حطيت ردج تشجيعاً وتحميساً لهمم المزارعات .





افتتاح قسم خاص بالزراعه يامزارعات

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام والعرفان 
> 
> لمشرفتنا الغاليه 
> 
> ÷ ~ امـ حمد ~ ÷
> 
> انا عاجزه عن شكرج عزيزتي الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
> 
> وشاكره هالبادره الطيبه منج في تلبية طلبي في افتتاح قسم خاص بتنسيق الحدائق 
> ...



*انا مب مصدقة والله*

*برقد وباجر برد أشوف هذا صدق ولا شوووو؟؟؟*

*أم شيخة جهدج عظيم والله*

*أم أحمد ما قصرتي ويزاج الله كل خير* 

*فرحتينا فديتج*

*بنات التجمع* 
*مبروك عليكن القسم*
*وأذكركن الحين مساحة الإبداع بتزيد*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

أحلى صباح لأحلى تجمع
 :13 (42): 


أنا يالسة ألقط أغراضنا وقشنا تجهيزا للانتقال
وبسير السوق أتشرى شوية أغراض :44 (17):  عشان نفرش المدخل 
 منو بتيي وياي  :13 (27): 
يالله مسافة الطريج
 :13 (47): 


يالله وينكم تعالوا بنسولف  :12 (75): ونخطط ونجدد وهاتوا عيالكم بنسوي لهم مساحة للألعاب في الحديقة :44 (32):

----------


## مهاا2020

الف الف الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم اليديد

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خواتي العزيزات 
تكلمت مع مشرفتنا الغاليه مشرفة قسم تنسيق الحدايق
سحابة مرت 
وابدت تعاونها الله يعطيها العافيه
الان هي بصدد 
نقل جميع المواضيع الزراعيه بأذن الله لقسمنا الخاص 
قسم تنسيق الحدايق 

واليوم ان شاء الله سوف يتم افتتاح التجمع السادس بأذن الله 
وانا الان بصدد تنزيله ان شاء الله 
خلال ساعه او ساعه ونص من الان

----------


## ريـــــــماني

بالبركه عزيزاتي 

الشكر الكبييييييييييير لام شيخه ربي يحفظها

شكرا للاداره 

ام شيخه خذت عنج كمن حبة شلق من بعد اذنج  :12 (64):

----------


## سلرا

الف الف مبروك لنا جميعا افتتاح قسم خاص بالزراعه وهذا ان دل يدل روعه منتدانا الغالي والقائمين عليه وعلى راسهم ام حمد الله يوفقها و على مجهود ام شيخه الله يبارك لها ويجزيها عنا خير الجزاء والله يفرح قلبهم مثل ما فرحونا ولمونا بين شييراتنا وشتلاتنا ودوداتنا الحلوات هههههه

متزن حبيبتي ماتشوفين شر كله ولا ويع الضرس الله يعافيج منه وياجرج 

احلام غناتى افه الانفاق هاي بلوى ما بعدها بلوى ماخليت شى ما كافحتها به بس يبالها متابع على طول 

اول شى اذا لاحظتى وجودها على طول قصي الورق المصاب وتخلصي منه بالحرق او تبعدينه قدر المستطاع عن الزراعه 

ثانيا اذا عندج مستخلص شجره النيم رشيه على الاجزاء كامل للنبات المصاب وهذا انا اشتريته من النت مستخلص النيم 

او ممكن تجربين الخيل مخفف بالماء وترشينه على الاماكن المصابه لان طبيعه الخيل تذوب وتشفط السوائل الي في هالافه 
وانا جربت منقوع قشور الحمضيات ارشه كل اسبوع كوقايه الصراحه ممتاز

----------


## متزن روزه

الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووك 
الله يسلم جهودج ياام شيخه وكل الشكر لمشرفات المنتدى الله يسلمهن الغاليه ام عفرا الله يسلمج

----------


## um sheikha

ارجوا من العضوات الكريمات 

التوجهه الي التجمع الجديد .. سوف يتم اغلاق التجمع الخامس 

تجمعنـــا الســـــادس .. ツ】ઇ需✿`•. 7adee8ty sep2011 .•`✿需ઇ【ツ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post35765920

الله يجعله موسم خير علينا ان شاء الله

----------

